#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос к ньингмапинцам

## Dondhup

"Духовное управление буддистов Украины "Буддийский духовный Орден Лунг-Жонг-па" сообщает, что его официальный сайт "Ньингма в Украине" перенесен по адресу: www.ningma.org.ua"

Теперь уже и духовное управление.

"История деятельности буддийского духовного Ордена Лунг-Жонг-па в Украине, начинается с 1988 года, когда из Бурятии в Донецк приехал буддийский монах Дорже Жамбо-лама... "

Интересно узнать у кого конкретно в Бурятии "буддийский монах Дорже Жамбо-лама" получа монашеские обеты и какого уровнея гецула или гелонга, 
обеты гелонга можетдать только как миниум 4 гелонга с 10-летним стажем.


Поскольку на сайте www.ningma.org.ua сообщаеться что он разъяет обеты Ваджраяны.
Это может делаь только Ваджрный Учитель, выполневуший как минумум нендро и прошедший 3 летний ретрит. И естественно обладающие необходимой реализацией. 
Я попытаюсь уточнить, не хотелось чтоб на Украине повторилась история аналогичная самарской с Вощининым.

"В этом же году двое мирских последователей Ордена - мать и сын, жертвуют дом с участком размером 0,6 га для строительства первого в Украине буддийского монастыря. Сами они также принимают монашество, причем мать становится первой буддийской монахиней в Украине, получив при постриге духовное имя Чой Тарма. "
Что то мне это напоминает.

Интересно каокй монастырь, мужской или женский, что то я не слушал о совсместных монастырях.
И если это полноценный монастырь, то где основавшие его 4 гелонга линии ньингма?

На фотке Дорже Жамбо у него на шее четки, в гелугпа, я не видел такого ни в Бурятии ни у тибетцев, так четки не носят, практики линии ньингма носят четки открыто?

----------


## GROM

никто  из моих  знакомых нингмапинцев  не стал бы слушать этого человека.....(как учителя)

----------


## PampKin Head

на заборе тоже много полезного пишут...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мда... если разделять людей по носят они чётки открыто или не носят, в различные традиции... слов нет.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Интересно узнать у кого конкретно в Бурятии "буддийский монах Дорже Жамбо-лама" получа монашеские обеты и какого уровнея гецула или гелонга, 
> обеты гелонга можетдать только как миниум 4 гелонга с 10-летним стажем.


Это только один из множества интересных вопросов. На некоторые из них на этом форуме отвечал и сам Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама. Поищите в архиве старого форума по пользователям Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама и apple - это его тогдашний ученик и "Настоятель киевской общины" Еше Дорже. Года около 1999-го.




> Я попытаюсь уточнить, не хотелось чтоб на Украине повторилась история аналогичная самарской с Вощининым.


На этом форуме в разделе "Буддизм в Украине"  в прошлом году было очередное живое обсуждение темы Дорже Жамбо и даже ссылка на какую-то православную газету где рассказывалось о несчастных детях, ушедших в секту.  :Smilie:  

При всей спорности Дорже Жамбо в роли учителя Ваджраяны и настоятеля монастыря, благодаря его деятельности многие (по крайней мере в Киеве) заинтересовались Дхармой и приняли Прибежище. И по моему личному впечатлению - он довольно искренний человек и действует в его понимании на благо всех существ.  :Smilie:  




> "Духовное управление буддистов Украины "Буддийский духовный Орден Лунг-Жонг-па" сообщает, что его официальный сайт "Ньингма в Украине" перенесен по адресу: www.ningma.org.ua"
> 
> Теперь уже и духовное управление.


Вот как раз тут всё нормально - это просто термин из закона о религии. Просто "духовый орден" зарегистрировать нельзя.  :Smilie:  Или нельзя было в начале девяностых. Хотя в то же время и впрямь "духовное управление буддистов Украины" и претендует на роль "главного буддиста"... =)

----------

Николас (11.12.2015)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Какие ещё на ф_г ньингмапинцы из Буряти, которые ещё и в монахи принимают и обеты раздают гелонгов и гецулов. Вы о чём.
Если и есть ньингмапинцы в Буряти - это Лама Тензин Нима (Эрдени Дамбаев), он ещё некоторе время в питерском храме был... должны помнить, Лама Табра Ченпо (Зорик Дугаров), оба мои братья и никаких обетов всяким там они не раздают, и не учат... разве что лекции по Ламриму Ньингмапы, и то если хорошо знают человека и если он имеет монашеские обеты. Большую часть времени они проводят в ритритах и ни с кем не общаются, разве что со мной.
Больше последвателей школы Ньингма в Бурятии нет (из монахов). Остальные это мирские последователи из общин Кундролинг, Намселлинг... но они толлком даже и не знают о Ньингма.
В Палбарлинге (Ньингма и Другпа) ни кто всякими подобными профанациями не занимается.
Так что если кто то там говорит что он ньингмапинец из Бурятии... смело гоните его в шею.

----------

Ни-ла (29.07.2009), Этэйла (05.03.2009)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Хех. А сайт они действительно обновили. Интересные новые моменты появились.

"Если вы заинтересовались Учением Будды, хотите углубить ваши знания или вступить на духовный Путь, то вы также можете пригласить Дорже Жамбо в ваш город, предварительно связавшись с нами." И тут же список условий... Ххе...
"Вы ещё пользуетесь старым порошком? Тогда мы идём к вам!"

И программа ретритов прикольная... и правила поведения в монастыре....

А как звучит фраза "Генеральная канцелярия Буддийского духовного управления Украины "Буддийский духовный Орден Лунг-Жонг-па" - а фотография в разделе "Связь" чего стоит... 

Ээээх. Весело и грустно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Можете даже в гос. реестре общественных организаций поглазеть:
в Бурятии есть только одна община традиции Ньингмапа:
"Буддийская Дзогчен Община традиции Ньингмапа - Дзогчен Община Палбарлинг", то есть мы.

Ни какой такой "Дорже Жамбо-лама" тут не числится, это шарлатан.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Короче говоря, ещё один трахтун объявился.... вот и дождались. Легки как на помине.
Гоните его в шею.

----------


## GROM

Я считаю что  нужно создать отдельную тему,так называемый "чёрный список",в котором будут сохранены подобного рода опровержения.
Потому что многим людям очень хочется ощущать себя учителями,и в этом процессе их совсем не волнуют кармические последствия.А Гуру Падмасамбхава очень категорично сказал куда попадают шарлатаны в ваджраяне(к сожалению и их  неграмотные ученики)

----------


## PampKin Head

"Солидный Господь для солидных господ" (с) Пелевин.

----------


## Dondhup

> мда... если разделять людей по носят они чётки открыто или не носят, в различные традиции... слов нет.


Я имел  в виду, что если человек реально учился в тиб.линии,
то ему объяснили почему четки нельзя носить открыто.

К китайским, корейским и прочим линиям у меня нет вопросов.
Но если человек говорит что он в линии ньингма....

----------


## Dondhup

> Я считаю что  нужно создать отдельную тему,так называемый "чёрный список",в котором будут сохранены подобного рода опровержения.
> Потому что многим людям очень хочется ощущать себя учителями,и в этом процессе их совсем не волнуют кармические последствия.А Гуру Падмасамбхава очень категорично сказал куда попадают шарлатаны в ваджраяне(к сожалению и их  неграмотные ученики)


Я то ж думаю, что надо.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой Dondhup, не воспринимайте на свой счёт. Я кстати иногда сам ношу специальные четки открыто, но правда ими матру не начитываю, а так ради прикола... и как украшение.



> Я считаю что нужно создать отдельную тему,так называемый "чёрный список",в котором будут сохранены подобного рода опровержения.
> Потому что многим людям очень хочется ощущать себя учителями,и в этом процессе их совсем не волнуют кармические последствия.А Гуру Падмасамбхава очень категорично сказал куда попадают шарлатаны в ваджраяне(к сожалению и их неграмотные ученики)


Хорошая идея, вот только не открыли бы они свой чёрный список про нас  :Big Grin:

----------

Dondhup (10.08.2009)

----------


## Пема Чораб

> Хорошая идея, вот только не открыли бы они свой чёрный список про нас


 Тоже было бы хорошо!

----------


## Dondhup

> Дорогой Dondhup, не воспринимайте на свой счёт. Я кстати иногда сам ношу специальные четки открыто, но правда ими матру не начитываю, а так ради прикола... и как украшение.
> 
> 
> Хорошая идея, вот только не открыли бы они свой чёрный список про нас 
> 
> Традиционную ньингму я очень уважаю, поэтому и неприятно.


Ну буддисты известно - приколисты, особенно махасиддхи, а уж Дхармапалы так вообще  :Smilie: 


Пусть открывают.
Все лучше чем реклама на первой странице ассоциации этой "ньингмы на Украине".

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Полный "атас", туда ещё и Дарма доди приписали.
Среди учеников Дарма доди не было такого типа. И такой тип как  Дорже Жамбо в Бурятии не проживает.
А о их одеяниях просто молчу, они видать скопировали их из фильмом про Шаолинь.

Как официальное лицо - председатель Буддийской Дзогчен Общины Традиции Ньингмапа - "Палбарлинг", единственную на сегодня зарегистрированную общину Ньингмапа в Бурятии, прошу Администрацию форума создать так называемый "чёрный список", куда бы по мере необходимости мы вписывали таких вот шарлатанов наносящих вред Дхарме. Тем более, что они наносят ущерб Дхарме в Бурятии, а я как официальное лицо представляющее традицию не могу просто так смотреть на это, когда наносится такой вред Дхарме и моей Общине в частности.

----------


## Dondhup

Я присоеденяюсь, то ж как официальное лицо.
Мы просто обязаны защищать людей от обмана со стороны лже-учителей.
Если в Питере дацан не вернули монахам, было б то же самое и у нас.

----------


## Щераб Вангчук

Да не бойтесь вы всяких Трахтунгов и как их там...
У нас в Россиии на самом деле действительно много самостийных групп, да и не только буддийских.
Мои многолетние наблюдения таковы - если сердце и намерение у человека чистые, он неминуемо выйдет на правильные пути.
А если и не выйдет, то конфликт, моё, не моё и пр. вряд ли что решат.
Ведь ничего так не сплачивает секту, как наличие внешнего врага.
Практикующих буддистов не так уж и много и большинство своих ваджрных братьев и сестер я знаю много лет; и я не могу себе даже представить, что кто нибудь уйдет от, например, ННР к Трактунгу. Это смешно.
Когда я показал супруге фотографии из Аро-тер, мы долго и весело смеялись - какие милые, эти клоуны...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Дорже, разве как-то можно доказать, что в восьмидесятых годах в Бурятии (не в дацане, а так, просто) не было тибетца по имени Чойчен Дорже Чабченба-лама, который передал Дорже Жамбо линию Нингма "тайных устных наставлений, восходящую к гуру Сиддхешваре."? И всех учеников Дарма-доди вы знали в лицо?  :Smilie:  

Мне действительно интересно  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Дорже, разве как-то можно доказать, что в восьмидесятых годах в Бурятии (не в дацане, а так, просто) не было тибетца по имени Чойчен Дорже Чабченба-лама, который передал Дорже Жамбо линию Нингма "тайных устных наставлений, восходящую к гуру Сиддхешваре."? И всех учеников Дарма-доди вы знали в лицо?  
> 
> Мне действительно интересно


Конечно же можно. Тем более ньингмапинского.

У Дарма доди учились упомянутые выше Эрдени и Зорик, когда были молодыми послушниками в Кижингинском дацане... поэтому тем более я вправе изобличить сего лже-учителя во лжи и шарлатанстве.
*Ни каких тибетцев до 90-х годов в Бурятии не было.* Первым постояно проживающим здесь является Еше Лодой, ну Тинлей долго жил... к концу 90-х несомненно их стало много, но и до сих пор среди них нет ни одного ньингмапинца.
Понимаете, Бурятия почти "оплот" школы Гелук, и то что здесь есть хотя бы мы - действует как заноза в мягком месте для ортодоксов из ТСБ Аюшеева, хотя и с ними общий язык найден и мир дружба как говорится.
*Поэтому любого "не гелук" я знаю в лицо, тем более Бурятия не столь велика, а нас знают все.*
Я буду рад, если в Буряти будут представленны все буддийские школы, от Тхеравады до Бонпо, Дзен, Сакья, Дрикунг и т.д. Но проникновению лже-учителям я обязан воспрепятствовать. И тем более обязан защитить "репутацию" буддийской сангхи Бурятии, *а там как вы видите ловко используют слово "Бурятия" и имя одного из уважаемых в Бурятии Учителей в сектанских, не праведных, наносящих вред Дхарме целях.*
*Представляете если они чего там натворят, потом взоры доблесных служб обратятся к Бурятии, а тут из Ньингма только мы - это ж они нам такую свинью подкладывают.*
Поэтому я привинтивно изобличаю их в сектанстве, лже-учении, подлоге, шарлатанстве.

----------

Александр С (05.03.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (06.04.2009), Этэйла (05.03.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Видимо мне придётся вынести сей вопрос на Сугунды всех буддийских организаций и общин Бурятии, поскольку они (эти новоявленные трахтунги) могут нанести вред всех Сангхе Бурятии.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ооооо.... у них там даже книги ННР в библиотеке...
Вот сижу и успокаиваю себя - Да не кипятись ты, не кипятись.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Я вас понял, Дорже. 
Вообще-то в Бурятию проникать лже-учителя вроде пока не собираются (Российское отделение Ордена ЛунгЖонгПа ограничивается Башкирией  :Smilie:  ) и насчёт эксплуатации слова "Бурятия" - Дорже Жамбо его вовсе не эксплуатирует, он ведь действительно там жил и у кого-то учился. 

Но ваше беспокойство я вполне понимаю  :Smilie: 

Кстати, вот здесь прошлогоднее обсуждение этой темы:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=3533

А, и ещё: книги ННР на их сайте лежат, насколько я знаю, с разрешения Издательского комитета.

----------


## woltang

Ой рассмешили PampKin Head ,с пелевинской цитатой этот надувшийся дяденька смотрится очень смешно.

----------


## Борис

Ну, это же самозванец давно известный...

----------


## Ануруддха

Ссылку "Ньингма в Украине" из каталога сайтов Ассоциации и новостей я удалил.

----------


## arrstar

будьте Буддистами последователями Дхармы а не...напоминает птичий рынок  :Smilie: 
Свяжитесь с Дорже Жамбо и результаты на обозрение.
как вам не стыдно  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

С мастерами тайных боевых искусств лучше не связываться  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## arrstar

андрей прикалываешся  :Smilie: ...

----------


## Аминадав

Дорже, а я предлагаю вам устроить вируальную очную ставку с Дорже Жамбо-ламой. На сайте есть и-мейл - choidje@ukr.net.

Пишете на него, говорите, что хотите проверить; возможно, ссылаетесь на это обсуждение. Лама или кто-то за него вам говорит, с кем Дорже Жамбо в Бурятии общался, где жил, как еще можно проверить. Вы проверяете и выкладываете результаты сюда.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Саша, поддерживаю, прояснение всех недомолвок - это хорошо! 

Ещё лучше, я думаю, сразу пригласить ДЖ на этот форум. 
Если он посещал его когда-то давно и отвечал на вопросы, почему бы не посетить снова, если это поставит все точки над "и"? 

Кроме "с кем вообще общался и где жил" (эту информацию, я уверен, можно получить и даже проверить, но она подтвердит всего лишь пребывание ДЖ в Бурятии и в дацане, но не его компетенцию), я думаю, более важно выяснить:

1) подробную линию передачи и биографию Наставника Чойчена Дорже Чабченба-ламы
2) сколько времени и где именно ДЖ с ним общался, кто может это подтвердить. 
3) насколько хорошо ДЖ владеет тибетским (сколько лет изучал до этого?) или насколько хорошо Чойчен Дорже владел русским языком - ведь чтобы получать наставления по Махамудре и Дзогчену нужно действительно обладать хорошим взаимопониманием.
4) получил ли ДЖ от Наставника или Учителя Дарма-доди разрешение передавать ученикам практики Ваджракилаи в частности и учения Ваджраяны вообще? Когда?
5) у кого и когда ДЖ получил обеты гелонга?
6) передаёт ли ДЖ маг-цзал в точности в том самом виде, в котором он его получил от Чойчена Дорже или он всё-таки дорабатывал его и приводил в систему сам?

Дорже, в самом деле, вы же официальное лицо - если дружелюбно и вежливо задать ДЖ эти вопросы или пригласить на этот форум - может получиться интересная и полезная беседа, которая прояснит сомнения и снимет препятствия для распространения Дхармы.

----------


## arrstar

Вот она конструктивная мысль по существу  :Smilie: 
С уважением Багилов Ибрагим

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Все вопросы отпадают после прояснения одного вопроса



> 1) подробную линию передачи и биографию Наставника Чойчена Дорже Чабченба-ламы


Такого человека ни когда не было на нашей планете.
Запрос отправленный мною в МВД Республики Бурятия подтвердил все мои соображения. Человек с таким именем ни когда не проживал в Р. Бурятия, ни посещал её ни в 80-е, ни в 90-е.
Думаю этим всё сказано.

----------


## Аминадав

> Думаю этим всё сказано.


Нет, этим сказано не все.

Например, на это можно ответить, что он не был зарегистрирован официально.

Мне хотелось бы, чтобы Вы продолжили расследование, и связались по тому почтовому адресу. Вы это сделаете?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

До меня недавно  дошёл слух, что якобы ДЖ встречался с Наставником вовсе не в Бурятии, а где-то на Алтае. (sic!)

Это так, просто к слову.

----------


## Борис

А может, в пещерке, как Рерихи с "махатмами"?  :Wink: 

Хотя, конечно, аргументы противоположной стороны тоже неплохо было бы услышать.

Впрочем, к Мучжилю и в любом случае лично у меня доверия нет.

----------


## Бхусуку

Вы хочите песен? — Их есть у меня! (с)
http://www.gay.ru/society/religion/budda2005.htm

----------


## arrstar

Ребята у меня болит живот  :Smilie:  смешно ей богу  :Smilie:  вы тут устраиваете такие дебаты по поводу... в то время как "виновник"я уверен не откажет во встрече и разьяснениях любому из вас, как вы думаете ваша КАРМА в порядке :E 
С уважением Я

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ибрагим, к сожалению, когда шесть лет назад на этом форуме у ДЖ попросили разъяснений по поводу линии "Допадмасабхавской ньингмы" он послал всех к Гюнтеру и с тех пор ни разу не появлялся здесь... 
Как ты думаешь, почему?

----------


## arrstar

первое насчет почему не появлялся - а зачем? ему это надо? мне лично бара бер просто я знаю уровень учителя и мне не важно кто что говорит просто люди не думают о себе  :Smilie:  накапливают там всякую неведость :0 и пр пр (закройте тему или разберитесь раз и доконца)  и кто такой гюнтер (точнее какой именно из многих)?

----------


## kirava

> Ибрагим, к сожалению, когда шесть лет назад на этом форуме у ДЖ попросили разъяснений по поводу линии "Допадмасабхавской ньингмы" он послал всех к Гюнтеру и с тех пор ни разу не появлялся здесь... 
> Как ты думаешь, почему?


Да, кстати, почему бы ему здесь не появиться и не сделать официальное заявление?

Вон проф. Захаров (кот. Шамбалу открыл) тоже сейчас на разных будд. форумах появляется, но на БФ он ни за что не напишет.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Я отправил Дорже Жамбо письмо с вопросами, ответ будет опубликован здесь.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Вот что ответил ДЖ.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Уважаемый Андрей!
 Я регулярно просматриваю буддийские форумы, в том числе и
 buddhist.ru, поэтому мне хорошо известно то, что Вы называете
 "вопросами, обвинениями и напряжённостью". Именно потому, что я не
 хочу участвовать в этой возне, я и не участвую в подобных диспутах.
 Если этим господам с вышеуказанного форума хочется учинить мне "очную ставку",
 то я рекомендую им предварительно изучить основы законодательства и права, а
 если их интересует, чему я учу - то они всегда могут зайти на сайт
 нашего Ордена. Замечу, однако, что лично я считаю, что задачей
 последователя Будды являются не "очные ставки", а практика Дхармы и
 распространение слов Просветленного. Если кто-то считает по другому -
 это его личное дело.
 Хочу также заметить, что, в отличии от некоторых представителей
 буддийских структур, представленных на данном форуме, мы не
 рассматриваем буддизм с точки зрения личного бизнеса, а потому этим
 господам не стоит так беспокоиться о конкуренции с нешей стороны:
 наша деятельность на 90% финансируется за счет реализации препаратов
 традиционной медицины, изготовляемых в нашем монастыре, а не за счет
 приглашения различных Тулку и Ринпоче.
 Что же касается лекций Намхая Норбу Ринпоче, то, хотя я и не имею
 из-за занятости лично посещать его лекции, тем не менее имею
 возможность смотреть видео записи этих лекций, а также в наш храм
 регулярно поступают его книги. В любом случае - спасибо за
 приглашение, которым, если я буду иметь такую возможность,
 обязательно воспользуюсь.
С уважением,
Дорже Жамбо.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мне нет особого дела до мистера Дорже Жамбо. 
Одно в нём удручает, зачем врать и придумывать какого то  Чойчена Дорже Чабченба-ламу.
*И ещё, если натворит чего не хорошего, будет отвечать по всей строгости бурятских родо-племеных законов.* Потому как он использует в своей деятельности название нашей республики. Поостерёгся бы.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Дорже, за вами просто чувствуется тысячелетняя мощь монгольских конниц...
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Сайт ningma.org.ua обновляется на удивление оперативно.

В частности, на нём уже появился ответ Дондупу по поводу ношения чёток  :Smilie: 

http://ningma.org.ua/russian/faq.html




> - Некоторые не считают Вас авторитетом в делах Учения, что Вы по этому поводу можете сказать?
> 
> - Мне приходилось об этом читать на некоторых Интернет-форумах, правда, там все сводилось не к "делам Учения", а к подробностям моей биографии (которые в их изложении я всегда с интересом читаю, т. к. узнаю много захватывающего), а также - ширине разреза моих глаз, размеру моих четок, форме бороды, цвету рясы и т. п. Вопросы же собственно Учения эти господа обычно обходят, вероятно, не понимая, что тем самым дискредитируют прежде всего себя как знатоков Дхармы. С точки зрения здравого смыла вообще непонятно, почему обсуждается некий "Дорже Жамбо", а не Слова Просветленного? Ведь если человек считает себя практиком какой-либо Школы буддизма, то что ему до слов Дорже Жамбо - у него есть свой Учитель, своя Практика, свое понимание Учения. Не лучше ли заниматься собственной практикой, а не перемывать чужие кости? Совсем другое дело, если ничего этого нет, а есть только внешняя мишура ритуалов, символики и внешних посвящений. В этом случае, действительно, на первое место выступают символы и ритуалы, а также разговоры на тему, чей Учитель (Традиция, Школа, Линия передачи), выражаясь народным языком, "круче". Эта проблема всегда стояла и всегда, наверное, будет стоять. Это определенный тип людей, о которых еще Сам Будда говорил в "Дхаммападе": "Старо это присловье, о Атула, и в ходу оно не только в наше время: "Они порицают сидящего спокойно, они порицают многоречивого, и того, кто говорит в меру, порицают они". Нет ничего в мире, что бы не порицали они". 
> 
> Что же касается моей "авторитетности", то я как раз и занимаюсь тем, чтобы люди не опирались слепо на авторитеты, будь эти авторитеты хоть трижды Тулку и четырежды Ринпоче, а лично изучали, понимали и практиковали Учение Будды. И опирались на личный внутренний опыт, порожденный Практикой.


Ещё есть краткая биография О.В. (к сожалению, без разных интересных подробностей)
http://ningma.org.ua/russian/dao/biogr.html

А также ссылки на зарубежные сайты о воинском искусстве Тибета.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Но! Наиболее интересно продолжение статьи "Буддизм и сексуальность", где Дорже Жамбо рассказывает, как применять методы Сутры, Тантры и Дзогчен к сексу:

http://ningma.org.ua/russian/dao/sex2.html




> Применительно к сексу, Метод Самоосвобождения состоит в следующем.
> 
> Во время сексуального акта практикующий созерцает состояния своего сознания подобно облакам в чистом пространстве неба. Он видит, что как само небо-сознание, так и облака-состояния как состоящие из покоя. При этом он не избегает этих состояний и не захватывается им, подобно тому, как зеркало не захватывается отражаемыми в нем образами.
> 
> Со временем это состояние ясного покоя становится для практикующего естественным и он не испытывает более ни страсти, ни раздражения, ни тупости, пребывая в стабильном необусловленном ни внешними, ни внутренними факторами состоянии блаженной Ясности. 
> 
> С этого момента сексуальное переживание перестает быть собственно сексуальным, а воспринимается лишь как некие переливы энергии, подобно клубящимся облакам. При этом, это вовсе не значит, что угасает способность к половому акту, напротив, человек может заниматься сексом часами не уставая. Однако, поскольку секс теряет свою захватывающую силу, практик просто не тратит на него время, более не получая от него что-либо, что он не мог бы получить многократно более в глубокой медитации.
> 
> Когда сексуальное чувство становится лишь энергией, то наступает черед Прозрения, которое подобно ритуальному кинжалу-пурбе проникает в самое сердце этой энергии, открывая для практикующего просветленную основу любого состояния, будь то страсть, злоба или тупость. 
> ...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Читаю:




> Суть же всех практик Метода Самоосвобождения заключается в использовании все того же механизма стремления сознания к приятному, только, в отличие от предыдущих методов это приятное, т. е. секс, не угашается и не трансформируется, а используется напрямую, в качестве центрального объекта практики.


Нет слов.

----------


## PampKin Head

"Кто рожден для жизни вечной, кто - для радости беспечной" (с) Уильям Блейк.

Ежели размышлять над Дхармой Будд систематически, то в тибетских текстах все прописано должным образом: кто может быть Наставником; какими качествами должен обладать наставник; при каких условиях он может передавать Учения Тайной Мантры и прочее...

Тут ссылаются на Слова Татхагаты, но как раз Он и предупреждал о лжеучителях, которые ведут себя и других в низшие участи... Как печально!

Девадатта знал все сказанное Буддой, провел рядом с Благословенным десятки лет, но мог ли быть он наставником? И куда привел он тех, кто пошел за ним?

*Буддист! Будь бдителен в выборе Наставника*...

P.S. Я не знаю Дорже Жамбо-ламу... Не мне судить... На это есть в Ваджраяне Дхармапалы  и Дакини... Каждый человек - сам себе остров...

----------


## Борис

По-моему, в ответе г-на Мучжиля из письма Андрею Беседину ничего по существу не сказано.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Борис, по существу Олег Владимирович ответил мне в последующих письмах  где посоветовал сначала построить собственный ритритный центр, посозерцать там три года и может быть принять монашество, а только потом говорить  с ним о благе для Дхармы.
И пообещал вспомнить опыт вооружённых конфликтов и жестоко расправиться с теми, кто будет трепать имена его Учителя и Наставника.

Вот такая вот переписка с буддийским учителем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

//И пообещал вспомнить опыт вооружённых конфликтов и жестоко расправиться с теми, кто будет трепать имена его Учителя и Наставника.//

Браво! Слов действительно нету... Его спрашивают о его учителе, вопрос, видать, неудобен - и вот ответ...

----------


## Борис

//посоветовал сначала построить собственный ритритный центр, посозерцать там три года и может быть принять монашество, а только потом говорить с ним о благе для Дхармы.//

Асахара, кажется, удовлетворяет этим критериям.

Только вот есть еще вопросы мотивации и Линии Преемственности.

------

Андрей, если Вам не в тягость, попросите  еще раз господина Олега Мучжиля ответить на вполне законные вопросы о ЛП. Если внятного ответа не последует - я точно уберу "Ньингму в Украине" из ссылок в своем разделе.

Если же ДЖ это без разницы - тем более уберу  :Smilie: .

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Борис, я два раза просил его ответить на эти вопросы и ещё один раз просил пояснить, почему он не хочет отвечать. 

На эти вопросы внятного ответа не получил. 

Судя по всему Дорже Жамбо не интересует, какого о нём мнения буддисты, не  прошедшие длительное затворничество.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

//- Мне приходилось об этом читать на некоторых Интернет-форумах, правда, там все сводилось не к "делам Учения", а к подробностям моей биографии (которые в их изложении я всегда с интересом читаю, т. к. узнаю много захватывающего), а также - ширине разреза моих глаз, размеру моих четок, форме бороды, цвету рясы и т. п. Вопросы же собственно Учения эти господа обычно обходят, вероятно, не понимая, что тем самым дискредитируют прежде всего себя как знатоков Дхармы.//

Какие могут быть вопросы о Дхарме к шарлатану? Сначала проясним всю его биографию, а там видно будет. Кстати, после моего запроса в МВД и другие компетентные органы (УФСБ) взяли на заметку сего "трахтунга" и обещали внимательно покопаться в его делишках и обезопасить верующих (по крайней мере Бурятии) от "подозрительного элемента" прикрывающегося буддийскими атрибутами.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

//И пообещал вспомнить опыт вооружённых конфликтов и жестоко расправиться с теми, кто будет трепать имена его Учителя и Наставника.//
Да да, многие из нас тоже Чечню и Приднестровье прошли. Сам парень напрашивается, пусть только вякнет...

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, давайте вести диалог, если это можно так назвать, более конструктивно. Факты уже есть, думаю что пора подвести итог и закрыть тему. Зачем распалять себя и других. Уравновешенный ум, ясные воззрения, что еще нужно буддисту, чтобы встретить нирвану?  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

*Андрею Беседину*:

В том и вопрос, проходил ли сам О.М. эти самые затворничества вообще. Его дело, было бы, если бы не... в общем, см. тему.

*Дордже*, я, кажется, начинаю Вас понимать. Но все же упасите нас всех святые угодни... бодхисаттвы, то есть, от неверных действий тела, речи и ума, согласен с Moderator-ом.

А ссылку я, наверное, все же удалю.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Дорже, я думаю, задавать ненужную работу УФСБ ни к чему. 
Верующие Бурятии в полной безопасности, Дорже Жамбо к вашей республике нынче практически не имеет никакого отношения.

В Украине он был на пике популярности в то время, когда было ещё очень мало аутентичной информации о Дхарме и любое слово человека, который БЫЛ ТАМ, да ещё и получал такие высокие учения, ловилось с открытым ртом.

Недостаток информации - благодатнейшая почва для манипулирования людьми и словами Победоносного и выдавания собственных заблуждений за Дхарму.

Сейчас время изменилось. С литературой намного лучше ситуация. 
Возможности получить учения у разных учителей тоже.

Так что я надеюсь, всё с Дхармой в наших странах будет хорошо.  :Smilie: 

PS: Интересно, уж не орден ли Лунг-жонг-па переводил на русский пресловутую Сиха-сутту с сфабрикованной вставкой?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Наносить вред мистеру ДЖ я не собираюсь, не для того меня облекли предки своей милостью родится в столь известной семье, что бы я марал руки обо всяких шарлатанов.
Не буду ронять честь рода.
И как знаете я буддист, не хорошо вобщем всяких обижать.

Да и ДЖ сам себя наказал.
А если чего и натворит, компетентные органы уже в курсе, оставим эту работу им.

----------


## Аминадав

Что же это такое? ;-) Ни Дорже Жамбо, ни Дорже Дугаров не хотят помочь разобраться.

Борис, в разделе "Буддизм в Украине" я напишу под ссылкой на Ньингму в Украине "аутентичность традиции под сомнением" и дам ссылку на этот тред.

----------


## Вантус

а что за вставка?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Что же это такое? ;-) Ни Дорже Жамбо, ни Дорже Дугаров не хотят помочь разобраться.
> 
> Борис, в разделе "Буддизм в Украине" я напишу под ссылкой на Ньингму в Украине "аутентичность традиции под сомнением" и дам ссылку на этот тред.


В чем разобраться. В подлиности его линии? Я уже не двусмыслено сообщил, что человека, которого ДЖ называет своим наставником в Бурятии не было.

Если рассматривать распространение школы Ньингма, то хоть я и не натягиваю одеяло на себя... но в Бурятии оно тесно связано с моей семьёй.
Помимо моей семьи, до революции... (заметьте до революции) был только один человек который практиковал Учения Ньингма, но он не оставил учеников и его потомки тоже не занимаются практикой Дхармы. Я знаком с ними лично. Поэтому авторитетность моего заявления - истина в последней инстанции.
До Октябрьской революции был один храм в Бурятии (и во всей Российской Империи), в котором практиковали Учения Ньингма, терма Лонгчен Ньинтиг. И это были представители моего рода, как со стороны отца (его отец - мой дед), матери (дядя моей матери (Санданэ Лама), который был настоятелем того храма, а также Учителем моего деда) и также родственики Б.Д. Дандарона (и сам Дандарон в младенчестве). Но как известно Дандарон не следовал Ньингма, хотя и пытался переводить труды Лонгченпы.
Сегодня, ни кто из родствеников Дандарона не следует школе Ньингма (и даже настроены против неё, в следствии привержености сектантским взглядам, правда те кто помоложе мои друзья и их взгляды под моим влияием стали весьма либеральными).
Традиция которая была в том храме пресеклась, моего деда репрессировали, судьба Дандарона и его учение не связаны с традицией того храма. Вся библиотека того монастыря находится в моей собственности.

Не путайте деятельность того монастыря, с деятельность Лубсан Самдана Цыденова (он следовал Гелук и практиковал Ямантаку), они очень тесно связаны, но храм и монастырь были основанаы Санданэ Ламой и практиковали в нём в основном его ученики, хотя авторитет Л.С. Цыденова они признавали и присоединились к его движению (вернее он присоединился к их движению) в годы революции. И в том месте в последующем располагалась столица сепаратисткого государства Л.С. Цыденова в годы революции, гражданской войны и после, а мои родственики были его верными сподвижниками.

Ни каких других последователей Ньингма в Бурятии ни до ни после не было.
Только начиная с 90-х годов моя семья вновь занялась востановлением утраченого в годы революции. На месте того храма мы заложили небольшой Гомпа в 95 году, земля теперь принадлежит Международной Дзогчен Общине, этому вновь открываемому центру Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче дал название Дуддуллинг в 1995 году. А в 1999 году Раньяк Патрул Ринпоче дал обширную передачу Лонгчен Ньинтиг в нашем Гомпа.

Вот вам и вся Ньингма в Бурятии. Надеюсь доходчиво рассказал.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Александр С (05.03.2009), Бо (08.04.2009), Этэйла (05.03.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Дорже, спасибо за информацию!

На странице http://ningma.org.ua/russian/dao/biogr.html есть такие сведения о Дорже Жамбо:
"В 1991 году, по просьбе ректора буддийской духовной школы при дацане - Чойдоржи Будаева, некоторое время преподает воинское искусство послушникам монастыря."

Можете как-то вот это проверить? Жив ли, например, упомянутый Чойдоржи Будаев? Или, может знаете кого-то, кто весь 1991 год был там послушником? Что они могут сказать о нем, если знают?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Вантус, про вставку см. тему http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1483

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

*Я позвоню Чойдорже ламе и спрошу.* Чойдорже лама весьма уважаемый в республике человек, он не станет пятнать свою репутацию порочащими связями. И если кто то пытается устроить ему пакость, мне не хотелось бы быть на месте этого человека.
Хотя сам факт весьма сомнителен, какое такое воинское искусство послушникам. У нас не шаолини тут. 
В каком конкретно монастыре было дело? Как имя ДЖ в миру (европейское).
*В буддийском институте при Ив. дацане никогда воинские искусства не преподавались.*

----------

Этэйла (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Учитывая, что до 1991 года не было возможности легально получать духовное образование в монастыре,


--- Полная чушь. Люди свободно получали духовное образование в Иволгинском дацане аж с 50-х годов, включая европейцев.



> одновременно тайно изучая и практикуя Дхарму с благословения Великого Учителя Дарма Доди-ламы, хранителя знаний школы Гелуг-па, проживавшего в Иволгинском дацане.


--- Да, возможно он встречал Дарма Доди, но Дарма Доди учил открыто !!! Так что не надо ла ла.



> Несколько позже случайно встречает ламу и бродячего лекаря школы Ньингма-па - Чойчена Дорже, после знакомством с которым просит стать его Наставником в методах. У него же обучается тибетской медицине и маг-цзал - тибетскому воинскому искусству.


*У нас тут бродячие ламы вот уже 90 лет не встречаются.* Тем более ньингмапинские да и ещё знающие какое то там ньингмапинское кунг-фу.
*Что за ерунду несёт это ДЖ, он что совсем блин дураков тут нашёл что ли.*
И где это он его случайно так встретил?
*Все эти басни ДЖ не выдерживают ни какой критики.*

----------

Этэйла (08.04.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

По ссылке, которую я приводил выше:

"Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама, до принятия монашества - Мужчиль Олег Владимирович, родился 29 ноября 1965 года в г. Донецке, Украина."

Вероятно, имеется в виду все-таки Иволгинский. А Чойдорже Будаев - ректор чего был тогда?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Дорже, так что ответил вам Чойдорже лама?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я пока что не звонил. Не до этого.
Разборки с этим ДЖ для меня не главное и не цель жизни. 
Будет время, позвоню и обязательно вас поставлю в известность.

----------


## Дениска

по не провереным данным Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама имел срок за разбой не исключено что с этим и связана его поездка в Бурятию этапом, по сему справлятся был-ли такой в республике лучше не в милиции а в местном управлении исправительных учреждений, не удивительно если Чойчен Дорже является погонялом. ведь их преследовали красные комиссары.

----------


## Бхусуку

Разбой - это вооруженное нападение группы лиц с целью ограбления. 
Хорош лама, однако...

----------


## Дениска

что=же возможно он потом покаялся и решил что на дурака не нужен нож ему с три короба наврешь и делай с ним что хошь.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Не за разбой. За квартирную кражу. Достопочтенный лама сам сообщал мне номера статей, по которым был осужден, и просил не шить ему каких-то иных статей, кроме "благородных воровских". (Шутить изволил). Наказание он, ясное дело, отбывал не в Бурятии. 
В самой Бурятии он был - есть, например, фотографии, подтверждающие это. 

А про разбойное нападение - это необоснованные слухи, хотя поводы для них могли быть. Например, мне рассказывали, что Дорже Жамбо приходил на заседание суда (по вопросу регистрации своего монастыря) с оружием. Наверное, холодным - это я не уточнил. Вряд ли он приходил бы в суд с огнестрельным, хотя фото Дорже Жамбо с "предметом, очень напоминающим автомат" в руках я сам видел. 

Эпатажность и провокационность - это фирменный стиль достопочтенного Дорже Жамбо.

----------


## Дениска

> Достопочтенный лама сам сообщал мне номера статей


статей, несколько эпизодов, лама рецедивист?



> Наказание он, ясное дело, отбывал не в Бурятии.


а где? если по месту я могу справится о том. вообщето есть три Бурятии, помимо АР. два АО



> Дорже Жамбо приходил на заседание суда (по вопросу регистрации своего монастыря) с оружием.


 не ужелипустили? и разрешение на оружие имеется после тюрьмы?



> "предметом, очень напоминающим автомат"


ну автомат может быть муляж или пневматический.
ламаизм это тоже его фирменный стиль.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Не рецидивист. Там один эпизод был. В какой колонии отбывал наказание - не помню точно, наверняка в УССР, спросите у ламы сами, если интересно.

Из моего опыта - на вопросы о тюремном прошлом или участии в вооруженных конфликтах лама отвечает уж поохотнее, чем на вопросы на тему как он получил полное монашество или на каком языке общался с таинственным наставником. 

Я все факты, которые знал, уже изложил в этой теме, снова перемывать Дорже Жамбо косточки толку-то? Всё остальное, если интересно, спросите лучше у него на форуме или в письме.

----------


## Дениска

он еще и в вооруженных конфликтах участвовал, ну настоящий сотник, прямо есаул, капитан-капрал, часом не в дикой дивизии барона Унгерн фон Штернберга. как получают монашеский сан, элементарно, кто в рясе тот и монах. на форуме я уже спросил кое-чего о об идеологии гы-гы. письма писать не стоит. за членами данной организации замечена очередная странность "приглашение-отказа" , то они предлагают "очные ставки" и вопросы спрашивать, то потом тутже заявляют что это им не интересно и что провокация комуняков.
обидно за Украину все тут делается через задний проход.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Дениска, вы зря смеетесь, он на полном серьезе сотник всеукраинской организации "Трызуб" имени Степана Бандеры. По крайней мере говорил так лет пять назад. 
Ну а насчет Украины вы тоже зря. Здесь достаточно молодых буддийских общин с огромным потенциалом - взять хоть киевские Кармашиделинг и Ратнашри. Не считая уже маститых АП и ДО. Лунгжонгпинское время уходит в прошлое.

Чем с ламами в красивых черных френчах в интернете воевать, спрашивая об идеологии, лучче собственной практикой занимацца, чесслово. Полезнее.

----------


## Дениска

да я и не сомниваюсь сам читал эту статью даже на сайте "бандеровець".
про буддизм Украины хорошо если есть достойные организации и не связанные с " духовным управлением буддистов Украины".
собственная практика дело полезное несомненно но это от нас не уйдет и не на форумах-же.

----------


## Yura

Помимо Украины, община под руководством Дорже Жамбо есть и в Беларуси (Могилев). Интересно, имеются ли в Беларуси другие общины нингмы или же дзен-буддизма? Мне про такие пока слышать не приходилось...

----------


## Дениска

> Мне про такие пока слышать не приходилось...


надо батьке всея Белая-Русь стукануть про ламу-сотника. пусть национализирует строения в пользу достойных дхармы.

----------


## Fritz

Cмеялса отдушы. На фашистов похожи - с ножами и псами, а вместо римского приветствия выбрано восточное. Фотки  -  на выставку падоначьего искусства, на удафком.

----------


## GROM

Имеются  в Беларуси другие общины нингма,
и дзэн буддисты тоже есть

----------


## Ни-ла

Привет всем! Посмотрела ссылку - стало страшно!  Мне настолько эта организация сектой показалась, и каким-то костюмированным шоу!!! Немного обидно за родную линию... И на счет Гуру Падмасамбхавы - правильно сказано, самое страшное, когда псевдо-гуру пытаются "преподавать" Дхарму. 
Кстати, никто не знает какая линия приемственности у этого "гуру"?

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

> Привет всем! Посмотрела ссылку - стало страшно!  Мне настолько эта организация сектой показалась, и каким-то костюмированным шоу!!! Немного обидно за родную линию... И на счет Гуру Падмасамбхавы - правильно сказано, самое страшное, когда псевдо-гуру пытаются "преподавать" Дхарму. 
> Кстати, никто не знает какая линия приемственности у этого "гуру"?


Вы судите посмотрев ссылку? Тогда мне обидно, что в "родной линии" есть такие последователи (((( Советую изучить больше информации из разных источников, конечно, если целью Вашего сообщения не был просто треп. Простите за откровенность)))

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы судите посмотрев ссылку? Тогда мне обидно, что в "родной линии" есть такие последователи (((( Советую изучить больше информации из разных источников, конечно, если целью Вашего сообщения не был просто треп. Простите за откровенность)))


Какие разные источники?
Этот человек не имеет никакого отношения к линии ньингма, он самозванец.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (06.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

Dondhup, могу я поинтересоваться у вас: кем ВЫ уполномочены определять отношения к тем или иным линиям? Вы тулку, кхенпо, геше или, на худой конец, - монах или хуварак дацана? Вопрос не риторический, поскольку, думаю, многим посетителям форума будет интересно, является ли мнение того или иного радетеля за чистоту линий передач заслуживающим хотя бы малейшего доверия. Поскольку вы призываете с недоверием относиться к тому или иному человеку, то возникает закономерный вопрос - заслуживают ли ВАШИ слова доверия?

----------

Тимур Тимурович (06.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, могу я поинтересоваться у вас: кем ВЫ уполномочены определять отношения к тем или иным линиям? Вы тулку, кхенпо, геше или, на худой конец, - монах или хуварак дацана? Вопрос не риторический, поскольку, думаю, многим посетителям форума будет интересно, является ли мнение того или иного радетеля за чистоту линий передач заслуживающим хотя бы малейшего доверия. Поскольку вы призываете с недоверием относиться к тому или иному человеку, то возникает закономерный вопрос - заслуживают ли ВАШИ слова доверия?


Во первых,
Это вопрос неоднократно обсуждался на БФ, ньингмапинцы, находящие в чистой линии преемственности неоднократно показывали кто такой этот человек.
Во-вторых я еще лет 10 назад консультировался по поводу ученичества и полномочий этого человека с официальным представителем БТСР в Москве, одним их моих Учителей, гелонгом Санжей ламой

В-третьих для того чтобы судить о чистоте линии преемственности нет необходимости быть хувараком, геше и т.п., достаточно обладать знаниями о том кто Учитель конкретного человека какие полномочий он давал ему, кто разрешил ему создавать монастырь, чему именно он учит и т.п.
У меня достаточно опыта буддийской практики чтобы уметь анализировать такие элементарные вопросы.
В частности эту информацию предоставил бывший ученик этого господина.
Об этом говрил и Дордже Дугаров.
Вышеперечисленная информация у меня есть и я делаю однозначный вывод - этот человек сектант и самозванец, очередной "гуру из Бобруйска".
Эта информация неоднократно выкладывалась на БФ.

То что Вы и г. Тимур Тимурович продолжаете доказывать что это аутентичная линия тибетского буддизма и аутентичный монастырь этого человека - Ваше личное дело. Судя по всем Вам это ближе чем традиционная линия ньингма, что поделаешь, карма.

----------

Denli (06.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы судите посмотрев ссылку? Тогда мне обидно, что в "родной линии" есть такие последователи (((( Советую изучить больше информации из разных источников, конечно, если целью Вашего сообщения не был просто треп. Простите за откровенность)))


Нила получала наставления от больших тибетских Учителей линии ньингма, в отличие от этого самозванца. Поэтому прошу Вас ее не трогать.

----------


## Ali

Dondhup, я нисколько не сомневаюсь, что тот или иной лама выскажется отрицательно о любом человеке в Вашей или моей подаче в стиле "его никто не знает и звать его никак". Вот только есть одна маленькая загвозка: я лично знаю людей и они также вполне компетентны, которые имеют противоположное мнение. Так что я все-таки опираюсь на то, что могу получить при ЛИЧНОМ общении с ДЖ, а не на мнение неких лиц, которые объявляя себя учениками тех или иных известных Учителей забывают о том, что эти Учителя даже не знают их имен. Это не личное оскорбление, а печальный факт: подавляющее число "ревнителей чистоты" просто посидели на несколько дневных наставлениях тех или иных Учителей и ни один Учитель не сможет вспомнить их, не говоря уже о проверки "достоинства сосуда ученика", как это предписано в Ваджраяне.  Общаясь с ДЖ я могу потом сверять его слова с наставлениями изаестных Учителей - и пока не нашел особых расхождений. Возможно вы их и нашли. Но тогда именно на них и нужно указывать: "то-то и то-то не соответствует тому-то и тому-то". Пока же все сводится к тому, что "я его не знаю и мои знакомые его не знают". Кстати, по поводу Оле Нидала здесь выдвигаются схожие тезисы. Видимо именно для этого и был выдан ему специфический "сертификат качества" ламы. ОДНАКО ДАЖЕ ПОСЛЕ ЭТОГО ЗДЕСЬ БУШУЮТ БУРИ НА ЕГО СЧЕТ. Что уж о ДЖ говорить...

----------


## Dondhup

Али
1) кто давал обеты гелонга Вашему знакомому и кто уполномочивал его открывать монастырь линии ньингма?
2) Для того чтобы открывать монастырь и даровать обеты гелонга необходимы минимум 4 гелонга безупречно соблюдающих обеты минимум 10 лет, кто эти 4 гелонга?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Видимо 4 гелонга были эманированы преподобным ДЖ...

----------

Ersh (07.04.2009), Fritz (07.04.2009)

----------


## Malakara

Первым Самозванцем был Будда Гаутама. Кто позвал его под древо Бодхи?

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Первым Самозванцем был Будда Гаутама. Кто позвал его под древо Бодхи?



а почему он был самозванец? он присвоил себе чужие лавры?
а если лавры были не чужие, то и самозванцем он не является.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Ersh (07.04.2009), Ho Shim (30.12.2012), Won Soeng (07.04.2009)

----------


## Клим Самгин

> Общаясь с ДЖ я могу потом сверять его слова с наставлениями изаестных Учителей - и пока не нашел особых расхождений. Возможно вы их и нашли. Но тогда именно на них и нужно указывать: "то-то и то-то не соответствует тому-то и тому-то". Пока же все сводится к тому, что "я его не знаю и мои знакомые его не знают".


У него на стене висит дерево Прибежища -  живая линия передачи Учения.
Раз он не может обьяснить к кому восходит его линия передачи, пусть нарисует себя и повесит на стену. 
Будет основателем новой линии.
Ну или Дартаняна еще можно нарисовать.

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ДЖ однозначно шарлатан и "враг" Учения. Иного мнения тут быть не может. 
Хотя мне по барабану, потому что Ямараджа ему судья. Как жаль что люди сами себя обрекают на падение в дурные области перерождений, в данном случае прямиком в самую глубину Ада. Как жаль.

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009)

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

> У него на стене висит дерево Прибежища -  живая линия передачи Учения.
> Раз он не может обьяснить к кому восходит его линия передачи, пусть нарисует себя и повесит на стену. 
> Будет основателем новой линии.
> Ну или Дартаняна еще можно нарисовать.


А почему он вообще должен что-либо Вам объяснять?

----------


## Dondhup

> Первым Самозванцем был Будда Гаутама. Кто позвал его под древо Бодхи?


Такими речами легко испортить свою карму.
Будда Шакьямуни практиковал Учение Будд прошлого и достиг паринирваны в прошлой жизни, потом проявил нирмаканаю в виде Всемирного Учителя и показал уход в нирвану.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009), Этэйла (07.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> А почему он вообще должен что-либо Вам объяснять?


Вы его ученик?
Попробуйте тогда ответить на вопросы, которые я задал Али, хотя бы для себя.
Монахами самостоятельно буддисты не становятся так же как монастыри не открывают, если конечно не являются Буддами в форме Всемирного Учителя со всем признаками тела  :Smilie: 

Вы получали Учение у аутентичный Учителей линии ньингма? В Россию часто приезжает Патрул Ринпоче, Чокьи Нима Ринпоче и другие Учителя линии ньингма.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009), Александр С (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.04.2009)

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

> Такими речами легко испортить свою карму.
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни практиковал Учение Будд прошлого и достиг паринирваны в прошлой жизни, потом проявил нирмаканаю в виде Всемирного Учителя и показал уход в нирвану.


Dondhup, вы все понимаете буквально и мыслите в узких рамках. 
Вы совершенно не поняли смысл сообщения от Malakara.

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

> Нила получала наставления от больших тибетских Учителей линии ньингма, в отличие от этого самозванца. Поэтому прошу Вас ее не трогать.


Никого не хотел обидеть, но я сужу о том, что человек пишет (т.е. выражает мысли), а не о полученных им наставлениях.

----------


## Dondhup

Ни-ла - прекрасный буддист. И получив наставления от аутентичный Учителей их успешно осваивает.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, вы все понимаете буквально и мыслите в узких рамках. 
> Вы совершенно не поняли смысл сообщения от Malakara.


И "рамки" эти называются Учение Будды  :Smilie: 
Высказываться о таких исключительны объектах как Будда, Дхарма и Сангха стоит с чрезвычайноq осторожностью. Если Вы буддист конечно  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Общаясь с ДЖ я могу потом сверять его слова с наставлениями изаестных Учителей - и пока не нашел особых расхождений. Возможно вы их и нашли. Но тогда именно на них и нужно указывать: "то-то и то-то не соответствует тому-то и тому-то".


Хм. Вообще-то, когда разбиралась эта тема, на все эти расхождения Вам указывали. Кратко напомню основное.

1. ДЖ ни разу не указал, какой именно традиции он следует. Как известно, практика в школе Нингма опирается на Терма, а изучение Дхармы - на Кама. Неизвестно, какому из циклов Терма следует ДЖ и его ученики - Лонгчен Нинтиг, Чоклинг Терсар, Дуджом Терсар.... Этот вопрос задавался уже неоднократно, но остался без ответа.
2. В традиции Нингма шесть основных монастырей и несколько нагпинских традиций. Неизвестно, к какому монастырю относился Учитель ДЖ. Это странно, обычно этот факт с гордостью сообщают первым делом. Также, кстати, как и кто был коренной Гуру таинственного Учителя ДЖ.
3. Весьма странно, что единственный текст, по которому ведется обучения в нингмапинском монастыре - это Ламрим Чже Цзонкапы. Я ничего не имею против, но вообще-то в традиции Нингма свои тексты подобного рода.
4. То, что излагается на сайте в плане Дхармы - вплоть до перечисления предварительных практик и "4 мыслей, отвращающих от сансары" - перечисленно весьма путанно и с ошибками. На что я неоднократно указывал.
5. Лояльная позиция ДЖ по отношению к гомосексуализму не соответствует ни изложенному в ламриме Чже Цзонкапы, ни нингмапинским текстам. Похоже это индивидуальные соображения ДЖ, которые явно не стоило бы выдавать за Дхарму.

Пожалуйста, развейте эти сомнения, а не пропадайте на пару лет. А то в 2011 Вы опять скажете - "общался лично, клевый дядя, претензии не принимаются".  :Smilie: 

Собственно говоря, вся проблема из-за того, что есть несхождения в терминологии. Слова "гелонг", "нингма", "монастырь" в тибетском буддизме имеют вполне определенное значение. Если ДЖ претендует на принадлежность к традиции - смысл и звучание слов должны совпадать. Если же не претендует - так и ладно. Есть же Белый Лама Востоков - и ничего.  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Александр С (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.04.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (08.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (07.04.2009), Этэйла (08.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

Дорже Дугарову: просматривая форум, я нашел Выше заявление, что Вы свяжетесь с первым ректором дацана, который был там в 1991 г. относительно присутствия там ДЖ и преподавания некоторое время хуваракам воинского искусства. Вы связались? Судя по всему - нет. Я же проверил эту информацию по своим каналам - она подтвердилась.
Легбе: 
1. Садхана в монастыре ведется по Лонгчен Нинтиг
2. ШЕСТЬ!? Да загляните в сеть, уважаемый! Я уж не говорю - съездите "на пленер". Шесть - это только ГЛАВНЫХ монастырей Ньингмы.
3. В библиотеке монастыря - больше сотни текстов различных традиций, в т.ч. - и на тибетском. Или Вы считаете, что в монастыре нет Интернета? Есть, вынужден разочаровать. Зайдите на сайт "Буддизм в Украине" - там довольно объемная библиотека текстов в электронном виде. С чего это вы взяли, что ДЖ использует только Лам-рим Цзонкапы??? Кстати, и его он правомочен использовать, поскольку получал посвящения и Гелуг тоже. Вообще же он дает классические Внешние и Внутренние Нгондро, которые есть и в Ньингме.
4. Можно подробнее? или ссылку?
5. Зато соответствует нынешним тенденциям и установкам относительно распространения буддизма на Западе, изложенных столь уважаемым здесь А.Берзиным:




> Внимательность к меньшинствам 
> Некоторые люди, которые ходят в центры, – чернокожие, которые проживают в странах, где с ними плохо обращаются. Также это могут быть люди с увечьями, слепые или глухие. Это могут быть гомосексуалисты, как мужчины, так и женщины, что в некоторых странах не считается необычным, эти люди подобно чернокожим или женщинам, сопротивляются плохому отношению со стороны общества. Чтобы помочь этим людям, требуется огромная дипломатичность и особые искусные средства.


Есть и другие подобные материалы АУТЕНТИЧНЫХ ТИБЕТСКИХ СОВРЕМЕННЫХ Учителей. Кстати, как раз относительно сексуальности МИРЯН Будда не касался указанной темы и она является дальнейшим "местным творчеством".

----------


## Legba

1. Замечательно.  :Smilie:  Неясно, почему было не сообщить этот факт на сайте. Что именно из этого терма практикуется, к примеру, по особым дням? Вы лично также практикуете в этой традиции?

2. ОК. Так из какого монастыря Наставник ДЖ и кто его Учитель?

3. Я рад, что в монастыре есть Интернет. Это круто. Так *какие тексты традиции Нингма изучаются в монастыре?* 


> Вообще же он дает классические Внешние и Внутренние Нгондро, которые есть и в Ньингме.


Нет такого понятия, "классические нендро". В каждом терма они свои. Сорри.
Ну раз Лонгчен Нинтиг, ОК. 

4. Кое-что, что было написано раньше:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=100

5. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=111
Заметьте, ДЖ не говорит, что дескать "в связи с последними тенденциями..."
Он говорит что:



> Индийская, китайская, японская, корейская, *тибетская*, вьетнамская, тайская и многие другие восточные культуры *никогда, до пришествия туда христианства, не знали проблем с сексуальной ориентацией, что не мешало им успешно развиваться.*


И никто ведь не говорит, что мы должны исключить гомосексуалистов из числа объектов сострадания. Просто это неправильная форма сексуального поведения, вот и все.

6. Вопрос с тем, кто посвятил ДЖ в гелонги остался открытым.

----------


## Ali

1. А зачем это знать посторонним людям? Чтобы раздуваться от гордости? Информации и так достаточно на сайте - остальное дается на ритритах. Моя же духовная практика - это мое личное дело.
2. Шечен-линг - это по Ньингме (Наставник Чойчен Дорже), Иволгинский дацан - это по Гелуг (Учитель Дармадоди). Также получал посвящения от ЕСДЛ и Гарчена Ринпоче (то что мне известно).
4. Выделенное красным - есть в практиках. Как я понял, ДЖ просто описал в данном интервью некоторые практики, которые практикуются в монастыре, но не стал делать это подробно.
5. 


> И никто ведь не говорит, что мы должны исключить гомосексуалистов из числа объектов сострадания. Просто это неправильная форма сексуального поведения, вот и все.


Это как раз более позднее привнесения, как и ограничения по гетеро-сексу. Почитайте Канон и Виная-питаку. Ничего подобного там нет. Можете спростиь у имеющихся здесь Тхеравадинов. То же - и по дзен/чань - задайте соответствующий вопрос по их канону.
6. Наставник Чойчен Дорже, с обязательством перепринять обеты при первой возможности. Как раз сейчас над организацией такой возможности и ведется работа (в стадии завершения), для чего и строится монастырь, чтобы на Украине была АБСОЛЮТНО каноническая монашеская сангха.

----------


## Legba

1. А почему тогда линия приемственности *была* приведена - но в странно-искаженном виде (ссылку на сравнение я давал)?
2. У меня есть друзья, ученики  Шечена Рабджама Ринпоче, нынешнего настоятеля Шечена. Как Вы полагаете, стоит ли Его спросить, изучают ли в Шечене Маг-цзал? :Wink:  Кстати, и про наставника Чойчена Дорже можно спросить. Очевидно, не так много гелонгов, правомочных передавать традицию и путешествовавших по Бурятии.
3. Ждем информации.
4. Так можно ответить по любому вопросу. "Все нормально, просто мы написали только часть." Тогда нет предмета обсуждения.
5. Таким образом, именно в вопросах гомосексуализма, ДЖ решил отказаться от воззрения школы Нингма и авторитетов Лонгчен Нинтиг и вернуться к корням, в Тхераваду?  :Wink:  Про йидамов, терма и прочее  - в Каноне тоже не слова. Но на это внимания Вы не обратили.
6. Вообще ничего не понял. Получается, что с 1989 года ДЖ не имел возможности перепринять обеты гелонга? Тоесть в течении последних *20 лет?* За это время масса людей уже успело их *принять*, не говоря уж о гецулах и рабджунах. И при чем тут строительство монастыря? Кто мешает ДЖ съездить в Шечен и принять обеты нормальным образом?

----------


## Ali

2. Пожалуйста. Только мы про один и тот же монастырь говорим? Дайте его координаты.
5. Как и многие ламы всех 4-х Школ, проповедующие на Западе (инфы в сети по этому вопросу - полно).
6. Назовите МАССУ РУССКИХ монахов в РФ... Все эти годы Дорже Жамбо занимался строительством монастыря и распространением Дхармы, чтобы иметь в УКРАИНЕ монашескую сангху, деньги все как раз шли туда. Впрочем, если участники форума скинутся ему на поездку - я думаю, он с удовольствием согласится на эту поездку.  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Вообще говоря, ДЖ говорит многое, что противоречит традициям Нингма и Гелуг. 
Ну, к примеру:




> Этот тезис не может быть принят, поскольку Дхарма - НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ религией, ибо религия предполагает веру, а Дхарма основана на знании и прямо отвергает веру как опору духовной жизни и практики.


А вот что пишет Первый Патрул Ринпоче:




> Орген Ринпоче сказал:
> *Вера, исполненная беззаветной преданности, притягивает благословения. 
> Если ум свободен от сомнений, все твои желания исполнятся.*
> Посему вера подобна семени, из которого вырастают все блага белой Дхармы , а отсутствие веры подобно горелому семени. 
> В сутрах говорится:
> *В тех, у кого нет веры, 
> Не родится белая Дхарма, 
> Как горелое зерно 
> Не дает зеленых побегов.*
> ...


Или вот:




> Точно также и бизнес может быть помехой, а может быть и практикой. Все зависит от вашей мотивации и состояния сознания в момент действия. Если вас к бизнесу побуждают "Три яда" (страсть, злоба или тупость) или эти "яды" присутствуют во время самого занятия бизнесом, то даже если ваш бизнес абсолютно честный и внешне не нарушает духовные обеты - вы нарушаете все обеты сразу!


К сожалению, Патрул Ринпоче более категоричен:




> Можно ли одновременно преуспеть в мирских и духовных делах?* Те, кто самонадеянно полагает, что им это удается, возможно, достаточно счастливы в мирской жизни, но совершенно очевидно, что они не практикуют истинную Дхарму.* Утверждать, что ты способен одновременно справляться с мирскими и духовными делами, — все равно что надеяться шить иглой с двумя концами, хранить огонь и воду в одном сосуде или скакать на двух конях в противоположных направлениях. Все это просто невозможно.
> *Ни одно живое существо не может превзойти Будду Шакьямуни. Но даже он не видел возможности одновременно заниматься мирскими и духовными делами.* Вот почему он без сожаления, как с плевком, расстался со своим великим царством и шесть лет терпел лишения на берегу реки Найраньджана, все это время питаясь лишь несколькими каплями воды и несколькими зернами пшеницы.


Впрочем, бывает и интереснее. Например:




> Можно ли выполнять практики сразу нескольких буддийских Школ?
> 
> - Только в том случае, если эти практики относятся к одной группе, в противном случае разнородные практики могут сильно мешать друг другу при одновременном выполнении. *Так, например, если вы осуществляете практики, вызывающие сильное возбуждение (Бренность, Тягостность сансары, Прибежище, Четыре Безмерных Состояния и. т.п.) и одновременно пытаетесь развить безмятежную ясность Шаматхи - то у вас это вряд ли получится. Поэтому лучше все-таки практиковать в соответствии с методами какой-либо одной Школы.*


Тем не менее:




> *Основными духовными практиками* монахов Шейчен-линга являются, по мере продвижения, *Сатипаттхана* – "Четырех Основ Развития Внимательности" и* Анапанасати* - "Развитие Внимательности через осознавание дыхания", *"Четыре Основы Зарождения Веры"*, Нгондро – "Четыре Специальные Основы" и, на продвинутых этапах, - практики цикла Дзогчен и Махамудры.


Ну это так, придирки. Будем считать, что вообще-то нельзя, но в монастыре - можно.  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009), Александр С (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.04.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Господа дорогие,
Думаю мы сами порождаем шумиху вокруг этих вот псевдо буддистов ДЖ и их преспешников типа Али.
Не пора ли в "бан" этих господ?

Насчет проверял ли я инфу о ДЖ. Да, проверял. Крутился он тут в конце 80-х. Но все остальное, про Ньингма и гелонгтство... ну чушь полная, поэтому и не достойно моего внимания. 
У меня нет желания опускаться до уровня вот таких вот  мудаков и пререкаться с ними.
Возиться с мусором, только испачкаться.

Предлагаю, поскольку это сайт подлиных традиций, бесрочный БАН всем кто поддерживает и пропагандирует, равно как и защищает псевдо учителей наносящих вред Дхарме Будды!
Гнать их в шею и все тут.

----------

Denli (08.04.2009), Dondhup (07.04.2009), Этэйла (08.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

> 2. Пожалуйста. Только мы про один и тот же монастырь говорим? Дайте его координаты.


Ладно Вам. Шечен он один, в отличие от монастыря Дзогчен, скажем.
Вот, пожалуйста: http://www.shechen.org/




> 5. Как и многие ламы всех 4-х Школ, проповедующие на Западе (инфы в сети по этому вопросу - полно).


Давайте, может быть, поконкретнее? Кроме Берзина чего-то не видать ничего. Только не цитируйте Aro Terma, они сами еще те красавцы.




> 6. Назовите МАССУ РУССКИХ монахов в РФ... Все эти годы Дорже Жамбо занимался строительством монастыря и распространением Дхармы, чтобы иметь в УКРАИНЕ монашескую сангху, деньги все как раз шли туда. Впрочем, если участники форума скинутся ему на поездку - я думаю, он с удовольствием согласится на эту поездку.


Довольно гнилая отмазка, Вы не находите? Такая поездка обойдется, в 1200$ (дорога, питание, проживание), а со скромностью, присущей монаху - и того менее. Гуру сказал, "при первой возможности" - но за 20 лет этой суммы не нашлось? Ну это же смешно, честное слово. Да, конечно, вместо того, чтобы самому получить монашеские обеты способом, принятым в Линии передачи, лучше передавать их другим. Лично я знаком с одним гецулом и тремя гецульма - этнически РУССКИМИ. Остальные - калмыки или буряты. А это имеет значение?

----------


## Ali

О, вот такие обсуждения мне нравятся. постараюсь ответить в меру своих знаний (ни в коем случае - за ДЖ!):
Вера (шраддха) является четырехчастной (Вдохновенная, Устремленная и пр.) и все четыре части - опираются на познание, а не просто на теологический авторитет. Обратным является бхакта - эмоциональная вера, она-то как раз и некритична. Об этом как раз и говорит ДЖ.
Далее. Мне очень жаль, что Вы подгоняете таким образом цитаты, что отвергаете слова Будды, в которых он говорил о благом использовании бизнеса (Например: Например, он говорил о четырёх видах счастья, к которым есть смысл стремиться в этой жизни:
1.счастье получения богатста (atthisukha)
2.счастье распоряжения богатством (bhogasukha)
3.счастье отсутствия долгов (ananasukha)
4.счастье непорочной жизни (anavajjasukha))
Сосредоточение на дыхании использует, например, "Шамбала" ЧТ - к ним у Вас есть претензии.  Дорже Жамо пишет здесь о ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНОСТИ практик и их совмещении. Например, в системе Махамудра для развития шаматхи может использоваться в т.ч. и сосредоточение на дыхании. Выдергивая же цитаты из контекста и произвольно интерпретируя их я сам могу доказать, что угодно, в частности, что лично Вы - пришелец из космоса  :Wink:

----------


## Ali

> Ладно Вам. Шечен он один, в отличие от монастыря Дзогчен, скажем.
> Вот, пожалуйста: http://www.shechen.org/


Ок. Ознакомлюсь на досуге.



> Давайте, может быть, поконкретнее? Кроме Берзина чего-то не видать ничего.


Если вам лень поискать - то мне и подавно делать это за Вас  :Smilie: 



> Довольно гнилая отмазка, Вы не находите? Такая поездка обойдется, в 1200$ (дорога, питание, проживание), а со скромностью, присущей монаху - и того менее.


Вот и пожертвуйте конкретно эту сумму на эти цели - для Вас же это мизерная сумма, я так понял?  :Wink: 



> Лично я знаком с одним гецулом и тремя гецульма - этнически РУССКИМИ.


И это - ВСЕ? На столько буддийских общин в РФ? Как видете, далеко не у всех есть соответствующие возможности (особенно, если они еще и строят храм)...
Дорже Дугарову: 


> Насчет проверял ли я инфу о ДЖ. Да, проверял. Крутился он тут в конце 80-х.


 Но понадобилось мое напоминание, чтобы Вы это признали... Хотя перед этим утверждали, что такого человека там не было.  То есть - Вы сначала ввели всех в заблуждение, а затем - хранили многолетнее молчание. Непорядочно как-то...  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Так. Мы, мне кажется, говорим о Нингма. Если мы говорим о Тхераваде - я тут ничего не понимаю. А если про ремикс из того и другого - вообще скромно замолкаю. Про веру:




> 1.1. [Три вида веры]
> Вера тоже подразделяется на три вида:
> 1)	вера, [осованная на] восхищении;
> 2)	вера, [основанная на] желании;
> 3)	вера, [основанная на] убежденности.  
> 1.1.1.	Вера, основанная на восхищении  
> Когда мы посещаем такие [места, как] храмы, где собрано множество предметов, символизирующих тело, речь и ум Будды, встречаемся с учителями, наставниками и другими возвышенными людьми или слышим об историях их жизни и достоинствах, — все это может мгновенно зародить в нас благоговейную мысль: «Как велико их сострадание!» Возникшая вследствие этого вера называется верой, [основанной на] восхищении.


ИМХО, это чисто эмоциональное состояние, ни о каком "познании" тут речь не идет. Извините. Кроме того, Вам не кажется, что Ваша трактовка слов ДЖ куда изысканнее, чем само высказывание? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Мне очень жаль, что Вы подгоняете таким образом цитаты, что отвергаете слова Будды, в которых он говорил о благом использовании бизнеса


Все притензии - к Великому Патрулу Ринпоче. Ну и Будде Шакьямуни, заодно. Неужто нельзя было править царством - "благим способом". :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Речь ведь идет о *совмещении* мирской и духовной практик. Если занимаешься бизнесом, лучше делать это благим способом. Но надеяться при этом особо продвинуться в Дхарме - не приходится.

Посмотрел, кстати, расписание ритритов. Возникает вопрос - почему так много тхераваддинских практик (Сатипатхана и т.п.) и практически нет нингмапинских Друбченов и т.п. Кстати, Шечен славится своими Чамами, а ДЖ с этим как?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

крутятся тут всякие проходимцы и ДЖ один из них... проходимец, мне нет дела до всяких там мудаков рецидивистов и шарлатанов коим является ДЖ

Legba и Dondhup забейте вы.
Возможно Али и есть ДЖ.

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Так. Мы, мне кажется, говорим о Нингма. Если мы говорим о Тхераваде - я тут ничего не понимаю. А если про ремикс из того и другого - вообще скромно замолкаю.


Вообще-то то, что я процитировал, изучается на факультете Сутры в Ньингмапинском монастыре Миндролинг. Жаль, что вы "разрываете" слова Будды на "ньингмапинские" и "тхеравадинские"... А как вы разорвете разъяснеие "Истинного образа жизни" из Восьмиричного пути?  :Wink: 



> Неужто нельзя было править царством - "благим способом".


Вы вновь несколько "погорячились" - можно, и это называется "Чакравартин". В противном случае, не было бы ни одного мирянина-нгагпа.



> Посмотрел, кстати, расписание ритритов. Возникает вопрос - почему так много тхераваддинских практик (Сатипатхана и т.п.) и практически нет нингмапинских Друбченов и т.п. Кстати, Шечен славится своими Чамами, а ДЖ с этим как?


Над этим как раз и работаем (насчет приглашения лам). Гелуг тоже славится своими друбченами и чамами, как много чамов было проведено в Питерском дацане?  :Wink:  Выростим до размеров и уровня указанного Шечена - будет видно.  :Smilie:  А еще Шечен славится своими Тулку... и далее - по Вашему тексту  :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

> крутится тут полно проходимцев и ДЖ один из них... проходимец, мне нет дела до всяких там мудаков рецидивистов и шарлатанов


Великолепно - вот и не мешайте благим делам. А то, знаете, вдруг карма не та накопится "или авария какая"... (с) Гоблин :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> Если вам лень поискать - то мне и подавно делать это за Вас


То есть Вы сами не знаете - просто Вам кажется, что в Интернете наверняка "чо-то такое" есть. Круто.




> Вот и пожертвуйте конкретно эту сумму на эти цели - для Вас же это мизерная сумма, я так понял?


С чего бы мизерная? Месячная зарплата моего визуализатора, если чо. Но учитывая расценки на ритриты (100$ за две недели с носа) эту сумму ДЖ сам успешно соберет за пару месяцев. Бизнес это ведь благо, Вы уже забыли?



> И это - ВСЕ? На столько буддийских общин в РФ? Как видете, далеко не у всех есть соответствующие возможности (особенно, если они еще и строят храм)...


Это те, с кем я знаком *лично*. Плюс - это именно нингмапинцы. А так, в одном только Гомане обучаются: 50 из Бурятии, 20 из Тувы и двое из небуддийской части России. Сотня хувараков в Иволгинском Дацане... Ну и так далее.

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Александр С (08.04.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Кстати, как раз относительно сексуальности МИРЯН Будда не касался указанной темы и она является дальнейшим "местным творчеством".


Че-та мне кажется для последователей традиции Ньингма творчество Гуру Ринпоче не должно быть дальнейшим местным . Нет?

----------

Александр С (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

> То есть Вы сами не знаете - просто Вам кажется, что в Интернете наверняка "чо-то такое" есть. Круто.


Именно потому, что знаю - потому и предлагаю Вам лично углубиться в этот вопрос.



> Но учитывая расценки на ритриты (100$ за две недели с носа) эту сумму ДЖ сам успешно соберет за пару месяцев.


Конечно соберет. Но, в отличие от бизнес-мирян-мегапрактиков, он тратит эти деньги на строительство храма. Кстати, а приглашение в Украину лам для этого - чем хуже??? (по мне, так это более рациональный способ траты денег, тем более, что есть и другие украинцы желающие принять монашество).



> Ну и так далее.


Насчет "так далее" - можно поподробнее, а то все равно мизер получается. Кстати, насколько я знаю, буряты и тувинцы обучаются в Гомане не за счет личных средств, а БТСР.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Также получал посвящения от ЕСДЛ и Гарчена Ринпоче (то что мне известно).


То есть получал от ЕСДЛ посвящения, а теперь отзывается о нем ПОДОБНЫМ образом?
Нарушитель самай по определению является разрушителем Дхармы.

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (07.04.2009), Fritz (07.04.2009), Legba (07.04.2009), Naldjorpa (07.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (07.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Вообще-то то, что я процитировал, изучается на факультете Сутры в Ньингмапинском монастыре Миндролинг.


Вот это?



> 1.счастье получения богатста (atthisukha)
> 2.счастье распоряжения богатством (bhogasukha)
> 3.счастье отсутствия долгов (ananasukha)
> 4.счастье непорочной жизни (anavajjasukha))


Угу. Наверняка. Причем с *палийскими* терминами. Ну Ali, в самом деле... :Smilie: 




> Жаль, что вы "разрываете" слова Будды на "ньингмапинские" и "тхеравадинские"...


Да, к великому сожалению, есть Махаяна - и есть Тхеравада. Любой тхераваддин Вам подтвердит, что это разные вещи.




> В противном случае, не было бы ни одного мирянина-нгагпа.


Нагпа - это *не* миряне, важно понимать это.




> Над вершиной Кайлаш обитает чудо-гаруда.
> Как у женщины тело; два крыла, оперение — птичьи.
> Но ни птица она и ни женщина, и ни кто-то меж ними,
> Она — гаруда цветная!
> 
> Обитает в пространстве дракон бирюзовый.
> С телом змеи, но, как птица, в небе парящий.
> Но ни змея он, ни птица, и ни кто-то меж ними,
> Он — дракон бирюзовый!
> ...


Что же касается Чакравартинов... Вот как у них бывает:



> Эти два монаха прибыли в Тибет и, увидев, как за стенами Лхасы людей казнят и бросают в темницу, спросили:
> —	Что с ними делают?
> —	Наказывают по велению царя.
> «Не может быть, чтобы такой царь был Авалокитешварой, — подумали монахи. — А вдруг он и нас велит наказать? Лучше убежим отсюда!»
> Так они и сделали, но царь узнал об этом и отправил посланцев, чтобы те привели к нему монахов.
> —	Не бойтесь, — сказал он. — Этих свирепых тибетцев так трудно обуздать, что *приходится создавать волшебную видимость, будто людей казнят, отрубают руки или карают иным образом. На самом же деле я не причиняю ни малейшего вреда ни единому живому существу*.


Там немного другие расклады.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ali

> творчество Гуру Ринпоче не должно быть дальнейшим местным . Нет?


Нет. Поскольку Гуру Ринпоче давал Учение для конкретного Времени и Места. Кроме того, нельзя вырвать Ньингму их контекста Учения Будды в целом. В целом же, правила сексуального поведения принятые тибетцами довольно сильно отличаются и по духу и по сути от аналогичных в Сутрах. Кстати, тема сексуальности и "норм" уже обсуждалась на этом форуме.

----------


## Legba

Ali, давайте определимся. Мне кажется, из поклонников ДЖ тут есть только Вы. Если это Ваш Гуру - так и ладно. Вы проверили его, так, как считаете нужным. Прекрасно. Оставайтесь при своем мнении. Остальным, мне кажется, все давно ясно.

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Этэйла (13.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Угу. Наверняка. Причем с палийскими терминами. Ну Ali, в самом деле...


Естественно - на санскрите. А по существу ответить - слабо? :Wink: 



> Да, к великому сожалению, есть Махаяна - и есть Тхеравада. Любой тхераваддин Вам подтвердит, что это разные вещи.


Не стоит, поскольку общался и с теми - и с теми. Однако основной корпус текстов сутр все таки совпадает. Кстати, Вы так и не сказали, куда Вы "выбросите" Истинный Образ Жизни (там как раз и о добычи праведных средств к существованию говорится)?



> Нагпа - это не миряне, важно понимать это.


Да-да, конечно, я забыл - Марпа питался Святым духом...  :Wink: 



> Там немного другие расклады.


А в другмх местах - другие (например, из изданного, "Сутра Львиный рык миродержца") Да и Анадхапиндата был далеко не нищий бюджетник...  :Smilie:

----------


## Нока

> Кстати, насколько я знаю, буряты и тувинцы обучаются в Гомане не за счет личных средств, а БТСР.


Какая-то информация у вас странная, тувинцы обучаются в Гомане бесплатно, а помощь (деньги на проезд, строительство общежития и т.д.) им оказывают миряне-тувинцы (родственники, знакомые). При чем тут БТСР?

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Ali, давайте определимся. Мне кажется, из поклонников ДЖ тут есть только Вы. Если это Ваш Гуру - так и ладно.


Вы заблуждаетесь дважды:
1) Я не поклонник кого-либо, а просто анализирую те или иные факты и слова. В данном случае - речь зашло о ДЖ. В других местах этого форума я ссылаюсь на других лам и Будду. 
2) Вы ошиблись и насчет Гуру. Скорее я выступаю как данапати по отношению к определенной программе ДЖ, целесообразность и осуществимость которой я вижу.



> При чем тут БТСР?


Прошу прощения - я имел ввиду именно бурятских студентов. С тувинцами я не контактировал.

----------


## Ali

> То есть получал от ЕСДЛ посвящения, а теперь отзывается о нем ПОДОБНЫМ образом?
> Нарушитель самай по определению является разрушителем Дхармы.


Вы несколько строги... Насколько я понял, ДЖ не подвергает сомнению компетентность ЕСДЛ как буддийского Учителя, но оспаривает его ПОЛИТИЧЕСКИЕ заявления. Напомню Вам, что даже Будда говорил, что он может заблуждаться относительно дел мирских, требующих специальных знаний и навыков. Вы же (и многие на этом форуме) приписываете ЕСДЛ АБСОЛЮТНУЮ компетентность во всех вопросах.

----------


## Legba

> А по существу ответить - слабо?


С чего Вы взяли, что *это* изучают в Миндролинге, и что такое факультет Сутры?! В Миндролинге одна Шедра с общей программой, нет там никаких факультетов. С программой можете ознакомится. Сутры Палийского Канона там не изучают. Санскрит - также не изучают. Достаточно по существу?




> Однако основной корпус текстов сутр все таки совпадает.


Нет, не совпадают. Наиболее важные для тибетского буддизма сутры Праджняпарамита Хридая и Ваджрачхидека тхераваддинами *не* признаются. Трактаты Майтрей-Асанги тхераваддинами *не* признаются. Труды Васубандху - *не* признаются. Даже Виная в другой традиции. О чем Вы говорите? 



> Кстати, Вы так и не сказали, куда Вы "выбросите" Истинный Образ Жизни (там как раз и о добычи праведных средств к существованию говорится)?


А почто его выбрасывать? Это все очень хорошо. Только согласно традиции тибетского буддизма, обычному мирянину, практикующему 10 добродетелей, странно надеяться на Освобождение. В лучшем случае - это шанс на более удачное рождение, где не надо будет заботится о средствах к существованию.



> Да-да, конечно, я забыл - Марпа питался Святым духом...


Да нет, ну что Вы. Он бизнесом занимался! И Миларепе предлагал, да тот чегой-то не послушал. :Stick Out Tongue: 




> А в другмх местах - другие (например, из изданного, "Сутра Львиный рык миродержца") Да и Анадхапиндата был далеко не нищий бюджетник...


Еще раз - я не готов обсуждать Палийский Канон. Причем тут Нингма?!
Но уж извольте:



> Некогда, о монахи, жил царь-миродержец по имени Далханеми — преданный дхарме, царь во дхарме, четыре края земли подчинивший, устойчивости в стране добившийся, семи сокровищ обладатель. Вот какие у него были семь сокровищ: колесо-сокровище, слон-сокровище, самоцвет-сокровище, жена-сокровище, домовладыка-сокровище, советник-сокровище6. И больше тысячи было у него сыновей, витязей могучего сложения, сокрушителей вражьей силы.* Он эту землю вплоть до океана не насилием, не оружьем — дхармой завоевал и жил спокойно.*


Вот такие дела у Чакравартинов.  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (07.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

Вы заблуждаетесь. В шедре Миндролинга первые три года изучается Виная (в т.ч. - Виная-питака), потом 3 года - Абхидхарма, следующие три года - как раз Сутра (в т.ч. - Сутра-питака), и последние 3 года - Мантраяна. 



> Наиболее важные для тибетского буддизма сутры Праджняпарамита Хридая и Ваджрачхидека тхераваддинами не признаются.


Верно. Зато тибетский буддизм признает Палийский Канон в его основном объеме. В этом же Каноне много мнест и про бизнес найдется.



> Только согласно традиции тибетского буддизма, обычному мирянину, практикующему 10 добродетелей, странно надеяться на Освобождение. В лучшем случае - это шанс на более удачное рождение, где не надо будет заботится о средствах к существованию.


Голословное утверждение насчет навозможности мирянину достичь Освобождения...

----------


## Legba

> Голословное утверждение насчет навозможности мирянину достичь Освобождения...


Я *не* делал такого утверждения. Читаем внимательно.




> Вы заблуждаетесь. В шедре Миндролинга первые три года изучается Виная (в т.ч. - Виная-питака), потом 3 года - Абхидхарма, следующие три года - как раз Сутра (в т.ч. - Сутра-питака), и последние 3 года - Мантраяна.


Очевидно, на сайте Миндролинга, куда я дал ссылку, меня обманули.
В том числе - и по продолжительности курсов. 
Тхераваддинские Сутта- и Виная- питаки *не* изучаются в Шедрах Нингма.
Они вообще не входят в Тибетский Канон.
Подтвердите свои утверждения хоть чем-нибудь - или попуститесь.

Для информации.




> Канон в тибетском изложении состоит из Канджура (bKángjur) и Танджура ((bStan-'gyur) 
> 
> (a) bKángjur (Kanjur): Перевод слов Будды; 98 томов 
> Vinaya: 13 томов.Prajnaparamita: 21 томов.Avatamsaka: 6 томов.Ratnakuta: 6 томов.Sutra: 30 томов. 270 текстов, 75% относится к Махаяне, 25% к ХинаянеTantra: 22 томов. Содержит более 300 текстов.
> 
> (b) bStan-'gyur (Tanjur): Перевод Учений 224 тома (3626 текстов).
> 
> A. Sutras ("Hymns of Praise"): 1 том; 64 текста.
> B. Commentaries on the Tantras: 86томов; 3055 текстов.
> ...


Заметим, что уместить Палийский Канон, одна только Сутта Питака которого содержит более 10000 текстов, в соответствующий раздел Канджура - не вполне реально. Для сравнения - состав Палийского Канона Список Махаянских Сутр. 


Все четыре школы признают так называемые "пять предметов изучения".
Они таковы (с указанием канонических текстов):




> *Abhidharma* (Higher Knowledge, Tib. wylie: mdzod) 
> 
> _Compendium of Higher Knowledge (Abhidharma Samuccaya) by Asanga_
> 
> _Treasury of Higher Knowledge (Abhidharma Kosha) by Vasubandhu_
> 
> *Prajna Paramita (Perfection of Wisdom, Tib. wylie: phar-phyin)* 
> 
> _Ornament of Clear Realization (Abhisamaya Alankara) by Maitreya as related to Asanga_
> ...




Схема обучения в *нингмапинских* шедрах с разбивкой по годам и указанием текстов.




> *First year* 
> Training on the Pratimoksha, Bodhisattva, and Samaya vows using _Treatise Ascertaining the Three Vows by Pema Wangyal_
> _
> Bodhicharyavatara by Shantideva_
> 
> Grammar, Poetry, and History
> 
> *Second through fifth years* 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ali

> Очевидно, на сайте Миндролинга, куда я дал ссылку, меня обманули.
> В том числе - и по продолжительности курсов. 
> Тхераваддинские Сутта- и Виная- питаки не изучаются в Шедрах Нингма.
> Они вообще не входят в Тибетский Канон.
> Подтвердите свои утверждения хоть чем-нибудь - или попуститесь.


При первой же возможности выясню это у Кхечена Ринпоче. Или же, что будет более подробно, у кхенпо, приезд которого я сейчас спонсирую. Пока оставлю этот вопрос открытым, поскольку ни в коем случае не считаю себя столь сведущим в данных вопросах, как Вы. Для справки - какой дацан или шедру Вы закончили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Да ну что Вы, какая шедра. Я просто читать умею.

----------


## Dondhup

Дорогие друзья , спасибо что Вы потратили столько времени.
За Али и ДЖ буду молиться.

Сарва мангалам!

----------

Legba (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

Взаимно! Как и за всех остальных живых существ  :Smilie:

----------


## Denli

> 2. Пожалуйста. Только мы про один и тот же монастырь говорим? Дайте его координаты.


Фигасе вы лекарь, Али! Накидали понтов, а как запахло жареным — сразу в кусты?!!! Нехорошо! :Mad: 




> 2. Шечен-линг - это по Ньингме (Наставник Чойчен Дорже), Иволгинский дацан - это по Гелуг (Учитель Дармадоди). Также получал посвящения от ЕСДЛ и Гарчена Ринпоче (то что мне известно).


Ага. Есть и у меня знакомые ученики Рабджама-римпоче. Да и сам я могу при случае зайти к нему, и поинтересоваться по этому вопросу. Не трудно навести справки: знает ли вашего ДЖ. Или даже лучше: Шечен-линг - цивилизованный монастырь. Им легко можно написать по емейлу, что некто выдает себя за ученика римпоче. И под таким видом раздает посвящения. Будьте мол, добры, проясните правомочность действий этого ДЖ. Они с радостью прояснят этот вопрос, и очень быстро.

А еще у меня в Бурятии есть знакомые ученики Дармадодди (кстати, вроде как правильное  написание его имени - именно такое). Можно и у них поинтересоваться: знают ли они вашего ДЖ.

А вообще-то, я так себе это вижу. Пусть люди сходят с ума как хотят (если им это нравится). И я не против вашего ДЖ, и не против другого гуру - Сергея Бугаева из соседней темы. Совсем не против них. Если у них есть последователи - прекрасно. Просто ни к чему называть это традиционным буддизмом. И ни к чему обсуждать это на БФ. Такие обсуждения приведут только к одному: после спора такие ДЖ и СБ отполируют неточности в  преподнесении себя любимых, и уличить их во лжи неосведомленному человеку будет еще сложнее. Пора тему закрывать, а их адептов с форума гнать.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Dondhup (08.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009), Metalpac (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (08.04.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (12.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (08.04.2009), Этэйла (13.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

Жестковато, конечно.
Но, в принципе, верно. После предидущих разборок они уже убрали с сайта "допадмосамбхавинское нингма". 
Хотя от своих любимых тем - маг-цзала и сексуальной лояльности - ДЖ навряд откажется. :Cool:

----------

Dondhup (08.04.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

я вот тоже раньше интересовался боевыми искусствами, но после более близкого знакомства с Буддизмом не могу понять как их можно совместить с принципом не причинения вреда всем ЖС. Ведь даже изучение форм в БИ подразумевает воображаемого противника. Вот никак эти две вещи, по крайней мере у меня, не состыкуются.

----------


## Этэйла

> Но понадобилось мое напоминание, чтобы Вы это признали... Хотя перед этим утверждали, что такого человека там не было. То есть - Вы сначала ввели всех в заблуждение, а затем - хранили многолетнее молчание. Непорядочно как-то...


Этот человек не учился  в университете им.Дамба Даржа Заяева, а при дацане могут крутиться разные бездельники(здесь послушал, там подслушал и человек ощутил себя ламой...)
Непорядочно людей вводить в заблуждение и придумывать свою "ученую" биографию  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (20.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Вот не хотела делится личными сообщениями, но думаю полезно почитать как некоторым мозг "прокусывают" таким нормальным ребятам.
Это сообщение мне написал Александр Гострик вконтакт, по внешнему виду оч адекватный молодой человек:




> Я у него учусь сейчас, так что сама решай верить мне или нет. Дорже Жамбо сам из Украины, из городка под Донецком. Буддизм изучал в Бурятии в Иволгинском Дацане. Учитель его был лама Дарма Доди, а наставник тибетец из Кхама. Многое есть на сайте у нас, но там всё только официальное. Неофициальное знают немногие. Просто до 91-го года буддизм запрещали преподавать и давать посвящения, коммунизм же был  Поэтому приходилось идти на разные хитрости. Лучше конечно лично встретиться, тогда сама решишь компетентный это лама или нет. Только не особо читай buddhist.ru и похожее. А то там столько грязи про него пишут, люди которые в реале его и не видели никогда. А компетентные и разбирающиеся в Учении люди на таких псевдо-буддийских форумах не сидят. Потому что там народ только и хвастается у кого какие "секртеные" посвящения или убер-тантрические практики... 
> Я учусь в храме уже как 1,5 года и никаким психо-террористом или безмозглым фанатиком не стал, друзей своих старых не растерял и новых даже нашёл. Только вижусь редко, всё-таки я в храме живу.
> Про террориста написал потому что Дорже Жамбо имеет навыки разведчика-диверсанта, у него отец был военный, офицер разведки. Не низшего состава. Это почему-то пугает тех кто не встречался с ним в реале  Если бы он был так ужасен, к нам бы не приезжало столько народу на ритриты. А так ездят даже из Калуги. Вобщем суди сама





> Про Дорже Жамбо:
> 
> Я не хочу тебя переубеждать или ещё что, мы же буддисты 
> Просто когда будешь формровать своё мнение. Смотри на дела человека. А не на то что о нём говорят.
> 
> Удачи тебе. Намо Бхагаватэ!

----------

Говинда (25.03.2013)

----------


## Ali

> Ага. Есть и у меня знакомые ученики Рабджама-римпоче. Да и сам я могу при случае зайти к нему, и поинтересоваться по этому вопросу. Не трудно навести справки: знает ли вашего ДЖ. Или даже лучше: Шечен-линг - цивилизованный монастырь. Им легко можно написать по емейлу, что некто выдает себя за ученика римпоче. И под таким видом раздает посвящения. Будьте мол, добры, проясните правомочность действий этого ДЖ. Они с радостью прояснят этот вопрос, и очень быстро.
> 
> А еще у меня в Бурятии есть знакомые ученики Дармадодди (кстати, вроде как правильное написание его имени - именно такое). Можно и у них поинтересоваться: знают ли они вашего ДЖ.


Почему бы и нет? Только Вы к знакомым сантехникам из этого монастыря не заходите, ок?  :Wink:  А то тут есть такой, Доржи Дугаров, тоже несколько лет назад на этом форуме на груди волосы рвал, что ДЖ не был в Бурятии, а теперь со скрипом зубовным признает, что таки был. В ту же лужу в свое время и Игорь Берхин сел.



> Этот человек не учился в университете им.Дамба Даржа Заяева


Естественно! Вы даты смотрели, когда он там был - и когда этот университет открылся?

----------


## Этэйла

Ali это Вы волосы дерете у себя на груди за Дорже Жамбо, Вам это зачем?
Думаю естественно  что этот человек не сектант, слишком "громкое" слово, просто для меня не понятно, как он стал ламой?
И "по секрету" как женщина скажу, мне было достаточно увидить фото ДЖ чтобы отметить, что это "позЁрство" которым учителя навряд ли занимаются...

----------


## Ali

> Ali это Вы волосы дерете у себя на груди за Дорже Жамбо, Вам это зачем?
> Думаю естественно  что этот человек не сектант, слишком "громкое" слово, просто для меня не понятно, как он стал ламой?


Я деру волосы??? Да я просто развлекаюсь на этом форуме, проверяя вирт-буддистов на реактивность и умение работать с информацией. Времени у меня море, а в офисе все равно сидеть надо - вот и отдыхаю здесь. :Smilie:  
По поводу "ламы": знавал я вполне "официальных" бурятских лам из вышеупоминавшегося университета, по сравнению с которыми ДЖ - просто лхарамба. Так что - все относительно. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> И "по секрету" как женщина скажу, мне было достаточно увидить фото ДЖ чтобы отметить, что это "позЁрство" которым учителя навряд ли занимаются...


Как мужчина  :Wink:  скажу Вам по секрету - еще как занимаются, если это нужно для дела. Видели - знаем.

----------


## Этэйла

> По поводу "ламы": знавал я вполне "официальных" бурятских лам из вышеупоминавшегося университета, по сравнению с которыми ДЖ - просто лхарамба. Так что - все относительно.


Ну вот с этим согласна, хотя параллель провести не могу т.к. лично с ДЖ не знакома, если будет возможноть заеду...
А пока побегу работтатть, не могу себе позволить как Вы просиживать свои штаны за компом на работе  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

Ali -"новый проверяющий" вирт-буддистов на реактивность... гы-гы-гы, настроение подняли, спасибки

----------


## Denli

> Я деру волосы??? *Да я просто развлекаюсь на этом форуме, проверяя вирт-буддистов на реактивность и умение работать с информацией. Времени у меня море, а в офисе все равно сидеть надо - вот и отдыхаю здесь.*


К администрации: просьба забанить г-на Ali за неуважение к форумчанам как минимум до выяснения в Шечен-гомпа полномочий упомянутого гуру.

В офис Шечен я уже отписал.



> Dear friends,
> 
> I have one very important question about Buddhist teaching in ex-USSR
> Buddhist world.
> 
> There is one Ukrainian man (ex-USSS counrty) which name is Dorje
> Zhambo Choydje-lama (real name is Muzhchil Oleg). That man gives some
> tantric teachings and transmissions including in Ningma tradition.
> Actually that man pretends that he is follower of Shechen tradition
> ...

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (08.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

Не могли бы Вы указать, в чем именно проявилось мое неуважение?

----------


## Ali

> В офис Шечен я уже отписал.


"Фактически тот человек притворяется, что он - последователь традиции Shechen и имеет некоторые посвященияот Shechen Rabjam Rinpoche. " - классно сформулировано! ответ ясен из вопроса: "притворяется", "имеет некоторые посвященияот Shechen Rabjam Rinpoche", "поскольку я думаю, этот Dorje Zhambo Choydje-lama - жулик, и его деятельность вредна для того, чтобы преподавать Учение Будды". Я в восторге от умения интернет-буддистов формулировать вопросы! Написали бы просто: "дайте подтверждения, что я прав, независимо от фактов".
Я понимаю, что это - ваш личный стиль, но я бы написал по другому: "не могли бы Вы задать ДЖ некоторые вопросы, которые позволили бы прояснить его уровень компетентности"? А то ведь ДЖ тоже может туда написать - и сам все прояснить. В лужу сесть не боитесь?

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Фактически тот человек притворяется, что он - последователь традиции Shechen и имеет некоторые посвященияот Shechen Rabjam Rinpoche. " - классно сформулировано! ответ ясен из вопроса: "притворяется", "имеет некоторые посвященияот Shechen Rabjam Rinpoche", "поскольку я думаю, этот Dorje Zhambo Choydje-lama - жулик, и его деятельность вредна для того, чтобы преподавать Учение Будды". Я в восторге от умения интернет-буддистов формулировать вопросы! Написали бы просто: "дайте подтверждения, что я прав, независимо от фактов".
> Я понимаю, что это - ваш личный стиль, но я бы написал по другому: "не могли бы Вы задать ДЖ некоторые вопросы, которые позволили бы прояснить его уровень компетентности"? А то ведь ДЖ тоже может туда написать - и сам все прояснить. В лужу сесть не боитесь?


Али, не могли бы вы классицифицировать, к какому виду буддийских учителей пренадлежит Жамбо (Кальянамитра/Ваджрачарья/Тхера/Ачарья/Геше/Роси)  и на основании каких признаков вы относите его к оному виду...

----------

Dondhup (20.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009), Legba (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> я вот тоже раньше интересовался боевыми искусствами, но после более близкого знакомства с Буддизмом не могу понять как их можно совместить с принципом не причинения вреда всем ЖС. Ведь даже изучение форм в БИ подразумевает воображаемого противника. Вот никак эти две вещи, по крайней мере у меня, не состыкуются.


Сочетать можно, а вот выдумывать школы и утверждать что практика Би - это практика Дхармы не стоит.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.04.2009)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Да я просто развлекаюсь на этом форуме, проверяя вирт-буддистов на реактивность и умение работать с информацией.


Али, мне стало очень любопытно. Вы в Донецком институте искуственного интеллекта часом не учились/работали? (ну а вдруг, было бы забавно).

А еще, судя по термину "реактивность", Дорже Жамбо вас тоже успел приобщить к достижениям учения саентологии?  :Smilie:  Шкала тонов там, реактивный ум, свобода через осознанность...  :Wink:  Дело Димы Ещенко живет и побеждает  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (08.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я деру волосы??? Да я просто развлекаюсь на этом форуме, проверяя вирт-буддистов на реактивность и умение работать с информацией. Времени у меня море, а в офисе все равно сидеть надо - вот и отдыхаю здесь. 
> По поводу "ламы": знавал я вполне "официальных" бурятских лам из вышеупоминавшегося университета, по сравнению с которыми ДЖ - просто лхарамба. Так что - все относительно.
> 
> Как мужчина  скажу Вам по секрету - еще как занимаются, если это нужно для дела. Видели - знаем.


Что это за "вирт- буддисты"?
На БФ достаточно хороших практиков есть даже настоящие монахи.

Вы тратите свое и чужое время на пиар не находящего в линии передачи "учителя" и созданной им секты. Это достаточно тяжкое деяние.

----------


## Ali

> На БФ достаточно хороших практиков есть даже настоящие монахи.


Вот мне и интересно "кто есть ху" и к каким результатам на выразимом уровне приводит их практика.



> Вы тратите свое и чужое время на пиар не находящего в линии передачи "учителя" и созданной им секты. Это достаточно тяжкое деяние.


Может да, а может - наоборот, в Девачен пойду. Мне больше нравится второй вариант. Вам, естественно - первый. Узнаем в любом случае.  :Smilie:  Да и Вы не можете говорить от имени "линий передачи".

----------


## Ali

> Али, не могли бы вы классицифицировать, к какому виду буддийских учителей пренадлежит Жамбо (Кальянамитра/Ваджрачарья/Тхера/Ачарья/Геше/Роси) и на основании каких признаков вы относите его к оному виду...


Не могли бы Вы уточнить термины, чтобы мы в них не запутались?



> Сочетать можно, а вот выдумывать школы и утверждать что практика Би - это практика Дхармы не стоит.


Комментарии на этот счет можно почерпнуть, например, здесь: http://www.tulkulamalobsang.org/

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну епрст, опять меня поминают.
Ладно, давайте на чистоту. 
ДЖ это человек наносящий вред Учению Будды, равно как и Али.

Поскольку я живу в Бурятии и знают очень много людей равно как и меня знают очень хорош. Вообще по сравнению со всякими Али я не виртуальный персона, меня с  БФ люди лично знают и мою семью, отца мать братьев моих. По\этому уличить меня в нечестности сложно.
Все знают что моя семья стояла у истоков ДО в Бурятии равно как и в России, не много не мало.
Я и моя семья следуем подлиной традиции от Норбу Ринпоче и Патрула.
Ещё раз повторяю, ни какой Ньингма до моего отца в Бурятии и не пахло!
Если в Бурятии спросить у буддистов, где тут у вас Ньингма, все вам прямо пальцем укажут на мою семью и не промахнуться.

В свое время мне стало интересно что за типок такой ДЖ, я стал наводить справки... опрсив людей которые знали Дармадоди, (я хоть был еще мал, но так то и сам его встречал). Я узнал что у Дармадоди крутились всякие (и вообще в Иволгинском дацане), но он их своими учениками не считал, никакими особыми полномочиями не наделял и ниакакого Ньингмапинского кунгфу им тем более не передавал (он вообще с ньингма ничего общег  не имел). А о ДЖ кто смог припомнить его прямо сказали - проходимец.
Разбираться с биографией всяких проходимцев мне нет дела, это только потеря времени, поэтому я и забил на это.
Что касается 91 года, вообще то уже свобода была и Учения передавались открыто, никто никому ничего не запрещал. Кроме того, никаких на тот момент тайных ньингмапинских лам путешественников тут не было и нет до сих пор, так что не надо народу лапшу на уши вешать.
История ДЖ не вяжется с действительностью, полна лжи и яда.

Прошу модераторов сайта заблокировать последователей ДЖ и все их попытки его пиарить пресекать на корню. 
Других участников форума, не указывайте на неточности их формулировок, не  будем вооружать  врагов учения точными формулировками... . Конечно же мне их жаль, но их умы и сердца закрыты и они только ешё больше нанесут себе (и окружающим) вред вооруживщись буддийскими знаниями, они Дхарму превращают в самый опасный ЯД.

----------

Denli (08.04.2009), Dondhup (08.04.2009), Metalpac (08.04.2009), Naldjorpa (08.04.2009), Pema Sonam (08.04.2009), Бо (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (08.04.2009), Сергей Хос (08.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

> В свое время мне стало интересно что за типок такой ДЖ, я стал наводить справки... опрсив людей которые знали Дармадоди, (я хоть был еще мал, но так то и сам его встречал). Я узнал что у Дармадоди крутились всякие (и вообще в Иволгинском дацане), но он их своими учениками не считал,


Увы, я тоже наводил справки, и что странно - тоже у людей, близко знавших Дармадоди-ламу. И у меня другая информация. Дорже Дугаров, Вы можете не беспокоиться, никто в украине не покушается на выши семейные привелегии относительно Ньингмы в Бурятии. Странно только, что Вы сначала утверждали, что ДЖ НЕ БЫЛ в Бурятии и в дацане, а теперь (после моего поста) утверждаете противоположное. Не удивлюсь, если через некоторое время всплывут и еще какие-то факты, которые неугодны Вам. Если же Вы считаете, что моя помощь в строительстве храма и приглашении Учителей - это яд, то это Ваши личные фантазии, о чем я и сожалею.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот мне и интересно "кто есть ху" и к каким результатам на выразимом уровне приводит их практика.
> 
> Может да, а может - наоборот, в Девачен пойду. Мне больше нравится второй вариант. Вам, естественно - первый. Узнаем в любом случае.  Да и Вы не можете говорить от имени "линий передачи".


Мне "нравиться" если Вы и г Мужчиль раскатитесь в ложных воззрениях и будете практиковать  в чистой линии преемственности.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Увы, я тоже наводил справки, и что странно - тоже у людей, близко знавших Дармадоди-ламу. И у меня другая информация. Дорже Дугаров, Вы можете не беспокоиться, никто в украине не покушается на выши семейные привелегии относительно Ньингмы в Бурятии. Странно только, что Вы сначала утверждали, что ДЖ НЕ БЫЛ в Бурятии и в дацане, а теперь (после моего поста) утверждаете противоположное. Не удивлюсь, если через некоторое время всплывут и еще какие-то факты, которые неугодны Вам. Если же Вы считаете, что моя помощь в строительстве храма и приглашении Учителей - это яд, то это Ваши личные фантазии, о чем я и сожалею.


Яд - это Ваша поддержка лже-учителя г.Мужчиля. Это перекроет строительство 100 храмов.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009), Naldjorpa (08.04.2009)

----------


## Ali

Вот и не мешайте нам каяться  :Smilie: 



> Это перекроет строительство 100 храмов.


Это - терма Вашего ума?  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

Вы так и не ответили на вопрос
"Али
1) кто давал обеты гелонга Вашему знакомому и кто уполномочивал его открывать монастырь линии ньингма?
2) Для того чтобы открывать монастырь и даровать обеты гелонга необходимы минимум 4 гелонга безупречно соблюдающих обеты минимум 10 лет, кто эти 4 гелонга?"

Уже один факт открытия лже-монастря и самозванства -  это нарушение самаи, достаточный для того, чтобы на пушечный выстрел не подпускать г.Мужчиля к проведения тантрийских ритуалов или обучению кого бы то ни было.

Понабравшись опыта и учтя критику г.Мужчиль может конечно скорректировать свой сайт и даже скорректировать то что он говорит своим последователям, но это будет учение исходящее от оборотня.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009), Naldjorpa (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Это - терма Вашего ума?


Простая логика.
Учитель важнее построенных зданий.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

что за нах чушь... 
да и распространяться о том, вот мол я строю храмы и приглашаю учителей... минимум как излишне, я же этим не кичюсь. хотя как раз на этом поприще как раз то и имею настоящие реальные достижения, как в строительстве храмов, ступ и приглашении Учителей, но помалкиваю, потому что хвалится своими поступками плохо.
помалкивайте вообще, сначала и храм постройте и реально хоть одного Учителя пригласите, что бы он приехал и тому подобное.
И Игоря Берхина тоже не трогайте, он то как раз нормальный человек и признанный ученый и уже реально наставления дает по поручению Норбу Ринпоче, хоть я и не посещаю лекции Игоря когда он в Улан-Удэ, но уважение испытываю.

----------

Dondhup (08.04.2009), Naldjorpa (08.04.2009), Александр С (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (08.04.2009), Этэйла (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вобщем ребята - самозванца в игнор.

----------

Denli (08.04.2009), Dondhup (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Лучше бессрочный бан.

----------

Denli (08.04.2009), Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не могли бы Вы уточнить термины, чтобы мы в них не запутались?


Вы начните, мы не запутаемся в ваших ответах.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

изменил сообщение, 
спасибо Модератору за реакцию в отношении пропагандистов лже-учений!

----------


## Legba

Я, пожалуй, тоже за бан.
Однако, ответ из Шечена хотелось бы увидеть.
Кстати, любопытно было-бы также написать во все доступные монастыри Нингма - "а не практикуют ли у Вас маг-цзал?"
Я спрашивал у Раньяк Патрула Ринпоче, он сказал, что по крайней мере в монастыре Дзогчен, ничего такого никогда не было.
Банить, конечно, хорошо. Но Украина должна знать своих героев. :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

Я тоже против забаниваний. Сегодня герой - герой, а завтра не герой, нельзя фактор анитья вычёркивать. И благодаря героизму можно многое узнать. Ну например, много хорошего о Дордже Дугарове и его семье. Теперь жалею, что с ним не познакомился лично))))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, любопытно было-бы также написать во все доступные монастыри Нингма - "а не практикуют ли у Вас маг-цзал?"


Да вот же оне, мастера!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009), Legba (08.04.2009), Naldjorpa (08.04.2009), Tsewang Donden (13.04.2009), Александр С (08.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (08.04.2009), Шаман (08.04.2009), Эдуард (08.04.2009), Этэйла (08.04.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Почему-то стиль речи Ali удивительно похож на стиль ДЖ, либо Ali как его друг имеет схожую манеру разговаривать, либо что-то не так...

Например выдержки с форума ДЖ и сравните их с речью Ali:

Из сообщений Дорже Жамбо-лама на его форуме:
"...Учите "матчасть". Форум для этого не приспособлен..." (http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.ph...m=14&topic=44#)
"...Мда, как все запущено..." (http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.ph...&topic=44&p=3#)
"...Вы, вероятно, не очень внимательно читали наш сайт, поскольку там есть отдельнаямоя статья на эту тему и ответы на вопросы, где я как раз отстаиваю ВПИСЫВАНИЕ тибетской ДУХОВНОЙ традиции в МЕСТНЫЕ символы..." (http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.php?forum=13&topic=3#) - _выделение отдельных слов большими буквами_.
"...Еще один важный пункт: распространение Учения является ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫМ составляющим Пути Бодхисаттвы, высшим проявлением Дана-парамиты (Совершенства Даяния-Щедрости). Сам Просветленный говорил: "Истинный последователь должен распространять Дхарму. Кто не поступает так - тот на принадлежит к семье Просветленного"...." (http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.php?forum=13&topic=1#) - _теже слова о дана-парамите, всё с тем же выделением слов большими буквами_

Опять же упоминание сутры "Львиный рык Миродержца" (может конечно они её вместе изучают, незнаю), использование палийских терминов ДЖ как и у Ali а не санскритских, что было бы более естественным для ламы тибетской традиции. и т.п.

Или слишком много совпадений для двух разных людей или я что-то не понимаю... но почерк очень похож, бывают ли такие совпадения...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009), Naldjorpa (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

так он тут для сбора информации и тусуется, что бы более подкованно, потом свои лже-учения подавать... мне тоже показалось подозрительным его поведение

----------

Этэйла (08.04.2009)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

ДЖ очень харизматичен, а русская пословица гласит: с кем поведешься, от того и наберешься. Так что в целом неудивительно, что Али говорит такими же штампами. Посмотреть некоторые мои посты здесь за 2002-2003-й год, так там та же история...  :Smilie:

----------

Naldjorpa (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> ДЖ очень харизматичен, а русская пословица гласит: с кем поведешься, от того и наберешься. Так что в целом неудивительно, что Али говорит такими же штампами. Посмотреть некоторые мои посты здесь за 2002-2003-й год, так там та же история...


Вчера читал Отсекая надежду и страх, там как раз шла речь о таких явлениях нашего времени, когда харизматичный человек ведет людей в сторону противоположную Дхарме.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> так он тут для сбора информации и тусуется, что бы более подкованно, потом свои лже-учения подавать... мне тоже показалось подозрительным его поведение


Да ладно...
сейчас для этой цели уже книг достаточно издано.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да вот же оне, мастера!


Фантастика!
Тайные боевые учения, "школа Маймонида"?
Круто!

----------

Naldjorpa (08.04.2009), Nara (01.07.2010), Эдуард (08.04.2009)

----------


## Caddy

> Почему-то стиль речи Ali удивительно похож на стиль ДЖ, либо Ali как его друг имеет схожую манеру разговаривать, либо что-то не так...


Стиль речи Ali также очень похож на стиль ДЖ, каким тот изъясняется в Контакте :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.04.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Участник Ali заблокирован на месяц за пропаганду небуддийского учения.

----------

Denli (08.04.2009), Dondhup (08.04.2009), Legba (08.04.2009), Naldjorpa (08.04.2009), Samadhi Undercover (08.04.2009), Sforza (08.04.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Да вот же оне, мастера!


Дим, это же кажись ты когда в Афгане? Талибов пугал когда они тебе кабель тянуть мешали  :Smilie: ) ?

----------


## Naldjorpa

Интересно, что там ещё за магцзал такой  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , мож он мало того, что лжебуддист, ещё и лжеушуист какой-нить  :Big Grin:

----------


## Этэйла

> Да ладно...
> сейчас для этой цели уже книг достаточно издано.


Книги, такки и останутся книгами  :Big Grin:

----------


## Denli

А вот и ответ из офиса Шечен-гомпа:



> Rabjam Rinpoche says he has never seen this man before. So I am afraid 
> he may not be the right teacher for you.
> 
> There are many good younger Tibetan lamas you can study with.
> 
> Thank you,
> Vivian Kurz


По-русски будет так:



> Рабджам Ринпоче сообщил, что он никогда не видел этого человека. Так что я опасаюсь, что он не правильный учитель.
> 
> У нас здесь есть много молодых тибетских лам. Почему бы вам не поучиться у них?
> 
> Благодарность.
> Подпись.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Dondhup (11.04.2009), Eternal Jew (11.04.2009), Legba (10.04.2009), Metalpac (11.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.04.2009), Александр С (10.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (10.04.2009), Сергей Хос (10.04.2009), Этэйла (11.04.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот и ответ из офиса Шечен-гомпа:


А он все крепчает...

----------

Dondhup (11.04.2009), Legba (10.04.2009), Naldjorpa (10.04.2009), Sforza (10.04.2009)

----------


## Поляков

А что за организация "Духовное управление буддистов Украины", председателем которой является Дорже Жамбо? Каков ее статус и возможности? Это типа БТСР в России?

----------


## Топпер

Здесь же  копья целую неделю ломали об этом.

----------


## Поляков

> Здесь же  копья целую неделю ломали об этом.


Может я невнимательно читал, но именно про ДУБУ =) не нашел.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Может всётаки организовать чёрный список? а то я встречал уже столько просветлённых мегагуру, что за несведущих людей страшно становиться...

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (11.04.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Интересно, что там ещё за магцзал такой


А Вы поинтересуйтесь у Беседина - он полностью "в теме", так как получал Прибежище у "Дордже Жамбо" и как-то истово отстаивал мнение, что это невероятно тайный и эффективный способ тибетских единоборств (ну а "неизвестный" имено потому что "тайный"  :Smilie:  ...)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Песня про белого бычка...

"Духовное управление" - это просто понтовая форма регистрации религиозной организации - в Украине очень либеральный закон о религиозных организациях и зарегистрировать какое-нибудь духовное управление в принципе могут любые десять человек. Благодаря этому Дорже Жамбо может для несведущей общественности как бы выступать от лица всех буддистов Украины, приобретать весомость своим словам и просто понты. 

Магцзал мне не с чем сравнивать, других единоборств я не изучал. С буддийской практикой это соотносится не больше, как и любое развитие внимательности в движении. Несколько человек, которые занимались магцзал годами, жаловались мне, что только испортили форму и впустую потратили время. Один знакомый утверждает, что наблюдал, как году в 1989 Дорже Жамбо эту систему сам придумывал, тогда она ещё не была мак-цзалом. Так что судя по всему, это искусственная система единоборства без живой линии передачи и не имеющая отношения к Ваджраяне.

Я вообще как-то спрашивал у ламы Пунцога насчет тибетских боевых искусств и он говорил, что есть тибетская байка о том, что Бодхидхарма - это на самом деле не кто иной, как Падампа Сангье, и что шаолиньское у-шу имеет тибетское происхождение, но что это всего лишь байка. 

Техники работы с энергией, которым обучает Дорже Жамбо, хоть и называются красивыми словами "лунг-гом", основаны скорей на практиках цигун и основаны на несколько других принципах, чем собственно известные мне методы работы с энергией из тибетского буддизма (например, по объяснениям Гарчена Ринпоче). 

Я предложил бы сделать какой-то FAQ или дайджест по материалам форума и перестать уже перемывать косточки в стопервый раз. Кому нужна информация - тот её найдет. Кто хочет быть крутым ньингмапинцем, созерцающим бренность и готовым к борьбе с врагами учения - это их выбор. А бесконечное обсуждение, причём, как справедливо замечают на форуме у ДЖ, не всегда компетентное, ни к чему полезному не приводит.

Так что я предлагаю тему закрыть, обсуждение прекратить. Можно свести все обсуждения в одну тему и оставить ее прибитой к разделам "ньингма" или "буддизм в украине".

----------

Denli (11.04.2009), Dondhup (11.04.2009), Legba (11.04.2009), Naldjorpa (12.04.2009), Александр С (12.04.2009), Поляков (11.04.2009), Этэйла (13.04.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вот-вот, сто раз уже говорил, что у всех сект только одно желание: чтобы ВСЕ темы об их деятельности были напрочь закрыты и никогда бы не поднимались! 

Недаром у всех общепризнанных Учителей Ваджраяны и Дзогчена везде, в любой их книге или в объявлении о ретрите, либо на их сайтах скрупулезно прописывается: 

*0) полная биография, включая имена родителей и предков; 
1) где учился; 
2) у кого и сколько раз получал посвящения; 
3) к какой линии принадлежит; 
4) кем из компетентных Учителей признан; 
5) какие практики уполномочен передавать…* 

А здесь… да я прекрасно понимаю, что умолчание – лучшая политика!  :Smilie:  Зачем портить себе репутацию, … да и предполагаемая паства может сбежать, начитавшись всяких нелицеприятных вещей, типа отсутствие Линии Передачи, уполномочивания на практики… Вот так и попадают потом несведущие люди (при отсутствии открытой информации) - то в «орден»… то на «народную тибетскую борьбу магзал», … то на членские билеты и взносы…  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (12.04.2009), Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## arrstar

http://www.theosophy.ru/sutra/kalama.htm
....
9. "Потому мы и говорим, каламы, не основывайтесь на том, что было сказано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель". Но, каламы, когда вы сами знаете, что какие-то вещи плохи, предосудительны, не одобряются вашим сознанием, а будучи предприняты и совершены, ведут к вреду и болезни, оставляйте их.

10. Каламы, не основывайтесь на том, что было сказано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель". Но, каламы, когда вы сами знаете, что какие-то вещи хороши, непредосудительны, подтверждаются вашим сознанием, а будучи предприняты и совершены, ведут к пользе и счастью, приступите к ним и пребывайте в них". 
....

----------


## Dondhup

> http://www.theosophy.ru/sutra/kalama.htm
> ....
> 9. "Потому мы и говорим, каламы, не основывайтесь на том, что было сказано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель". Но, каламы, когда вы сами знаете, что какие-то вещи плохи, предосудительны, не одобряются вашим сознанием, а будучи предприняты и совершены, ведут к вреду и болезни, оставляйте их.
> 
> 10. Каламы, не основывайтесь на том, что было сказано многократно, ни на традициях, ни на слухах, ни на писаниях, ни на предположениях, ни на догмах, ни на умственных построениях, ни на откровениях, ни на чьих-то кажущихся способностях, ни на соображениях типа "это монах — наш учитель". Но, каламы, когда вы сами знаете, что какие-то вещи хороши, непредосудительны, подтверждаются вашим сознанием, а будучи предприняты и совершены, ведут к пользе и счастью, приступите к ним и пребывайте в них". 
> ....


Сознание обычных людей омрачено аффектами и они не видят реальность из-за завесы неведения, тем более сознание людей в силу дурной кармы попавших под влияние этой секты.

В Ваджраяне которая практикуется и в ньингма линия преемственности Учителей играет огромную роль.

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

> Сознание обычных людей омрачено аффектами и они не видят реальность из-за завесы неведения, тем более сознание людей в силу дурной кармы попавших под влияние этой секты.
> 
> В Ваджраяне которая практикуется и в ньингма линия преемственности Учителей играет огромную роль.


А вы значит, Dondhup, не обычный человек, и никакие завесы вам уже не помеха?
Вот, я не пойму, как у вас только я зык поворачивается про дурную карму рассуждать. Кто вы вообще такой, чтобы так судить? Уже Просветленный или может на подступах?

----------


## Dondhup

Есди бы у Вас был адекватный опыт практики в традиционной линии ньингма или любой другой традиционной школе, то вопроса - почему занятие в этой украинской секте портят карму у Вас бы не возникло.
Я бы посоветовал Вам послушать наставления аутентичный Учителей линии ньингма.
Кстати любое тантрийское Посвящение начинается с изложения линии преемственности.

Если под Вашим ником скрывается сам основатель секты, то я посоветовал бы Вам публично покаяться, распустит "монастырь"  и просить помощи в очищении накопленной дурной кармы у квалифицированного Учителя.

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

Если под Вашим ником скрывается сам основатель секты, то я посоветовал бы Вам публично покаяться, распустит "монастырь"  и просить помощи в очищении накопленной дурной кармы у квалифицированного Учителя.[/QUOTE] 

У вас уже мания преследования))))

Вы так и не ответили мне, кто вы такой и почему рассуждаете о чужой дурной карме, а не о своей? Или вы тоже свою секту организуете?

----------


## Ho Shim

> А если человек без авторитетной или просто с неподтверждённой линией передачи проповедует 4 благородные истины и основной канонический минимум (соответствующий общепризнанным текстам и сутрам), то это сектант и не настоящий буддист.
> 
>  Мне кажется это верный подход.


Никто не запрещает проповедовать 4 благородные истины и основной канонический минимум, но зачем себя ламой называть и выдумывать небылицы? Это означает ложь, и нарушение одного важного буддийского обета. А значит этот человек уже не настоящий буддийский Учитель  :Wink:

----------

Denli (12.04.2009), Dondhup (12.04.2009), Legba (12.04.2009), Pema Sonam (12.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.04.2009), Иилья (13.04.2009), Этэйла (13.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> А вообще то мы не злостные))) и мне бы очень хотелось с вами всеми встретиться. Может мы не такие уж и враги?


Я вас в качестве врагов и не рассматриваю, Вы не ведаете, что творите так же как и г.Мужчиль.

То такое псевдобуддийская секта и сколько вреда она может нанести своим членам и другим живым существа я знаю прекрасно . В СПб с 1998 по 2002 такие люди захватили дацан.

----------


## arrstar

> Жаль что Вы не смогли доехать до аутентичного Учителя линии ньингма - для этого не нужно ехать на Украину, достаточно доехать до Москвы или Санкт-Петербурга.
> Ознакомившись с традиционным буддийскими представлениями о том какими качествами должен обладать Учитель Махаяны и Ваджраяны, кто имеет права открывать монастырь, кто имеет права давать посвящения гелонга и т.п. Вы бы отказались от "обучения " у господина с Украины.
> Вопрос линии преемственности и полномочий принципиален особенно при передачи Учения уровня Ваджраяны или монашеских обетов.
> Тем более что в Россию регулярно приезжают прекрасные Учителя линии ньингма.


Доеду доеду  :Smilie: 
Ваш подход мне напоминает ситуации когда принимают на работу: - вот этот человек он не учился в университете и он не может этого хорошо делать, а этот учился и он может - такая логика. Но моя практика показала что зачастую результат диаметрально противоположный. Я отталкиваюсь от личного познания, наверное потому и ездил к ДЖ.

----------


## Dondhup

> Никто не запрещает проповедовать 4 благородные истины и основной канонический минимум, но зачем себя ламой называть и выдумывать небылицы? Это означает ложь, и нарушение одного важного буддийского обета. А значит этот человек уже не настоящий буддийский Учитель


Хуже того называть себя монахом а свою организацию буддийским монастырем.
Это прямое нарушение винаи.
К сожалению согласно предсказаниям в наше время такие явления будут набирать все большую силы, поэтому чрезвычайно важно сохранять чистоту Дхармы даже если мы окажемся в меньшинстве.

----------


## arrstar

> Никто не запрещает проповедовать 4 благородные истины и основной канонический минимум, но зачем себя ламой называть и выдумывать небылицы? Это означает ложь, и нарушение одного важного буддийского обета. А значит этот человек уже не настоящий буддийский Учитель


Если это приведет хотя бы одно существо к дхарме то это благо, разве нет?

----------

Тимур Тимурович (12.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Доеду доеду 
> Ваш подход мне напоминает ситуации когда принимают на работу: - вот этот человек он не учился в университете и он не может этого хорошо делать, а этот учился и он может - такая логика. Но моя практика показала что зачастую результат диаметрально противоположный. Я отталкиваюсь от личного познания, наверное потому и ездил к ДЖ.


Вы стали бы учиться ездить на машине у человека, который никогда не садился за руль, или просить провести операцию на сердце дядю Васю сантехника используя в качестве наркоза бутылку водки а, в качестве хирургических инструментов - набор столовых ножей?

Но в вышеописанных случаях вы можете потерять только жизнь, а в случае обучения у неквалифицированного учителя рискуете гораздо большим.

----------

Иилья (13.04.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (12.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Если это приведет хотя бы одно существо к дхарме то это благо, разве нет?


К Дхарме такие люди приходят чрезвычайно редко, к сожалению.
А в сторону от Дхармы идут массово.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Доеду доеду 
> Ваш подход мне напоминает ситуации когда принимают на работу: - вот этот человек он не учился в университете и он не может этого хорошо делать, а этот учился и он может - такая логика. Но моя практика показала что зачастую результат диаметрально противоположный. Я отталкиваюсь от личного познания, наверное потому и ездил к ДЖ.


Вообще, если человек не учился в университете он никак не может быть кандидатом наук! И на визитке писать подобное будет шарлатанством. А если он, ту работу о которой вы говорите может сделать хорошо, то почему он не может сказать - я буддийский Учитель, все выучил сам и мне все эти передачи не нужны? Тогда ситуация становится ясной для людей и каждый сам может сделать выводы. Его же поведение - образец неправильной речи и поведения, вызывающие раздоры, непонимание, противостояние и т.д.

----------

Dondhup (12.04.2009), Legba (12.04.2009), Won Soeng (13.04.2009), Иилья (13.04.2009), Этэйла (13.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Я могу изучать труды буддологов и т.п. И сравнивать, все что я слышал от ДЖ не расходится с моим представлением о буддизме, на этом форуме острый момент не в том чему и как он учит а в том имеет ли "право". Мне это безразлично, "вкус воды не зависит от формы сосуда"."
Потому что Вы не понимаете что такое передача Учения и тем более что такое линия ньингма и какую роль в Ваджраяне и Ати-йоге играет Ваджрый Учитель.

Учиться у кого попало все равно что прыгнуть в пропасть.

----------


## arrstar

> Вы стали бы учиться ездить на машине у человека, который никогда не садился за руль, или просить провести операцию на сердце дядю Васю сантехника используя в качестве наркоза бутылку водки а, в качестве хирургических инструментов - набор столовых ножей?
> 
> Но в вышеописанных случаях вы можете потерять только жизнь, а в случае обучения у неквалифицированного учителя рискуете гораздо большим.


я умел ездить на машине до того как получил права.
знаю людей к которым идут после дипломированых врачей.
и вы в данном примере сильно гиперболизировали суть.

в чем различается инструментарий у например ЕСДЛ и у ДЖ? на мой взгляд совершенно ни в чем, различается только мастерство владения. Таким образом я могу взять литературу и попрактиковавшись совершить ту же операцию что и врач, разве нет?

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

> К Дхарме такие люди приходят чрезвычайно редко, к сожалению.
> А в сторону от Дхармы идут массово.


Интересно, а на чем вы основываетесь? и какие такие люди?

----------


## Dondhup

На многолетнем опыте буддийской практики.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Аррстар, Тимур Тимурович и др.,
господа, вопрос здесь вот в чем - если ваш учитель считает себя таким особенным и просветленным - пусть бы назвался просто "Мессия Шамбо", а организацию - "миссия Шабмо". Но зачем называть все это "традиционным буддизмом" и обманывать людей? А какие у вас могут быть еще сомнения и вопросы, когда было представлено столько доказательств этого обмана? 
Ом Мани Падме Хум
вы хоть подумайте немного, вам все это пишут не просто так....

----------

Dondhup (12.04.2009)

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

> На многолетнем опыте буддийской практики.


А какое ваша личная практика имеет к тому на сколько часто люди уходят, приходят и недоходят....

----------


## Тимур Тимурович

> Аррстар, Тимур Тимурович и др.,
> господа, вопрос здесь вот в чем - если ваш учитель считает себя таким особенным и просветленным - пусть бы назвался просто "Мессия Шамбо", а организацию - "миссия Шабмо". Но зачем называть все это "традиционным буддизмом" и обманывать людей? А какие у вас могут быть еще сомнения и вопросы, когда было представлено столько доказательств этого обмана? 
> Ом Мани Падме Хум
> вы хоть полумайте немного, вам все это пишут не просто так....


Вы знаете, мы ведь тоже не просто так пишем, мы проверили на личном опыте. А вы проверили?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Млин!!! Ну шо за атака клонов?!! Сначала Али, потом Olmer, теперь эти Тимур Тимурович и arrstar.
> 
> Модераторы разберитесь пожалуйста с эманациями преподобного Мужчиля.


Это называется флешмоб.

Меня всегду удивляло - и чего так Украине (которую я очень люблю) везет на самозванцев и секты... то "богородицу" где-то раскопают, то кто-то себя "хоспАдом" объявит... то все парубки дружно кидаются в "орден" - "прибежище" у шарлатана  принимать и "магзалом" заниматься"?...  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (20.04.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вы знаете, мы ведь тоже не просто так пишем, мы проверили на личном опыте. А вы проверили?


Ну... есть люди которые и Грабового на личном опыте проверили, и Асахару, и многих других... И где они сейчас с "их проверкой на личном опыте"? В тюрьме, в психушке, или еще хуже...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вы знаете, мы ведь тоже не просто так пишем, мы проверили на личном опыте. А вы проверили?


А что вы можете проверить на личном опыте? Соответствие собственным заблуждениям? Если вы не Будда  :Smilie:  Вас не смущает факт лжи и несоответствие поведения буддийским поучениям! "Учитель" собирает урожай умов, в соответствии с состоянием собственного. Попробуйте встретиться как-нибудь с аутентичными учителями этой традиции. У которых все в порядке с "дипломами" Просто для сравнения. Для личного опыта  :Wink:

----------

Dondhup (12.04.2009), Иилья (13.04.2009)

----------


## arrstar

> Ну... есть люди которые и Грабового на личном опыте проверили, и Асахару, и многих других... И где они сейчас с "их проверкой на личном опыте"? В тюрьме, в психушке, или еще хуже...


Есть, это точно. Полагаю что справка о психическом здоровье вполне веский документ в таком случае? Ну или нужно мнение кого то кого знаете вы и кто знает меня, например, чтобы у вас заочно сформировалось мнение.
Ну или ваше предложение.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Хотя, в принципе, у меня есть объяснение этой "атаке клонов"... Это даже не "атака", а "дружественный визит"  :Smilie:  Был бы форум действительно буддийским, как он себя заявляет. А, поскольку здесь шизотерик на шизотерике, вполне естественно, что подобное активно притягивает к себе подобное...

----------

Denli (12.04.2009)

----------


## arrstar

> Хотя, в принципе, у меня есть объяснение этой "атаке клонов"... Это даже не "атака", а "дружественный визит"  Был бы форум действительно буддийским, как он себя заявляет. А, поскольку здесь шизотерик на шизотерике, вполне естественно, что подобное активно притягивает к себе подобное...


я бы вас забанил за оскорбление меня  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
пыс: я на этом форуме с 2003 года,  читаю постоянно. так что не надо про "атаку".

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> в чем различается инструментарий у например ЕСДЛ и у ДЖ? на мой взгляд совершенно ни в чем, различается только мастерство владения. Таким образом я могу взять литературу и попрактиковавшись совершить ту же операцию что и врач, разве нет?


Ибрагим, здесь как раз тонкий момент, который во многом и является причиной десятков страниц дискуссий.

Если мы говорим об учениях сутры, то там действительно работаем весьма интеллектуально: есть текст, есть инструкция, что делать и что не делать, есть метод. Берёшь и делаешь. Поэтому в том, что касается сутры это, допустим, может работать.

Но уже когда дело касается ваджраяны, то это не работает. Совсем. Живая линия передачи - это прямая необходимость в этом методе. Нельзя просто взять любой ваджраянский текст и начать его практиковать - пользы не будет. А уж если ещё и передавать этот текст ученикам - то тем более.
И об этом любой подлинный тибетский учитель скажет. Не поленись - поузнавай.

Я помню, как к Дорже Жамбо попала в руки книжка "Естественное освобождение" - комментарий Гьятрула на учение Падмасамбхавы о шести бардо. Он с интересом полистал страницы, а потом сказал: "Вот, хороший текст, все должны купить, мы по ней будем заниматься"... 
И насколько я знаю, именно такой подход используется постоянно - он что-то прочитал, сам понял, и уж как сам понял передал другим. К сожалению, это просто свидетельствует о непонимании того, что такое передача. И в этом случае нет живой цепи передачи знания и благословляющей энергии от изначального Будды к практикующему. Вместо этого же множатся заблуждения под видом духовной практики.
И в конечном итоге люди, у которых был некоторый интерес к учению, этот интерес не реализовывают и создаётся препятствие.

----------

Denli (12.04.2009), Александр С (12.04.2009), Дмитрий Певко (14.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> А какое ваша личная практика имеет к тому на сколько часто люди уходят, приходят и недоходят....


Я ж не в вакууме практикую, а в Сангхе.
И друзей из разных буддийских линий у меня много.

----------


## До

> Ну... есть люди которые и Грабового на личном опыте проверили, и Асахару, и многих других... И где они сейчас с "их проверкой на личном опыте"? В тюрьме, в психушке, или еще хуже...


... на БФ.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ибрагим, здесь как раз тонкий момент, который во многом и является причиной десятков страниц дискуссий.
> 
> Если мы говорим об учениях сутры, то там действительно работаем весьма интеллектуально: есть текст, есть инструкция, что делать и что не делать, есть метод. Берёшь и делаешь. Поэтому в том, что касается сутры это, допустим, может работать.
> 
> Но уже когда дело касается ваджраяны, то это не работает. Совсем. Живая линия передачи - это прямая необходимость в этом методе. Нельзя просто взять любой ваджраянский текст и начать его практиковать - пользы не будет. А уж если ещё и передавать этот текст ученикам - то тем более.
> И об этом любой подлинный тибетский учитель скажет. Не поленись - поузнавай.
> 
> Я помню, как к Дорже Жамбо попала в руки книжка "Естественное освобождение" - комментарий Гьятрула на учение Падмасамбхавы о шести бардо. Он с интересом полистал страницы, а потом сказал: "Вот, хороший текст, все должны купить, мы по ней будем заниматься"... 
> И насколько я знаю, именно такой подход используется постоянно - он что-то прочитал, сам понял, и уж как сам понял передал другим. К сожалению, это просто свидетельствует о непонимании того, что такое передача. И в этом случае нет живой цепи передачи знания и благословляющей энергии от изначального Будды к практикующему. Вместо этого же множатся заблуждения под видом духовной практики.
> И в конечном итоге люди, у которых был некоторый интерес к учению, этот интерес не реализовывают и создаётся препятствие.


Сутру на основании текстов то ж практиковать нельзя, необходима живая передача.

----------


## arrstar

Андрей, это все понятно, единственный нюанс на котором лично я на данном форуме акцентирую внимание относительно ДЖ это то что информация которую он "передает" не искажена (проверял) и практична и это мой личный опыт. Я тут не спорю относительно линий и прочего атрибутивного, только лишь о том что ДЖ "учит водить автомобиль", доведется мне поучится у сертифицированного "водителя" я обязательно сравню и прокомментирую.

----------


## До

> Сутру на основании текстов то ж практиковать нельзя, необходима живая передача.


А Оле Нидал говорил, что можно, кому верить?

----------


## arrstar

> А Оле Нидал говорил, что можно, кому верить?


Себе, ну и "курить мануалы", т.е. сутры, например калама сутру.

----------


## До

*arrstar*, вопрос-то к Dondhupу. Мне интересно с Dondhupом поговорить на интересную тему.

----------


## arrstar

> *arrstar*, вопрос-то к Dondhupу. Мне интересно с Dondhupом поговорить на интересную тему.


пардоньте неказистого, не сдержался  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dondhup

> Андрей, это все понятно, единственный нюанс на котором лично я на данном форуме акцентирую внимание относительно ДЖ это то что информация которую он "передает" не искажена (проверял) и практична и это мой личный опыт. Я тут не спорю относительно линий и прочего атрибутивного, только лишь о том что ДЖ "учит водить автомобиль", доведется мне поучится у сертифицированного "водителя" я обязательно сравню и прокомментирую.


В Ваджраяне нельзя даже получив ванг и комментарий давать ванг другим или дать комментарии. Необходима реализация, подтвержденная другими реализованными Учителями. Именно поэтому так мало Учителей дают тантрийские Посвящения. Из постоянно живущих в России сейчас, насколько мне известно всего один Учитель может давать ванги и комментарии уровня аннутара-йога тантры.

----------


## arrstar

> В Ваджраяне нельзя даже получив ванг и комментарий давать ванг другим или дать комментарии. Необходима реализация, подтвержденная другими реализованными Учителями. Именно поэтому так мало Учителей дают тантрийские Посвящения. Из постоянно живущих в России сейчас, насколько мне известно всего один Учитель может давать ванги и комментарии уровня аннутара-йога тантры.


Имярек плиз.

----------


## Dondhup

> А Оле Нидал говорил, что можно, кому верить?


Я не получал Учения у Оле Нидала, сужу об этом на основании Учения полученного у своих Учителей  информация о большинстве из них есть на сайте  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Я не получал Учения у Оле Нидала, сужу об этом на основании Учения полученного у своих Учителей  информация о большинстве из них есть на сайте


Я ухом слышал от Оле Нидала, а ваше сообщение - читаю.

----------


## Dondhup

Наверно смотря о каких сутрах идет речь.
Мало кто на мой взгляд сможет без комментария понять 100 000 сутру Праджняпарамиты  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Имярек плиз.


У Вас возможность отправки ЛС заблокирована.

----------


## Этэйла

> знаю людей к которым идут после дипломированых врачей


arrstar, а не знаю людей, которые идут к не дипломированым хирургам... :Wink:

----------

PampKin Head (13.04.2009), Иилья (13.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> arrstar, а не знаю людей, которые идут к не дипломированым хирургам...


- "Хороший мануал. Всем купить. Вот по нему учиться резать и будем..." Ложись, милок, сейчас мы свои хирургические навыки на тебе и будем практиковать.
- Да вы же не хирург!
- Погодь... 1) у меня сосед был хирург, я с ним иногда крепко "сиживал на кухне" и вел разговоры за жизнь; 2) он подарил мне анатомический атлас и я штудировал его вечерами; 3) а еще я на кошках практиковался; 4) ну и что, что бросил медицинский в самом начале, зато я его филиал открыл в нашей деревне!
- Но вот некоторые утверждают, что с таким багажом рано делать операции на сердце!
- Да оне просто завидуют! Видел, какую избу-филиал медицинского вузу в деревне построил? А памятник скальпелю видел, воздвигнутый мной на центральной площади? То то... Посему ложись и не сумневайся, сейчас мы у тебя больное сердце изымем, а новое вставим.

(c) Crank 2

----------

Denli (13.04.2009), Dondhup (13.04.2009), Этэйла (14.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Качества, которыми обладает буддийский проповедник (c) Дорже Жамбо-лама c точки зрения его ученика Дордже Жамба
...



> # Спокойствие - безмятежность ума, направленного вовнутрь, при помощи внимательности и бдительности по отношению к совершению добрых поступков и избеганию дурных.
> 
> 
> # *Умиротворенность - практика мудрости, освоенная при помощи анализа
> истинного смысла на основе Безмятежности.*
> 
> 
> # *Прямое постижение реальности - особая практика мудрости - постижение
> отсутствия самости явлений.
> ...


Особенно порадовало выделенное мной. )

P.S. Пора воскурять сандал, коль расцвели на земле киевской Руси такие самородки!

*Я знаю — / город / будет, / я знаю — / саду / цвесть,

Когда / такие люди / в стране / в советской есть!*

----------


## Dondhup

Да уж, читают сектанты Ламрим ченмо и вот что получается  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

А вообще, маг-цзал - вчерашний день.
Рулит Боевой Гопак.
Кстати вот интересно было бы посмотреть на дружественный матч.  :Kiss:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Из послания ЕС Далай-ламы Библиотеке Берзина:



> ...
> В мире, где непонимание и сектантство стали обычным явлением, образование играет важнейшую роль в борьбе с невежеством, которое питает раздоры.
> ...


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...alai_lama.html

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Dondhup (13.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да уж, читают сектанты Ламрим ченмо и вот что получается


Это просто я настоял, чтобы они высказались на тему, какими качествами обладает их лама в соответствии с ламримом...

Потом появился сам лама, и вопросы по поводу качеств были заданы уже ему...

Сейчас граждане подняли волну, что тему пора заколотить, дабы "не смущать умы верующих".

----------

Dondhup (13.04.2009), Legba (13.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Так надо ДЖ подогнать хороший текст по гопаку и заинтересовать гуру.


Если бы Гуру был склонен интересоваться - давно бы уже причесали свой сайт, чтобы все попустились. Там надо-то - пару часов редактуры.
На абсолютно все вопросы, задаваемые ДЖ, вполне можно по-человечески ответить. Без вот этой уголовной клоунады - "а кто спрашивает?" Непримиримость позиции мне абсолютно неясна.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это просто я настоял, чтобы они высказались на тему, какими качествами обладает их лама в соответствии с ламримом...
> 
> Потом появился сам лама, и вопросы по поводу качеств были заданы уже ему...
> 
> Сейчас граждане подняли волну, что тему пора заколотить, дабы "не смущать умы верующих".


Судя по всему сам ДЖ не понимает что означают пункты
"Умиротворенность - практика мудрости, освоенная при помощи анализа
истинного смысла на основе Безмятежности.
# Прямое постижение реальности - особая практика мудрости - постижение
отсутствия самости явлений."
Иначе не стал бы объявлять себя фактически Буддой  :Smilie:

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Граждане буддисты, и не очень ) Я тут не читал всю переписку, бо нет времени. Но согласен с первыми высказываниями Грома, Пампкина и Шераба  - чорный список нужен. И чтобы сперва ознакамливались а уж после всякую чушь писали ) Всяко полезно.

----------

Dondhup (14.04.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Интервью Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-ламы для сайта гей.ру

----------

Ho Shim (13.04.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

> Интервью Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-ламы для сайта гей.ру


аффикеть, а детей-то уже от кого рожать будем?  :EEK!:  стока букофф охото написать, но буду сдержана  :Smilie: 

Семья
	Дети
	Как стать гей-папой?
	Ребенок - гей!
	Однополые семьи
 :Mad:  конечно каждому свое, но от кого и для кого рожать-то будем  :Cry:  если бы мой дед все это почитал...

----------


## Neroli

> аффикеть, а детей-то уже от кого рожать будем?  стока букофф охото написать, но буду сдержана


Да ланда тебе. Можно подумать Дорже Жамбо "разрешил" и все сразу стали геями.  :Smilie: 
А рожать, в крайнем случае, можно от китайцев. У них кол-во мужчин брачного возраста на 18 млн. превышает количество женщин.  Это будет наш стратегический запас, на черный день.  :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012)

----------


## Этэйла

> Да ланда тебе. Можно подумать Дорже Жамбо "разрешил" и все сразу стали геями.


Ну то что все геями не станут это точно  :Smilie: 




> Это будет наш стратегический запас, на черный день.


Про запас  :Wink:  это сильно сказано, а еще есть "черный" запас на черный день  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

..

----------

PampKin Head (14.04.2009), Этэйла (14.04.2009)

----------


## Denli

Чёт по ходу тему пора или чистить или в раздел "флудильня" сносить. Есть у нас, кстати, такой раздел?

----------


## Dondhup

> ..


Скромно  :Smilie: 
Фотка у ДЖ - чистая чернуха  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Скромно


Меня там спрашивали, что я имел ввиду. Вот, извольте:




> Некоторые говорят: «Мантра была предложена для смирения учеников, имеющих желания, а Парамитаяна – для обучения учеников, свободных от желания. Поэтму овладение путем без отказа от от желаний или путем с отказом являются причинами разделения Махаяны на две колесницы».
> Я объясню это. *Неверно считать, что Махаяна разделена на две колесницы, потому что ученики соответственно осваивают путь без отказа от желаний или путь с отказом от желаний.* Поскольку, раз обе колесницы имеют оба пути, эта особенность не может разделять колесницы. Существует много Бодхисаттв – домохозяев, следующих путем Парамитаяны, но не отвергнувших нечистые деяния. Также есть и многие искусные в методе, поступки которых только вне великого альтруизма и нечисты, как например, брамин Кукарма. Так и среди практикующих Мантраяну, есть многие, кто отверг привязанность к предметам мира желаний. С другой стороны, будет неправильным,  если кто-то не сможет быть свободным от желаний этого мира до достижения состояния Будды, или, если достигнув, он все еще не откажется от них.


Чже Цзонкапа, "Агрим"

----------


## Айвар

> Меня там спрашивали, что я имел ввиду. Вот, извольте:
> 
> 
> Чже Цзонкапа, "Агрим"


Отказаться от желаний это навряд ли, а вот отказаться от словоблудий на тему желаний это вполне ... так что не знаю кто дал маху, вы или че?

----------


## Dondhup

Судя по всему ученики гДЖчитают наш форум.
Было бы просто замечательно если бы они прислушались хотя бы немного и 
1) Поехали на ретрит к признанному Учителю линии ньиннгма или другой. сйеча Учителя постоянно бывают в России, в мае -июне, насколько я знаю, будет два ретрира в Москве и Питере, только что закончился ретрит с Патрулом Ринпоче.
2) Получили у аутентичного Учителя Прибежище , обеты и т.п.

3) К сожалению, рассчитывать на то, что ДЖ покаялся, объявит свой "монастырь" Дхарма центром и попросит руководить им квалифицированного Учителя линии ньингма скорее всего не приходиться. Одно название Духовное управление буддистов Украины восходящее ко временам когда буддистов Бурятии контролировало КГБ уже о многом говорит.

----------


## Этэйла

Вконтакт у кого вход прописан можете посмотреть  :Smilie:   меня улыбнуло : ) ) )





> О группеНазвание:	===================== Маг-Цзал =====================
> Тип:	Клуб
> Категория:	Спорт и отдых - Боевые искусства
> Описание:	Воинское искусство Тибета
> 
> Контактная информацияВеб-сайт	ningma. org.ua
> Город:	Уфа, Россия


не могу чет ссылку оставить, немного глюкает

----------


## Fritz

> Судя по всему ученики гДЖчитают наш форум.


Не только читают, но и цитируют и обсуждают. Тебя там отходили по полной, меня тоже, мальчиком назвали, но я там смело появился под тем же ником  и вроде со мной даже вежливы. 
Свободы слова там больше, а беспредела модераторов и админов меньше чем здесь.

----------


## Dondhup

Спасибо не назвали "девочкой"  :Smilie: 

Году в 1991 это еще прокатило бы, тогда Учителей было мало, кто и как становиться буддийским монахом и как создаются монастыри мало кто знал, но сейчас то время другое.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Legba

http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.ph...2&topic=64&p=1

----------

Александр С (30.04.2009), Этэйла (30.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.ph...2&topic=64&p=1


Характерен загон персонажей по поводу БФ (хотя впоследствии ссылки оказались на бурятский форум + упоминался дхарма.орг.ру)

Как говориться: то, что чешеться, всегда себя проявит даже в совершенно левых ситуациях.

----------


## Naldjorpa

Кстати написал в штат этого Тулку Лобсанга, что про макцзал могут сказать и про учителя... на своём очень ломаном английском ). Ждёмс =)

----------

Legba (30.04.2009)

----------


## Legba

Продолжаем рекламу замечательного портала "Нингма в Украине". :Smilie: 
Можно ознакомиться с позицией, занятой в отношении Кармапы (напоминаю, что ЕСДЛ заявлялся в качестве Учителя Олега Мужчиля), а заодно поразмышлять над замечательной фразой:



> Тулку - это человек, который РЕАЛИЗОВАЛ в себе те или иные аспекты Самбхогакаи (т.е. - просветленные состояния сознания).


http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.ph...v=l#1241436711

----------


## Fritz

Жёсткий пост. У меня после этого поста ощущение как будто я в свежий кал наступил голой ногой . Мужчиль и вовсе не фильтрует свой фонтан. Хотя чётко прослежвается авторитарная линия по промывке мозгов своим преданным и подачи мысли о том, что Мужчиль не только просто учитель но и истинный  учитель, редкая находка для украиннских любителей чистой истины.
Легба, а где Мужчиль пишет что ЕСДЛ его учитель? Факт того, что Мужчиль обгаживает своего же учителя свидетельствует о глубокой степени зазомбированности его преданных.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Весь мулдашевский оффтопик перемещён в закрытую тему: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....%E5%E2&page=11
Если кто-то хочет продолжить, пишите: могу открыть тему после совещания с Ершом.

----------


## Рюдзи

Не стоит :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Боже, какие настойчивые снусмумрики пошли!  :Smilie:  Всё восстановил и перенёс, успокойтесь.

----------

Tiop (05.05.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

Ответ из офиса Тулку Ламы Лобсанга пришёл =). Переводите уж сами, а то мой перевод оч приблизительный =), типа ничё не знаем =). 




> We are sorry, but we don't know.
> In the past, there used to be one big monastery, where some martial art tradtition was tought, but it was not so popular.
> Inner martial art, like monk dance, where you don't fight outer, but you fight your own negative emotions, there are many different forms of this existing.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Kathrin Jany on behalf of Tulku Lama Lobsang

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (12.05.2009)

----------


## Legba

Новости сайта "Нингма в Украине". Опубликован ценнейший документ.
Всем рекомендую, получил массу удовольствия.
Лучшее - в разделе "ОСНОВНЫЕ ПРАВИЛА ПОВЕДЕНИЯ".

----------

Fritz (21.05.2009), Naldjorpa (21.05.2009), Александр С (21.05.2009), Аньезка (21.05.2009), Вова Л. (21.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (21.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Новости сайта "Нингма в Украине". Опубликован ценнейший документ.
> Всем рекомендую, получил массу удовольствия.
> Лучшее - в разделе "ОСНОВНЫЕ ПРАВИЛА ПОВЕДЕНИЯ".


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Интересно, что там за наказания за нарушения правил - просто наряд вне очереди, или гауптвахата имеется  :Smilie: .

----------


## Иилья

"В Храме Шейчен-линг запрещается:


-......громко разговаривать и смеяться;

- читать какую-либо литературу без разрешения Настоятеля;

- покидать территорию монастыря без разрешения Настоятеля или старших братьев."

Особенно последнее настораживает. Это, по-моему, не особенно с законами Украины сочетается. Можно человека не впускать, а вот, не выпускать нельзя!

----------


## Naldjorpa

в) иметь или приобрести ученическую одежду установленного в монастыре образца (черные свододные штаны для созерцания и белую ритуальную рубашку или, если таковой нет, то - белую футболку без надписей и эмблем).  :EEK!: 
3. Не допускаются к проживанию в Храме лица имеющие инвалидность или страдающие заболеваниями, препятствующими полноценной работе и практике. - а в тибетских или наших монастырях инвалидам тож в храмах жить нельзя?  :Cry:  Вот таки бодичитта...

----------


## Pema Sonam

Прибывший в храм обязан иметь при себе:
1.гигиенический набор:мыло, 2 полотенца ( для лица и  для ног)..
 А для тела?
 Там нельзя мыться?

----------


## Топпер

> Прибывший в храм обязан иметь при себе:
> 1.гигиенический набор:мыло, 2 полотенца ( для лица и  для ног)..
>  А для тела?
>  Там нельзя мыться?


Это проверенный годами армейский вариант. Для лица - оно же для тела. И для ног отдельно.

----------

Pema Sonam (21.05.2009), Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Иилья

офтоп.
Два полотенца: 1.Для рук и для лица
                           2.Для ног и для гостей
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Fritz

А у меня всегда одно полотенце, т.к. ноги странным образом соединены с лицом...
Но я не об этом.))) Я заметил, что там есть ещё и "Учителя", к которым прикреплены более младшие, а руководит ими "Настоятель", гражданин Мужчиль тобишь. Это что-то новое.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Я заметил, что там есть ещё и "Учителя", к которым прикреплены более младшие, а руководит ими "Настоятель", гражданин Мужчиль тобишь. Это что-то новое.


Ну для сект вообще характерно - старшие, младшие,одни к другим прикреплены и т.п. строгая иерархичность, чтоб легче было всех под контролем держать.

----------


## Вова Л.

Посмотрел их фотограллерею. Как этот товарищ с Гарченом Ринпоче умудрился засветиться?

----------


## Иилья

Стоит надеяться, что человек, который знает, кто такой Гарчен Ринпоче, пойдет к Гарчену Ринпоче, а не к какому-то левому чуваку, а кто не знает, так тому все равно. А вообще, движуха набирает обороты.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Олег Владимирович был на учениях Гарчена Ринпоче так же, как и остальные участники, но откровенно старался подойти поближе к Ринпоче, чтобы создать имидж, будто он признаваем тибетскими учителями.

Гарчен Ринпоче в общем-то не обращал особого внимания на Олега Владимировича, хотя и разрешил этому представительному мужчине в одежде, чем-то похожей на ламскую, подержать чашу с конфетами на посвящении - другие помощники были заняты чем-то другим в тот момент. На фотографии, конечно, этого не видно, тем более ракурс выбран очень удачно  :Smilie: 

У меня есть фотография, где Гарчен Ринпоче обнимает здоровенную куклу грудастой украинской жиночки в одном ресторане, от этого кукла не стала признанным учителем Дхармы  :Smilie: ))

----------

Ho Shim (22.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня есть фотография, где Гарчен Ринпоче обнимает здоровенную куклу грудастой украинской жиночки в одном ресторане, от этого кукла не стала признанным учителем Дхармы ))


Учительницей?  :EEK!:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> В случае, если приехавший желает остаться в Храме, он обязан предоставить Настоятелю:
> (...)
> б) врачебную справку об отсутствии психических и инфекционных (кожно-венерических и туберкулёза) заболеваний (*для участия в ритритах - не требуется*).


Жесть.

----------

Tiop (21.05.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вообще говоря, правила не столь уж плохи. Есть, конечно места заслуживающие критики. Но, с другой стороны жёсткие правила облегчают функционирование монастыря.
Кто был в армии, думаю, согласятся с тем, что армейский устав внутренней службы тоже со стороны кажется жёстким. Однако он написан кровью и потом поколений солдат.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Напомнило вот это:
"Брось ты этих кришнаитов, Анаами Дасс! - не выдержал как-то Баба. - Это ложное учение". 
"То есть оно не способно привести к просветлению?" 
"Ну, это ты загнул! Если я называю учение ложным, это не значит, что оно не способно привести к просветлению, - высказался Баба, - потому что к просветлению может привести все, что угодно".
"С какой же стати мне тогда бросать кришнаитов?!" 
"Потому что это ложное учение, тупица!" 
"То есть, - вкрадчиво спросил Анаами Дасс, - вы хотите сказать, что кришнаиты – м***ки?" 
"Заметь, Анаами Дасс, - поднял палец Баба, - не я это сказал!"
_Сурат_
*Анаами Баба*

----------

Andrei Besedin (22.05.2009), Naldjorpa (23.05.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Украйна, кстати, богата такими добрымолодцами.
Вот этот, пожалуй, даже покруче будет.

----------


## Legba

> Украйна, кстати, богата такими добрымолодцами.
> Вот этот, пожалуй, даже покруче будет.


Да, это крутой перец. Тоже, кстати, монастырь у него есть, а храм - строит. 

Вот я чего всегда не понимал? Ну хочется быть Гуру - придумай ты чего-нибудь свое. Зачем пытаться интегрироваться в уже существующую систему. Хаббард не стал делать вид, что он, к примеру, шиваит - и какой успех! Или вот Секо Асахара - тоже молодец. Он и Шива, и Будда, и Христос. И ни христиане, ни буддисты, ни индуисты к тебе претензий иметь не будут.

Когда я лично создам тоталитарную секту - у меня все будет как следует!
Никакой там линии приемственности - *только* Откровение от Высших Сил. А наиболее верным последователям я разрешу пользоваться *тремя* полотенцами!

----------

andykh (25.05.2009), Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Ho Shim (24.05.2009), Naldjorpa (26.05.2009), Neroli (24.05.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (26.05.2009), Ray (26.05.2009), Александр С (24.05.2009), Дондог (19.04.2011), Нагфа (05.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (26.05.2009), Этэйла (26.07.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Украйна, кстати, богата такими добрымолодцами.


Это видимо от того, что религиозную организацию там можно зарегистрировать всего за две недели.  :Big Grin:

----------

Ho Shim (24.05.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Вот этот, пожалуй, даже покруче будет.
> 
> Да, это крутой перец. Тоже, кстати, монастырь у него есть, а храм - строит.


Они очень похожи внешне. Найти бы подпольную фабрику где их штампуют. В Чечне наверное.




> А наиболее верным последователям я разрешу пользоваться тремя полотенцами!


Лучше влажными салфетками Хаггис.

----------


## Legba

Свежие вести. Читается захватывающе, не пропускайте.




> Вчера показывали дост. Кхенпо Киев. Начали с Киево-Печерской лавры. Кхенпо-ла очень заинтересован в том, чтобы давать Дхарму в соответствии с национальными особенностями нашей страны. Увидев рясы правосл. монахов - одобрил наши черные повседневные рясы, подчеркнув, что очень важно вписать буддизм в местную культуру.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011), Этэйла (26.07.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Legba просто ржу от "изложения", кто интересно  им там все переводил, наверное сам Дорже Жамбо-лама

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вчера показывали дост. Кхенпо Киев. Начали с Киево-Печерской лавры. Кхенпо-ла очень заинтересован в том, чтобы давать Дхарму в соответствии с национальными особенностями нашей страны. Увидев рясы правосл. монахов - одобрил наши черные повседневные рясы, подчеркнув, что очень важно вписать буддизм в местную культуру.


А что за кхенпо к ним приезжает?

----------


## Naldjorpa

> Legba просто ржу от "изложения", кто интересно  им там все переводил, наверное сам Дорже Жамбо-лама


Ага, хотя судя по контексту Дордже Лама сам ща тибетский учит... видать на текстах тренируется сразу - сурово ))

----------


## Этэйла

> Дорогой Dondhup, не воспринимайте на свой счёт. Я кстати иногда сам ношу специальные четки открыто, но правда ими матру не начитываю, а так ради прикола... и как украшение.
> 
> Хорошая идея, вот только не открыли бы они свой чёрный список про нас


открыли, открыли  :Smilie:  и не только про вас и других......ужосс

----------


## Этэйла

> Я присоеденяюсь, то ж как официальное лицо.
> Мы просто обязаны защищать людей от обмана со стороны лже-учителей.
> Если в Питере дацан не вернули монахам, было б то же самое и у нас.


Здесь психолог, дожен приезжать бесплатно

Зачем тогда не защищали, не шли гредью на амбразуру? Скинулись бы все телефонами и думаю в Питере много буддистов, которые на это пошли, а вот трыдеть о том что было не нужно про дацан, ни Вам Андрей, не Вам Асанга-Василий..... сами были участниками, когда все это происходило?
вот и устроили пустословие/а мне там одна бабка сказала/, Василий а Вам побольше посвящений.........там и там  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13608

----------


## Вова Л.

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13608


Ну то есть получается вполне аутентичный лама. Что ж они не интерисуются, кто их приглашает?

----------


## Ali

А что, у вас Дхарма зависит от того, кто пригласил того или иного Учителя??? Беседин, вы ведь живете в Киеве? Вот и задайте на лекции Кхенпо мучающие вас вопросы.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Али, вам что-то почудилось. У меня мучающих вопросов и не было. Я ответил Вове на вопрос о ламе.  Я рад, что у практикующих в Украине появилась возможность встречи с кенпо. Вот и всё.

----------


## Legba

Продолжаем беседу. Нашел любопытное на официальном сайте.




> Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама (в миру: Мужчиль Олег Владимирович), родился 29 ноября 1965 г. в г. Донецке, Украина.
> В *1987 г. принял Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях*  в качестве мирского последователя от Учителя Дарма Доди, ламы Иволгинского дацана "Гандан Даши Чойнхорлинг" (Бурятия) и стал его учеником. В этом же году получил посвящение в практики Школы Ньингма-па от другого ламы - Наставника Чойчена Дорже.
> 20 мая 1989 г. принял от Наставника буддийское монашество Школы Ньингма-па.
> В 1991 г. регистрирует первую в Украине соборную буддийскую общину - "Махасангха", являясь ее председателем.
> В 1992 г. создает и регистрирует 3 областных буддийские общины Школы Ньингма-па: Донецкой, Луганской и Харьковских областей.
> В 1993 г. создает первый и пока единственный в Украине официально действующий буддийский монастырь - Шейчен-линг, являясь его настоятелем.
> *С 1993 г. избран Предстоятелем (Чойдже-ламой) Духовного управления буддистов Украины*, в которое на сегодняшний день входит более десяти официально зарегистрированных буддийских общин г. Киева, Донецкой, Запорожской, Луганской и Харьковской областей.


Ну что же, стремительная карьера - от принятия Прибежища до Предстоятеля  за шесть лет. В принципе, почему бы и нет? Конечно, традиционным для Нингма трехлетним ритритом тут и не пахнет. Уже через 4 года после встречи (!) со своим Наставником - Олег Владимирович начинает регистрировать общины и учить. Однако:




> На вопросы украинских буддистов отвечает преподобный кхенпо Цеванг Гьяцо
> Вопрос: В чем вы видите отличие в восприятии Дхармы между восточными и западными людьми?
> 
> Кхенпо: 
> [...] Сначала человек ищет Учителя, потом этот Учитель не менее трех лет проверяет и изучает качества этого человека, чтобы понять, способен ли этот человек быть именно его учеником. При этом Учитель часто ничему не учит этого человека – тот просто работает у него дома, помогает по хозяйству, убирает храм и т.п. Затем еще три года ученик проверяет достоинства Учителя: насколько Учитель сам следует тому, чему учит и насколько он компетентен в вопросах Дхармы. И только после этого может быть установлена связь Учитель-ученик и начато обучение методам Ваджраяны.
> После того, как человек становится учеником данного Учителя и получает соответствующие посвящения и наставления – он шаг за шагом долгие годы практикует. Так, например, на базовую практику всех четырех тибетских Школ буддизма – Ло-чжонг (Бренность, Тягостность самсары и пр.) у нас в монастыре Миндролинг уходит не менее трех лет ежедневных медитаций по четыре часа в день.[...]


То есть, с точки зрения многоуважаемого Кхенпо, на момент становления Чойдже Ламой - Олег Владимирович только-только должен был, по хорошему, *начинать* практиковать Лоджонги.

Но интересно не только это.
Зайдем на официальный сайт монастыря Миндролинг:
http://www.mindrolling.org
Допустим, некто решил получить фундаментальное образование в Шедре монастыря Миндролинг. Вероятно, необходимо три года подметать полы? Ничуть не бывало. Требования к кандидатам - здесь. Коротко говоря, необходимо быть гецулом и сдать письменный экзамен. Причем принимаются монахи и других монастырей, необходимо лишь письмо Настоятеля. Однако, вероятно, подметание пола наступит после поступления в Шедру? Учить ничему не будут, только по хозяйству... Но нет. Программа обучения здесь.
Коротко - три года Виная, два года Абхидхарма, два года Сутра - а далее (о ужас!) два года Мантраяна. Окончив данный курс, соискатель получает звание Rabjampa on Sutra and Mantra. (Возникает страшное подозрение, что данные два года посвящены *не* исключительно Лоджонгам). После чего, по прошествии трех лет более углубленного изучения выбранного предмета, можно получить звание Кхенпо. 

Поскольку Ali разблокировали - может быть он объяснит, каким образом возникли такие расхождения между программой обучения в Миндролинге, словами Кхенпо и судьбой Олега Владимировича?

----------

Поляков (02.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> 20 мая 1989 г. принял от Наставника буддийское монашество Школы Ньингма-па.


От одного монаха получил обеты?

----------


## Legba

> От одного монаха получил обеты?


Это вроде уже обсуждали. Да, так не бывает, даже у дремучих нингмапинцев.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ali как всегда живее всех живых

----------


## Вова Л.

> С 1993 г. избран Предстоятелем (Чойдже-ламой) Духовного управления буддистов Украины, в которое на сегодняшний день входит более десяти официально зарегистрированных буддийских общин г. Киева, Донецкой, Запорожской, Луганской и Харьковской областей


А где-то есть список этих общин? Или имеются ввиду просто центры?

----------


## Ali

Я "живее всех живых" - это вы о чем???
По поводу указанных общин : речь шла об официально зарегистрированных. Если хотите проверить - свяжитесь с Держкомрелигией Украины. 
А по поводу "легитимности" Дхармы и монашества Дорже Жамбо-ламы (аналогично - Оле Нидала), то они почему-то возникают только у виртуальных буддистов, а не у тибетских Учителей  :Smilie:  Успокойтесь, уважаемые, Дхарму дает сейчас ТИБЕТСКИЙ КХЕНПО, который прямо высказал одобрение уровню подготовке ДЖ и его учеников.

----------


## Вова Л.

> По поводу указанных общин : речь шла об официально зарегистрированных. Если хотите проверить - свяжитесь с Держкомрелигией Украины.


С Держкомрелигией связываться не хочу. Ваших объяснений мне хватит. Это центры, т.е. имеют общий источник возникновения, или же общины, т.е. основаные разными учителями, практикующие разные направления?

----------


## Ali

Мы оперируем разными понятиями: я юридическими соотв. закона Украины. Вы можете называть это "центрами", но это из области "новояза".

----------


## Вова Л.

> Мы оперируем разными понятиями: я юридическими соотв. закона Украины. Вы можете называть это "центрами", но это из области "новояза".


То есть это центры. Все понятно. А то "Духовное управление буддистов Украины, в которое входит более десяти буддийских общин" звучит чуть ли ни как буддийский союз Украины, на подобе буддийских союзов в той же Европе, объединяющих практически все буддийские общины страны. Нехорошо, конечно, когда одна группа самопровозглашается "духовным управлением буддистов" всей страны  :Frown: . Уже одно это о многом говорит...

----------

куру хунг (02.09.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> А по поводу "легитимности" Дхармы и монашества Дорже Жамбо-ламы (аналогично - Оле Нидала), то они почему-то возникают только у виртуальных буддистов, а не у тибетских Учителей  Успокойтесь, уважаемые, Дхарму дает сейчас ТИБЕТСКИЙ КХЕНПО, который прямо высказал одобрение уровню подготовке ДЖ и его учеников.


 Али поделитесь секретом?

 Как Вы отличаете *виртуальных буддистов
* от *невиртуальных*?

 Каков критерий?

----------

Legba (02.09.2009), Naldjorpa (04.09.2009), Дондог (19.04.2011), Этэйла (03.09.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Успокойтесь, уважаемые, Дхарму дает сейчас ТИБЕТСКИЙ КХЕНПО, который прямо высказал одобрение уровню подготовке ДЖ и его учеников.


Это весьма отрадный факт.
Что касается одобрения, мы о нем знаем *только* со слов все того же ДЖ и его учеников.  :Smilie: Да и что-то я сомневаюсь, что приглашенный кем-либо Наставник начнет с того, что скажет "ну вы тут все и ....." :Smilie:  Про хронологические неувязочки, я так понимаю, ответа не будет.
 Кстати, Вы обещали узнать у Кхенпо, изучают ли в Шедре Миндролинга Сутты палийского канона. Что ответил? 
И кто-то на Вашем форуме обещал прояснить, как же так выходит, что при передаче цикла Ринчен Тердзод в Миндролинге могут присутствовать все желающие? Я так понял, с точки зрения ДЖ это чистая "профанация". Да и уточните, заодно, призывает ли ЕСДЛ 14 (указанный на сайте Миндролинга как основатель тамошней Шедры) к "отказу от Дхармы", как это постулирует ДЖ. :Cool:  Оле Нидал, по крайней мере, тантрические ванги не дает, и на том спасибо. А ДЖ, по утверждению Ваших "братьев" и это успел осуществить. Обогнал, так сказать.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011), куру хунг (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ali

Ок. Спасибо, что напомнили. Насчет сутр спрошу, когда Кхенпо вернется в Донецк. Насчет вангов выясняли. Ответ: ванг без три не дает возможности практиковать данную тантру. То есть ванги даются действительно всем, но затем - к Гуру за наставлениями, а вот здесь-то уже никаких "заочных учеников" не бывает.
Впрочем, понимаю, что для кое-кого легитимность как Дорже Жамбо, так и Оле Нидала давно стала навязчивой идеей - но это уж вопрос из сферы медицины. Если для кого-то так все архиважно, то пообщайтесь с Кхенпо лично. 
В принципе, эта тема мне уже наскучила, поэтому пусть отвечают на форуме "Нингмы в Украине", а то я тут уже толи в аватары Дорже Жамбо записан, то ли - в спичрайтеры.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вангдраг

А какие ванги можно получить у Дордже Жамбо?

----------


## Аминадав

> Кстати, Вы обещали узнать у Кхенпо, изучают ли в Шедре Миндролинга Сутты палийского канона.


Насколько я понимаю, это невозможно, так как тексты ранних канонов не переведены на тибетский, - за исключением Винаи Муласарвастивады, нескольких палийских сутт и еще нескольких текстов.

----------

Legba (03.09.2009)

----------


## Ali

А можно подробнее список этих сутт? - я уточню у Кхенпо.

----------


## Аминадав

Список этих сутт есть тут:
http://dhamma.ru/paali/geiger/geiger_app2.html

Но это всего 13 сутт, против нескольких тысяч в палийском каноне.

Вопросы лучше сформулировать так:
1) По каким источникам изучается хинаяна?
2) Изучаются ли сутры хинаяны? Какие именно, если да?
3) Изучается ли современная Тхеравада каким-либо образом?

----------

Legba (03.09.2009), Zom (03.09.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Кстати, лично меня интересует, насколько жива вот эта традиция в тибетском буддизме:
http://books.google.com/books?id=WAs...frontcover&lr=

Эти pan-chen so-nam drak-ba's соответстувют рупа и арупа джханам Тхеравады.

По идее, их можно практиковать после достижения последней (девятой) ступени шине.

Вот и интересно, практикует ли сейчас это кто-то в Тибете, и если да, то насколько это похоже на аналогичную практику в Тхераваде. Например, отключается ли полностью восприятие по 5 органам чувств при достижении 4-ой джханы; заполняется ли тело блаженством в 1 и 2 джхане?

----------


## Legba

> Ок. Спасибо, что напомнили. Насчет сутр спрошу, когда Кхенпо вернется в Донецк. Насчет вангов выясняли. Ответ: ванг без три не дает возможности практиковать данную тантру. То есть *ванги даются действительно всем*, но затем - к Гуру за наставлениями, а вот здесь-то уже никаких "заочных учеников" не бывает.






> Главное - все нормально: перелет прошел отлично, кенпо в восторге от количества переведенных текстов, полностью одобрил нашу систему коротких поступенчатых ритритов и пр. *Долго не верил, что у нас направо-налево раздаются практики Тантры*, когда поверил - сказал, что теперь понял, зачем его послал к нам Ринпоче.


Путаете показания, ребята  :Smilie: 
Естественно, без комментариев просто не будешь знать, что и как практиковать. Но я не слышал, чтобы кто-либо на Украине (да, собственно, и в России) давал развернутые комментарии на тантрические садханы. За этим обычно ездят в Индию - Непал. Возникает вопрос - что же тогда "раздают направо-налево", и в чем, собственно, проблема?  :Smilie: 
Кстати, насколько я помню, ДЖ "скептически" относился к полученному им у Гарчена Ринпоче вангу. Возникает вопрос - в чем же разница между вангом, данным Гарченом Ринпоче (предметом скепсиса) и вангами, даваемыми всем в Миндролинге (не предмет скепсиса или....?).




> Впрочем, понимаю, что для кое-кого легитимность как Дорже Жамбо, так и Оле Нидала давно стала навязчивой идеей - но это уж вопрос из сферы медицины.


Если "кое-кто" - относится ко мне, то я просто развлекаюсь. С легитимностью все давно очевидно, а вот повод поприкалываться  - замечательный.




> Если для кого-то так все архиважно, то пообщайтесь с Кхенпо лично.


Прикольно делать подобные предложения зная, что никто не попрется за этим в Донецк, не правда ли?  :Wink: 




> В принципе, эта тема мне уже наскучила, поэтому пусть отвечают на форуме "Нингмы в Украине", а то я тут уже толи в аватары Дорже Жамбо записан, то ли - в спичрайтеры.


А что делать? Вы - последний радетель за чистоту украинской Дхармы, защищающий ее от массовых профанаций и орд озверевших виртуальных буддистов. Крепитесь. Арью Маудгальяяну тиртхики вообще убили, а Вам только поскучать приходится.

----------

Naldjorpa (04.09.2009), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Вова Л. (03.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.09.2009), Дондог (19.04.2011), Иилья (03.09.2009), куру хунг (03.09.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (03.09.2009)

----------


## Ali

Поскольку данный форум подвергается весьма своеобразной модерации, то на указанные вопросы будут даны ответы на форуме "Ньингма в Украине" - задавайте их там, вам ответят по мере возможности.

----------


## Legba

> Поскольку данный форум подвергается весьма своеобразной модерации, то на указанные вопросы будут даны ответы на форуме "Ньингма в Украине" - задавайте их там, вам ответят по мере возможности.


К сожалению,  высказывания "администраторов" и "ветеранов" форума "Ньингма в Украине" вроде:




> Кстати, с мыслями о том, что буддизм - это не сказки типа "там чудес, там леший бродит" (т.е. всякие "тела света", засушеные ламы, дакини во сне и пр.) - я полностью согласен. Тащить все это в современный мир из 11-го века - явное отсутствие вкуса и чувства времени.





> Подождете, милейший. дайте нам насладиться вашей со-товарищами глупостью. Да и посторонним людям лишний раз интересно будет "виртуальных практегов" почитать.





> Это искусный метод продемонстрировать ущербность ущербным, ведь "Глупец, знающий своб глупость, тем самым уже мудр, а глупец, мнящий себя мудрым - воистину глупец" (с).


(Чудеса авторской орфографии и пунктуации сохранены).

Не позволяют воспринимать их ни как буддистов, ни как людей знакомых с элементарными нормами вежливости (каковые поддерживаются на данном форуме при помощи "своеобразной модерации"). Если Вы хотите сказать что-либо в поддержку Олега Владимировича и его "повседневной черной рясы", но опасаетесь жестокости местных модераторов - можно сюда. А не хотите - так и ладно, я лично с удовольствием продолжу просмотр шоу "как казаки ваджраяну изучали". :Big Grin:

----------

Naldjorpa (04.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (03.09.2009), Иилья (03.09.2009), куру хунг (03.09.2009)

----------


## Ali

Не проблема, у нас в Украине - демократия. Я вот тоже на БФ с интересом читаю, кого ныне в РФ Белой Тарой считают и кого на Львиный трон возводят - потому и захожу сюда время от времени.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Не проблема, у нас в Украине - демократия.


Да, оно и видно.

И, характерная, вполне буддийская позиция администратора Вашего форума:



> По мордасам что-ли надавать господам через суд за "оскорбление религиозных чувств"?


А чему, с другой стороны, удивляться, если:



> Буддист имеет полное каноническое право применять силу не только тогда, когда нападают на него лично, но и при нападении всяких аврамитствующих психов на буддийские святыни.


А я то, наивный, считал, что:




> 13 
> 
> Если, хоть не сделал я и капли дурного, 
> Некто ж в ответ отрубить мою голову хочет,
> Сострадания силой взять его все злодеянья 
> На себя – это практика Бодхисаттвы. 
> 
> 14 
> 
> ...


Впрочем, очевидно, моим скудным вудуистским умишком не понять всей глубины возможностей интерпретации Канона.

----------

Naldjorpa (04.09.2009), Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ali

Насчет "скудного умишка" - вам, конечно, виднее. А вот насчет Канона - пробелы в знаниях видны невооруженным взглядом. Похоже, потому и боитесь уже на "Ньингме в Украине" диспутировать.

----------


## Legba

Просветите меня насчет Канона, что же Вы там такое нашли?
"Сутту, дарованную военоначальнику Симхе"? 
В Махаянский Канон она не входит, сорри.
А насколько она канонична с точки зрения Тхеравады - давайте у Топпера спросим, он умный, в отличие от меня.
Не будем даже углубляться в тот факт, что в Каноне вообще вряд-ли упомянуты "авраамитствующие психи" :Cool: 
Я знаю Вашу обычную конструкцию слива  - "посмотрите в Интернете, там про это много". Давайте на сей раз так не будем делать. Я привел Вам цитату из махаянского источника (комментарии на который, кстати, получал ДЖ и его лучшие ученики от Гарчена Ринпоче). Никакой двусмысленности я в приведенной цитате не вижу, сорри. Приведите цитату из махаянского источника, подтверждающую Ваши слова - пожалуйста. А то даже неудобно как-то получается...

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ali

Кстати, указанные "сектоборцы" - филиал российских сотоварицейиз Московского Патриархата. На Украине только они со всеми борются. В результате чего стремительно теряют и паству и влияние.

----------


## Legba

> Кстати, указанные "сектоборцы" - филиал российских сотоварицейиз Московского Патриархата. На Украине только они со всеми борются. В результате чего стремительно теряют и паству и влияние.


Да и Ишвара с ними, Вы мне лучше про Канон расскажите. 
Это как-то ближе к тематике форума.

----------

Дондог (19.04.2011)

----------


## Ali

Для того чтобы толковать вам Канон у меня нет достаточной квалификации. Для этого в РФ есть традиционные ламы, распознающие тулку Белой Тары. Вот их и попросите прокомментировать IV главу Махапаринирвана-сутры (Махаяна) и пред- и последние правила (46-47)соблюдения боддхичиты.

----------


## Legba

> Для того чтобы толковать вам Канон у меня нет достаточной квалификации. Для этого в РФ есть традиционные ламы, распознающие тулку Белой Тары. Вот их и попросите прокомментировать IV главу Махапаринирвана-сутры (Махаяна) и пред- и последние правила (46-47)соблюдения боддхичиты.


Вот, уже гораздо лучше - можете, когда хотите.
Во-первых, Вы, очевидно, имели ввиду 45-46 правила - их всего 46.  :Smilie: 
И про 46 я бы не говорил, там речь все таки о сиддхах.
Что касается 45 - так ведь кто спорит. Только вот его действие ограничено действием правила 17:



> 17. Не практиковать четыре благородных правила дисциплины.
> Из этих четырех дхарм образовано терпение. Согласно им, индивид не должен:
> · отвечать гневом на гнев,
> · отвечать рукоприкладством на рукоприкладство,
> · отвечать критикой на критику,
> · отвечать возражением на возражение.


А во всем остальном - конечно, проявляйте решительность. Мнится мне, это мало похоже на "полное каноническое право применять силу не только тогда, когда нападают на него лично". 
А вот что касается Махапаринирвана Сутры - теряюсь в догадках, что Вы имели ввиду. Так, нашел русский перевод. Теперь можно что-то обсуждать. Итак. По всей видимости Вы имели ввиду нижеследующий отрывок. Однако я нигде не увидел там легитимизации применения насилия - разве что в плане изгнания из монашеской общины:




> Тут Бодхисаттва Кашьяпа сказал Будде: «Почитаемый в Мирах! Ты говоришь, что бодхисаттва-махасаттва смотрит на всех существ так же, как отец — на своего единственного сына. Эта мысль слишком глубока, и пока я не могу постичь ее. Почитаемый в Мирах! Ты говоришь, что бодхисаттва относится ко всем существам одинаково, как будто бы каждое из них было его единственным сыном. Но так не получается. Почему? Среди учеников Будды есть те, кто нарушает нравственные запреты, совершает смертные грехи, разрушает Истинную Дхарму. Как может быть, чтобы бодхисаттва и к ним относился как к своему единственному сыну?» *Будда сказал Кашьяпе: «Это так, это так! Я смотрю на всех существ, как будто они — мой Рахула».*
> 
> Бодхисаттва Кашьяпа сказал Будде: «Почитаемый в Мирах! Однажды, в день посадха на собрании, куда допускались лишь те, кто строго и чисто следует нравственным заповедям, был мальчик, который недостаточно серьезно относился к своим трем деяниям. Он спрятался в темном месте и подслушивал, что говорилось на собрании. Гухьяпада, с помощью божественных сил Будды, поверг этого мальчика в прах своим мечом-ваджрой. _Почитаемый в Мирах! Гухьяпада так дурно поступил: он отнял у мальчика жизнь. Как после этого ты можешь говорить, что смотришь на всех живых существ как на твоего собственного Рахулу?» 
> _
> *Будда сказал Кашьяпе: «Не говори так! Тот мальчик был всего лишь превращенным, а не настоящим. Это было нужно только для того, чтобы пресечь нарушение запретов и разрушение Дхармы Будды, и чтобы заставить живых существ измениться. Даже ваджра и сам Гухьяпада были превращенными.* О Кашьяпа! В мире есть те, кто поносит Истинную Дхарму, иччхантики, те, кто наносит другим вред, у кого ограниченные взгляды, те, кто намеренно преступает заповеди. *Я жалею всех, мои мысли — это любящие мысли, как у отца к сыну, как к Рахуле.* Добрый сын! Например, если придворные нарушают закон государства, царь не оставляет их безнаказанными, поступая согласно закону, предусмотренному за совершенные грехи. Татхагата так не делает. К нарушившим заповеди он применяет такие меры как изгнание, выговор, разоблачение, порицание, а также изгоняет за то, что не признаются в совершенных проступках, не раскаиваются и не отрекаются от ложных взглядов. Добрый сын! Причина, по которой Татхагата подвергает этому поносящих Дхарму и заповеди, такова: он желает показать им, что поступки влекут за собой кармическое воздаяние. Добрый сын! Знай — не нужно бояться того, чем Татхагата одаривает дурных существ. Он шлет один, два, или пять лучей, чтобы те, кто встретят его свет, были отведены от всех злых деяний. Сейчас Татхагата обладает бесчисленными «уловками» и силами. Добрый сын! Если ты желаешь увидеть Дхарму, которая невидима, я разъясню тебе все то, что ты можешь видеть. 
> 
> «*Когда я войду в нирвану, бхикшу, совершенный в деяниях и следующий Истинной Дхарме, может встать на дороге того, кто действует против Дхармы. Если этот бхикшу изгоняет, упрекает, порицает, или разоблачает такого злого человека, то он получит такое благословение и счастье, что никто не сможет измерить их или рассказать о них.* Добрый сын! Представь, что есть царь-тиран, совершающий много злого, и он заболевает очень тяжелой болезнью. Царь соседнего государства, услышав об этом, собирает армию, чтобы подчинить себе царство тирана. Тиран, бессильный противостоять нападению, раскаивается и старается делать добро. Блага, обретенные от этого царем соседнего государства, будут неисчислимы. То же и с бхикшу, соблюдающим заповеди. Если он прогоняет и ругает тех, кто разрушает Дхарму, и заставляет их делать добро, то блага, обретенные им, будут бесчисленны. Добрый сын! Например, на полях и вокруг дома, где живет богатый человек, произрастает множество ядовитых деревьев. Увидев это, он срубает их все. Или же седые волосы появляются на голове юноши. Он стыдится и стрижет их. То же самое и с бхикшу, хранящим заповеди. Если он видит какого-либо человека, разрушающего заповеди и Истинную Дхарму, он должен упрекнуть, отругать, прогнать такого человека. Если добрый бхикшу видит человека, разрушающего Дхарму, и не упрекает, не порицает, не прогоняет его, то знай, что такой бхикшу — враг Дхармы Будды. Если же он изгоняет, упрекает и отчитывает такого человека, то он — мой ученик, истинный ученик».


Обратите внимание, речь идет исключительно о том, что бхикшу "изгоняет, упрекает, порицает, или разоблачает такого злого человека" - а вовсе не о применении силы. И делается это не с целью защиты и уж тем более - не с целью защиты себя. А исключитедьно ради осознания индивидом неправильности его действий. Так что мне сложно усмотреть здесь идею "добро должно быть с кулаками" - тем более, что речь о *физическом* воздействии вообще не идет - исключительно о *вербальном*.

У докладчика есть что-нибудь еще (кроме наезда на "традиционных лам", конечно)?

----------


## Вангдраг

В пророчествах говорится,что таких как ДЖ будет становится все больше и больше.Будут они плодиться и размножаться и даже гомосексуализм их не остановит :Frown:

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

Цитата:
_________________________________________________________________
На вопросы украинских буддистов отвечает преподобный кхенпо Цеванг Гьяцо
Вопрос: В чем вы видите отличие в восприятии Дхармы между восточными и западными людьми?
__________________________________________________________________

Кхенпо:
[Цитата]
________________________________________________________________
 Сначала человек ищет Учителя, потом этот Учитель не менее трех лет проверяет и изучает качества этого человека, чтобы понять, способен ли этот человек быть именно его учеником. При этом Учитель часто ничему не учит этого человека – тот просто работает у него дома, помогает по хозяйству, убирает храм и т.п. Затем еще три года ученик проверяет достоинства Учителя: насколько Учитель сам следует тому, чему учит и насколько он компетентен в вопросах Дхармы. И только после этого может быть установлена связь Учитель-ученик и начато обучение методам Ваджраяны.
После того, как человек становится учеником данного Учителя и получает соответствующие посвящения и наставления – он шаг за шагом долгие годы практикует. Так, например, на базовую практику всех четырех тибетских Школ буддизма – Ло-чжонг (Бренность, Тягостность самсары и пр.) у нас в монастыре Миндролинг уходит не менее трех лет ежедневных медитаций по четыре часа в день.
_________________________________________________________________




Я была не лекции многоуважаемого Кхенпо в Киеве.  Насколько я поняла вышеуказанное описание касалось практикующих мирян, а Миндролинг  упоминался в качестве примера.



Цитата
_________________________________________________________________
То есть, с точки зрения многоуважаемого Кхенпо, на момент становления Чойдже Ламой - Олег Владимирович только-только должен был, по хорошему, начинать практиковать Лоджонги.
_________________________________________________________________



Многоуважаемый Кхенпо публично, неоднократно и однозначно признавал ДЖ компетентным Учителем Дхармы, а так же одобрял его деятельность в Украине. И это не было похоже на банальный комплимент пригласившей его стороне. 


Цитата
_________________________________________________________________
"Это весьма отрадный факт.
Что касается одобрения, мы о нем знаем только со слов все того же ДЖ и его учеников."
_________________________________________________________________


Я не являюсь ученицей ДЖ и до лекции с многоуважаемым Кхенпо  не была  знакома с ДЖ. Помимо меня на этой лекции было около 50 человек (тоже, явно не ученики ДЖ).

----------


## Ali

Эк вас от Дорже Жамбо кукожит... Уже и пророчества о нем нашли. 
Постараюсь продлить вашу агонию (я не боддхисатва, а мрачный сектанс - мне можно)  :Smilie:  
Итак, речь шла о цитате из Махапаринирвана-сутры, приведеной ДЖ здесь: http://www.ningma.org.ua/index.php?o...rmon&Itemid=65 
Не очень то там трактовка Legbы прослежывается. Да и в "Кунзан лами шалунг" примерчик соответствующий приводится из Канона (какой - поищите сами, пообразовывайтесь). А я еще и позадаю Кхенпо вопросы на эту тему на предстоящем ретрите в Шейчен-линге, ответы попрошу опубликовать на сайте ДУБУ (это в качестве "контрольного в голову")  :Wink: 
Если есть что сказать по существу - я отвечу на известном вам форуме, а в этой теме меня уже не увидете: надоело повторяться.

----------


## куру хунг

> Многоуважаемый Кхенпо публично, неоднократно и однозначно признавал ДЖ компетентным Учителем Дхармы, а так же одобрял его деятельность в Украине. И это не было похоже на банальный комплимент пригласившей его стороне.



 В связи с вышесказанным появились следующие вопросы:

1. Многоуважаемый Кхенпо когда либо и куда-либо , окромя стран Индия-Непал-Бутан(Тибет?) выезжал? иметься ввиду конечно западные страны.
2. Многоуважаемый Кхенпо общаеться ли помимо тибетского на каких-либо иных языках(ну аглицкий или ещё какие европейские понятное дело?
3. Имеется ли возможность у Многоуважаемого Кхенпо общаться с кем-либо помимо  Мужчиля и его "преданных"?

(вспомились просто хрестоматийные уже казусы недавней истории, когда товарисчь Асахара, умудрился с Калу Римпоче и ЕСДЛ нафоткаться и каких то верительных грамот у них добиться)

http://ningma.org.ua/index.php?optio...=30:&Itemid=60

 В связи с вышеувиденным исчо вопросы;

 1.Многоуважаемый Кхенпо в настоящее время монах?

 2. Если да, то имеет ли право даже ниигмапинский монах, носить гражданские одежды?

----------

Гьялцен (04.09.2009)

----------


## Bob

> виртуальных буддистов


На мой взгляд достаточно абсурдная фраза.

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

Цитата

__________________________________________________________________
В связи с вышесказанным появились следующие вопросы:

1. Многоуважаемый Кхенпо когда либо и куда-либо , окромя стран Индия-Непал-Бутан(Тибет?) выезжал? иметься ввиду конечно западные страны.

2. Многоуважаемый Кхенпо общаеться ли помимо тибетского на каких-либо иных языках(ну аглицкий или ещё какие европейские понятное дело?

3. Имеется ли возможность у Многоуважаемого Кхенпо общаться с кем-либо помимо Мужчиля и его "преданных"?

(вспомились просто хрестоматийные уже казусы недавней истории, когда товарисчь Асахара, умудрился с Калу Римпоче и ЕСДЛ нафоткаться и каких то верительных грамот у них добиться)

http://ningma.org.ua/index.php?optio...=30:&Itemid=60

В связи с вышеувиденным исчо вопросы;

1.Многоуважаемый Кхенпо в настоящее время монах? 

2. Если да, то имеет ли право даже ниигмапинский монах, носить гражданские одежды? 

________________________________________________________________



1. Многоуважаемый Кхенпо, говорил, что это его его первый визит на Запад. Насколько я слышала от него,  обучение, которое он дает является традиционным и считает, положительным,  то, что оно проходит в Украине напрямую из Миндролинга (минуя Запад).

2. Многоуважаемый Кхенпо, общается на английском языке.

3. Во время лекции в Киеве многоуважаемый Кхенпо, пригласил все желающих приезжать к нему на личную аудиенцию (он периодически некоторое время находится в Киеве). Лично я ездила, так как у меня были вопросы по Дхарме. А так же в Киеве появилась группа буддистов из разных школ (не учеников ДЖ) желающих изучать тибетский язык. С этой просьбой обратились к многоуважаемому Кхенпо - он дал свое согласие и сейчас в Киеве эта группа (я тоже в ней) под его руководством уже уже приступила к изучению тибетского языка. Мы и любые другие желающие имеем возможность обращаться к многоуважаемому Кхенпо с различными вопросами и его ответы глубокие и содержательные - он очень подробно отвечает на наши вопросы.

4. Многоуважаемый Кхенпо - монах, занимающий достаточно высокое место в иерархии монастыря Миндролинг. Его визит в Украину не является его личной инициативой и частной поездкой. 

5. На лекции и на уроках тибетского языка многоуважаемый Кхенпо одет в монашескую одежду. Насколько я вижу, то многоуважаемый Кхенпо многие свои действия, находясь здесь, согласовует с настоятелем монастыря Миндролинг.

 Если у Вас есть желание, вопросы и сомнения - полагаю, Вы можете лично приехать  на аудиенцию и все уточнить у многоуважаемого Кхенпо (какое-то время он будет находится в Украине).

----------

куру хунг (04.09.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Итак, речь шла о цитате из Махапаринирвана-сутры, приведеной ДЖ здесь: http://www.ningma.org.ua/index.php?o...rmon&Itemid=65 
> Не очень то там трактовка Legbы прослежывается. Да и в "Кунзан лами шалунг" примерчик соответствующий приводится из Канона (какой - поищите сами, пообразовывайтесь). А я еще и позадаю Кхенпо вопросы на эту тему на предстоящем ретрите в Шейчен-линге, ответы попрошу опубликовать на сайте ДУБУ (это в качестве "контрольного в голову") 
> Если есть что сказать по существу - я отвечу на известном вам форуме, а в этой теме меня уже не увидете: надоело повторяться.


Ну что же, пожелаем Али всяческой удачи.
От меня лично - низкий поклон. Признаюсь, Вам удалось меня провести - от, думаю, Али выдает - прям как по писанному. И главу ведь помнит... Ан нет, оказывается цитаты уже заранее подобраны Олегом Владимировичем (а им ли? об этом дальше). А поскольку Олег Владимирович не потрудился назвать главы после 4ой, а просто писал "далее", у Али создалось впечатление, будто ВСЕ это из 4ой главы - чем он обрушил мой, и без того слабый, мозг.
ОК, перед тем, как разобраться с замечательной статьей Олега Владимировича, остановимся на минутку на "Словах Моего Всеблагого Учителя". Очевидно, Али имел ввиду "историю о бодхисаттве - мореходе". Что же пишет об этом случае Патрул Ринпоче? 




> Поэтому, если *сыны будд, бодхисаттвы, хранят бескорыстную чистоту помыслов, бывают случаи,* когда им позволительно совершать то, что причисляют к трем неблагим действиям тела и четырем неблагим действиям речи. Вспомните, например, истории о мореходе по имени Сострадательный, который убил Черного Дротика, или о юноше-брахмане по имени Любящий Звезды, который нарушил обет целомудрия ради юной брахманки. Вот эти истории.
> Некогда, в одной из прежних жизней, Будда был мореходом по имени Сострадательный. Однажды он перевозил на своем судне пятьсот купцов. Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех купцов. Мореход подумал: «*Все эти пятьсот купцов — бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения  . Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь*». Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника.
> [.....]
> Таким образом, *в подобных обстоятельствах* допустимы и лишение жизни, и нарушение целомудрия. *Однако те же самые действия недопустимы, если совершаются под влиянием вожделения, ненависти и неведения и для удовлетворения собственных нужд.*


Следует заметить, что речь идет о:
1. Деятельности бодхисаттв, а не обычных людей
2. Весьма специфических обстоятельствах
3. Действиях *НЕ* для собственных нужд.

Теперь, уважаемые читатели, обратимся к статье Олега Владимировича.
Статья, во всех отношениях, изумительная. Очень рекомендую к прочтению. Для начала, ОВ цитирует Махапаринирвана Сутту о "четырех великих отношениях". Казалось бы - странно. Махаянисты заменили "четыре великих отношения" - четырьмя печатями. А уж терма, в том числе, кстати, и Лонгчен Нинтиг, под "4 великих отношения" - никак не подходят. Полагаю, что у тхераваддинов вообще должны волосы дыбом вставать от идеи, что некто вытащит что-то из расщелины скалы - и это вдруг окажется легитимным текстом Дхармы Будды.  :Smilie:  Поправьте, если не прав. Далее идет цитата и "Сутты, дарованной военоначальнику Симхе". В махаянский Канон данная сутта не входит, и я слышал вообще некие сомнения в ее подлинности. Ну тут меня уж лучше поправят товарищи тхераваддины.
А дальше - все весьма интересно. ОВ начинает весьма бодрое изложение с опорой на Махапаринирвана Сутру (теперь уже махаянскую!). И перевод какой-то немного необычный.... Ан вот оно!

Сочинения Нитирэна-дайсенина
РАССУЖДЕНИЯ ОБ УСТАНОВЛЕНИИ 
СПРАВЕДЛИВОСТИ И СПОКОЙСТВИЯ В СТРАНЕ (1260 г.)

И прям подчистую все берем оттуда, только убираем номера глав, а то уж больно научно выглядит.  :Smilie: 

Но зачем же смягчать ситуацию? Нитирэн базирует свое учение на китайском переводе Махапаринирвана - Сутры, а также принимает концепцию "ичхантиков", отсутствующую в тибетском буддизме. Сказали "А" - говорите "Б":




> Также говорится: «Есть три [вида] убийств, а именно — “низшее”, “среднее” и “высшее”. “Низшее” — [это убийство] муравья и вообще всех животных за исключением только [тех, в чьем облике] появляются бодхисаттвы. Из-за “низшего убийства” попадают в ад, “[мир] животных” и “[мир] голодных духов” [clii] и получают [там] “низшие мучения”. Почему? Все эти животные имеют слабые добрые “корни”, поэтому убивший [животных] сполна получает воздаяние за преступление. “Средним убийством” называют [убийство] людей — от обыкновенного человека до анагамина. Из-за этого деяния попадают в ад, “[мир] животных”, “[мир] голодных духов” и сполна получают “средние мучения”. “Высшее убийство” — [убийство] отца, матери, а также архата, пратьекабудды, бодхисаттвы, [находящего] на последней [ступени] созерцания [cliii]. [Совершившие “высшее убийство”] попадают в ад Авичи.* Добрые сыны! Если кто-нибудь сможет убить иччхантика, то [его деяние] не попадает в три вида убийств.* Добрые сыны! Те брахманы все были иччхантиками!»


Таким образом можно сказать, что Будда легитимизирует не просто применение силы, но и убийство. Возникает вопрос - кто же такие оные иччхантики? А вот кто:



> Чунда еще раз спросил: «Каково значение [слова] “иччхантик”?»
> Будда сказал: «Чунда! Если есть бхикшу, бхикшуни, упасаки, упасики, которые исторгают грубые и плохие слова, клевещут на Истинную Дхарму [cxlv], совершают тяжкие деяния [cxlvi], [не способны] когда-либо исправиться и в сердце [у них] нет раскаяния, то таких людей называют повернувшими на путь иччхантиков. Если [они] совершают четыре тяжких [преступления] [cxlvii], пять преступлений, и сами наверняка знают, что совершили такие тяжкие деяния, но в [их] сердцах как и с самого начала не было страха и раскаяния, [так и впоследствие такие чувства] никак не проявились, то [эти люди] и не подумают вечно защищать Истинную Дхарму и [стараться] упрочить [ее], а будут разрушать [её], опошлять, принижать. Таких людей [я] также называю направившимися на путь иччхантиков. Если делать подношения [всем живым существам], за исключением только шайки иччхантиков, то все [вас] будут восхвалять и [вами] восхищаться» [cxlviii].


Вот, всех этих ребят необходимо убивать - по мнению Нитирэна и, очевидно, примкнувшего к нему Олега Владимировича. Ну что же, это тоже вполне возможный взгляд на положение вещей. Всем счастья. :Kiss:

----------

Иосиф В (16.09.2009)

----------


## Legba

Еще кое-что об иччхантиках ( и почему их можно "мочить").




> Лиц, входящих в пятую группу, называют также иччхантиками. Куйцзи выделил три категории иччхантиков: *«иччхантики без природы», они прежде всего и включаются в пятую группу живых существ;* «иччхантики, обрезавшие добрые корни», т.е. те, кто совершил преступления, относящиеся к «плохим» буддийским деяниям; «иччхантики с великим состраданием» – это бодхисаттвы, давшие обет «отложить» свое конечное просветление до тех пор, пока не спасут все живые существа, а т.к. последних неисчислимое множество, то бодхисаттвы бесконечно олгое время вынуждены пребывать в телах «обыкновенных людей». 
> * Способность выявить потенцию Будды, т.е. достижение просветления,* признавалась за лицами, входящими в третью и четвертую категории, и *полностью отрицалась у «ичхантиков без природы».* Шраваки и пратьекабудды должны были вечно перерождаться в одних и тех же состояниях. Два других типа иччхантиков имеют в своих алая-виджнянах «чистые семена», однако для достижения положительного результата этим лицам требуется чрезвычайно много времени: или из-за совершения недолжных деяний («иччхантики, обрезавшие добрые корни»), или же из-за крайнего альтруизма («иччхантики с великим состраданием»).    
> *Отрицание всеобщности спасения стало причиной критики Фасян со стороны идеологов других школ за ее «немахаянистский» характер.* Например, в Японии по этому поводу разгорелась яростная полемика между монахами Сайтё, основателем японской Тэндай, и Токуицу, представлявшим взгляды Фасян (яп. Хоссо-сю).


Ну, это так, к слову....

----------


## Fritz

Я так понял Мужчиль у нас умеет читать чужие умы и алая-виджняны и решать кто иччхантик, а кто нет? Что ж, поздравляю с явлением нового фюрера.

зы Учение об иччхантиках вредоносное и небуддийское, свидетельствует о полном непонимании Дхармы, в т. ч. 3го поворота.

----------


## Legba

> зы Учение об иччхантиках вредоносное и небуддийское, свидетельствует о полном непонимании Дхармы, в т. ч. 3го поворота.


Мне оно тоже не сильно симпатично. Однако мы не можем отрицать существование социальных групп, называюших себя "буддистами Махаяны" и исповедующих это воззрение. Правда, насколько мне известно, тибетский буддизм опирается в понимании природы Будды на труды Майтреи  - Асанги, где постулируется наличие природы Будды у *всех* живых существ. Но это дело другое.

----------


## Fritz

"Природа Будды" - это существование сознания, познание. Разумеется, у всех ЖС есть сознание, одна из скандх. А вот учение об иччхантиках отрицает анитья, 4БИ, и вообще иллюстрирует пребывание адептом не в теме. Если бы существование иччхантиков было бы возможно, то мы давно уже все были бы иччхантиками, или богами, или животными, изменения лока в потоке ЖС были бы невозможны. Отсюда и вредоносность - некоторые с Украины уже собираются "канонически оправданные" убийства совершать.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Легба.Вы считаете,что нельзя защищать святыни?

----------


## Legba

> Легба.Вы считаете,что нельзя защищать святыни?


Мое мнение недорогого стоит. А мнение Будды Шакьямуни вроде внятно процитировано в посте 323. Вы вообще задумывались о том, что "оскорбляющий святыню" обладает Природой Будды и потенциально может стать Буддой - а вот у статуи, например, нет на это ни малейшего шанса? :Smilie:

----------

Иилья (06.09.2009)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы вообще задумывались о том, что "оскорбляющий святыню" обладает Природой Будды и потенциально может стать Буддой - а вот у статуи, например, нет на это ни малейшего шанса?


Святыня воплощение в материальном мире отношения людей к Дхарме. Так что оскорбляющий оскорбляет не святыню, а эти самые отношения. Так что совсем не понятно, какие у него шансы стать Буддой с такой сформированой кармической заморочкой.

----------


## Шенпен

> Так что совсем не понятно, какие у него шансы стать Буддой с такой сформированой кармической заморочкой.


Какие - это одному Будде известно . Но то,что они есть - это однозначно!

Чтобы не быть голословным,приведу, скажем ,  эту цитату.
http://www.buddhism.ru/buddhru/bru4/bardo.php



> *Лопен Цечу Ринпоче Родбю, 1992 год.*
>  Эта истинная и абсолютная природа ума проявляется в это время у каждого живого существа, показывая, что* все существа обладают Будда-природой - потенциалом для Просветления*. Мы не узнаём эту природу из-за нашего собственного неведения, которое основывается на карме и мешающих эмоциях. Они не позволяют нам в этот момент действительно ощутить потенциал нашего ума. Если бы живым существам не был изначально присущ этот потенциал, то они никогда не смогли бы достичь Просветления

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Какие - это одному Будде известно . Но то,что они есть - это однозначно!


Так какие-то они и у демонюги самого самого демонического есть. Толку то?

----------


## Шенпен

> Толку то?


Ну, этот демонюга тоже заслуживает нашего сочувствия.
Я согласен,сказать это легко,а на самом деле тяжело делать пожелания разрушителям святынь.
Но у нас есть примеры,например,16-й Кармапа,который делал пожелания Мао.

----------


## Fritz

Демонюга стал демонюгой, а не был им всегда, реализовал свои шансы таковым быть, временно, и у него есть шансы стать буддой, т.к. у него есть (может быть) Свабхавикакая, чистое сознание, без клеш, ум пустотного (в простонародьи - ясного) света, как результат обретения истин пути и далее прекращения. Иччхантавадины конечно же всё это отрицают своим ученьицем.
Святыни же следует рассматривать как субъективную функцию, т.е. они только в голове существуют, защищать их бессмысленно, т.к. на них невозможно напасть.

----------


## Legba

Заметим, драгоценные единочаятели, что Али  - таки открыл параллельное обсуждение на форуме украин-па. Администратор форума не замедлил проявить себя во всей красе:



> А то на БФе два клоуна (причем один - наркоман, а второй - сатанист) договорились уже до того, что палийские сутты для Ваджраяны не авторитет.


 Слышите, Фриц, это про нас с Вами.  :Smilie: 
Коль скоро господа начали изучать "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг", осмелюсь привести небольшую цитату, демонстрирующую последствия подобного искрометного метода ведения дискуссии:



> Давным-давно один брахман по имени Капила   обругал монахов Будды Кашьяпы, обозвав их лошадиными головами, бычьими головами и другими обидными словами. Поэтому впоследствии он родился восемнадцатиголовым морским чудищем. Он не мог освободиться от этого состояния в течение целой кальпы, а затем переродился в аду. Согласно другой истории, одна монахиня обозвала другую сукой. Вследствие этого она пятьсот раз рождалась сукой. Таких примеров очень много.


Честно говоря, никому не пожелал бы рождаться 500 раз клоуном-сатанистом-наркоманом. Предлагаю помолиться, чтобы подобная участь не постигла автора данного поста.

----------

Naldjorpa (07.09.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (07.09.2009), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016)

----------


## Fritz

Слышу слышу. Поздно молиться, это уже произошло, остаётся только ждать когда кальпа пройдёт, хотя по их учению про иччхантиков эта кальпа бесконечна.
Мне другое больше интересно - где говорится что палийские сутты не авторитет, кто такое сказал? Может я и не полный ещё клоун-наркоман конечно, с удовольствием читаю эти сутты, если они не на английском, а если на английском то удовольствие сильно перебивается копошением в словарях.

Я тоже не могу найти.

----------


## куру хунг

> Заметим, драгоценные единочаятели, что Али - таки открыл параллельное обсуждение на форуме украин-па. Администратор форума не замедлил проявить себя во всей красе:


Хде??
 Я чёт ничего не найду

----------


## Legba

> Хде??
>  Я чёт ничего не найду


От тута.



> Мне другое больше интересно - где говорится что палийские сутты не авторитет, кто такое сказал?


Про авторитет - ничего не знаю. Но в Махаянский Канон входит лишь малая часть Сутт Палийского Канона. Это факт.

----------


## Fritz

Это в чистоте столько входит, штук 13 всего, а смысл входит полностью, за исключением некоторых спорных моментов.
Чтоже касается наших украинских клоунов, то я тут подумал о политической жизни Украины - в политическом отношении Украина государство отсталое, нынешнее положение там  соответствует примерно российским началу 90-х. Так что наличие всяких Аумсинрикё с характерными каноническими убийствами украинцам придётся пережить. Шовинистские высказывания антироссийского дискурса на страницах их форума уже можно найти.




> Давным-давно один брахман по имени Капила обругал монахов Будды Кашьяпы


http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.php?forum=17&topic=4

----------

куру хунг (07.09.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Но в Махаянский Канон входит лишь малая часть Сутт Палийского Канона. Это факт.


В китайскую трипитаку входит вся суттапитака (агамы). Их вроде даже больше, чем у современных тхеравадинов. Про авторитет не знаю, но слышал что некоторые учителя не советуют увлекаться чтением сутр палийского канона.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Мое мнение недорогого стоит. А мнение Будды Шакьямуни вроде внятно процитировано в посте 323. Вы вообще задумывались о том, что "оскорбляющий святыню" обладает Природой Будды и потенциально может стать Буддой - а вот у статуи, например, нет на это ни малейшего шанса?


Я разве о убийстве говорил.Я лишь про кару сказал.

----------


## Legba

> Я разве о убийстве говорил.Я лишь про кару сказал.


Я не очень понимаю, что означает слово "кара".
Коль скоро цитировалась Махапаринирвана Сутра - вот из главы 17, "Вопросы великого собрания":




> Затем Почитаемый В Мирах произнес для Манджушри гатху:
> 
> «Все боятся меча и палки; нет никого,
> Кто не хотел бы жить.
> *Поставь себя на место другого.
> Не убивай, не бей никого палкой*».


Из главы 4 "Долгая жизнь":



> Татхагата так не делает. К нарушившим заповеди он *применяет такие меры как изгнание, выговор, разоблачение, порицание, а также изгоняет за то, что не признаются в совершенных проступках, не раскаиваются и не отрекаются от ложных взглядов.* Добрый сын! Причина, по которой Татхагата подвергает этому поносящих Дхарму и заповеди, такова: он желает показать им, что поступки влекут за собой кармическое воздаяние.


А Вы что, собственно, разумеете под "карой"? Насколько тяжелые, на Ваш взгляд, уместны телесные повреждения? :Confused:

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Я думаю надо просто заставить работать на храм.Вы кстати подумайте,если вы оставите в живых террориста,вы обречёте на смерть их жертв.Они ведь тоже желают жить.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Знаете Даниил, для принятия подобных радикальных решений недостаточно быть просто омрачённым клешами живым существом. Где гарантии что обозначенный террорист не повторит путь Ашоки Махараджи?

----------

Legba (08.09.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Знаете Даниил, для принятия подобных радикальных решений недостаточно быть просто омрачённым клешами живым существом. Где гарантии что обозначенный террорист не повторит путь Ашоки Махараджи?


Думается мне что размышлять о причине и следствии в таком контексте не наш с вами удел, если вы осознаете необходимость убийства человека и не осуществляете этого по причине того, что вам кажется что он де способен стать практически апостолом или боддхисатвой, то ваш разум не готов делить мир на черное и белоеи скорее всего противится принятию активных решений.
с т.з. закона кармы если вы его убьете то это его карма, если вам что то помешает то это опять карма. не стоит рассуждать, стоит чувствовать и действовать.
Пример гиперболы размышлений о причине и следствии:
Если я не буду вырывать сорняки у себя на газоне с мыслью о том что их плоды помогут не погибнуть от голода таракану, которого съест воробей, которого съест кот который сьест крысу, которая  перегрызет провод в БАКе и тем самым спровоцировав сбой приводящий к планетарному коллапсу.
Гораздо вернее просто вырвать сорняк.
Собственно Будда так и советовал добрым сынам  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Думается мне что размышлять о причине и следствии в таком контексте не наш с вами удел, если вы осознаете необходимость убийства человека и не осуществляете этого по причине того, что вам кажется что он де способен стать практически апостолом или боддхисатвой, то ваш разум не готов делить мир на черное и белоеи скорее всего противится принятию активных решений.
> с т.з. закона кармы если вы его убьете то это его карма, если вам что то помешает то это опять карма. не стоит рассуждать, стоит чувствовать и действовать.
> Пример гиперболы размышлений о причине и следствии:
> Если я не буду вырывать сорняки у себя на газоне с мыслью о том что их плоды помогут не погибнуть от голода таракану, которого съест воробей, которого съест кот который сьест крысу, которая  перегрызет провод в БАКе и тем самым спровоцировав сбой приводящий к планетарному коллапсу.
> Гораздо вернее просто вырвать сорняк.
> Собственно Будда так и советовал добрым сынам


И, в контексте этого "совета Будды", что нам нужно делать с "сорным человеком"? Убивать?

----------

Legba (16.09.2009), Александр С (16.09.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Гораздо вернее просто вырвать сорняк.
> Собственно Будда так и советовал добрым сынам


Подобные заявления неплохо было-бы сопроводить ссылкой.
Что касается сорняков - насколько мне известно, монахам (кроме, разве что, чаньцев) даже запрещены сельхозработы, кабы не случилось чего...
Что же касается мирян - есть вполне однозначные обеты мирянина, запрещающие убивать. И есть (у Махаянцев) обеты бодхисаттвы, *нарушением* которых будет:
· отвечать гневом на гнев,
· отвечать рукоприкладством на рукоприкладство,
· отвечать критикой на критику,
· отвечать возражением на возражение.
Не вижу места для разночтений, честно говоря.

----------


## Иосиф В

> И, в контексте этого "совета Будды", что нам нужно делать с "сорным человеком"? Убивать?


Если пересадить не получается и нет никаких возможностей для совместного сосуществования то да, а по вашему как?
Например если будут уничтожать вас и ваши ценности (сорняки полезут в ваш огород) то неужели нужно сидеть в позе лотоса созерцая четыре безмерных?
Ладно, если кроме вас никого нет в этом огороде и возможно ваше поведение при убийстве посеет благие зерна в сознании агрессоров.
А если есть? Гораздо проще чтобы все знали что в этом огороде сорняки полют и обрабатывают пестицидами  :Smilie: 



> Подобные заявления неплохо было-бы сопроводить ссылкой.
> Что касается сорняков - насколько мне известно, монахам (кроме, разве что, чаньцев) даже запрещены сельхозработы, кабы не случилось чего...
> Что же касается мирян - есть вполне однозначные обеты мирянина, запрещающие убивать. И есть (у Махаянцев) обеты бодхисаттвы, *нарушением* которых будет:
> · отвечать гневом на гнев,
> · отвечать рукоприкладством на рукоприкладство,
> · отвечать критикой на критику,
> · отвечать возражением на возражение.
> Не вижу места для разночтений, честно говоря.


в теме приводились ссылки.
Про принявших обеты Боддхисатв и монахов речи и не веду, только с т.з. мирянина принявшего 4 благородные истины. 
кстати а уверены ли вы что запрет мирянина распространяется на действия направленные на защиту: жизни, чести и имущества?
Пыс: у Вас традиция интересная  :Smilie:  Это африканская система Вуду  или я неправильно понял?

----------


## Топпер

> Если пересадить не получается и нет никаких возможностей для совместного сосуществования то да, а по вашему как?


По-моему, здесь вообще не очень важно. Здесь важно, как по-Буддиному.
И именно поэтому ваши советы, которые вроде как вложеные в уста самого Будды (а только так я могу интерпретировать пассаж "Собственно Будда так и советовал добрым сынам") вызывают большие вопросы.



> Например если будут уничтожать вас и ваши ценности (сорняки полезут в ваш огород) то неужели нужно сидеть в позе лотоса созерцая четыре безмерных?
> Ладно, если кроме вас никого нет в этом огороде и возможно ваше поведение при убийстве посеет благие зерна в сознании агрессоров.
> А если есть? Гораздо проще чтобы все знали что в этом огороде сорняки полют и обрабатывают пестицидами


Пожалуйста, подкрепите цитатами самого Будды, где бы он советовал вырывать избавлятся от врагов насильственными методами.

Если не можете подкрепить, и всё означенное является вашим личным ИМХО, пожалуйста, впредь не пытайтесь писать от имени Будды. И не вводите людей в заблуждение.

----------


## Иосиф В

> По-моему, здесь вообще не очень важно. Здесь важно, как по-Буддиному.
> И именно поэтому ваши советы, которые вроде как вложеные в уста самого Будды (а только так я могу интерпретировать пассаж "Собственно Будда так и советовал добрым сынам") вызывают большие вопросы.
> 
> Пожалуйста, подкрепите цитатами самого Будды, где бы он советовал вырывать избавлятся от врагов насильственными методами.
> 
> Если не можете подкрепить, и всё означенное является вашим личным ИМХО, пожалуйста, впредь не пытайтесь писать от имени Будды. И не вводите людей в заблуждение.


в этой теме ранее уже приводились слова из канона но в них начали активно сомневаться. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=329
Комментарий Патрула Ринпоче



> Во время этого путешествия появился отъявленный разбойник Черный Дротик, который собрался убить всех купцов. Мореход подумал: «Все эти пятьсот купцов — бодхисаттвы, достигшие уровня невозвращения . Тот, кто их убьет, попадет в ад на несчетное множество кальп. Он заслуживает сострадания. Совершив убийство, я спасу его от ада. Даже если я сам попаду в ад, ничего не поделаешь». Преисполнившись такой решимости, он убил разбойника.
> [.....]
> Таким образом, в подобных обстоятельствах допустимы и лишение жизни, и нарушение целомудрия. Однако те же самые действия недопустимы, если совершаются под влиянием вожделения, ненависти и неведения и для удовлетворения собственных нужд.


Еще раз повторюсь в этой явно неоднозначной теме есть доводы в пользу возможности убийства человека.
Возможно Вас не устраивает формулировка? Тогда лучше я буду говорит так - нет абсолютного запрета на убийство, есть ситуации когда с т.з. учения убийство является более благим деянием.

----------


## Топпер

> Возможно Вас не устраивает формулировка? Тогда лучше я буду говорит так - нет абсолютного запрета на убийство, есть ситуации когда с т.з. учения убийство является более благим деянием.


Вот если написать не "с т.з. учения", а "с т.з. адепта учения" тогда, да - соглашусь.

Ибо не обладая способностями видеть пути каммы сложно говорить о большей или меньшей благости убийства. Любой обычный человек, при крайней нужде, может переступить грань (защищая себя, семью, других людей, страну и т.п.), но это произойдёт именно из-за омрачений и невозможности взглянуть на ситуацию с т.з. каммических последствий.

----------

Legba (16.09.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Вот если написать не "с т.з. учения", а "с т.з. адепта учения" тогда, да - соглашусь.
> 
> Ибо не обладая способностями видеть пути каммы сложно говорить о большей или меньшей благости убийства. Любой обычный человек, при крайней нужде, может переступить грань (защищая себя, семью, других людей, страну и т.п.), но это произойдёт именно из-за омрачений и невозможности взглянуть на ситуацию с т.з. каммических последствий.


Давайте не будем оглядываться на глубокое знание причины и следствия, мне если честно куда важнее определить рамки для обычного человека и критерии при которых убийство не будет являтся тяжким грехом.
например убийство ради удовлетворения собственных потребностей - глубочайшее падение, убийство с целью защиты других это явно менее тяжкое деяние. 
Вы подвержены нападкам мелких кровососущих наскомых типа - комар обыкновенный? если да, то скажите вы их убиваете? если не убиваете то какие чувства испытываете? 
У новорожденного алергия на укус комара, допустите ли вы чтобы наскомые сидели и пили кровь? Есть ли слова в Учении проясняющие такие ситуации?
Простите что отнимаю Ваше время.
Пыс: Я не глубоко знаю тексты Учения, около пяти лет я практиковал лишь осознанность и концентрацию, и соответственно четыре общих основы. Сейчас мне стало нужно разобраться с некоторыми "философскими" аспектами. Ради этого и пришел на этот форум.

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте не будем оглядываться на глубокое знание причины и следствия, мне если честно куда важнее определить рамки для обычного человека и критерии при которых убийство не будет являтся тяжким грехом.


Таких критериев нет. Убийство - это убийство. Свой плод оно всё равно даст.
Защита себя, своих близких и родных - это вынужденная мера. Надо понимать, что это делается именно по причине того, что обычный человек не может видеть иных способов. Но от этого само убийство не становится благим делом.



> например убийство ради удовлетворения собственных потребностей - глубочайшее падение, убийство с целью защиты других это явно менее тяжкое деяние.


О каких других можно говорить, когда "одних других" вы защищаете, а "других других" при этом убиваете? Здесь так же происходит удовлетворение собственных потребностей. Например, потребности иметь семью.
Почему Просветлённые не совершают убийств (по крайней мере по трактовке Тхеравады)? Потому, что их равностность - совершенна. Они понимают, что убийца и убитый получат своё. Сансару припарками не излечить. И именно поэтому Будда не работает рейнжером или тимуровцем, а излагает Дхамму.



> Вы подвержены нападкам мелких кровососущих наскомых типа - комар обыкновенный? если да, то скажите вы их убиваете? если не убиваете то какие чувства испытываете?


Стараюсь не убивать. Обычно медленно начинаю почёсывать место возле укуса. Комар успевает улететь.



> У новорожденного алергия на укус комара, допустите ли вы чтобы наскомые сидели и пили кровь?


Сетку не пробовали вешать над ребёнком?
Бывают, конечно, случаи когда сеткой не отделаешься. Например, глисты. Но здесь опять же мы выбираем в пользу более развитого живого существа. Тем не менее убийство глистов всё же создаёт, хоть маленькую, но камму убийства.



> Есть ли слова в Учении проясняющие такие ситуации?





> 129.Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти –
> Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству. 
> 
> 130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех –
> Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.
> 
> 131. Кто, ища счастья для себя, налагает наказание на существа, желающие счастья,
> Тот после смерти не получит счастья.
> 
> ...

----------

Bob (16.09.2009), Legba (16.09.2009), Zom (18.09.2009), Иосиф В (16.09.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Давайте не будем оглядываться на глубокое знание причины и следствия, мне если честно куда важнее определить рамки для обычного человека и критерии при которых убийство не будет являтся тяжким грехом.
> например убийство ради удовлетворения собственных потребностей - глубочайшее падение, убийство с целью защиты других это явно менее тяжкое деяние.


Гампопа. Драгоценное Украшение освобождения:



> Первое, "отнятие жизни", подразделяется на три [вида]: *убийство из-за желания и привязанност*и, убийство из-за ненависти, и убийство из-за невежества. *Первое - это убийство* или ради мяса, шкуры и тому подобного, или ради развлечения, или ради богатства, или *для защиты себя и друзей*. Второе - это убийство, порожденное ненавистью к озлобленным, ставшими соперниками и тому подобными. Третье - это жертвоприношения и тому подобное.
> 
> Результаты этого также трехчастны: полностью созревший результат, соответствующий причине результат и влияющий результат. Полностью созревший результат - рождение среди адских чувствующих существ; соответствующий причине результат - даже и родившись человеком, но жизнь коротка и исполнена болезней. Влияющий результат - быть рожденным в несчастной стране или в убогой местности. Исключительным даже среди убийств является убийство Архата; это великое преступление.

----------

Legba (16.09.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Про принявших обеты Боддхисатв и монахов речи и не веду, только с т.з. мирянина принявшего 4 благородные истины. 
> кстати а уверены ли вы что запрет мирянина распространяется на действия направленные на защиту: жизни, чести и имущества?
> Пыс: у Вас традиция интересная  Это африканская система Вуду  или я неправильно понял?


Тут есть целый ряд проблем.
1. На практике почти не случается мирян, принявших 4 БИ - и не взявших, хотя-бы обетов мирянина. Потому как возникает вопрос - если ты считаешь, что следует избавляться от страданий - чего же ты ничего ради этого не предпринимаешь?! :Smilie: 
2. Коли мы не говорим о принявших обеты Бодхисаттвы - стало быть мы не говорим практически о всех махаянистах. Потому как опять таки - если ты считаешь, что быть бодхисаттвой дело стоящее, отчего же ничего не предпринимаешь?
3. Защита чести, жизни и имущества? Давайте разберемся. Защита жизни. Вы готовы убить, чтобы Вас не убили? Ваша жизнь, конечно же, куда более ценна, чем жизнь этого негодяя. Тем более, он первый начал. И поделом ему.
Имущество? Он хотел отнять МОИ деньги?! Как он смел. Лучше ему больше не жить, однозначно. Честь? Ну естественно. Назвавший меня .... не заслуживает жизни. Да и вообще, все, кто мне не очень нравится, по большому счету должны сдохнуть. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
4. Моя "традиция" - устоявшаяся форумная шутка. Никто уже и внимания не обращает.

Собственно говоря, Топпер все уже четко разъяснил. Что касается бодхисаттвы-морехода. Это был *бодхисаттва*. А вовсе не обычное существо - типа меня. Он *знал* последствия своих поступков, а не предполагал их. И он *выбрал оправиться в ад* за совершенное, а не тешил себя иллюзиями - "наверное, это будет не такой уж тяжкий грех..." И в ад он, кстати, попал - хотя и не надолго.  :Smilie:  Но, думается мне, когда кто-либо достигает первого бхуми бодхисаттв, у него уже не возникает подобных вопросов.

И - что касается источников. Их, по сути, всего два. Фрагмент неясного происхождения в "Сутте, дарованной Сихе" - обсуждение см. здесь.
И фрагменты "Махапаринирвана Сутры" по версии Нитирэна - причем в других версиях данные куски просто отсутствуют.
Но! Даже если допустить валидность данных отрывков, текстов, дающих прямо противоположные указания, - в разы больше. Выбор, как говорится...  :Smilie: 

А потом, коль скоро Вы адепт ваджраяны - бодхисатвовские обеты Вы принимали - а посему волноваться уже не о чем. :Smilie:

----------

Александр С (16.09.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

> в этой теме ранее уже приводились слова из канона но в них начали активно сомневаться. 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=329
> Комментарий Патрула Ринпоче
> 
> Еще раз повторюсь в этой явно неоднозначной теме есть доводы в пользу возможности убийства человека.
> Возможно Вас не устраивает формулировка? Тогда лучше я буду говорит так - нет абсолютного запрета на убийство, есть ситуации когда с т.з. учения убийство является более благим деянием.


Это слова из Джатак, это не слова Будды, а скорее мифическое описание предыдущих рождений Будды.

----------


## Legba

Продолжение дистанционной дискуссии.



> После чего прочли утверждения оттуда, что с точки зрения формирования кармы "убийство - всегда убийство" Цевангу Гьяцо Кьенпо-ламе. Его ответ: "Они на 100% неправы: карма формируется сознанием, а не действием. Убийство, обусловленное бодхичиттой - не является грехом", после чего привел несколько примеров из текстов, один из них - про бодхисаттву на корабле из "Кунзан лами шалунг".


Полагаю, было бы интересно услышать комментарии Кенпо-ла на чуть более ранний отрывок в *той же* главе Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг:




> 1.1.1. Убийство  
> Убийство подразумевает умышленное лишение жизни другого существа — человека или животного. Бывает убийство из ненависти: например, в битве воин поражает врага. Бывает убийство из-за желания: например, убивают диких животных ради мяса, чтобы его съесть, или меха, чтобы сделать из него одежду. Бывает убийство по неведению: например, убивают те, кто не знает закона причины и следствия благих и неблагих действий, или тиртхики, считающие убийство благим делом.
> [...]
> *Обычно мы считаем, что наши руки не запятнаны никакими убийствами, однако каждый из нас — неважно, знатный человек или простой, богатый или бедный — совершает бесчисленные убийства крошечных живых существ, гибнущих под нашими ногами.*
> Особенно это касается случаев, когда ламы со свитой монахов посещают дома своих благотворителей и им подают угощения из мяса и крови животных, забитых [хозяевами]. Без всяких угрызений совести и сострадания к убитым животным, [но лишь питая] привязанность к вкусу мяса и крови, они жадно их поедают. При этом кармические последствия совершения убийства затронут в равной степени и благотворителей, и лам.
> [...]
> Летом овцы и другой скот, в свою очередь, тоже убивают бесчисленных мух, муравьев и других насекомых и даже мелких рыбок и лягушат, заглатывая их вместе с травой, на которой пасутся, и затаптывая копытами. Множество существ гибнет, похороненные под конским навозом, мочой и т. д. *Кармические последствия действий этих животных распространяются и на их владельцев.*
> [...]
>  Если овцы заражены вшами, на каждой их уничтожают миллионами.* Так что владелец стада из ста овец обязательно хотя бы раз родится в аду.*
> ...


Похоже, Патрул Ринпоче не считал, что карма формируется *только* сознанием - иначе как понимать слова о хозяине овец? В затаптывании овцами лягушек сознание их хозяина играет, ИМХО, минимальную роль. :Smilie: 
Так что данный тезис принять трудновато - или придется счесть цитируемый источник невалидным.
Однако, что касается действий совершенных с бодхичиттой, тут трудно спорить. Действительно, если гнев *полностью* отсутствует в потоке ума - с чего бы и в ад попадать... Но вот незадача. Гнев полностью очищается из ума *только* на третьем бхуми, вместе с реализацией Парамиты Терпения. (подробности см. здесь: Патрул Ринпоче, "Краткое руководство по Путям и Бхуми Бодхисаттв") А тем, которые не на третьем бхуми (как я, например) сковородку уже смазали маргарином. Дабы у кого-либо из драгоценных читателей, которые поленятся читать весь текст Патрула Ринпоче не возникло сомнений (а ну как я уже бодхисаттва третьего бхуми!?) заметим, что на третьем бхуми обретается способность:




> *Twelve sets of one hundred thousand qualities are gained*, such as:
> 
> —enter into and arise from one hundred thousand samadhi meditations in a single instant, 
> 
> —see one hundred thousand buddhas face to face, and receive their blessings, 
> 
> —travel to one hundred thousand buddha realms, 
> 
> —cause one hundred thousand world systems to shake, 
> ...


Нет никаких сомнений (у меня лично), что ежели кто *так* может - нехай берется за пулемет. Его дело правое. Остальным, мне кажется, лучше немного попуститься.

 :Kiss:

----------

Kotovski (16.09.2009), Александр С (16.09.2009), Вова Л. (16.09.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

Большое спасибо за развернутые комментарии.
Почитав форум появился более глобальный вопрос, сродни тому что первично: сознание или материя?
Если все что происходит в сансаре плод взаимодействия дхарм, и любое воздействие дхарм обусловлено отношением или если угодно замутненностью сознания то логично предположить что любое действие в контексте причинно-следственной связи имеет только один аспект - отношение (мотив) к деянию или недеянию. Таким образом пресловутое лишение жизни живого существа по факту имеет негативное последствие лишь в случаях приведенных в Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг. Тот же случай с Мореходом не совсем вписывается в приведенную концепцию.
По поводу интересного замечания о том что карма формируется не только за счет сознания и приводиться пример с кармой владельца скота, хотелось бы заметить что у владельца нет абсолютно никакого отношения к уничтожению сокотом живности, равно так же как и дети не испытывают эмоций в отношении случайно убитого муравья в данном случае это четко подпадает в неведение. Если бы человек являющийся владельцем скота осознавал убийство мелких живых сущест и при этом испытывал некую радость то это деяние "засадило" бы его в ады на гораздо большее время чем непредумышленное убийство. Если ребенко прихлопнул комара потому что тот явился источником раздражения это послужит одной интенсивности дхарм, если он поймал насекомое и решил причинить ему страдания - оборвав крылья, лапки и хоботок то это совсем другая совокупность дхарм.
В приведенных случая довольно затруднительно привести в пример ситуацию когда данные действия будут продиктованы бодхичиттой, но  ситуации с убийством человека (от великого сострадания) ради блага других существ возникают и описываются в каноне.
Кстати если у человека мучения и он просит вас его убить, разве это лишение жизни вписывается в примеры Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг? На мой взгляд нет, это пример проявления бодхичитты, потому что в ряде случаев лишающий жизни предполагает что понесет социальное наказание.

----------


## PampKin Head

Дети не испытывают эмоций при убийстве? Есть клеша тупости, которая свойственна как животным, так и людям. Действия, обусловленные этой клешей, несут все те же кармические последствия, но выглядят как "неэмоциональные".

----------

Александр С (17.09.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Дети не испытывают эмоций при убийстве? Есть клеша тупости, которая свойственна как животным, так и людям. Действия, обусловленные этой клешей, несут все те же кармические последствия, но выглядят как "неэмоциональные".


Согласен, в моем рассуждении два примера с детьми в одном случае  


> Например, летом множество насекомых погибает от их рук просто потому, что они на ходу бьют по земле ивовыми прутьями или кожаными кнутами.


 таким образом у них нет ни негатива ни позитива по отношению к убитым ими мелким живым существам и как вы верно заметили карма в этом случае "работает" на клеше тупость, и в этом случае у них нет эмоций по отношению к косвенному результату их деятельности -  убийству, они просто не знают об этом.
А вот совершенно другой случай



> он поймал насекомое и решил причинить ему страдания - оборвав крылья, лапки и хоботок


согласитесь будут возникать разные причинно следственные связи. 
Надеюсь разъяснил свое мнение.

----------


## Топпер

> Если все что происходит в сансаре плод взаимодействия дхарм, и любое воздействие дхарм обусловлено отношением или если угодно замутненностью сознания то логично предположить что любое действие в контексте причинно-следственной связи имеет только один аспект - отношение (мотив) к деянию или недеянию.


При осознании убийства ЖС мотив приутствует всегда. 
Другое дело, если вы совершили убийство неосознанно, например, случайно наступив на муравья, которого не видели.



> По поводу интересного замечания о том что карма формируется не только за счет сознания и приводиться пример с кармой владельца скота, хотелось бы заметить что у владельца нет абсолютно никакого отношения к уничтожению сокотом живности, равно так же как и дети не испытывают эмоций в отношении случайно убитого муравья в данном случае это четко подпадает в неведение.


Дело не в эмоциональной оценке своего деяния. Шахид считает совершенно правильным захватить на тот свет десяток кафиров. Однако эта мотивация пропуском в рай не является.



> Если ребенко прихлопнул комара потому что тот явился источником раздражения это послужит одной интенсивности дхарм, если он поймал насекомое и решил причинить ему страдания - оборвав крылья, лапки и хоботок то это совсем другая совокупность дхарм.


Во втором случае камма будет создана более сильная. Но и в первом случае она будет.



> Кстати если у человека мучения и он просит вас его убить, разве это лишение жизни вписывается в примеры Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг? На мой взгляд нет, это пример проявления бодхичитты, потому что в ряде случаев лишающий жизни предполагает что понесет социальное наказание.


Нет. Не бывает убийства из сострадания. Бывает убийство *из отвращения*. Когда вы не можете принять ситуацию в которой вам приходится наблюдать чужие страдания. Физические либо психические.

----------


## Иосиф В

> При осознании убийства ЖС мотив приутствует всегда. 
> Другое дело, если вы совершили убийство неосознанно, например, случайно наступив на муравья, которого не видели.
> 
> Дело не в эмоциональной оценке своего деяния. Шахид считает совершенно правильным захватить на тот свет десяток кафиров. Однако эта мотивация пропуском в рай не является.
> 
> Во втором случае камма будет создана более сильная. Но и в первом случае она будет.
> 
> Нет. Не бывает убийства из сострадания. Бывает убийство *из отвращения*. Когда вы не можете принять ситуацию в которой вам приходится наблюдать чужие страдания. Физические либо психические.


Мне совершенно не интересна эмоциональная сторона шахидов, они мусульмане а не буддисты. Но тем не менее по их вере это пропуск в рай, в исламский рай. 

Согласен что та или иная карма будет. Равно что и ожог будет у любого обычного человека с какой бы мотивацией он не схватил голыми руками раскаленную сковороду  :Smilie: 

Не совсем понятно откуда ваш вывод по поводу отвращения, пример с бодхисаттвой моряком это пример отвращения? Можете разъяснить, мне очень интересно. Насколько я могу предположить вопрос касается основ психологии человека.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне совершенно не интересна эмоциональная сторона шахидов, они мусульмане а не буддисты. Но тем не менее по их вере это пропуск в рай, в исламский рай.


Мы ведь о буддийском понимании.



> Не совсем понятно откуда ваш вывод по поводу отвращения, пример с бодхисаттвой моряком это пример отвращения?


С Бодхисаттами сложнее. У Тхеравады с Махаяной здесь сильно разное понимание. У нас тоже Будда в прошлом, в бытность Бодхисаттой, совершал убийсвта. Но это происходило в силу его омрачённости. И каммический результат он получал за это, как и все. Случай насчёт убийства моряков у нас не считается сильно правильным.



> Можете разъяснить, мне очень интересно. Насколько я могу предположить вопрос касается основ психологии человека.


Например, вы видите, как умирает от болезни ваше домашнее животное и несёте его на усыпление. Практически все и всегда говорят, что делают это из сострадания к мучениям умирающего. Но в реальности из-за невозможности для себя переносить вид страдающего животного. Само животное не просит его убивать.

Если говорить о людях, то бывают случаи, когда человек просит лишить его жизни. С т.з. Буддизма - даже самоубийство - это разновидность убийства. Как и любое другое убийство, самоубийство происходит под воздействием омрачений сознания.
Без последствий самоубийство могут совершить только Архаты. Но и они делают это в самых крайних случаях.
Если же вы становитесь причастным к подобному самоубийству (если человек просит вас лишить его жизни), то результат получат двое: и сам убиваемый и вы. У обоих в этом случае будет наличествовать, как минимум, неведение. А может ещё и примешаться отвращение. Ибо порой бывает легче убить, нежели смотреть, как существо мучается.
Этот же механизм, кстати, иногда срабатывает у тех, кто узнаёт о заражении вич. Им, порой легче расстаться с жизнью сразу, нежели жить еще лет 10 -15 (а при современных методах терапии это реальный срок жизни вич инфицированных) с мыслью о том, что они скоро умрут.

----------

Zom (18.09.2009)

----------


## Legba

Ну и стоит добавить, по поводу эвтаназии и прочего.
Казалось бы, мотивацией может быть "облегчение страдания" - "он так мучается, а мы ррраз, вынули капельницу и все пучком". Ан нет. Существо создало причину для переживания этих страданий. И прекратив оные страдания в этой жизни, мы предоставляем существу право домучиваться в следующей - то есть, по сути, меняем только форму ситуации, но не ее суть. То есть, осознаем мы это или нет, но наша мотивация при такого рода "помощи" - убрать страдающее существо из собственного потока восприятия. В противном случае, Буддам и бодхисаттвам действительно стоило бы взяться за пулеметы.  :Smilie: 

Тем временем, на форуме Нингма в Украине в холивар вступил сам Олег Владимирович. И процитировал Дхаммападу. 



> 1. Все дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены. Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с нечистым разумом, то за ним следует несчастье, как колесо за следом везущего.
> 2. Все дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть - разум, из разума они сотворены. Если кто-нибудь говорит или делает с чистым разумом, то за ним следует счастье, как неотступная тень.


Замечательно. Поскольку от своих комментариев Олег Владимирович аккуратно воздержался, остается лишь догадываться, *что* он имел ввиду (в рамках дискуссии). Видимо подразумевается, что с "чистым разумом" можно делать что угодно ("давать по мордасам хулителям", как принято выражаться на том форуме), и за этим последует счастье. ОК, согласимся, отчего бы и нет?  :Smilie:  Остается загвоздочка с "чистым разумом" - что же это? Очевидно, мы можем счесть "чистыми" действия тела, речи или ума совершенные *НЕ* под действием эмоциональных или когнитивных заблуждений. Однако, здесь возникает проблема, уже описанная мной в предидущих постах. Утверждать, что данное конкретное "давание по мордасам" совершено им *без* участие клеши гнева может лишь тот, кто от данной клеши избавился - т.е. бодхисаттва 3го Бхуми. Что же касается клеши неведения, то она полностью исчезает лишь на 10м Бхуми. Возможно возражение - дескать у меня была хорошая мотивация, хоть я и *не* бодхисаттва. Вступился за котенка/щеночка/статую Будды и дал негодяям по мордасам из самых лучших побуждений. Сорри, с нашей субъективной точки зрения - все наши побуждения просто супер. Не сомневаюсь, что аумовцы во время зариновой атаки также "хотели как лучше" (как и поминавшиеся шахиды, да и Джек Потрошитель тоже был за чистоту). Однако, у всех перечисленных были некоторые проблемы с неведением. И более того, такие проблемы, разной степени тонкости, остаются у живых существ вплоть до достижения состояния Будды. Так что увы - "давание по мордасам" придется немного отложить (или - мужественно принять их последствия на себя. Ничего страшного - ад это не навсегда, просто надолго.  :Smilie: ). 
Да, что касается "Абхидхармакоши". Если кого-то интересует мнение Васубандху о том, что можно, и чего нельзя делать, стоит ознакомится с частью 4, "Карма".
В частности, карика 69:




> Зависть и прочие рождаются от трех корней
>     вследствии возникновения сразу.
>     Благоприятные подготовка-тренировка и завершение
>     рождаются от *отсутствия страсти, ненависти и неведения*.


И далее, в комментарии к  данной карике (цитируется по изданию Семичева, стр 76):



> Убийство, совершаемое из-за страсти таково: его совершают из-за части тела, из-за имущества, для развлечения, *для защиты себя и друзей*. Рожденное  ненавистью - для мести врагу. Рожденное от неведения - принесение в жертву. *Когда царь по закону через законоведов убивает в наказание*, хотя он и вместилище добродетели. Персы подобны этому. Они говорят следующее: "Отцы и матери, очваченные старостью и болезнями, подлежат убиению" Опять же говорят: "Змеи, скорпионы, насекомые "трямбука" и прочие, дающие людям страдание, подлежат убиению". Говорят также: "Дичь, скот, птица, буйволы и прочие, в следствии употребления их в пищу людьми, подлежат убиению". Опять же убийство, вызванное ложным воззрением.


Что любопытно, второй выделенный в цитате фрагмент перекликается с спорным фрагментом в "Сутре, дарованной военоначальнику Сихе".
А далее есть и про эвтаназию, и про комаров.  :Smilie: 

Что касается приведенной Олегом Владимировичем Карики 73 (кстати, хотелось бы заметить, что прилично упоминать из какого места текста взята цитата) , содержащей критику расширенного понимания убийства, принятого у джайнов. Здесь говорится о том, что "убийством" в полной мере является *преднамеренное* убийство. Можно подумать, что данная дефиниция входит в противоречие с цитировавшимся местом из "Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг"... Ан нет.  :Smilie:  Васубандху приводит примеры  - мать и эмбрион в утробе, деляющий подаяние негодной пищи (незная, что она негодная) и т.д.
Во всех приводимых примерах, мотивация действия совершенно отличная от убийства - например сделать подношение. Что же касается детей, бьющих кнутом по земле, или хозяина овец - тут история другая. Хозяин овец, вообще-то, в курсе - что овцы топчут лягушек и т.п. Ему просто на это начхать - он мотивирован алчностью (мои овввцы!) и неведением (пасутся и ладно, какие там лягушки). :Smilie: 

Пока что "давание по мордасам" как-то не находит "канонических подтверждений". Буду рад дальнейшей аргументации - по возможности без действий речи, способствуюших рождению в низших уделах.  :Smilie:

----------

Александр С (17.09.2009), Иилья (17.09.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Ну и стоит добавить, по поводу эвтаназии и прочего.
> Казалось бы, мотивацией может быть "облегчение страдания" - "он так мучается, а мы ррраз, вынули капельницу и все пучком". Ан нет. Существо создало причину для переживания этих страданий. И прекратив оные страдания в этой жизни, мы предоставляем существу право домучиваться в следующей - то есть, по сути, меняем только форму ситуации, но не ее суть. То есть, осознаем мы это или нет, но наша мотивация при такого рода "помощи" - убрать страдающее существо из собственного потока восприятия. В противном случае, Буддам и бодхисаттвам действительно стоило бы взяться за пулеметы.


Почему казалось бы? Вы считаете что не может быть сострадания? 
Акцент на "отработку" кармы весьма веский аргумент, за одним но, с чего вы решили что это логично? Если продолжать вашу логику то искусство врачевания и буддизм не совместимы, сострадание совершеенно противоречит вашей логике, смысл сострадать то, надо напротив радоваться - живое существо страдает значит отрабатывает карму  :Wink:  И даже может быть стоит раны солью посыпать?



> Возможно возражение - дескать у меня была хорошая мотивация, хоть я и *не* бодхисаттва. Вступился за котенка/щеночка/статую Будды и дал негодяям по мордасам из самых лучших побуждений. Сорри, с нашей субъективной точки зрения - все наши побуждения просто супер. Не сомневаюсь, что аумовцы во время зариновой атаки также "хотели как лучше" (как и поминавшиеся шахиды, да и Джек Потрошитель тоже был за чистоту).


вы тут явно передергиваете, есть движущая сила сострадание, вот на нее и стоит опираться. Если вы не знаете что это такое то внимательно прочтите цитату из Кусанг ламэ шалунг



> Широкий подход с позиции бодхичитты опирается на понимание, что из всех живущих в сансаре существ нет ни одного, которое на протяжении безначальных времен не было бы твоим родителем. Когда они были твоими родителями, они питали к тебе большую любовь и старались дать лучшую еду и одежду [какую могли]. С огромной добротой они растили тебя, окружая сердечной заботой. Эти милосердные существа жаждут счастья, но не умеют практиковать десять благих дхарм, причин счастья. Им не нравится страдать, но едва ли они знают, как избегать десяти пороков , причин страдания. Цели, которых они всем сердцем жаждут достичь, и средства, которые они применяют, противоречат друг другу. Пребывающие в неведении, идущие по неверному пути, они беспомощны, как слепец, брошенный посреди поля. Зароди в себе жалость к ним и думай: «Если ныне я буду слушать глубокую Дхарму и практиковать ее, то смогу помочь живым существам достичь цели. Эти живые существа — мои родители, которых гнетут страдания и невзгоды шести миров , нужно избавить их от всех кармических страданий и склонностей, свойственных этим шести мирам. Я должен помочь им достичь состояния всеведения будды». Такова мысль [называемая «широкий подход с позиции бодхичитты»].


Насколько близка данная мысль столь упорно приводимым в качестве примера радикальным исламским фундаменталистам или различным маньякам?
Если вы не в состоянии ударить своего родителя по руке когда он из за старческого маразма желает употребить яд то о каком сострадании может идти речь?



> Пока что "давание по мордасам" как-то не находит "канонических подтверждений". Буду рад дальнейшей аргументации - по возможности без действий речи, способствуюших рождению в низших уделах.


Вы ждете от канона жесткой регламентации действий? А как же слова о познаном вступающем в противоречие со словами будды, и о том что в этом слова будды стоит отбросить?

----------


## Legba

> Почему казалось бы? Вы считаете что не может быть сострадания? 
> Акцент на "отработку" кармы весьма веский аргумент, за одним но, с чего вы решили что это логично? Если продолжать вашу логику то искусство врачевания и буддизм не совместимы, сострадание совершеенно противоречит вашей логике, смысл сострадать то, надо напротив радоваться - живое существо страдает значит отрабатывает карму  И даже может быть стоит раны солью посыпать?


Врачевание и эвтаназия несколько разные вещи, Вы не находите? :Smilie: 
Естественно, стоит предпринять все возможное, чтобы человек как можно дольше сохранил свое человеческое рождение - поскольку оно дает массу возможностей очищения этой самой негативной кармы. Каковой возможности ни в аду, ни животным и  т.д. особо не предоставляется. Радоваться страданию живого существа не приходится - совершенно не факт, что переживая следствие своих негативных действий оно не накапливает, одновременно, новых причин. Но созревшие следствия никуда не денутся - сорри. Единственное, что нам доступно, не создавать новых негативных причин. Так что, применив эвтаназию мы:
1. Не избавим живое существо от страданий, а лишь изменим их форму.
2. Скорее всего, лишим человека того небольшого шанса на очищение накопленных причин страдания, который у него есть благодаря рождению человеком.





> вы тут явно передергиваете, есть движущая сила сострадание, вот на нее и стоит опираться. Если вы не знаете что это такое то внимательно прочтите цитату из Кусанг ламэ шалунг


Да, именно так, очень хорошо. 
1. Воспринимаем всех существ как своих родителей (некоторых - видимо как не вполне адекватных родителей в старческом маразме  :Smilie: ). Мне сложно судить о том, какие у кого отношения с родителями. Мне лично врядли пришло бы в голову давать своим родителям "по мордасам" - даже в случае их крайне неадекватного поведения или возведения хулы на Будду. 
2. Что там написано мы должны сделать, чтобы помочь ж.с.? Праавильно, достичь *всеведения* Будды. Потому как пока его нет, мы не можем адекватно оценивать последствия своих поступков. Например, бодхисаттва-мореход знал, что плывущие с ним купцы - также бодхисаттвы. А Вы могли бы отличить бодхисаттву от простого купца - попутчика? Он знал *намерения* Черного Дротика - а Вы так можете?  :Smilie: 
3. И опять - в приведенной Вами-же цитате говорится о "10 белых Дхармах". И какая из них первая? Да, "не убивать живых существ". Именно так, без попусков в формулировках.
4. Бодхичитта это не только сострадание. Не стоит забывать остальные из "4 безмерных". Если кому-то кажется, что он действует из сострадания - стоит подумать еще раз.  :Smilie:  Например - "из сострадания к несчастным ХХХ я убью плохих УУУ". И где тут, скажите мне, "великая равностность"?




> Насколько близка данная мысль столь упорно приводимым в качестве примера радикальным исламским фундаменталистам или различным маньякам?


Я не знаю - и Вы, кстати, тоже. Некоторые из маньяков, насколько я читал, *верили*, что *помогают* своим жертвам. А вот мудрости, чтобы разобраться в ситуации - у них нет, есть такой момент. Это еще раз подчеркивает тот момент, что только эмоциональной вовлеченности, окрашенной любым образом, для помощи существам явно недостаточно.




> Если вы не в состоянии ударить своего родителя по руке когда он из за старческого маразма желает употребить яд то о каком сострадании может идти речь?


 Слушайте, а без побоев вот совсем никак нельзя? :Wink:  Льщу себя мыслью, что с маразматическим старичком вполне можно разобраться без нанесения тяжки телесных повреждений. Кроме того, мы кажется говорили об убийстве? Да, *убивать* родителя, дабы он не выпил яд, я бы, пожалуй, не стал. Или и тут есть повод для сомнений?




> Вы ждете от канона жесткой регламентации действий? А как же слова о познаном вступающем в противоречие со словами будды, и о том что в этом слова будды стоит отбросить?


Я считаю систему обетов - жесткой регламентацией действий. И боюсь, что большинство со мной согласятся. Цитату, которую Вы имеете ввиду - приведите пожалуйста полностью, с указанием источника. Тогда можно будет о чем то говорить.

----------

Александр С (18.09.2009), Вова Л. (18.09.2009), Иилья (18.09.2009)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Врачевание и эвтаназия несколько разные вещи, Вы не находите?


если смотреть с т.з. результата то и врачевание и эвтаназия стремятся избавить от страданий, просто в случае врачевания живое существо остается жить а в случае эвтаназии это единственная возможность помочь прекратить страдания. 



> Естественно, стоит предпринять все возможное, чтобы человек как можно дольше сохранил свое человеческое рождение - поскольку оно дает массу возможностей очищения этой самой негативной кармы. Каковой возможности ни в аду, ни животным и  т.д. особо не предоставляется.


а вы не считаете что в некоторых случая при физическом страдании будут развиты омращающие эмоции ярости, гнва, злобы и т.п.? Что само по себе ввергнет в "ады". Не все же могут предаться очистительному страданию, у многих это вызывает негативные эмоции. У обычного человека натертая мозоль уже вызывает омрачения, что уж говорить о более серьезных физических мучениях. 
Вы упорно говорите  о карме существа которая привела его к этим страданиям и которые по вашему очистят его, карма это причина и следствие и ничего больше не так ли? Если кто то ожегся о сковороду следует ли пренебречь лечением ожога и постараться как можно скорее очистить сознание от омрачений болезненными ощущениями?



> Радоваться страданию живого существа не приходится - совершенно не факт, что переживая следствие своих негативных действий оно не накапливает, одновременно, новых причин. Но созревшие следствия никуда не денутся - сорри. Единственное, что нам доступно, не создавать новых негативных причин. Так что, применив эвтаназию мы:
> 1. Не избавим живое существо от страданий, а лишь изменим их форму.
> 2. Скорее всего, лишим человека того небольшого шанса на очищение накопленных причин страдания, который у него есть благодаря рождению человеком.


Мне кажется вы несколько неверно понимаете карму, человек может миллионы раз наступать на одни и те же грабли до тех пор пока не поймет причину по которой он на них наступает и причину по которой они бьют по лбу. Следуя вашей логике можно предположить что жс которое в этой жизни страдает например по причине убийства другого жс в прошлой жизни, в своей следующих жизнях не убьет вновь? А вы помните свои прошлые жизни и не повторяете "ошибок"? 
Весьма интересный подход получается, остается только решить вопрос с 12 ниданами и формированием "нового я", вопрос  будет заключатся в том что даже погибнув в страшных мучениях в этой жизни живое существо не будет  помнить причин  следствий :Smilie:  Надеюсь направление мысли ясно и понятно?




> Да, именно так, очень хорошо. 
> 1. Воспринимаем всех существ как своих родителей (некоторых - видимо как не вполне адекватных родителей в старческом маразме ). Мне сложно судить о том, какие у кого отношения с родителями. Мне лично врядли пришло бы в голову давать своим родителям "по мордасам" - даже в случае их крайне неадекватного поведения или возведения хулы на Будду.


Т.е. вы бы просто смотрели вздумай ваш престарелый родитель повесится по какой то незамысловатой причине, или вздумай он вздернуть вашего ребенка. Простите за гиперболы конечн, но такое случается в реальной жизни.



> 2. Что там написано мы должны сделать, чтобы помочь ж.с.? Праавильно, достичь *всеведения* Будды. Потому как пока его нет, мы не можем адекватно оценивать последствия своих поступков. Например, бодхисаттва-мореход знал, что плывущие с ним купцы - также бодхисаттвы. А Вы могли бы отличить бодхисаттву от простого купца - попутчика? Он знал *намерения* Черного Дротика - а Вы так можете?


и что же? сидеть и довольствоваться? пусть на огороде в котором я посеял питательные злаки растет сорняк, я же уничтожив его не знаю к чему это может привести  :Wink:  Идет дождик а я не должен использовать зонт? Вдруг моя сухая голова приведет меня в такие обстоятельства где придется совершить преступление заповедей, а мокрая голова приведет меня домой где я тихо и мирно высушу волосы и буду практиковать... Я еще раз рекомендую не задумываться о причинах и следствиях а понимать что есть плохо а что есть хорошо. Если вы маньяк убийца то вам никуда не дется от своих хорошо и плохо, но мы, буддисты имеем представление отличное от пресловутых категорий. Если у вас сложности с определением то вам безусловно следует доточки следовать канону. В случае если на ваших глазах один человек будет убивать другого то следует с состраданием отнестись к обоим. Это путь, но лучше я попаду на некоторое время в ад но спасу и того и другого.



> 3. И опять - в приведенной Вами-же цитате говорится о "10 белых Дхармах". И какая из них первая? Да, "не убивать живых существ". Именно так, без попусков в формулировках.


а вы на каком языке эту дхарму читали? на санскрите?  Что самое интересное в Учении не раз упоминаются ситуации неминуемого лишения жизни. задумайтесь почему?



> 4. Бодхичитта это не только сострадание. Не стоит забывать остальные из "4 безмерных". Если кому-то кажется, что он действует из сострадания - стоит подумать еще раз.  Например - "из сострадания к несчастным ХХХ я убью плохих УУУ". И где тут, скажите мне, "великая равностность"?


вновь вы пишете что хотите, надо бы полностью привести размышления жс принявшего решение избавить мир от плохих. как бы не абы одних на других а причину принятия решения.





> Слушайте, а без побоев вот совсем никак нельзя? Льщу себя мыслью, что с маразматическим старичком вполне можно разобраться без нанесения тяжки телесных повреждений. Кроме того, мы кажется говорили об убийстве? Да, *убивать* родителя, дабы он не выпил яд, я бы, пожалуй, не стал. Или и тут есть повод для сомнений?


 а с наркоманом? сумасшедшим или иным невменяемым который принял решение и помешать ему словами вам никак не удасться.




> Я считаю систему обетов - жесткой регламентацией действий. И боюсь, что большинство со мной согласятся. Цитату, которую Вы имеете ввиду - приведите пожалуйста полностью, с указанием источника. Тогда можно будет о чем то говорить.


Прочтите Калама сутту



> Внемлите, каламы. «Не руководствуйтесь преданиями, традиционностью учения, слухами, священными писаниями, умозрительными доводами, логическими доказательствами, рассуждениями о причинах, умозрительным принятием взглядов, кажущейся осведомленностью говорящего, или мыслью «этот монах – наш учитель», но когда вы узнаете сами, что 'эти качества умелы, эти качества безукоризненны, эти качества одобряемы мудрыми, а будучи практикуемы и доведены до полного развития, ведут к благоденствию и счастью' – тогда вам следует пребывать в них».


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an3-65.htm




> "Не верьте мне", говорил Будда, "а попробуйте сами. Если ваш опыт расходится с моими словами - отбросьте мои слова". Суть учения Будды - кратка и технологична: "Я не учу ничему другому, лишь четырем благородным истинам: наша жизнь в сансаре обусловлена страданием; причина страдания - страсть, агрессия и неведение; страдание пресекается просветленным воззрением; есть путь к прекращению этих страданий - восьмеричный благородный путь. ...".


http://besedin.narod.ru/tipbuddy.htm
Автор сайта является участником данного форума, попрошу его привести цитату из канона. Я не очень хорошо ориентируюсь в нем.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

О боже, какой маленький интернет. Этот мой сайт давно закрыт. Я видимо, забыл удалить страницу, и она случайно проиндексировалась. А теперь и пароль к сайту поди вспомни...
В процитированной странице мною написана редкая чушь. В частности, указанная цитата - это моя очень вольная интерпретация, судя по формулировкам, по мотивам идей Олега Мужчиля и Димы Ещенко относительно Калама-сутты и Дхаммачаккапаваттана-сутты.

Короче, цитируйте лучше сутты, а не мою бредовую писанину семилетней давности, чукча не писатель.

----------

Legba (18.09.2009)

----------


## Legba

Иосиф, ну о чем мы спорим, честное слово...  :Smilie: 



> Я еще раз рекомендую не задумываться о причинах и следствиях а понимать что есть плохо а что есть хорошо.


А что, есть какое-то "хорошо" и "плохо", объективно существующие со своей собственной стороны, и *не зависящие* от причин и следствий? Интересно... 




> Внемлите, каламы. «Не руководствуйтесь преданиями, традиционностью учения, слухами, священными писаниями, умозрительными доводами, логическими доказательствами, рассуждениями о причинах, умозрительным принятием взглядов, кажущейся осведомленностью говорящего, или мыслью «этот монах – наш учитель», *но когда вы узнаете сами*, что 'эти качества умелы, эти качества безукоризненны, эти качества одобряемы мудрыми, а будучи практикуемы и доведены до полного развития, ведут к благоденствию и счастью' – *тогда вам следует пребывать в них*».


Ну да, и я об этом. *Когда узнаете сами* - конечно же. Я же про Вас ничего не говорю - я вот лично сам не знаю, поэтому...



> Если у вас сложности с определением то вам безусловно следует доточки следовать канону.


 Да, именно так. Но это мои личные проблемы - высокореализованные существа могут, конечно же, обходиться без обетов и действовать по обстоятельствам.




> Что самое интересное в Учении не раз упоминаются ситуации неминуемого лишения жизни.


Цитаты в студию - кроме уже упоминавшихся, конечно-же.




> а с наркоманом? сумасшедшим или иным невменяемым который принял решение и помешать ему словами вам никак не удасться.


Надо убить чувачка, я правильно понял?  :Smilie: 

Иосиф, Вы пожалуйста, сформулируйте свою позицию. Я ее, честно сказать, не до конца понимаю. Для меня, пока что, она выглядит так:
"Если мне покажется, что это будет проявлением сострадания, можно убить живое существо, и последствия будут благими". Или, все-таки, не совсем так?

----------


## Иосиф В

> Иосиф, ну о чем мы спорим, честное слово...


да, пожалуй мы спорим на тему моего воззрения и не более  :Smilie:  И я его отстаиваю, хотя по сути надо бы пойти постоять часик столбом  :Smilie: 



> А что, есть какое-то "хорошо" и "плохо", объективно существующие со своей собственной стороны, и *не зависящие* от причин и следствий? Интересно... 
> [


 есть то что ведет к нирване а есть то что отстраняет от нее.




> Ну да, и я об этом. *Когда узнаете сами* - конечно же. Я же про Вас ничего не говорю - я вот лично сам не знаю, поэтому...
>  Да, именно так. Но это мои личные проблемы - высокореализованные существа могут, конечно же, обходиться без обетов и действовать по обстоятельствам.


договорились  :Smilie: 



> Цитаты в студию - кроме уже упоминавшихся, конечно-же.


ну если кроме тех что уже упоминались в теме то увы, я только начал изучать канон  :Frown: 



> Надо убить чувачка, я правильно понял?


все зависит от ситуации и ваших возможностей (способностей).




> Иосиф, Вы пожалуйста, сформулируйте свою позицию. Я ее, честно сказать, не до конца понимаю. Для меня, пока что, она выглядит так:
> "Если мне покажется, что это будет проявлением сострадания, можно убить живое существо, и последствия будут благими". Или, все-таки, не совсем так?


мы знаем поступки которые приводят к паденияю? да. мы можем знать мотив людей? да. я могу знать свой мотив? да. я знаю какой мотив является проявлением бодхичитты? да.
на основании ответов на эти вопросы я способен принять решение причиняющее страдание жс но уберегающее его от глубочайшего падения.
насчет последствий я не знаю, я не будда  :Smilie:  примеры с сорняками в огороде уже приводил, тут аналогично.
По мере изучения канона и появления новых мыслей и цитат я обязательно об этом буду сообщать  :Smilie: 
Большое спасибо за плодотворную, для меня, дискуссию.
Сарва Мангалам!

----------

Legba (18.09.2009)

----------


## Legba

> да, пожалуй мы спорим на тему моего воззрения и не более  И я его отстаиваю, хотя по сути *надо бы пойти постоять часик столбом*


Ах воот в чем дело. ОК, понял. Безусловно, приобретая определенный навык, очень хочется найти этому высокое идеологическое оправдание.  :Smilie: 






> мы знаем поступки которые приводят к паденияю? да.


Да, это совершение 10 недобродетельных поступков.




> мы можем знать мотив людей? да.


Завидую Вам. Чем дольше живу, тем меньше мне кажется, что способен вычислить чужие мотивы.




> я могу знать свой мотив? да. 
> я знаю какой мотив является проявлением бодхичитты? да.


О, да. Бодхисаттвачарьяаватара:



> Как молния вспыхивает на мгновение
> В непроглядном мраке облачной ночи,
> Так и благая мысль, силою Будды,
> Лишь на миг появляется в мире. 
> Вот почему благое столь слабосильно,
> А мощь пагубного — велика и ужасна.


Мои лично поступки никогда не мотивируются бодхичиттой. 
Вообще, если верить Шантидеве, это случается крайне редко. Сорри.




> насчет последствий я не знаю, я не будда


Вот об этом я всю дорогу и твердил. Иначе все было бы куда как просто - вижу, что плохой обижает хорошего - дал в репу, сделал доброе дело. Только чего то хорошие не носят белых маек, а плохие черных... Маскируются, заразы. :Smilie:  
Так и с сорняками, кстати. Что определяет их "сорнячную" природу? Только тот факт, что они мешают расти ВАШИМ растениям, нужных ВАМ. Во всем остальном - это такие же растения. Так что прополка дело сугубо эгоистичное - мне нужны помидоры, так что сдохните, сорняки. Растения, на нашу удачу, не считаются семченами. А вот про непрменимость такого подхода к животным, я уже цитировал Васубандху.




> По мере изучения канона и появления новых мыслей и цитат я обязательно об этом буду сообщать


Мне кажется, стоило бы влится в какую-либо буддийскую группу. Изучить весь Канон жизни не хватит, а уйти куда-то сильно в сторону очень легко... Впрочем, Вам виднее.




> Большое спасибо за плодотворную, для меня, дискуссию.
> Сарва Мангалам!


Вэлком.

----------


## Иосиф В

> Ах воот в чем дело. ОК, понял. Безусловно, приобретая определенный навык, очень хочется найти этому высокое идеологическое оправдание.


?



> Мне кажется, стоило бы влится в какую-либо буддийскую группу. Изучить весь Канон жизни не хватит, а уйти куда-то сильно в сторону очень легко... Впрочем, Вам виднее.


Как карма ляжет  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Продолжаем разговор.
Отчаявшись найти аргументы в писаниях Будды (попутно заметим, что цитирование *других* мест из тех же текстов на форуме НвУ принято считать "отвержением" :Smilie: ) , Олег Владимирович нарисовал нам апокалиптическую картину:




> Вообще-то все псевдо-логические выкладки Legbы легко разбиваются через реально познаваемое (чему как раз и учил придерживаться Будда): достаточно просто смоделировать ситуацию, при которой идеи, которые пытается протолкнуть в буддизм Legbа и иже с ним, стали непререкаемой инструкцией для действия большинства людей.
> Картина будет выглядеть следующим образом: по джунглям/лесам (города строить нельзя - наносится вред массе живых существ), прячутся голые люди (одежду изготовлять нельзя по той же причине), эти люди питаются только плодами деревьев, ягодами да грибами (любое земледелие запрещено - "грех" ), В холодной климатической зоне люди просто вымерли, т.к. грибов-ягод зимой там нет. Как нат и нигде медицины: во первых для изготовления компонентов рано или позно понадобится причинять вред живым существам, во-вторых никто не хочет брать на себя кармическую ответственность - а вдруг что-то не так сделаю и больной умрет. Зато в этом примитивном обществе абсолютно вольготно чувствуют себя убийцы, грабители, насильники, маньяки и сумашедшие: их никто не трогает - "грех". Как чувствуют себя и вольготно всякие хищные звери-людоеды, которые свободно охотятся на абсолютно не сопротивляющихся людей. Науки у этих людей тоже нет: многие научные эксперименты, изготовление научного оборудования, да и само применение многих научных разработок - "грех". Вероятно Legbа и иже с ним считают такое общество идеальным, "буддийским". Проблема только в том, что при таком устройстве люди просто исчезнут как вид или превратятся в животных. То есть, данные господа-"виртуалы", считают, что подобное общество "уменьшает страдания живых существ". Если это так, то им самим никто не мешает жить по этим заповедям, все что им надо - это деградировать до уровня жвачных животных, переселившись куда-нибудь в леса поюжнее.
> Приняв их точку зрения, мы должны будем или считать Будду полным идиотом, не знающим эллементарных вещей социального устройства (что опровергаемо тем фактом, что Он получил велликолепное царское образование и готовился его отцом на наследование трона). Или же Будда - ложный учитель, проповедующий доктрину всеобщего самоубийства.
> Но есть и еще одно объяснение: Legbа и иже с ним просто создали в своих умах некий собственный виртуальный буддизм, которому они сами никогда и не собирались следовать. Цель такого творчества - показаться умнее и значимее в виртуальном пространстве на различных форумах.
> Какую из этих точек зрений принять - личное дело каждого.


Поскольку пост был обращен ко мне - невежливо не ответить.
Во первых, я с радостью признаю себя "виртуалом" - и отвечающим любым другим уничижительным эпитетам ("сатанист", "клоун", наркоман") кои ко мне применялись. Спасибо за науку, друзья. Да, мне абсолютно нечем заняться, только бы покрасоваться на форумах - и хорошо, что нашелся кто-то, кто так ловко, умело и умно меня осадил. А то действительно, совершенно уже оборзел.

Пара слов также по существу заявления. Мысль о том, что общество, в котором население начнет поголовно следовать Винае, обречено на вымирание - не нова. Именно по этой причине Л.Н. Гумилев в своих работах относил буддизм к "антисистемам", а его практиков к "субпассионариям". 
К сожалению, возразить на это, вобщем-то, нечего. Будда Шакьямуни и его ученики - монахи собственно и представляли собой описанную ужасную картину. Они не занимались земледелием или животноводством, и свою монашескую одежду ткали не сами. Подвизались они в теплой климатической зоне, зачастую, действительно, и в лесах. И почему-то, несмотря на великолепное образование, Царевич из рода Шакьев предпочел эти условия - куда более цивилизованной обстановке дворца. Вспомните, он ведь мог стать Чакравартином. Остался бы во дворце, правил бы справедливо - строил школы и больницы, развивал науку... Истребил бы, организованно, диких животных, пересажал преступников и маньяков в благоустроенные тюрьмы... (Да, по поводу Чакравартинов, если что. А то, похоже, не все в курсе. Читаем сутры.)
Почему-то он поступил по другому. 
За последние 2500 лет прогресс ушел далеко вперед. Появилось горячее водоснабжение, парацетомол и инетернет. Только вот, несмотря на эти явные успехи, страдания живых существ на убыль не пошли. А реализованных Мастеров становится все меньше.  Может быть именно потому, что сидеть в лесах  и пещерах без батарей центрального отопления стало казаться некоторым "деградацией"? Я не знаю ответа на этот вопрос. Я, в конце концов, "виртуал".  :Smilie: 

Еще раз благодарю Олега Владимировича и его учеников. Общение было для меня черезвычайно полезным. К сожалению, на мой взгляд, дискуссия ушла уже максимально далеко от интересных мне предметов - посему оставляю за собой право (уж извините) более ответных опусов не писать. Счастливо.

----------

Иилья (03.10.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Сказ про то, как Олег Мужчиль с сотоварищами капканы в лесу ставил и жуков ел: http://banderivets.org.ua/index.php?...ista/zmista303

----------

Dondhup (01.10.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.02.2010), Иосиф В (19.11.2009)

----------


## Legba

Александер, не волнуйтесь так. Мне кажется, Вы не очень внимательно читали полемику в данном посте. Если уж это необходимо, следует пояснить.




> Детские мысли лучше оставить при себе, чем заявлять о них. Странно, являясь старожилом форума(а может и учения, что не удивительно в наше время) -выдавать такие словеса!...


Мысль, вообще-то, не моя, а Олега Владимировича Мужчиля. Впрочем, как я уже заметил, ее разделяли некоторые неглупые люди. Я лично - так не думаю, извините.



> Представляясь традицией Вуду, Вы рассуждаете о Дхарме, в которой ничего не понимаете.


Я, безусловно, ничего не понимаю. К счастью, рассуждать при этом мне никто пока не запрещал. Если Вы лично запретите - извольте, не буду.




> Кто-то из мастеров сказал, что реализация не зависит от бытовых условий людей, - вот Вам и ответ.


Спасибо, я тоже так думаю. Если у Вас есть время и желание, можете попробовать донести эту мысль до адептов "Нингма в Украине". 

Читайте, пожалуйста, более внимательно. :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (01.10.2009)

----------


## Александр С

> Силовая подготовка: подтягивание (108 раз); отжимание (108 раз); жим от груди (108 кг). Уничтожение живой силы противника: снятие часового ножом сзади — «наваливанием», ножом сверху а горло, с перерезанием горла; спереди — «надергиванием», «нахлестом», «перерезанием», «крюком»; уничтожение на ходу сзади, спереди, захват, уничтожение оглушением сзади, спереди; удушение сзади» и т. д. и т. п.


Красота

----------


## Вова Л.

Что за любовь у наших уважаемых форумчан лазить по каким-то левым сайтам, да потом еще выносить их перлы на данный форум. То сотню страниц на Блаватскую изведем, то на Кураева, теперь ньингма эта в Украине. Ну ведь все уже про них сказано, с линией приемственности ДЖ все тоже понятно, дальше пусть хоть по канону рассказывает, хоть нет - связываться с ними смысла никакого не имеет. Зачем только весь этот маразм собирать по и-нету?

----------

Bob (19.09.2009), Dondhup (18.01.2010), Sforza (19.09.2009), Ануруддха (07.05.2010), Иилья (19.09.2009), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (19.09.2009), Этэйла (18.09.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Зачем только весь этот маразм собирать по и-нету?


Это фсё ради лулзов.  :Smilie:

----------

Иилья (19.09.2009), Этэйла (18.09.2009)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Еще раз повторюсь в этой явно неоднозначной теме есть доводы в пользу возможности убийства человека.
> Возможно Вас не устраивает формулировка? Тогда лучше я буду говорит так - нет абсолютного запрета на убийство, есть ситуации когда с т.з. учения убийство является более благим деянием.


"Нагарджуна пишет в своём "Письме к другу", что если кто-либо совершает негативный поступок ради того, чтобы защитить своих родителей, детей, буддизм или Три Драгоценности, то ему всё равно прийдётся испытывать все последствия этого деяния. Вопрос только в том, осознаёте ли вы последствия совершаемого вами действия и готовы ли вы принять их на себя. Если вы убьете врага, то вас ждёт перерождение, преисполненное страданий. Но тогда извольте быть сразу к этому готовы."

Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче "Учение об отречении". Центр "Тушита", Дхарамсала (Индия), 7 декабря 1979 года.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.01.2010), Иосиф В (18.01.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> "Нагарджуна пишет в своём "Письме к другу", что если кто-либо совершает негативный поступок ради того, чтобы защитить своих родителей, детей, буддизм или Три Драгоценности, то ему всё равно прийдётся испытывать все последствия этого деяния. Вопрос только в том, осознаёте ли вы последствия совершаемого вами действия и готовы ли вы принять их на себя. Если вы убьете врага, то вас ждёт перерождение, преисполненное страданий. Но тогда извольте быть сразу к этому готовы."
> 
> Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче "Учение об отречении". Центр "Тушита", Дхарамсала (Индия), 7 декабря 1979 года.


Если не затруднит, приведите пожалуйста цитату из "Письма к другу".

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Если не затруднит, приведите пожалуйста цитату из "Письма к другу".


Судя по всему речь идёт о тридцатом четверостишии. За качество русского перевода автора не ручаюсь.

"Не совершай дурных поступков
Даже ради брахмана, божества или гостя,
Отца или матери, сына, супруги или приближенных.
Ведь они не возьмут на себя ни толики их адских последствий."

----------

Homer (05.05.2010)

----------


## Legba

Новый виток:

http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2582-330.html

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Вне зависимости от ответа, думаю, вряд ли что-то изменится в положении дел. По крайней мере в стане Дорже Жамбо точно не начнут креститься и отжиматься 33 раза вместо сегодняшних 108. Они уже привыкли, да и накидки в рясы перешивать как-то накладно...
Но вообще инициатива правильная.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

В дополнение к своим прошлым постам относительно последствий неблагих деяний ради благих целей, стоит отметить, что несмотря на утверждения учеников Дорже Жамбо о том, что будучи в Шейчен линге, Кхенпо-ла Цеванг Гьяцо из Миндроллинга, комментируя данную тему выразил полную поддержку позиции Дорже Жамбо, в рамках учений, которые он даровал киевской группе, он всё же придерживался мнения, тождественного вышеприведённой позиции Ценшаба Серконга Ринпоче, то есть, что в независимости от мотивации, *убийство в любом случае будет являться негативным действием со всеми соответсвующими последствиями.*

----------


## Топпер

> то есть, что в независимости от мотивации, *убийство в любом случае будет являться негативным действием со всеми соответсвующими последствиями.*


А кто-то доказывает обратное?  :EEK!:

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Складывается странное впечатление что Вы, бханте, не следили за обсуждением с 22 страницы, несмотря на то, что сами в нём участвовали.  :Smilie: 
Непосредственно, по одной из ссылок находим: _"...Заходили. После чего прочли утверждения оттуда, что с точки зрения формирования кармы "убийство - всегда убийство" Цевангу Гьяцо Кьенпо-ламе. Его ответ: "Они на 100% неправы: карма формируется сознанием, а не действием. Убийство, обусловленное бодхичиттой - не является грехом", после чего привел несколько примеров из текстов, один из них - про бодхисаттву на корабле из "Кунзан лами шалунг"."_

----------


## Legba

Переписка с Кхенченом Ринпоче, исторический документ.
Перенесено с dharma.org.ru




> Dear Your Eminence Minling Khenchen Rinpoche 
> 
> We have considered necessary to inform you about next information. Dorje Zhambo, the person who was invited Khenpo Tsewang Gyatso from Mindrolling monastery to Ukraine has mixed reputation. Authenticity of the monastery headed by him, his lineage, monastic vows of gelongpa level, curriculum (education program) of his monastery, and also his competence in Dharma Teachings and Tibetan medicine is a subject of hot discussions for a long time and raise the many doubts because of many contradictions and omissions from his hand. 
> 
> So, for example, from the Dorje Zhambo's brief biography which represented on official web page of his organization follows that he has accepted gelongpa monastic vows from the Choychen Dorje Chabchenba Lama (whose existence was not possible to prove up till nowadays, despite several formal requests) in 1989, thus, he has met him only for two years before 1989 in Buratiya, and then, in 1991 he was returned to Ukraine where he has registered the Buddhist organization, and in 1993 he creates the monastery. It is necessary to notice that is absolutely not clear how it was possible to accept gelongpa monastic vows and to create a monastery without sangha which arises only in availability of four experienced gelongpas according to Vinaya and necessary permission, and also, it is absolutely not clear in what language he received the teachings from the Choychen Dorje Chabchenba Lama. Also, It is necessary to notice that now Dorje Zhambo continue single-handedly devotes his students in the gelongpa monastic level in his Sheychen Ling monastery. Now, according to the words of his students, Dorje Zhambo declares his strong intention to visit Mindrolling for re-acceptance of gelongpa vows from Your Eminence, according to alleged special traditional ceremony, which seems strange enough. 
> 
> As interesting fact that earlier Dorje Zhambo has positioned himself as belonging to the line of the Nyingma, which was originated in Tibet in the fifth century and established by Guru named Sahasvara before the Shantarakshita and Guru Rinpoche were reached Tibet. Later this information has been canceled. Also it is necessary to mention that in spite of the fact that in 1991 Dorje Zhambo has received in Buratiya one of the tantric teaching from His Holiness the Dalai Lama, he and his students allow themselves to openly criticize the activities of His Holiness as a political and spiritual leader of Tibet. 
> 
> In Separate item it is necessary to note some suspicious practice named "Mag Tzal", which positioned by Dorje Zhambo as traditional Tibetan martial art, and that he teach in the walls of Sheychen Ling monastery. Would like to note that despite the many questions asking of the high Tibetan lamas about “Mag Tzal”, none of them are not only didn’t confirmed the existence of the last, but even did not hear about something like that. Besides the spiritual activity Dorje Zhambo also participates in one of the Ukrainian nationalist organizations and conducts some lectures-psycho trainings as a layman. 
> ...





> Dear Mr.,
> 
> First of all I thank you so much for your concern for the dharma.I really appreciate your thoughtfullness of clarifying about Dojre Zampo with me.
> As we all know that Dharma should help people, motivate people to be a good human being, bring peace everywhere not choas and bring people together to help other sentient beings who are suffering now. Main dharma should train the mind. But this is really unfortunate to know what is happening there.
> 
> Regarding Dorje Zampo- I never ever have met him or spoke to him on phone but only through emails. THere was a lady named Yulha who was working for him and i talked to her few times. she told me that Dorje Zampo wanted to invited a Lama to Ukraine to teach dharma. also i did get a mail from Dorje mentioning that he wanted to invite a Lama to Ukraine to teach Dharma. I thought that was a good intention to which i send Khenpo Tsewang.
> I dont have much information of Dorje Zampo is , what vows he has or which lineage he follows etc. Our intention was to send a Lama to teach the Dharma and nothing more. I dont know about his getting Gelong vows from me. 
> 
> Regarding the martial arts of Tibetan- I have never heard of it and we dont have martial arts. We do have yoga practices as Tsa Lung other then this, i have never heard.
> ...

----------

Dondhup (28.05.2010), Dron (30.05.2010), filoleg (30.05.2010), Fritz (29.05.2010), Ittosai (29.05.2010), Pedma Kalzang (28.05.2010), Tashi_Tsering (29.05.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.05.2010), Вова Л. (28.05.2010), Евгений Грейт (08.02.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (28.05.2010), Этэйла (31.05.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Что собственно и следовало ожидать.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Огромное спасибо авторам письма!*

Интересно какая реакция последует со стороны самозванцев. После такого я бы на месте Дорже Жамбо собрал все свое войско и уехал в Чечню воевать на стороне вахабитов. Не пропадать же боевым навыкам и опыту в жукоедении  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Пусть все сомнения тех, кто заблуждался относительно "Дорже Жамбо" рассеются после такого!
Было бы здорово выделить жирным шрифтом и повесить на главной странице Ассоциации, чтобы люди не попадались на удочку самозванцев, не впадали в заблуждения и омрачения.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.05.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Я плохо знаю английский, насколько я понял Ринпоче спросил- кто вы такие, может стоит написать Ринпоче что мы- буддисты разных линий с буддийского форума в России )

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ринпоче ответил: "Лажа какая-то, что не может не печалить. Не видел я его и не знаю. И вообще кто такие эти марциальные искусства - не знаю."  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

http://dharma.org.ru/board/post76258.html#76258

Ребятки с Украины похоже просто возомнили себя бодхисаттвами и решили что им можно теперь убивать, карать и делать всё что они считают нужным с высоты своего бодхисаттства.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Давайте не будем постоянно идентифицировать их гражданство, а то у посетителей могут сложится нехорошие ассоциации. Есть много хороших ребят с Украины  :Smilie:  В Украине много настоящих буддистов, в т.ч. и в Донецкой области , где расположен этот "монастырь".

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Предлагаю гордо называть шейченлинговцев *Свидетелями Мужчиля*.
а) Олег будет рад, так как сбудется его мечта;
б) Нингмапинцы будут рады, так как к их традиции перестанут приписывать самозванцев;
в) Украинцы будут рады, так как большинство из них даже не знает о партизанских отрядах в лесах Донецка, которые употребили уже все травы в окрестности и пожрали всех жуков.

Эко я мудро придумал!

----------

filoleg (30.05.2010), Дмитрий С (30.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.05.2010), Сергей Хос (30.05.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2010)

----------


## Сергей Коничев

> http://dharma.org.ru/board/post76258.html#76258
> 
> Ребятки с Украины похоже просто возомнили себя бодхисаттвами и решили что им можно теперь убивать, карать и делать всё что они считают нужным с высоты своего бодхисаттства.


Вообще то, бодхисаттва, действительно, в крайних случаях может убивать. Согласно второстепенным обетам бодхисаттвы. (но только в крайних и исключительных случаях, когда другого средства нет). Хотя тема не об этом.

----------


## Dron

Cамеди, термоядерно, граунд зиро.

----------


## Fritz

> Давайте не будем постоянно идентифицировать их гражданство, а то у посетителей могут сложится нехорошие ассоциации. Есть много хороших ребят с Украины  В Украине много настоящих буддистов, в т.ч. и в Донецкой области , где расположен этот "монастырь".


Замечание про гражданство справедливое, только его учёт не устранит проблемы представления хороших ребят с Украины плохим парнем Мужчилем в   Межконфессиональном совете при администрации Президента:




> Второе: насчет межконфессиональной толерантности. Наша организация уже много лет входит в Межконфессиональный совет при администрации Президента, Дорже Жамбо - представитель там от буддистов.


http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2582-540.html

----------


## Пангена

Тема хоть и старая, однако Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама продолжает все в том же духе. Буквально сгодня наткнулся на видеозапись семинара под названием "Психологические основы буддийских практик". Среди тем семинара заявллены "Основы современной психоинженерии", "базовые психологические модели работы с сознанием в буддизме", а на десерт "NLP и буддийская тантра". Как говорится, без комментариев.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тема хоть и старая, однако Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама продолжает все в том же духе. Буквально сгодня наткнулся на видеозапись семинара под названием "Психологические основы буддийских практик". Среди тем семинара заявллены "Основы современной психоинженерии", "базовые психологические модели работы с сознанием в буддизме", а на десерт "NLP и буддийская тантра". Как говорится, без комментариев.


Не к ночи будет сказано

----------

Оскольд (17.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2012)

----------


## Патханов

Такое ощущение что тут некоторые ярые противники Дорже Жамбо совсем позабыли о таких вещах как *"4 опоры учения"* и о *"тройном соответствии учения"*.
*Первая опора - "учение есть прибежище, а не человек его трактующий"* - _но некоторым людям похоже копаться в биографии ДЖ намного интереснее чем анализировать учение которое он дает. Такие выводы делаю, так как не нашел конструктивной критики в адрес учения, зато прочел много всяких слухов и сплетен о биографии._ 
*Вторая опора - "смысл учения есть прибежище, а не буква"* - _неважно проходят лекции на древне-тибетском наречии, или на современном языке с терминами из психологии, главное передан ли смысл учения или нет. И опять же, не нашел конструктивной критики о том, что где то смысл передан не верно, зато народ цепляется к отдельным словам, которые им не понравились. Вот не понравилось кому то, что буддизм назвали психоинженерной системой, не традиционно звучит, как то не по тибетски, традиция нарушена, какой ужас..._
*Третья опора - "Прибежищем являются наставления точного смысла, а не наставления смысл которых ещё требует разъяснений. "* - _все непонятные термины, Дорже Жамбо разъясняет предельно точно дабы ученики не додумывали ненужных смыслов. В любой манипулятивной системе как раз делается наоборот, например в христианстве (бог, грех, душа, святой дух, благодать и т.д.)_
*Четвертая опора - Прямое постижение есть прибежище, а не понимание полученные лишь путём интеллектуальных рассуждений* - _в конце концов ДЖ не призывает верить чему либо, пока это не будет проверено на собственном опыте во время практики._

Так же немаловажной доктриной буддизма является *"тройное соответствие учения"*, благодаря которому, буддизм распостраняется по всему миру добровольно, без применения какого либо насилия и принуждения.
*1. Соответствие времени* -_ глупо давать учение современным людям на старо-тибетском наречии, если они намного лучше понимают терминологию психологии, НЛП, кибернетики._
*2. Соответствие месту* - _наши люди, мягко говоря, выросли не в буддийской культуре, и многие традиционные вещи для них просто дикие. Надеюсь адекватные люди, понимают что расхаживать в монашеской рясе например по Москве это дико! и к учению ты скорее привлечешь любителей восточной экзотики, а нормальных, думающих, соображающих людей, скорее оттолкнешь таким видом. У нас другие климатические условия нежели в Индии или Тибете, другая культура, воспитание у населения и мудрый учитель должен это учитывать._
*3. Соответствие человеку* - _тут все просто и понятно, к каждому человеку подбирается индивидуальный подход._

*Советую всё таки перед тем как писать свои отзывы о Дорже Жамбо, познакомиться с тем о чем он рассказывает в своих лекциях и делать трезвые выводы что является Дхармой, а что нет.*

----------


## Дордже

> *Первая опора - "учение есть прибежище, а не человек его трактующий"* - [I]но некоторым людям похоже копаться в биографии ДЖ намного интереснее чем анализировать учение которое он дает. как писать свои отзывы о Дорже Жамбо, познакомиться с тем о чем он рассказывает в своих лекциях и делать трезвые выводы что является Дхармой, а что нет.[/B]


В Важдраяне личность гуру очень важна, получить ванг и принять коренным гуру человека с непонятным прошлым этого врагу не пожелаешь!

----------

Bob (31.12.2012), Германн (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> *Советую всё таки перед тем как писать свои отзывы о Дорже Жамбо, познакомиться с тем о чем он рассказывает в своих лекциях и делать трезвые выводы что является Дхармой, а что нет.*


Счас начнется!  :Smilie:

----------


## Патханов

> В Важдраяне личность гуру очень важна, получить ванг и принять коренным гуру человека с непонятным прошлым этого врагу не пожелаешь!


Угу, понятно, вот уже пошло противоречее словам самого Будды, последователями которого мы все являемся. Первая опора как и последующие три как раз и даны были Буддой для того что бы Дхарма не обростала глупой, суеверной религиозностью.  :Smilie: 
Хотелось бы услышать от вас внятную, логически грамотно построенную систему доказательств, а не громкие восклицания типа "еретик" и т.д.

----------


## Дордже

> Угу, понятно, вот уже пошло противоречее словам самого Будды, последователями которого мы все являемся. Первая опора как и последующие три как раз и даны были Буддой для того что бы Дхарма не обростала глупой, суеверной религиозностью. 
> Хотелось бы услышать от вас внятную, логически грамотно построенную систему доказательств, а не громкие восклицания типа "еретик" и т.д.


Про Учение Будды может говорить каждый-Украина свободная страна, только тут ведь про тантру. А раз дело касается желтых мантий, тут должны быть соблюдены ряд условий Если нет связи с Линией Передачи или самайи нарушены или нет пермита такой человек не может быть ваджрным наставником

----------

Германн (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Про Учение Будды может говорить каждый-Украина свободная страна, только тут ведь про тантру. А раз дело касается желтых мантий, тут должны быть соблюдены ряд условий Если нет связи с Линией Передачи или самайи нарушены или нет пермита такой человек не может быть ваджрным наставником


Я всё никак не услышу от вас системы доказательств, одни восклицания, а это не наш метод, не буддийский

----------


## Дордже

> Я всё никак не услышу от вас системы доказательств, одни восклицания, а это не наш метод, не буддийский


ОК. Гуру Ринпоче для вас авторитет? 




> *Гуру Падмасамбхава. Ваджрный учитель и божество-Йидам*
> Благородная Цогял спросила учителя: Если учитель, сам не получив посвящений, дает их другим, получат они посвящения или нет?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Хотя какой-то самозванец может назначить тебя на должность царского советника и тем самым наделить властью, тебя будут ждать одни только неприятности. Точно так же, хотя ты можешь получить посвящение от учителя, который сам его не получал, твой ум будет погублен. Более того, ты загубишь умы других, и вы отправитесь в низшие миры, как падает в пропасть запряженный вместе скот. Заключенные в железный ящик, из которого нет выхода, вы низвергнетесь на дно ада.


Полная версия

----------

Sadhak (30.12.2012), Германн (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

Вы ссылаетесь на другой авторитет, но это не система доказательств, это чисто религиозный метод, типа "вот это истина, потому что это сказал Иисус"
Будда сказал не принимать ничего на веру лишь в силу того что это сказано Буддой (А тем более его "авторитетными" последователями).
По поводу слов Падмасамбхавы, то тут ясно что речь идёт о посвящениях на различные практики. - Вспоминаю слова ДЖ на одной из лекций где он говорил что если учитель видит что ученику необходимо дать практиковать некую практику, а сам учитель не имеет посвящения на данную практику, то в его компетенции, отправить ученика к другому учителю который работал данную практику. И такие случаи в истории буддизма встречались довольно таки часто.

Не хотите слушать лекции, никто не заставляет, но зачем выдумывать критику на голом месте?

----------


## Дордже

Так мы и не слушаем, это вы тут налетели с шашкой на тему 2005г и буддизму стали учить. Спилите мушку)))

----------


## Патханов

на самом деле про тему легко можно было бы забыть и она бы ушла в аналы истории, но есть тут несколько рьяных добровольцев, которые сочли своим долгом везде где только не появляется имя ДЖ бросать ссылку на эту тему и предупреждать об особо опасной украинской секте. Вот поэтому и приходится возвращаться к старому...
Прошу прощения если обидел ваши религиозные чувства

----------


## Дордже

Да вы не обидели, просто если бы ДЖ не скрывал где, когда от кого получил гелонга и какую линию представляет, этой темы не было вообще. А так есть много несостыковок, которые до сих пор висят в воздухе. Может быть он хороший человек, но тут обсуждали именно его аутентичность как учителя Ньингмы.

----------

Германн (30.12.2012), Джнянаваджра (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Да вы не обидели, просто если бы ДЖ не скрывал где, когда от кого получил гелонга и какую линию представляет, этой темы не было вообще. А так есть много несостыковок, которые до сих пор висят в воздухе. Может быть он хороший человек, но тут обсуждали именно его аутентичность как учителя Ньингмы.


"В 1987 г. принял Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях в качестве мирского последователя от Учителя Дарма Доди, ламы Иволгинского дацана "Гандан Даши Чойнхорлинг" (Бурятия) и стал его учеником. В этом же году получил посвящение в практики Школы Ньингма-па от другого ламы - Наставника Чойчена Дорже.
20 мая 1989 г. принял от Наставника буддийское монашество Школы Ньингма-па." 
По моему никто ничего не скрывает, всё написано...

----------


## Дордже

Вот тут и тут  обсуждали Наставника Чойчена Дорже, но подтвердить его существование не удалось и круг замкнулся.  Я не очень хочу продолжать эту тему, просто как совет, думаю логикой в этой теме уже бесполезно что-то доказывать. Гораздо лучше если вы фактами, которые проверяются, опровергните все сомнения, тогда ни у кого не будет никаких вопросов.

----------

Германн (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Хотелось бы поделиться и обменяться информацией по поводу школы Лунг-Жонг-па.
> Мне удалось узнать следующее (сразу же сообщаю где какая информация получена и при обсудждении хотелось бы той же точности источников):
> - В донецком совете по делам религий (председатель - Костенко Г.В.) мне вообще сообщили, что это - шарлатаны, тоталитарная секта и вообще "они очень опасные". При попытке уточнить в чем именно - ничего вразумительного не услышал, кроме того, что Мужчиль Олег Владимирович (он же - Дорже Жамбо, - далее: Д.Ж.) - вообще нигде не был, ни в Бурятии, ни в монастыре, а все выдумал сам.
> - Монахи другого буддийского ордена - Ниппондзан Нихонзин (японская традиция, центр в г. Донецке) сообщили прямо противоположное: их учитель, японский монах Дзюнсей Терасава познакомился сч Д.Ж. именно в Иволгинском дацане в Бурятии в 1991 году, когда туда приезжал Далай-лама, причем Д.Ж. в это время занималсяименно обеспечением безопасности на территории монастыря в качестве монаха (по крайней мере на съемках того времени он в монашеской рясе, съемки делало местное NV). В это же время с Д.Ж. было еще несколько человек - учеников, двое из которых впоследствии были им оставлены для дальнейшего обучения в буддийской школе при дацане (пос.Топхар, ученики: Коростелев Сергей и Початовский Виктор). Впоследствии Д.Ж. направил Коростелева С. для дальнейшего обучения к Терасаве, в настоящее время он монах его ордена и постоянно при Терасаве в качестве пререводчика). Никакой информации о том, что Д.Ж. шарлатан ни от Коростелева, ни от Терасавы не услышал.
> - в этом же, 1991 году Д.Ж. некоторое время преподавал в дацане БИ хуваракам (студентам) по просьбе бывшего в то время ректором Доржи Будаева. Жил он в доме как раз Дармадоди, - это по поводу его ученической связ с этим ламой.
> - в 2003 году орден Лунг-Жонг-па выиграл дело в Верховном суде Украины против Госкомрелигии как раз по поводу обвинений в "тоталитаризме", "шарлатанстве" и "незаконной деятельности" (источники: донецкий совет по делам религий и начальник юридического отдела ордена).
> - в местной прессе Д.Ж. и орден Л.Ж.п. иначе как "террористами" не называют, при этом ссылаются как раз на донецкий Совет религий (т.е. - как раз на тех, кто ничего не смог доказать в суде). Как удалось выяснить мне "ветер дует" из СБУ - Д.Ж. активно занимается политикой, причем настроен довольно оппозиционно к действующей власти (см. его интервью "Буддизм и политика" на ningma.agava.ru).
> - насколько я смог узнать и от членов Л.Ж.п. и из литературы - звание "Чойдже-лама" вовсе не является в тибетской традиции таким уж сверхзначимым - его носят настоятели монастырей, каковым Д.Ж. и является(что-то вроде "преподобный".
> - монастырь действительно официально зарегистрирован в пос. Ольгинка Волновахского р-на Донецкой обл. (кстати, это пока единственный официально признанный в Украине буддийский монастырь, в отличии от черкасского "Белого лотоса".
> ...


Всё начиналось с того что все яро отрицали даже проживание ДЖ в Бурятии и его связь с Дармадоди, ссылаясь на то что кто то там чего то там не видел и не слышал...
Потом были предоставлены факты, всё подтвердилось, ДЖ таки жил в Бурятии, таки был учеником Дармадоди и ребята не утруждая себя извинениями сразу переключились на Чойчена Дорже, с теми же аргументами, ничего не видели, ничего не слышали, доказывайте, не то мы будем продолжать орать о ужасной тоталитарной секте. Всё доказать не всегда получается, да и казалось бы зачем?
Эти обсуждения начинают идти по кругу, время идет, прошлое всё больше от нас отдаляется, люди умирают и врядле всплывут какие то новые факты. Если уж есть такое желание критиковать, то теперешняя деятельность Дорже Жамбо даёт намного больше материала для обсуждений.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дхармананда

> 20 мая 1989 г. принял от Наставника буддийское монашество Школы Ньингма-па.


Насколько мне известно, для принятия монашеских обетов необходимо присутствие четырех монахов. Откуда взялись еще три нингмапинских монаха?

----------

Legba (07.01.2013), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Насколько мне известно, для принятия монашеских обетов необходимо присутствие четырех монахов. Откуда взялись еще три нингмапинских монаха?


Необходимо для чего? Для массовки? Дхарма - учение не догматичное, любые правила поведения работают лишь в определенных рамках, при определенных условиях и не являются абсолютными, в частности если в стране нет четырех гелонгов школы Нингма, то это не значит что учение не должно распостраняться. Пример тому Китай, куда из Индии прителепал на своих двух, один монах (Бодхидхарма) и распостранил там учение в одиночку. 
Хотелось бы услышать ваши доводы с точки зрения здравого смысла, а не завязанности на догмах и ритуалах. Спасибо!

----------


## Ho Shim

> Необходимо для чего? Для массовки? Дхарма - учение не догматичное, любые правила поведения работают лишь в определенных рамках, при определенных условиях и не являются абсолютными, в частности если в стране нет четырех гелонгов школы Нингма, то это не значит что учение не должно распостраняться. Пример тому Китай, куда из Индии прителепал на своих двух, один монах (Бодхидхарма) и распостранил там учение в одиночку. 
> Хотелось бы услышать ваши доводы с точки зрения здравого смысла, а не завязанности на догмах и ритуалах. Спасибо!


Вы что, издеваетесь? Ко времени прибытия Бодхидхармы там уже было около сотни тысяч монахов)))

----------

Legba (07.01.2013), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Да мужчильпа хоть лей в глаза - им все божья роса. Виная им пофиг, дхарма - тоже пофиг. Непонятно, зачем только при этом позиционировать себя как буддистов?

----------

Bob (31.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Вы что, издеваетесь? Ко времени прибытия Бодхидхармы там уже было около сотни тысяч монахов)))


Ага, именно сотни тысяч монахов)))) это вы похоже шутите  :Smilie:  



> В VI в. Буддизм проник в Китай и получил там новую жизнь и новое имя — Чань. Первым патриархом буддизма в Китае, принесшим в 520 г. н. э. этот светоч из Индии, был Бодхидхарма. Он наставлял китайских последователей на истинный путь, и фактически заложил основу распространения буддизма в Китае


http://www.nrgstyle.ru/uchenie-buddi...a-v-kitae.html гугл в помощь))




> Да мужчильпа хоть лей в глаза - им все божья роса. Виная им пофиг, дхарма - тоже пофиг. Непонятно, зачем только при этом позиционировать себя как буддистов?


Вы говорите в общем, но это всё равно что не сказать ничего, давайте конкретные примеры, конкретные высказывания, и уже тогда обсудим с точки зрения Дхармы

----------


## Топпер

> Необходимо для чего? Для массовки? Дхарма - учение не догматичное, любые правила поведения работают лишь в определенных рамках, при определенных условиях и не являются абсолютными, в частности если в стране нет четырех гелонгов школы Нингма, то это не значит что учение не должно распостраняться. Пример тому Китай, куда из Индии прителепал на своих двух, один монах (Бодхидхарма) и распостранил там учение в одиночку. 
> Хотелось бы услышать ваши доводы с точки зрения здравого смысла, а не завязанности на догмах и ритуалах. Спасибо!


Нет. Если нужного количества монахов нет, упасампада не может быть совершена. Это противоречит Винае. Ваши рассуждения - это разговоры в пользу бедных.
Когда в какой-либо стране не хватало монахов, посылали посольства в другие страны, а не занимались самочинными пострижениями.

----------

Bob (31.12.2012), Ho Shim (30.12.2012), Legba (07.01.2013), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Вантус (30.12.2012), Кузьмич (01.01.2013), Падма Осел (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Вы что, издеваетесь? Ко времени прибытия Бодхидхармы там уже было около сотни тысяч монахов)))


Да, они издеваются. Этакие глумливые зомби. Почитали бы они википедию хоть:
Буддизм в Китае:



> Уже к середине II века с буддизмом знакомится императорский двор, о чём свидетельствуют жертвоприношения Лао-цзы (основателю даосизма) и Будде, совершенные императором Хуань-ди в 165. По преданию, первые буддийские сутры были привезены на белой лошади в Лоян, столицу империи Восточная Хань, в царствование императора Мин-ди (58-76); здесь же позднее появился первый в Китае буддийский монастырь — Байма-сы (Храм Белой лошади).
> 
> В конце I века зарегистрирована деятельность буддистов ещё в одном городе восточноханьской империи — Пэнчэне. В начале II века была составлена «Сутра 42 статей» — первая попытка изложения на китайском языке основ буддийского учения.

----------

Bob (31.12.2012), Ho Shim (30.12.2012), Legba (07.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Падма Осел (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ага, именно сотни тысяч монахов)))) это вы похоже шутите


Даже неловко как-то...  :EEK!:  Он-же с императором встречался, который буддистом был. Там один из главных эпизодов был. Вы совсем ничего не знаете?




> Буддизм пришел в Китай 2000 лет назад. Уже в 65 г. н. э. сообщалось о коммуне буддистских монахов живших под королевским покровительством в северной части провинции Кяньгсу, неподалеку от места рождения Конфуция, так что первые монахи прибыли туда, очевидно, лет на сто ранее. С тех пор десятки тысяч монахов из Индии и Центральной Азии приходили в Китай по суше и по морю, но среди тех, кто принес учение Будды в Китай, ничье влияние нельзя сравнить с влиянием оказанным Бодхидхармой. 
> ...
> Когда Бодхидхарма пришел в Китай, там уже было около 2 000 храмов и 36 000 верующих на Юге. На Севере по переписи 477 г. насчитывалось 65 000 храмов и около 80 000 прихожан. Менее 50 лет спустя была проведена еще одна перепись, которая показала на Севере 30 000 храмов и 2 000 000 прихожан, то есть примерно 5% населения.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Вантус (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Хотелось бы услышать ваши доводы с точки зрения здравого смысла, а не завязанности на догмах и ритуалах. Спасибо!


С точки здравого смысла: каждый из этих четырех - не новичок и обладает опытом монашеской жизни минимум 10 лет. Тем самым, произведение нового монаха совершается с признания Сангхи (община мин 4х бхикшу) и гарантируется чистота передаваемых обетов. Новый монах становится легитимным в данной линии преемственности упасампады.

А переписывать Дхарму под свои нужды - удел людей недалеких. Поднял флаг "свободы от догм и ритуалов" и вороти что хочешь)))

Относительно буддизма в Китае - он был и до Бодхидхармы, прежде чем кидаться первой попавшейся ссылкой, хоть немного изучите вопрос:



> Уже к середине II века с буддизмом знакомится императорский двор, о чём свидетельствуют жертвоприношения Лао-цзы (основателю даосизма) и Будде, совершенные императором Хуань-ди в 165. ..
> ...Наибольший вклад в развитие буддизма внёс монах Даоань (312—385), который, помимо комментаторской и миссионерской деятельности, создал образцовый монастырский устав, ввёл культ будды Майтреи, один из самых распространённых в раннесредневековом Китае,...

----------

Pema Sonam (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> - Монахи другого буддийского ордена - Ниппондзан Нихонзин (японская традиция, центр в г. Донецке) сообщили прямо противоположное: их учитель, японский монах Дзюнсей Терасава познакомился сч Д.Ж. именно в Иволгинском дацане в Бурятии в 1991 году, когда туда приезжал Далай-лама, причем Д.Ж. в это время занималсяименно обеспечением безопасности на территории монастыря в качестве монаха (по крайней мере на съемках того времени он в монашеской рясе, съемки делало местное NV).


В Бурятии кто только не носит рясы. Все хувараки (студенты дацанов), ни разу не монахи - носят, женатые служители культа - тоже носят. Далай-лама весьма осуждал такую традицию, поскольку это бросает тень на сангху. Ниппондзан Нихонзин никакого отношения к тибетской традиции не имеет и ни разу в ее вопросах не авторитетен. Не уверен, что в нем самом есть монахи.




> В это же время с Д.Ж. было еще несколько человек - учеников, двое из которых впоследствии были им оставлены для дальнейшего обучения в буддийской школе при дацане (пос.Топхар, ученики: Коростелев Сергей и Початовский Виктор). Впоследствии Д.Ж. направил Коростелева С. для дальнейшего обучения к Терасаве, в настоящее время он монах его ордена и постоянно при Терасаве в качестве пререводчика). Никакой информации о том, что Д.Ж. шарлатан ни от Коростелева, ни от Терасавы не услышал.


Оставьте разговоры о Терасаве, они не в тему, поскольку говорится о тибетской традиции ньингма.



> - в этом же, 1991 году Д.Ж. некоторое время преподавал в дацане БИ хуваракам (студентам) по просьбе бывшего в то время ректором Доржи Будаева. Жил он в доме как раз Дармадоди, - это по поводу его ученической связ с этим ламой.


Откуда это известно и что он преподавал?



> - Д.Ж. действительно имеет тантрическое посвящение, по крайней мере от Далай-ламы, когда тот давал его в 1991 г. в Иволгинском дацане (источники: Терасава, Коростелев, последний, кстати также имеет посвящение в тантру от Дармадоди, которому его рекомендовал именно Д.Ж.).
> Буду рад получить любую информацию относительно этой организации (Лунг-Жонг-па) и особенно -Д.Ж.


Я получал этих посвящений уж не помню сколько. Даже тхеравадин Топпер получал их пачками. И что с того?

----------

Legba (07.01.2013), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Нет. Если нужного количества монахов нет, упасампада не может быть совершена. Это противоречит Винае. Ваши рассуждения - это разговоры в пользу бедных.
> Когда в какой-либо стране не хватало монахов, посылали посольства в другие страны, а не занимались самочинными пострижениями.


Но вы надеюсь согласны, что Буддизм не апсолютизирует любые правила поведения (в том числе Винаю), и они работают в определенных рамках, при определенных обстоятельствах. В восьмидесятых годах ещё нельзя было легально из Украины приехать, учится Дхарме в Бурятию и потому Дорже Жамбо поехал под предлогом работать лесником. Какие такие посольства в другие страны? Так и представляю как монахи из других стран прибывают в Бурятию как партизаны под видом спортсменов, туристов  :Smilie:  для проведения обряда упасампады.




> Я получал этих посвящений уж не помню сколько. Даже тхеравадин Топпер получал их пачками. И что с того?


абсолютно ни чего, если их сейчас недобросовестные учителя раздают как попало дабы привлечь по больше последователей. Вы сами можете согласится что это всё "понты для лохов" и единственно значимым является это ваши реальные достижения в тех или иных практиках.

----------


## Топпер

> Но вы надеюсь согласны, что Буддизм не апсолютизирует любые правила поведения (в том числе Винаю), и они работают в определенных рамках, при определенных обстоятельствах.


Конечно же не согласен. 
Виная есть Виная. И она либо нарушается, либо нет. В вопросе пострижения это выльется в то, что люди либо становятся монахами либо нет.



> В восьмидесятых годах ещё нельзя было легально из Украины приехать, учится Дхарме в Бурятию и потому Дорже Жамбо поехал под предлогом работать лесником. Какие такие посольства в другие страны? Так и представляю как монахи из других стран прибывают в Бурятию как партизаны под видом спортсменов, туристов  для проведения обряда упасампады.


Это всё здорово. Но это никоим образом Винаю отменить не может. Если четырёх гелонгов не было, церемония проведена быть не могла. 
Это без вариантов.

Кстати, и в Бурятию ездили без особых проблем. Андрей Терентьев ещё в семидесятые начал.

----------

Bob (31.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Кузьмич (03.01.2013), Падма Осел (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Дхармананда

Но сейчас-то проблем таких нет) Я ничего не путаю, Дорже Жамбо еще и самолично посвящает в монашество?

----------

Pema Sonam (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Конечно же не согласен. 
> Виная есть Виная. И она либо нарушается, либо нет. В вопросе пострижения это выльется в то, что люди либо становятся монахами либо нет.


Будда на протяжении своего пребывания здесь, сам всё время вводил и дополнял правила общежития между монахами, адекватно сложившейся ситуации. 
Прошло 2.5 тыс. лет, и для внимательного наблюдателя станет ясно, что условия жизни всё таки немножко поменялись, мы живем не в древней Индии, нам не нужно самостоятельно себе ткать одежду из льна или хлопка и часть Винаи уже утратила свою актуальность. 
*"19. Когда монах строит для себя большое жилище, он может положить два или три слоя штукатурки вокруг оконной рамы и также усилить площадь вокруг дверной рамы на ширину дверного проема. Если он применил большее количество штукатурки, такой поступок требует признания. "* - это правило для какой страны, с какими климатическими условиями написано?
*"57. Если какой-либо монах купается с интервалом менее чем в две недели, за исключением надлежащих случаев, то такой поступок требует признания. Надлежащие случаи здесь таковы: последние полтора месяца горячего сезона, первый месяц сезона дождей, два с половиной месяца жары, время лихорадки, время болезни, время работы, время нахождения в странствии, время ветра или дождя. Таковы надлежащие случаи здесь."* - мне очень нравится дополнение к этому правилу "последние полтора месяца горячего сезона, первый месяц сезона дождей, два с половиной месяца жары, время лихорадки" - ага это именно о наших климатических условиях написано  :Smilie:  
*"62. Если какой-либо монах сознательно использует воду, содержащую живые существа, то такой поступок требует признания."* - ясное дело, во времена Будды микроскопов небыло, сейчас получается, мы должны употреблять для готовки и питья исключительно "мертвую" воду. Монахи, скажите кефиру НЕТ!!!
*"67. Если какой-либо монах сознательно и по договоренности путешествует вместе с женщиной, хотя бы на расстояние от одной деревни до другой, то такой поступок требует признания."*  - значит учителя из Индии к нам должны добираться не на самолетах вместе с другими женщинами и мужчинами, а пешком, иначе они нарушают винаю.
Продолжаю читать и диву даюсь, как можно не понимать того что время не стоит на месте. Чего только стоят разделы Винаи об одежде, где написано как её ткать, из чего делать и в какого размера ткань заворачивать тело, ребята, мы живем не в Индии. Сейчас зима, снимайте теплые куртки, заворачивайтесь в простыни, посмеёмся все вместе. 




> Я ничего не путаю, Дорже Жамбо еще и самолично посвящает в монашество?


Кроме него больше гелонгов на Украине не знаю. Слышал что собирались кого то отправить на посвящение в Миндроллинг (Индия), но тот парень передумал быть монахом.

----------


## Дхармананда

Вы рассматриваете мелкие проступки. Определение легитимной Сангхи как общины мин 4х монахов - более основополагающе в контексте традиции.




> Кроме него больше гелонгов на Украине не знаю.


Так препятствий для приглашения нет. Это уже не от тяжкой жизни, а по собственному почину.  И учителя, в т.ч. нингмапинские приезжают.

----------

Bob (31.12.2012), Ho Shim (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Будда на протяжении своего пребывания здесь, сам всё время вводил и дополнял правила общежития между монахами, адекватно сложившейся ситуации. 
> Прошло 2.5 тыс. лет, и для внимательного наблюдателя станет ясно, что условия жизни всё таки немножко поменялись, мы живем не в древней Индии, нам не нужно самостоятельно себе ткать одежду из льна или хлопка и часть Винаи уже утратила свою актуальность.


Но Виная, тем не менее осталась. И Архаты на Первом Сангити постановили не отменять даже малых и незначительных правил. Видимо Жамбо-лама авторитетнее собора из пятисот Архатов, если вы считаете, что он по своему усмотрению может отменять Винаю.



> *"19. Когда монах строит для себя большое жилище, он может положить два или три слоя штукатурки вокруг оконной рамы и также усилить площадь вокруг дверной рамы на ширину дверного проема. Если он применил большее количество штукатурки, такой поступок требует признания. "* - это правило для какой страны, с какими климатическими условиями написано?
> *"57. Если какой-либо монах купается с интервалом менее чем в две недели, за исключением надлежащих случаев, то такой поступок требует признания. Надлежащие случаи здесь таковы: последние полтора месяца горячего сезона, первый месяц сезона дождей, два с половиной месяца жары, время лихорадки, время болезни, время работы, время нахождения в странствии, время ветра или дождя. Таковы надлежащие случаи здесь."* - мне очень нравится дополнение к этому правилу "последние полтора месяца горячего сезона, первый месяц сезона дождей, два с половиной месяца жары, время лихорадки" - ага это именно о наших климатических условиях написано  
> *"62. Если какой-либо монах сознательно использует воду, содержащую живые существа, то такой поступок требует признания."* - ясное дело, во времена Будды микроскопов небыло, сейчас получается, мы должны употреблять для готовки и питья исключительно "мертвую" воду. Монахи, скажите кефиру НЕТ!!!
> *"67. Если какой-либо монах сознательно и по договоренности путешествует вместе с женщиной, хотя бы на расстояние от одной деревни до другой, то такой поступок требует признания."*  - значит учителя из Индии к нам должны добираться не на самолетах вместе с другими женщинами и мужчинами, а пешком, иначе они нарушают винаю.


Насчёт путешествий: здесь речь идёт о индивидуальном путешествии. Наедине. А не просто о поездке в общественном транспорте. Но это так, к слову.
Касаемо же приведённых пунктов из Патимоккхи:

1. Это раздел, который используется для упосатхи, когда монахи каются в совершённых нарушениях. И если монаху придётся строить кути с двумя слоями штукатурки, то он должен будет покаяться. Тоже самое с остальным. Это не означает, что монахи не совершают нарушений, совершают конечно. Но это означает, что эти нарушения не должны считаться правильными из-за того, что дескать "время изменилось", "климат другой" и т.п.

2. Правила Патимоккхи не имеют непосредственного отношения к способу пострижения монаха. Поэтому доказывать правильность нелигитимного пострижения нарушениями пунктов Патимоккхи просто не логично. Одно не следует из другого. Это разные разделы Винаи.

3. Будда и так разрешил монахам в отдалённых районах много послаблений. Отдалённые - это местности вне долины Ганги. Так например, пострижение возможно не в количестве 10 монахов, а в количестве 4. Всё. Других послаблений в этом вопросе Будда не делал. Он не говорил, что раз в стране социализм, то стричь в монахи может один монах.
Кстати, Дхармадоди был вообще гелонгом?. А вот примеров восстановления Сангхи, когда монахов не хватало, в истории достаточно. Это и тибетское воссаздание после правления Ландармы, когда для миньяна пригласили чаньского монаха. Это и воссоздание линий тхеравадинских никай, когда посылали за монахами в другие страны. И во всех этих случаях никто не пытался делать отговорки на тему того: что дескать время сейчас тяжёлое, поэтому в монахи можно постричься от одного монаха.

Тогда почему не продлить это правило и просто не объявить какую-либо группу молодёжи, которые насмотрелись фильмов про кун-фу и одевшихся в непонятные одежды монахами? Не вижу причин не признать таковых монахов, если мы признаем других нелигитимно постриженных.



> Продолжаю читать и диву даюсь, как можно не понимать того что время не стоит на месте. Чего только стоят разделы Винаи об одежде, где написано как её ткать, из чего делать и в какого размера ткань заворачивать тело, ребята, мы живем не в Индии. Сейчас зима, снимайте теплые куртки, заворачивайтесь в простыни, посмеёмся все вместе.


Я и так хожу в Рясе и подряснике по улице. Конечно, тёплую куртку поддеваю. Но это вынужденная мера. Без этого можно умереть. Поэтому ношу, но каяться за такое нарушение придётся.

----------

Bob (31.12.2012), Ittosai (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Дордже (30.12.2012), Дхармананда (30.12.2012), Патханов (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Вы рассматриваете мелкие проступки. Определение легитимной Сангхи как общины мин 4х монахов - более основополагающе в контексте традиции.


 Дело не в мелких или крупных проступках, а в том что эти правила не являются "абсолютными, божественными, данными нам свыше", эти правила даны для определенных условий жизни. Условия меняются и адекватной реакцией является временная отмена некоторых правил.



> Так препятствий для приглашения нет. Это уже не от тяжкой жизни, а по собственному почину.  И учителя, в т.ч. нингмапинские приезжают.


А, вы имели ввиду почему Дорже Жамбо не хочет ещё раз посвятится по всем правилам, что бы доказать всем что он может носить звание монаха? 
Наверно потому что не видит особого смысла в этом, живет уже 25 лет как монах, и не претендует на какие либо звания в буддийской иерархии.

----------


## Патханов

> Я и так хожу в Рясе и подряснике по улице. Конечно, тёплую куртку поддеваю. Но это вынужденная мера. Без этого можно умереть. Поэтому ношу, но каяться за такое нарушение придётся.


Ну это уже дело каждого. Честно говоря не вижу смысла в этом каяться, всё логично и практично

----------


## Топпер

> Дело не в мелких или крупных проступках, а в том что эти правила не являются "абсолютными, божественными, данными нам свыше", эти правила даны для определенных условий жизни. Условия меняются и адекватной реакцией является временная отмена некоторых правил.


Затем Достопочтенный Ананда обратился к старшим монахам: «Достопочтенные, Благословенный в момент своей кончины сказал мне так: «Когда я уйду, Ананда, пусть Сангха, если пожелает, отменит все меньшие и незначительные правила».
«Спросил ли ты, Достопочтенный Ананда, Благословенного о том, какие из правил являются меньшими и незначительными?»
«Нет, Достопочтенные».
Некоторые Тхеры тогда сказали, что меньшими и незначительными являются все правила, кроме четырёх Параджик; другие - что [таковыми являются] все эти, но [ещё] кроме тринадцати Сангхадисес; другие - что все эти, но [ещё] кроме двух Аният; другие - что все эти, но [ещё] кроме тридцати Ниссаггий; другие - что все эти, но [ещё] кроме девяносто двух Пачиттий; другие - что все эти, но [ещё] кроме четырёх Патидесаний.
Тогда Достопочтенный Маха Кассапа вынес постановление перед Сангхой: «Пусть досточтимая Сангха услышит меня. Миряне знают о нас: «Такие-то и такие-то вещи являются подобающими для вас, отшельников, сынов Сакьев; а такие-то и такие-то не являются». *Если мы отменим меньшие и незначительные правила, то нам скажут: «Тот свод правил, что отшельник Готама утвердил для своих учеников, продержался лишь до момента, как задымил его погребальный костёр. Покуда их учитель был с ними, до той поры они и соблюдали правила. Как только их учитель умер, так правила они и перестали соблюдать*».
Если время подходит Сангхе, то, не утверждая того, что не было утверждено, и, не отбрасывая того, что было утверждено, пусть Сангха примет на себя [все правила] и всегда будет вести себя в соответствии с тем, как они были установлены. Таково постановление.
Пусть досточтимая Сангха услышит меня. Пусть Сангха примет на себя [все] правила в соответствии с тем, как они были установлены. Тот из Достопочтенных, кто согласен с этим, пусть сохранит молчание. Кто не согласен, пусть говорит. *Сангха приняла на себя [все] правила в соответствии с тем, как они были установлены. Поэтому она безмолвствует. Так я понимаю*».

----------

Pyro (30.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

Мне много раз приходила в голову мысль, что будь Будда сейчас, то Виная была бы совсем другой. Виная как набор правил и наказаний это относительная, принадлежащая конкретному времени, вещь, обусловленная многими факторами, в основном, проступками конкретных членов Сангхи и жалобами мирян. Сам Будда разрешил отменять малые правила, но вот Ананда не уточнил, что есть малые правила :Cool:  Помнится, сыр- бор разгорелся из-за того, что монахи не могли без денег пересечь реку в каком- то месте, и захотели соль в рожке хранить... 
На самом деле Винаю полностью мало кто соблюдает. Так получилось, что я уже много месяцев имею возможность непосредственно наблюдать живых монахов и вижу, что и деньгами спокойно большинство пользуется, и т.д. Но менять Винаю никто не смеет, и вопрос еще в том, что никакого единого буддизма нет, а стало быть и единого вождя, который бы обладал значительной властью для таких революций. И что бы мы тут ни говорили, я не думаю, что в ближайшие тысячу лет кто- то изменит монашеский кодекс дисциплины, как ни относись к этому. А ведь сколько всего самсарического выросло с эпохи древней Индии, уух)) сколько соблазнов и развлечений) девайсов и виртуальных реальностей.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Патханов (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне много раз приходила в голову мысль, что будь Будда сейчас, то Виная была бы совсем другой. Виная как набор правил и наказаний это относительная, принадлежащая конкретному времени, вещь, обусловленная многими факторами, в основном, проступками конкретных членов Сангхи и жалобами мирян.


С одной стороны да. С другой Будде задавали вопрос насчёт Дхаммы прошлых Будд. И Будда Готама сказал, что Дхамма прошлых Будд, которые не дали Винаю, существовала недолго. Дхамма же тех Будд, которые давали Винаю, существовала долго.

Традиция считает, что Виная была создана на двадцатый год после просветления Будды. Но нельзя считать, что её не было до того. Она была просто неписанной. Например то, что нельзя убивать людей, или нельзя заниматься сексом, было понятно и до создания Винаи. И монахи не убивали и не занимались сексом. А вот когда возникли прецеденты, или как говорил Будда: когда омрачения в Сангхе возникли, потребовалось зафиксировать неписанные правила законодательно.



> Сам Будда разрешил отменять малые правила, но вот Ананда не уточнил, что есть малые правила Помнится, сыр- бор разгорелся из-за того, что монахи не могли без денег пересечь реку в каком- то месте, и захотели соль в рожке хранить...


Чуть выше я привёл цитату и сутты на эту тему.



> На самом деле Винаю полностью мало кто соблюдает. Так получилось, что я уже много месяцев имею возможность непосредственно наблюдать живых монахов и вижу, что и деньгами спокойно большинство пользуется, и т.д. Но менять Винаю никто не смеет, и вопрос еще в том, что никакого единого буддизма нет, а стало быть и единого вождя, который бы обладал значительной властью для таких революций. И что бы мы тут ни говорили, я не думаю, что в ближайшие тысячу лет кто- то изменит монашеский кодекс дисциплины, как ни относись к этому. А ведь сколько всего самсарического выросло с эпохи древней Индии, уух)) сколько соблазнов и развлечений) девайсов и виртуальных реальностей.


К счастью, что такого вождя нет.

----------

Дхармананда (30.12.2012), Кузьмич (03.01.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

> А, вы имели ввиду почему Дорже Жамбо не хочет ещё раз посвятится по всем правилам, что бы доказать всем что он может носить звание монаха?


Я это к тому, что препятствий для посвящения в монахи нет. Т.е. он может (если и взаправду монах) посвящать своих учеников в монахи без нарушений Винаи. Не надо увиливать. Сначала речь шла, что раньше были тяжелые условия для правильного принятия посвящения, сейчас таких проблем нет. И еще настораживает отсутствие взаимоотношений Жамбо с современными нингмапинскими наставниками и институциями. По причине того, что не будет признания, да и сами тибетцы удивятся "древним тибетским боевым искусствам".

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Мне много раз приходила в голову мысль, что будь Будда сейчас, то Виная была бы совсем другой. Виная как набор правил и наказаний это относительная, принадлежащая конкретному времени, вещь, обусловленная многими факторами, в основном, проступками конкретных членов Сангхи и жалобами мирян.


По любому была бы другой, при чем в каждой отдельной стране виная отличалась бы в зависимости от культуры, климата и законодательства...

----------


## Жека

> По любому была бы другой, при чем в каждой отдельной стране виная отличалась бы в зависимости от культуры, климата и законодательства...


Да, мне кажется, что есть вот такие общечеловеческие правила типа не убивать не заниматься сексом не лгать о своих духовных заслугах и т.д. И есть некие условности, связанные именно с реалиями Индии того времени, которые сейчас не имеют никакого смысла. Например, передвижения на колесницах. Тут у нас живет западный бхикку, который не пользуется "колесницами', так он в столицу несколько недель шел в визовый центр))
Ну что вот это, добродетельное поведение, или, простите, когда за деревьями леса не видишь?

----------

Говинда (25.03.2013), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Я это к тому, что препятствий для посвящения в монахи нет. Т.е. он может (если и взаправду монах) посвящать своих учеников в монахи без нарушений Винаи. Не надо увиливать. Сначала речь шла, что раньше были тяжелые условия для правильного принятия посвящения, сейчас таких проблем нет. И еще настораживает отсутствие взаимоотношений Жамбо с современными нингмапинскими наставниками и институциями. По причине того, что не будет признания, да и сами тибетцы удивятся "древним тибетским боевым искусствам".


Может, не может... к чему этот разговор? 
Почему вы решили что взаимоотношений с нингмапинцами нет, я видел что есть.
"Древнему тибетскому боевому исскуству" тибетцы не удивятся, это искусство было распостранено на территории бывшего Тибета в провинции Кхам, где как раз процветала школа Ньингма и откуда родом был Чойчен Дорже.

----------


## Топпер

А ему древнеиндийскую колесницу предлагали для поездки?

----------

Патханов (30.12.2012)

----------


## Жека

> А ему древнеиндийскую колесницу предлагали для поездки?


Нет) но у машины колеса есть? Есть. Значит- колесница!

----------

Патханов (30.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет) но у машины колеса есть? Есть. Значит- колесница!


В колесницу запрягается лошадь. Т.е. лошадь эксплуатируется и ей причиняются страдания. Да и то это правила касается личного управления колесницей. Ехать пассажиром не возбраняется.

Вот когда монахи на слонах, это действительно не есть хорошо.

----------


## Жека

Ну, в общем, он ходит пешком, может, лошадиные силы тоже нельзя использовать) современные.

----------

Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> абсолютно ни чего, если их сейчас недобросовестные учителя раздают как попало дабы привлечь по больше последователей. Вы сами можете согласится что это всё "понты для лохов" и единственно значимым является это ваши реальные достижения в тех или иных практиках.


Далай-лама в Бурятии давал посвящение толпе народа, в которой, вероятно, был и Мужчиль. Поэтому неясно, зачем вы приводите это как аргумент. Остальное из вашей речи - бред невежды. Посвящение в конкретную тантру получают, чтоб потом практиковать эту систему, передавать ее ученикам и т.п. Без посвящения все это невозможно, но само по себе посвящение еще не делает кого то ваджрачаьей - надо, как минимум, выполнить определенные вещи. Далай-лама вряд ли передавал в Бурятии ньингмапинские посвящения, ибо сам он - гелугпинский тулку.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, а какие посвящения получал Мужчиль, какова его линия, какой цикл?

----------

Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Далай-лама в Бурятии давал посвящение толпе народа, в которой, вероятно, был и Мужчиль. Поэтому неясно, зачем вы приводите это как аргумент. Остальное из вашей речи - бред невежды. Посвящение в конкретную тантру получают, чтоб потом практиковать эту систему, передавать ее ученикам и т.п. Без посвящения все это невозможно, но само по себе посвящение еще не делает кого то ваджрачаьей - надо, как минимум, выполнить определенные вещи. Далай-лама вряд ли передавал в Бурятии ньингмапинские посвящения, ибо сам он - гелугпинский тулку.


Давайте не будем опускаться до оскорблений друг друга. С этими групповыми посвящениями вообще получается полный казус. Для того что бы практика работала, должны соблюдаться три вещи о которых вы естественно знаете:
*1. Лунг* - разрешение, благословение вашего учителя на то, что вы готовы практиковать данную практику и она вам в данный момент необходима.
*2. Ванг* - эталонное переживание данной практики (посвящение)
*3. Трии* - получить наставления как в дальнейшем работать эту практику, её различные тонкости, нюансы.
Без этих трех опор ни одна тантра не работает. И тут нет никакой мистики.

По правилам, для того что бы вот так вот прийти на семинар и выпросить практику у другого ламы, ученик должен либо получить разрешение от своего коренного учителя, либо признать своим учителем этого ламу. 
В результате у нас получается что народ приходит на семинары за коллекцией новых посвящений и благословений, и самое грустное что восточные учителя эти посвящения таки дают. А это просто неслыханно, в цивилизованном мире, ни один нормальный психотерапевт не лечит пациентов толпами.




> Кстати, а какие посвящения получал Мужчиль, какова его линия, какой цикл?


Можете сами ему написать вопрос, раз вы такой любознательный  :Smilie:

----------


## Дхармананда

> Можете сами ему написать вопрос, раз вы такой любознательный


То есть даже ученики не знают о линии преемственности своего учителя? Тут уже и говорить не о чем, поскольку в тиб. буддизме это - гарантия того, что наставник не шарлатан. 
А рассказы о древнем тибетском БИ, единственная имеющаяся информация о котором - из уст некоего Мужчиля оставьте для людей более доверчивых.

----------

Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Давайте не будем опускаться до оскорблений друг друга. С этими групповыми посвящениями вообще получается полный казус. Для того что бы практика работала, должны соблюдаться три вещи о которых вы естественно знаете:
> *1. Лунг* - разрешение, благословение вашего учителя на то, что вы готовы практиковать данную практику и она вам в данный момент необходима.
> *2. Ванг* - эталонное переживание данной практики (посвящение)
> *3. Трии* - получить наставления как в дальнейшем работать эту практику, её различные тонкости, нюансы.
> Без этих трех опор ни одна тантра не работает. И тут нет никакой мистики.
> 
> По правилам, для того что бы вот так вот прийти на семинар и выпросить практику у другого ламы, ученик должен либо получить разрешение от своего коренного учителя, либо признать своим учителем этого ламу. 
> В результате у нас получается что народ приходит на семинары за коллекцией новых посвящений и благословений, и самое грустное что восточные учителя эти посвящения таки дают. А это просто неслыханно, в цивилизованном мире, ни один нормальный психотерапевт не лечит пациентов толпами.


Это разговор в пользу бедных. Получение посвящения не делает ваджрачарьей, но без посвящения нельзя стать ваджрачарьей. Помимо ванга надо осуществить приближение на 100 000, 400 000 или 100 000 на слог мантры (т.е., в случае Ваджракилаи, излюбленной практики ньингмапинцев где-то 1 500 000) повторений мантры и завершить это хомой. 1 500 000 - это где-то 4 месяца уединенного затворничества минимум. Когда он проводил свое затворничество?


> Можете сами ему написать вопрос, раз вы такой любознательный


Т.е. вы не знаете ответ на этот элементарный вопрос? Хорошо, я задам, куда писать?

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Tong Po (30.12.2012), Дордже (30.12.2012), Топпер- (30.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Это разговор в пользу бедных. Получение посвящения не делает ваджрачарьей, но без посвящения нельзя стать ваджрачарьей. Помимо ванга надо осуществить приближение на 100 000, 400 000 или 100 000 на слог мантры (т.е., в случае Ваджракилаи, излюбленной практики ньингмапинцев где-то 1 500 000) повторений мантры и завершить это хомой. 1 500 000 - это где-то 4 месяца уединенного затворничества минимум. Когда он проводил свое затворничество?


Такс, вот тут вы уже пихаете ненужную мистику где её не требуется. Эти тысячи прочтенных мантр просто внешнее действие которое само по себе нейтрально и может ровным счетом дать что то, как и не дать ничего. Важно лишь внутреннее состояние человека, те качества которые он взращивает в себе, а этот процесс сугубо индивидуален для каждого человека и глупо думать что ровно полтора миллиона, это число которое подходит всем и каждому. И что потом? Луч с небес прошибает вас насквозь когда вы дочитываете последнюю мантру? Когда начинается мистика, общение теряет свою конструктивность и опирается уже не на здравый смысл.




> Т.е. вы не знаете ответ на этот элементарный вопрос? Хорошо, я задам, куда писать?


Я не сказал что совсем уж не знаю, видел материалы, но уже не помню на память весь тот список имен учителей начиная от Гуру Сиддхешвары и заканчивая Чойченом Дорже.
Можете писать choidje@ukr.net

----------


## Дордже

Пока мы имеем:

1 был переводчиком и учеником у Учителя Дарма Доди. 
Лама Дарма Доди о ДЖ и слыхом не слыхивал

2 получил посвящение в практики Школы Ньингма-па от другого ламы - Наставника Чойчена Дорже
Несуществование некоего Чойчена Дорже со стопроцентной точностью определено ещё в конце 90-х посредством свидетельств руководства Иволгинского дацана и рядовых его обитателей, а также представителями ньинмапинских общин Бурятии

3 Принял от Наставника Чойчена Дорже буддийское монашество
1 лама не имеет давать такие обеты

4 У ДЖ традиция Лунгжонгпа
WTF???

5 "секретное боевое тибетское искусство"
О котором тибетцы еще пока не знают

Еще там куча всего от национализма и экстремизма до отсидочки. Пока ничего не опровергнуто. Что тут еще можно обсуждать?

----------

Bob (01.01.2013), Ho Shim (30.12.2012), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Дхармананда (30.12.2012), Падма Осел (30.12.2012), Пангена (30.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

Абсолютно ничего нового, по всем этим пунктам уже всё обсасывалось 25 раз, вы видите только то, что хотите видеть.
По преподаваемому Дорже Жамбо учению никакой критики нет, учит он хорошо и понятно, все благодарят. Значит всё в порядке.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дхармананда

Так и на БФ есть практики, которые могут складно говорить о Дхарме, только они школ не основывают и легенд в духе 90х не выдумывают.

----------

Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Так и на БФ есть практики, которые могут складно говорить о Дхарме, только они школ не основывают и легенд в духе 90х не выдумывают.


Конечно можно найти в инете наставления по любым практикам. Как и в аптеке можно найти любые лекарства, но без рецепта от хорошего врача, можно не тех таблеток накушаться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Далай-лама в Бурятии давал посвящение толпе народа, в которой, вероятно, был и Мужчиль.


Действительно был, я его помню, поскольку сам там был там в том году. Туда, кстати, тогда же и Баркашов приезжал. Жил аж у самого настоятеля Даши Ньимы и тоже сидел на ванге ))))
Кстати, если кому интересно, ванг, который давал в тот раз Далай-лама, был посвящением в тантру Авалокитешвары уровня крия-тантры. ))))

Насчет всего прочего - не думаю, что человек может стать полноценным учителем не получив системного образования. А такой возможности у него, конечно же не было, хоть бы он и жил у самого Дармадоди (в чем я лично сомневаюсь).
Ну, талантливый, видать, парень, и работоспособный. Почитал книжки, получил какое-то плюс-минус понимание, а теперь вот пересказывает другим. Что за беда, я не понимаю? ну и пусть бы себе. что за переполох?
Украйна, кстати, славится такими вот "езатеричными течениями" ))))

----------

Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Нико (30.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

Да уж...в Украине поактивнее будет гуру Бугаев..))часто в разных городах можно увидеть объявления по обучению медитации в чань-буддизме и тантре :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий С (30.12.2012), Пема Ванчук (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Такс, вот тут вы уже пихаете ненужную мистику где её не требуется. Эти тысячи прочтенных мантр просто внешнее действие которое само по себе нейтрально и может ровным счетом дать что то, как и не дать ничего.


Таким образом вы отвергаете как буддийскую, так и шиваитскую составляющую ваджраяны. Соответственно, вы просто самозванцы.

----------


## Патханов

> Таким образом вы отвергаете как буддийскую, так и шиваитскую составляющую ваджраяны. Соответственно, вы просто самозванцы.


Не нужно фантазировать чего не написано и орать сразу "еретики" призывая общественность обратить внимание на опасных экстремистов. Я не писал что что то отвергаю, мне просто интересно, вы вообще задумываетесь какова цель чтения этих мантр, почему именно столько то тысяч раз, а не плюс минус десять тысяч раз например? 
Интересно, с какой целью вы садитесь начитывать мантры? Что бы просто набивать цифры, а потом хвастать перед друзьями? Разкажите, будьте добры!

----------


## Дордже

> Не нужно фантазировать чего не написано и орать сразу "еретики" призывая общественность обратить внимание на опасных экстремистов. Я не писал что что то отвергаю, мне просто интересно, вы вообще задумываетесь какова цель чтения этих мантр, почему именно столько то тысяч раз, а не плюс минус десять тысяч раз например? 
> Интересно, с какой целью вы садитесь начитывать мантры? Что бы просто набивать цифры, а потом хвастать перед друзьями? Разкажите, будьте добры!


Оч просто мантры нужны чтобы развить связь с йидамом, только еретикам это никчему, им и ванга хватит, чтобы реализовать тантру

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Оч просто мантры нужны чтобы развить связь с йидамом, только еретикам это никчему, им и ванга хватит, чтобы реализовать тантру


Спасибо за ответ! Очень интерестно! То есть вы верите что вот эти синие, зеленые, красные существа с тханок действительно существуют и с ними можно наладить контакт?

----------

Говинда (25.03.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Таким образом вы отвергаете как буддийскую, так и шиваитскую составляющую ваджраяны. Соответственно, вы просто самозванцы.


Шиваитской составляющей Ваджраяны не существует.

----------


## Дордже

> Спасибо за ответ! Очень интерестно! То есть вы верите что вот эти синие, зеленые, красные существа с тханок действительно существуют и с ними можно наладить контакт?


Конечно только они уже давно просветлены и являются частью вашего просветленного ума, их даже в бардо видно, только тссссс это секрет, никто не должен знать, ато еретеки объявят вас своим новым лидером и произойдет раскол!

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Конечно только они уже давно просветлены и являются частью вашего просветленного ума, их даже в бардо видно, только тссссс это секрет, никто не должен знать, ато еретеки объявят вас своим новым лидером и произойдет раскол!


Тханка - это графический конспект, с очень богатой и сложной символикой. В тханках зашифрованы различные практики, омрачения, благие состояния и т.д. 
Когда люди начинают разговаривать с графическим конспектом, пытаются его оживить, начинается шизофрения. Простите если кого то расстроил, жаль что ваши учителя вам не разъяснили по поводу йидамов. 
Теперь всё встало на свои места, какие тут критики обитают, и как они практикуют свои практики...

----------

Иван Денисов (01.01.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тханка - это графический конспект, с очень богатой и сложной символикой. В тханках зашифрованы различные практики, омрачения, благие состояния и т.д. 
> Когда люди начинают разговаривать с графическим конспектом, пытаются его оживить, начинается шизофрения. Простите если кого то расстроил, жаль что ваши учителя вам не разъяснили по поводу йидамов. 
> Теперь всё встало на свои места, какие тут критики обитают, и как они практикуют свои практики...


Такой вопрос за практики, шизофрению и немного в сторону от Тантры (не очень в ней разбираюсь) - дэвов, претов тоже нет? рупа-локи, арупа-локи - вот этого вот всего?  :Wink:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (01.01.2013), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> дэвов, претов тоже нет? рупа-локи, арупа-локи - вот этого вот всего?


Ну такие вещи нужно проверять самостоятельно, а не верить на слово. В принципе если дэвы, преты, асуры, небожители есть в нашем мире, среди людей (как психотипы), то можно предположить что есть и параллельные миры куда после смерти попадает их сознание.  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Денисов (01.01.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Тханка - это графический конспект, с очень богатой и сложной символикой. В тханках зашифрованы различные практики, омрачения, благие состояния и т.д.


Я ему про йидама, он мне про....тханку




> Благородная Цогял спросила учителя: Что нужно делать, чтобы получить видение йидама?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Не считай йидама чем-то материальным, ведь *йидам - это дхармакая.* Созерцать его образ, проявляющийся из дхармакаи, приобретая цвет, атрибуты, украшения, одеяния, главные и малые признаки, следует как облик зримый, но не имеющий собственной природы. Он сродни отражению луны в воде.
> Когда благодаря подобной практике ты достигнешь устойчивости ума, то получишь видение божества, получишь учения и тому подобное.
> Если проявишь привязанность ко всему этому, то собьешься с пути и попадешь в лапы мары. Не слишком радуйся этим видениям и не дай им себя заворожить, ибо они лишь проявления твоего ума.
> 
> 
> Благородная Цогял спросила учителя: Выполняя практику йидама, как мы должны медитировать и практиковать, чтобы обрести достижения?
> 
> Учитель ответил: Поскольку средства и знание заключаются в том, чтобы с помощью йоги садханы практиковать спонтанное присутствие тела, речи и ума, они станут совершенными независимо от того, как ты будешь выполнять аспекты садханы, воплощающие тело, речь и ум. Совершенство будет достигнуто, *когда выполнишь достаточное количество практик садханы и начитывания <мантр>.*

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Legba (07.01.2013), Pema Sonam (31.12.2012), Sadhak (31.12.2012), Tong Po (01.01.2013), Вантус (31.12.2012), Дхармананда (31.12.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (01.01.2013), Сергей Хос (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Я ему про йидама, он мне про....тханку


хотите верить в божества, верьте. Люди нуждающиеся в богах всегда были, есть и будут. Вот этих существ Йидамов на самом деле нет, это графические изображения практик. Но если очень постараться можно конечно и с Иисусом встретится и с любым из Йидамом, с Девой Марией и Дедом Морозом, таких людей в мире довольно таки не мало, но что то они не особо просветленные.
Практикуя практики какого либо йидама, вы не должны с ним встречаться, разговаривать, вы должны просто наработать определенные качества сознания.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ну такие вещи нужно проверять самостоятельно, а не верить на слово. В принципе если дэвы, преты, асуры, небожители есть в нашем мире, среди людей (как психотипы), то можно предположить что есть и параллельные миры куда после смерти попадает их сознание.


Ну хоть в ауру Вы верите?

----------

Дхармананда (31.12.2012), Сергей Хос (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> хотите верить в божества, верьте. Люди нуждающиеся в богах всегда были, есть и будут. Вот этих существ Йидамов на самом деле нет, это графические изображения практик. Но если очень постараться можно конечно и с Иисусом встретится и с любым из Йидамом, с Девой Марией и Дедом Морозом, таких людей в мире довольно таки не мало, но что то они не особо просветленные.
> Практикуя практики какого либо йидама, вы не должны с ним встречаться, разговаривать, вы должны просто наработать определенные качества сознания.


Как же жаль что Арья  Асанга этого не знал. Ну да что с него взять с религиозного фанатика.

"Что же это у вас, чего ни хватишься, ничего нет! "(С)  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (31.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (01.01.2013), Сергей Хос (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

> Ну хоть в ауру Вы верите?


прикалываетесь? ауру предметов или существ можно почувствовать, ровно как и увидеть на приборах, зачем в нее верить?  :Wink: 




> Как же жаль что Арья  Асанга этого не знал. Ну да что с него взять с религиозного фанатика.


Если жизнеописание Асанги, как и многих других архатов древности написано в мифическом стиле, это еще не факт что так оно всё и было)))
Как в анекдоте: "тебе сколько лет? Тридцать? Хм, а всё в сказки веришь..."

----------


## Сергей Хос

это их так Мужчиль учит?
немногому же он научился у Дармадоди.

----------

Legba (07.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.12.2012), Pema Sonam (31.12.2012), Дордже (31.12.2012), Дхармананда (31.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (01.01.2013), Тензин Таши (31.12.2012), Топпер- (31.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> это их так Мужчиль учит?
> немногому же он научился у Дармадоди.


Тут и до "взять и все поделить" недалеко :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (31.12.2012), Патханов (31.12.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вот этих существ Йидамов на самом деле нет, это графические изображения практик.


Это изображение проявления Самбхогакаи просветленного существа. Изучите хоть базовые моменты Ваджраяны, чтоб народ не смешить))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (31.12.2012), Pema Sonam (31.12.2012), Дордже (31.12.2012), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

Состояние пустотности, абсолютного блаженства, абсолютной вечности, абсолютной осознанности - 4 свойства Ваджранирваны или переживание Дхармакаи. Это есть изначальная природа, которая в свою очередь разлагается на некий спектр состояний (на некие характеристики) Самбхогакаи (или как говорят "тело блаженства") - доброжелательность, устремленность, сосредоточенность, покой ... (весь спектр благих состояний) - которые символически изображаются фигурами различных йидамов

----------


## Сергей Хос

> которые символически изображаются фигурами различных йидамов


ВольнО вам с вашим Дорже Жамбо низводить буддизм до расхожей психотехники. Это, я думаю, и есть результат самостийности вашего "учителя".

Божества мандалы - это реальные просветленные существа, проявившееся в различных обликах. Можно и символизм определенный в этом усмотреть, но главное не это.
Так, по крайней мере излагают данную тему тибетские учителя, у которых ваш Мужчиль, якобы, учился.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (31.12.2012), Pema Sonam (31.12.2012), Аньезка (01.01.2013), Дордже (31.12.2012), Тензин Таши (31.12.2012), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

Лекцию не послушали, да и зачем? фантазировать намного приятнее, правда?

----------


## Германн

> Лекцию не послушали, да и зачем? фантазировать намного приятнее, правда?


Ваше стремление защитить своего Учителя, в своей основе, правильно. К сожалению, не все могут ему доверять. Но для Вас он всё равно останется вне критики, поскольку Вы уже принимали какие-то посвящения. Если не ошибаюсь, Вы изучаете Ламрим Чже Цонкапы. Это хорошая, авторитетная книга. При желании, Вы можете съездить в Бурятию к Ело Ринпоче - авторитетному Ламе, который обучает в соответствии с Ламримом, и хранит некоторые передачи Ньингма.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Дордже (31.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лекцию не послушали, да и зачем? фантазировать намного приятнее, правда?


Действительно, зачем, пока еще есть аутентичные учителя и исходные тексты?
Вот когда подлинная Дхарма исчезнет совсем, придется тогда слушать Мужчилей.

----------

Pema Sonam (31.12.2012), Tong Po (01.01.2013), Дордже (31.12.2012), Нико (31.12.2012), Тензин Таши (31.12.2012), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Божества мандалы - это реальные просветленные существа, проявившееся в различных обликах. Можно и символизм определенный в этом усмотреть, но главное не это.
> Так, по крайней мере излагают данную тему тибетские учителя, у которых ваш Мужчиль, якобы, учился.


Высшее воззрение - рассматривать их как собственные скандхи. Однако, то что у лунгжопинцев, совершенно не соотносится ни с каким воззрением, а является бредом.

----------

Atmo Kamal (31.12.2012), Pema Sonam (31.12.2012), Дордже (31.12.2012), Дхармананда (31.12.2012), Тензин Таши (31.12.2012), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Патханов

Будда сказал не верить слепо ни каким авторитетам, а верить только тому что вы сами проверили и нашли обоснованным, и только тогда согласовывать с этим своё воззрение.
Я в отличии от некоторых тут никого не заставляю верить в божественных существ, которых не видел. Настоящая буддийская вера (шратха) может быть основана только на собственном опыте, полученном эмпирическим путем. Так что это еще вопрос, кто тут бредит.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Будда сказал не верить слепо ни каким авторитетам, а верить только тому что вы сами проверили и нашли обоснованным, и только тогда согласовывать с этим своё воззрение.
> Я в отличии от некоторых тут никого не заставляю верить в божественных существ, которых не видел. Настоящая буддийская вера (шратха) может быть основана только на собственном опыте, полученном эмпирическим путем. Так что это еще вопрос, кто тут бредит.



То есть в 4 Благородные Истины, прошлые/будущие жизни, 
ну и наконец в просветление Сиддхартхи Гаутамы Вы конечно 
не верите тоже. 

А, пардон, в планетарную модель атома тоже не верится?
 Про ауру и чакру я молчу :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (31.12.2012), Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> ...придется тогда слушать Мужчилей.


Претедует на идиому!  Или как сейчас говорят "мем"  :Smilie: 
Варианты использования : "Мужчиль сказал, мужчиль сделал",
"Послушай мужчиля и сделай наоборот  как он сказал", и т д

----------

Legba (07.01.2013), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Сергей Хос (01.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> То есть в 4 Благородные Истины, прошлые/будущие жизни, 
> ну и наконец в просветление Сиддхартхи Гаутамы Вы конечно 
> не верите тоже. 
> 
> А, пардон, в планетарную модель атома тоже не верится?
>  Про ауру и чакру я молчу


Уважаемый, верить никто никого не принуждает, мы не мусульмане и не христиане. Есть практики, которые позволяют проверить все то что вы написали. Если вы в эти вещи просто тупо поверили, ну значит такой вот вы легковерный ученик, и вам можно навешивать всякой лапши.
.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Уважаемый, верить никто никого не принуждает, мы не мусульмане и не христиане. Есть практики, которые позволяют проверить все то что вы написали. Если вы в эти вещи просто тупо поверили, ну значит такой вот вы легковерный ученик, и вам можно навешивать всякой лапши.
> .


Я понятно не идеал-сам себе не нравлюсь. 
Но может тогда в двух словах расскажите мине
 как Вы убедились эмпирически в идее прошлых/будущих жизней..

----------


## Патханов

> Я понятно не идеал-сам себе не нравлюсь. 
> Но может тогда в двух словах расскажите мине
>  как Вы убедились эмпирически в идее прошлых/будущих жизней..


это уровень четвертой дхьяны, каковым пока не владею

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это уровень четвертой дхьяны, каковым пока не владею


Логично.
Значит, все у вас впереди. Со временем и йидамов увидите в их истинном облике, как реальных духовных существ, не воплощенных на уровне кама-локи (где действуют ваши органы чувств).
А пока просто верьте, что бы там не говорил ваш Мужчиль.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.01.2013), Pema Sonam (31.12.2012), Дордже (31.12.2012), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2012)

----------


## Александр С

http://www.surajamrita.com/buddhism/...OfDeities.html

----------

Дордже (31.12.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.01.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

> Будда сказал не верить слепо ни каким авторитетам


А вы присутствовали? Нет, это известно из текста традиции. Сперва надо слепо поверить записавшим, а иначе как называть такой подход соответствующим словам Будды?

----------

Дордже (31.12.2012), Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А вы присутствовали? Нет, это известно из текста традиции. Сперва надо слепо поверить записавшим, а иначе как называть такой подход соответствующим словам Будды?


Пошло-поехало. Как с христианством. ))))

----------


## Дхармананда

> Пошло-поехало. Как с христианством. ))))


Опора на "авторитетное свидетельство" имеет свои ограничения как метод аргументации, сами тибетские пандиты это признавали)

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, Будда сказал также не говорить "Будда сказал". )))

----------

Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Дхармананда (01.01.2013), Патханов (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Кстати, Будда сказал также не говорить "Будда сказал". )))


А еще Будда сказал, что человек, имеющий уверенность в нем, в Дхамме и Сангхе, вышел из ряда заурядных, невежественных людей (путтуджан) и имеет Освобождение в своей судьбе, стремится к нему, и оставшееся ему страдание равно горстке песка на ногте Благословенного в сравнении с Гималаями.
Сложно это - иметь истинную веру...

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А еще Будда сказал, что человек, имеющий уверенность в нем, в Дхамме и Сангхе, вышел из ряда заурядных, невежественных людей (путтуджан) и имеет Освобождение в своей судьбе, стремится к нему, и оставшееся ему страдание равно горстке песка на ногте Благословенного в сравнении с Гималаями.
> Сложно это - иметь истинную веру...


Вы что хотели этим сказать?

... 

Если человек ... "имеет Освобождение в своей судьбе", то зачем ему "... стремится к нему"? Оно у него уже есть.
Если его ... "страдание равно горстке песка на ногте Благословенного в сравнении с Гималаями", то проблем со знанием (к чему ему какая то вера, если он *точно знает*) у него нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

По части же правильного воззрения мне вот это всегда нравилось http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html
...
_"There is the case where an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person... does not discern what ideas are fit for attention, or what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas fit for attention, and attends instead to ideas unfit for attention... This is how he attends inappropriately: 'Was I in the past? Was I not in the past? What was I in the past? How was I in the past? Having been what, what was I in the past? Shall I be in the future? Shall I not be in the future? What shall I be in the future? How shall I be in the future? Having been what, what shall I be in the future?' Or else he is inwardly perplexed about the immediate present: 'Am I? Am I not? What am I? How am I? Where has this being come from? Where is it bound?'

"As he attends inappropriately in this way, one of six kinds of view arises in him: The view I have a self arises in him as true & established, or the view I have no self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive self... or the view It is precisely by means of self that I perceive not-self... or the view It is precisely by means of not-self that I perceive self arises in him as true & established, or else he has a view like this: This very self of mine — the knower that is sensitive here & there to the ripening of good & bad actions — is the self of mine that is constant, everlasting, eternal, not subject to change, and will endure as long as eternity. This is called a thicket of views, a wilderness of views, a contortion of views, a writhing of views, a fetter of views. Bound by a fetter of views, the uninstructed run-of-the-mill person is not freed from birth, aging, & death, from sorrow, lamentation, pain, distress, & despair. He is not freed, I tell you, from suffering & stress.

"The well-instructed disciple of the noble ones... discerns what ideas are fit for attention, and what ideas are unfit for attention. This being so, he does not attend to ideas unfit for attention, and attends [instead] to ideas fit for attention... He attends appropriately, This is stress... This is the origination of stress... This is the cessation of stress... This is the way leading to the cessation of stress. As he attends appropriately in this way, three fetters are abandoned in him: identity-view, doubt, and grasping at precepts & practices."_

----------


## Патханов

> Кстати, Будда сказал также не говорить "Будда сказал". )))


Это кстати тоже верно! 
Что бы люди в подобных диспутах не пользовались всеобщим увапжением к "авторитетным" учителям и не прятались за ихними "авторитетными" высказываниями, а 
думали своей головой, и приводили аргументы и систему доказательств.



> По части же правильного воззрения мне вот это всегда нравилось http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html


Гугл транслейт выдает что попало  :Frown: 
Я правильно понимаю, здесь представлена та же самая сутта?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это кстати тоже верно! 
> Что бы люди в подобных диспутах не пользовались всеобщим увапжением к "авторитетным" учителям и не прятались за ихними "авторитетными" высказываниями, а 
> думали своей головой, и приводили аргументы и систему доказательств.


Это не о том. Просто не "так сказал Будда", а "так однажды слышал Ананда" (например). Есть всё же разница между тем, что Будда говорил и тем, что Ананда услышал или пропустил.




> Гугл транслейт выдает что попало 
> Я правильно понимаю, здесь представлена та же самая сутта?


По названию да. Про адекватность русского перевода ничего сказать не могу.

----------


## Жека

> Вы что хотели этим сказать?
> 
> ... 
> 
> Если человек ... "имеет Освобождение в своей судьбе", то зачем ему "... стремится к нему"? Оно у него уже есть.
> Если его ... "страдание равно горстке песка на ногте Благословенного в сравнении с Гималаями", то проблем со знанием (к чему ему какая то вера, если он *точно знает*) у него нет.


Я хотела и хочу сказать, что если не верить Будде, то никакого освобождения не будет.
У сотапанны его ( освобождения) пока нет, но будет, это низшая степень святости. 
Вера не какая-то, а один из критериев продвижения по Пути. Без нее это сомнения, ложные взгляды, пустая болтовня о ненужных вопросах и т дь

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я хотела и хочу сказать, что если не верить Будде, то никакого освобождения не будет.
> У сотапанны его ( освобождения) пока нет, но будет, это низшая степень святости. 
> Вера не какая-то, а один из критериев продвижения по Пути. Без нее это сомнения, ложные взгляды, пустая болтовня о ненужных вопросах и т дь


У Вас в том примере описано существо, достигшее Освобождения, которое Дхамму то оставляет как плот, переправивший на другой берег, а вы о какой то вере рассуждаете. О каком Пути речь, если Таким Путь уже пройден?

----------


## Патханов

> Это не о том. Просто не "так сказал Будда", а "так однажды слышал Ананда" (например). Есть всё же разница между тем, что Будда говорил и тем, что Ананда услышал или пропустил.


А так же есть разница между тем кому это было сказано - всему собранию монахов или конкретному ученику. Меня удивляют когда приводят как аргумент наставления учителя конкретному ученику, ведь к каждому ученику подбирается свой подход, свои слова, и нам остается только догадываться зачем это было сказано, какой эффект это возымело и подходят ли эти индивидуальные наставления для всех.

----------

Говинда (25.03.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Лекцию не послушали, да и зачем? фантазировать намного приятнее, правда?


Лекции Мужчиля мы послушали. Тему пока всю не осилить - может, ссылка эта уже была. Всегда лучше послушать человека вживую.

Психологические основы буддийских практик
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF8vRZLuHLg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Bd7DtZ8tDvU


Порой самые ужасные фантазии оказываются гораздо приятнее суровой реальности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А так же есть разница между тем кому это было сказано - всему собранию монахов или конкретному ученику. Меня удивляют когда приводят как аргумент наставления учителя конкретному ученику, ведь к каждому ученику подбирается свой подход, свои слова, и нам остается только догадываться зачем это было сказано, какой эффект это возымело и подходят ли эти индивидуальные наставления для всех.


Вопрос не в разнице между публичным наставлением или индивидуальными инструкциями/поучениями. Это о вопросе полноты переданного далее и отсутствию возможных интерпретаций.

А то, что Ананда иногда отвлекался, можно почитать в тех же суттах.

----------


## Патханов

> Я хотела и хочу сказать, что если не верить Будде, то никакого освобождения не будет.


В нашем языке, слово *вера* - это такое большое, неконкретное обобщение. 
О какой вере идет речь? В частности  на востоке веру делят на два вида Шратху ( благоговейную веру в познанное на собственном опыте) и Бхакту (эмоциональную веру в то что просто хочется верить как например в авраамитских религиях или Индуизме)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В нашем языке, слово *вера* - это такое большое, неконкретное обобщение. 
> О какой вере идет речь? В частности  на востоке веру делят на два вида Шратху ( благоговейную веру в познанное на собственном опыте) и Бхакту (эмоциональную веру в то что просто хочется верить как например в авраамитских религиях или Индуизме)


Извините, но тогда надо оный термин применять и к научному познанию: там тоже есть ... "познанное на собственном опыте". 

Типа, отучился на физфаке МГУ обрел... благоговейную веру в специальную теорию относительности! Или отучился на биофаке и обрёл благоговейную веру... в СТЭ (синтетическую теорию эволюции)!

Боюсь представить, во что обретают благоговейную веру в судостроительном университете и военных училищах! Наверное, в сапромат и боеприменение ножей/огнестрельного вооружения.

З.Ы. Я вот рано обрел благоговейную веру в определенные законы Ньютона.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (03.01.2013), Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> У Вас в том примере описано существо, достигшее Освобождения, которое Дхамму то оставляет как плот, переправивший на другой берег, а вы о какой то вере рассуждаете. О каком Пути речь, если Таким Путь уже пройден?


Еще раз- сотапанна не достиг Освобождения и не перебрался на тот берег. Он тот, кто имеет Ниббану своей участью, т к вступил в мир правильных людей. Это даже не просто вера, это уверенность, убежденность, проверенная на себе. Саддха, убежденность, одна из основ Пробуждения.

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Извините, но тогда надо оный термин применять и к научному познанию: там тоже есть ... "познанное на собственном опыте". 
> 
> Типа, отучился на физфаке МГУ обрел... благоговейную веру в специальную теорию относительности! Или отучился на биофаке и обрёл благоговейную веру... в СТЭ (синтетическую теорию эволюции)!
> 
> Боюсь представить, во что обретают благоговейную веру в судостроительном университете и военных училищах! Наверное, в сапромат и боеприменение ножей/огнестрельного вооружения.
> 
> З.Ы. Я вот рано обрел благоговейную веру в определенные законы Ньютона.


Ну да, вы же сами и написали - "к чему человеку какая то вера, если он точно знает"
Шрадха - это по сути знание полученное эмпирическим путем (например в медитации), а благоговейной эту веру называют потому что человек испытывает благоговение перед познанным.

----------


## Жека

> В нашем языке, слово *вера* - это такое большое, неконкретное обобщение. 
> О какой вере идет речь? В частности  на востоке веру делят на два вида Шратху ( благоговейную веру в познанное на собственном опыте) и Бхакту (эмоциональную веру в то что просто хочется верить как например в авраамитских религиях или Индуизме)


Саддха это уверенность, пришедшая после проверки собственным опытом
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faith_in_Buddhism

----------

Патханов (01.01.2013), Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Странный получается дискурс: уверовал, что физику лучше изучать на физфаке и пошел поступать в соответствующее учебное заведение. Такая вера - основополагающий элемент... для поступления в университет! Тот, кто её не обрёл, не станет студентом! Можно, конечно, развивать желание поступить на физфак методами бхакты (преданного поклонения Резерфорду, Энштейну и далее по списку). )))




> Ну да, вы же сами и написали - "к чему человеку какая то вера, если он точно знает"
> Шрадха - это по сути знание полученное эмпирическим путем (например в медитации), а благоговейной эту веру называют потому что человек испытывает благоговение перед познанным.


Благоговение перед законом всемирного тяготения тоже испытывать?

----------

Ho Shim (02.01.2013), Tong Po (01.01.2013), Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Еще раз- сотапанна не достиг Освобождения и не перебрался на тот берег. Он тот, кто имеет Ниббану своей участью, т к вступил в мир правильных людей. Это даже не просто вера, это уверенность, убежденность, проверенная на себе. Саддха, убежденность, одна из основ Пробуждения.


А при чем здесь сотапанна, если Вы писали о том, кто достиг Освобождения?




> А еще Будда сказал, что человек, имеющий уверенность в нем, в Дхамме и Сангхе,* вышел из ряда заурядных, невежественных людей (путтуджан) и имеет Освобождение в своей судьбе*, стремится к нему, и оставшееся ему страдание равно горстке песка на ногте Благословенного в сравнении с Гималаями.
> Сложно это - иметь истинную веру...


Если это "вообще имеет", то его вообще имеют все.

----------


## Патханов

> Странный получается дискурс: уверовал, что физику лучше изучать на физфаке и пошел поступать в соответствующее учебное заведение. Такая вера - основополагающий элемент... для поступления в университет! Тот, кто её не обрёл, не станет студентом! Можно, конечно, развивать желание поступить на физфак методами бхакты (преданного поклонения Резерфорду, Энштейну и далее по списку). )))
> 
> 
> 
> Благоговение перед законом всемирного тяготения тоже испытывать?


Дхарма работает только с законами сознания (можно сказать с законами психики), которые на приборах проверить тяжело, но можно исследовать эмпирически. Давайте не отклоняться от темы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дхарма работает только с законами сознания (можно сказать с законами психики), которые на приборах проверить тяжело, но можно исследовать эмпирически. Давайте не отклоняться от темы.


Дхарма работает и с рупой, которая вполне себе не нама. 

Те же наставления по самма-самадхи подразумевают общие методики достижения результатов, а также вполне верифицируемые состояния сознания, с которыми практикующий обязан соотносить собственный прогресс. 

Если бы методы работы с сознанием были на уровне примитивного шаманства, то было бы соответствующее отношение как к психиатрии, так и психологии.

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А при чем здесь сотапанна, если Вы писали о том, кто достиг Освобождения?
> 
> 
> 
> Если это "вообще имеет", то его вообще имеют все.


Насчет всех, Будда такого не говорил. Я не говорила в свою очередь о том, что сотапанна достиг Освобождения. Он достигнет его не позднее, чем через семь жизней

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Заметил одну любопытную тенденцию при создании "новоделов" как в эзотерическом, так и в мордобойном сегменте рынка услуг на территории бывшего СССР:
отчего-то суперсекретные духовные практики и сакральные знания авторам передают таинственные люди азиатского происхождения, которых никто, кроме самих авторов, в глаза не видал. Особенно "везет" в этом плане вьетнамцам: якобы от таинственного вьетнамца Андрей Сидерский научился йоге, еще один вьетнамец якобы передал одному товарищу целую школу вьетнамских БИ, о которой не слышали даже во Вьетнаме, А. Медведеву какой-то непонятный симферопольский кореец передал практики суперсекретного даосского клана Шоу-Дао и т.д,  и т.п. 
Но вот отчего у отечественных деятелей не хватит фантазии объявить, что сверхсекретные знания получены не от засекреченного азиата, а, скажем, от Будды Ваджрадхары или Манджушри? Видимо, есть какие-то внутренние ограничители...

----------

Bob (02.01.2013), Ho Shim (02.01.2013), Ittosai (01.01.2013), Legba (07.01.2013), Tong Po (01.01.2013), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Денис Евгеньев (03.01.2013), Дордже (01.01.2013), Патханов (01.01.2013), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Будда сказал не верить слепо ни каким авторитетам, а верить только тому что вы сами проверили и нашли обоснованным, и только тогда согласовывать с этим своё воззрение.
> Я в отличии от некоторых тут никого не заставляю верить в божественных существ, которых не видел. Настоящая буддийская вера (шратха) может быть основана только на собственном опыте, полученном эмпирическим путем. Так что это еще вопрос, кто тут бредит.


Будда об этом говорил каламам - небуддистам. Буддистам же он напротив говорил о том, что нужно верить тому, чему учит Будда.

----------


## Vladiimir

А где там, в Калама сутте, вообще, про саддху(шраддху)? Там это слово вообще не употребляется.
И Будда, насколько я понимаю, не советовал не иметь саддху (шраддху).  Т.е. каламам будда не советовал не иметь саддху. Мало того, в конце они все заявили о принятии прибежища в Будде, Сангхе и Дхарме, что равно заявлению вслух о возникшей вере (саддхе (шраддхе) по отношению к этим трем драгоценностям.  
В общем-то здесь опять возвращаемся к проблеме понятия саддха/шраддха. К его определению.

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. можно подвергать проверке чьи-то слова и в то же время иметь саддху. Когда Будда был бодхисаттой, у него была сильная саддха (вера), тем не менее он проверял учения.
Кстати, обучение искусству езды на слоне и управления им с помощью стека, также требует обязательного наличия веры (saddhā). Согласно МН85.

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Будда об этом говорил каламам - небуддистам. Буддистам же он напротив говорил о том, что нужно верить тому, чему учит Будда.


Опять таки, о какой вере идет речь? В нашем языке вся вера обобщается одним словом, и не удивительно что наши люди путают *Саддху - уверенность, пришедшую после проверки собственным опытом* и *Бхакту - слепую, эмоциональную веру*. Переводчики тоже как видно особо не парятся и оба термина переводят одинаково - *[вера]*
*Именно Саддха, а не Бхакта является первым членом пяти способностей (панча индрия) и пяти сил (панча бала).*

*Саддха как мы знаем имеет четыре уровня:

1.коренная саддха* - вера в своего учителя, появляется в результате того что мы сами убедились в его духовной реализации.
*2.**благоговейная саддха* - вера в три драгоценности, появляется в результате того что мы на своем опыте убеждаемся в том что три драгоценности помогают нам освобождаться от омрачений.*
3.**устремленная саддха* - когда мы начинаем практиковать и видим что практики нам помогают, у нас появляется устремленная вера в то, что практикам нужно посвятить все силы.
*4.**убежденная саддха* - когда мы достигаем определенной духовной реализации (мы достигли тех целей к которым стремились), у нас появляется самый высокий уровень саддхи - убежденный.

Чем выше становится наш уровень Саддхи, тем выше уровень остальных сил (вирья, смрити, самадхи, праджня)

Но если произойдет подмена понятий и *вместо саддхи*, первым членом пяти сил, *поставить бхакту*, то *произойдет первичная утрата учения* - когда хоть и практикуют, но не понимают смысла практик, с какой целью осуществляется данная практика, к чему она ведет и по каким критериям определить что практикуеш правильно. В таком случае человек просто устремленно делает что ему сказал его авторитетный гуру и не знает к чему конкретно он идет. Скорее всего такой человек придет не туда и потратит много лишнего времени.




> *Faith is not blind*
> 
> In the Buddhadharma, faith is not "blind" for it "sees" with the heart of devotion.[15] It betokens[clarification needed] faith in the reliability of the Buddha as a truly awakened spiritual friend and faith, conviction and confidence in the three jewels (triratna).
> 
> In the Kalama Sutta the Buddha himself argues against simply following authority, tradition or specious reasoning. Even though one's own experience is emphasized in accepting Buddha and Buddhism, however, one should always depend upon the counsel of the wise, implicitly meaning a Buddha or a Buddhist master well versed in Dhamma. Hence there remains a requirement for a degree of trusting confidence in Buddhism, essentially in the authority of Buddha, based on his spiritual attainment and saving knowledge.
> 
> Faith in Buddhism is expressed in the act of taking refuge. In this, it centres on the authority of Buddha as a supremely awakened being, by assenting to his unsurpassed role as teacher of both humans and gods. It also honors the truth of his spiritual Doctrine (Dharma), and accepts the community of spiritually developed followers (saṅgha). Faith in Buddhism can be said to function as a form of motor, which propels the Buddhist practitioner towards the goal of awakening (bodhi) and nirvana.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faith_in_Buddhism

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опять таки, о какой вере идет речь?


Ну вот например. Вы и сами понимаете, что определенные духовные факты недоступны вашему прямому восприятию до момента, например, достижения вам уровня определенной дхьяны. Так вот, вера в истинность таких фактов, если они сообщаются, к примеру, в сутрах, это какой тип веры, как вы считаете?

----------

Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

А разве обязательно верить в прошлые и будущие жизни для того что бы "поверить" в четыре благородные истины и восьмеричный путь. На своём опыте убедится что наша жизнь полна страданий, что страдания вызваны ядами сознания, и есть состояния противостоящие ядам. Как избавится от ядов нам говорит восьмеричный путь и прочие доктрины буддизма. Мирские дхармы не приносят подлинного счастья. Не так уж важно что было и что будет, важно что мы можем сделать прямо сейчас. А более глубокое понимание со временем придет.

----------


## Топпер

> Боюсь представить, во что обретают благоговейную веру в судостроительном университете и военных училищах! Наверное, в сапромат и боеприменение ножей/огнестрельного вооружения.


В Устав внутренней службы  :Smilie:

----------

Ондрий (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Опять таки, о какой вере идет речь? В нашем языке вся вера обобщается одним словом, и не удивительно что наши люди путают *Саддху - уверенность, пришедшую после проверки собственным опытом* и *Бхакту - слепую, эмоциональную веру*. Переводчики тоже как видно особо не парятся и оба термина переводят одинаково - *[вера]*


Вы в то, что Будда достиг Ниббаны, развил все необходимые силы и умения и навсегда покинул сансару какой верой веруете? Той, которая прошла проверку во всех этих событиях?

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013), Сергей Хос (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А мне не обязательно верить в прошлые и будущие жизни


Вы когда-нибудь слышали о трех типах личности в классификации ламрима?




> А более глубокое понимание со временем придет.


Это несомненно. Но вещаете вы так, будто оно к вам уже пришло.

И кстати, вы не ответили на вопрос )))

----------

Нико (01.01.2013), Топпер- (01.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Может в отдельную тему веру (саддху/шраддху) вынести? Так только чтобы там и ув. Патханов мог отвечать?

----------


## Патханов

> Вы в то, что Будда достиг Ниббаны, развил все необходимые силы и умения и навсегда покинул сансару какой верой веруете? Той, которая прошла проверку во всех этих событиях?


Ну допустим кроме того что это выглядит логически обоснованным, учитывая практики которые он практиковал, можно предположить что вера в его просветление есть несколько "слепой". 
Но к чему этот разговор, ведь главной целью в Дхарме является всё таки практика, а не бесполезные размышления. Как это может повлиять на конкретную практику в данный момент времени? Любую практику запускают пять сил, первой из которых является саддха (саддха не о всех законах мироздания в целом, а лишь касательно данной конкретной практики).

----------


## Dron

> Но к чему этот разговор, ведь главной целью в Дхарме является всё таки практика


Да нет же. Просветление.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.01.2013), Tong Po (02.01.2013), Патханов (01.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А разве обязательно верить в прошлые и будущие жизни для того что бы "поверить" в четыре благородные истины и восьмеричный путь. На своём опыте убедится что наша жизнь полна страданий, что страдания вызваны ядами сознания, и есть состояния противостоящие ядам. Как избавится от ядов нам говорит восьмеричный путь и прочие доктрины буддизма. Мирские дхармы не приносят подлинного счастья. Не так уж важно что было и что будет, важно что мы можем сделать прямо сейчас. А более глубокое понимание со временем придет.


Читаете ли Вы труды Лонгченпы и терма Падмасамбхавы? 
Такие сборники переводов, как "Учения Дакини" и "Совет рождённого в лотосе"?
"Слова моего всеблагого Учителя" Патрула Ринпоче?

Вопрос без подколки. 
Просто интересно, как Вам помогают классические тексты Ньингма.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

Давайте не будем обсуждать личную жизнь друг друга, это к теме не относится.

----------


## Германн

> Давайте не будем обсуждать личную жизнь друг друга, это к теме не относится.


Это доктринальные тексты. Там ничего от личной жизни нет. Есть ещё переводы Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, "Сто советов", "Отвага прозрения", и другие ньингмапинские книги. Доступные в Сети. Вы их читаете, как тексты своей школы? Очень хороший сборник переводов Лонгченпы - Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче, "Ум Будды" (М. 2006). Недавно начали переводить коренной текст Падмасамбхавы, Ламрим еше нингпо: книга "Свет мудрости", первый том (С-Птб., 2010). Их можно купить в Интернет-магазинах.

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013), Дордже (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Что вы полагаете относящимся к теме?

----------


## Патханов

мы сейчас обсуждали *доктрины общие для всех школ буддизма*. Моя личная жизнь к теме не относится.

----------


## Dron

> мы сейчас обсуждали *доктрины общие для всех школ буддизма*. Моя личная жизнь к теме не относится.


Не относится? Жаль.

----------

Патханов (01.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> мы сейчас обсуждали *доктрины общие для всех школ буддизма*. Моя личная жизнь к теме не относится.


Было бы проще построить беседу, если бы обсуждение отталкивалось от текстов Падмасамбхавы и Лонгченпы, основателей школы Ньингма.
То, что вера должна подкрепляться опытом, говорится не только в буддизме, и даже не только в индийских учениях. 
Буддийская специфика заключается в Учении о пустоте (которой в Ньингма выделяют 16 или 20 видов).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

для меня проще было бы основываясь не на Архатах, а на логике  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

Патханов, есть ли у вас веские причины не считать г-на Мужчиля тантрическим ачарьей?

----------

Bob (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Патханов, есть ли у вас веские причины не считать г-на Мужчиля тантрическим ачарьей?


нет  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> нет


И как давно?

----------


## Патханов

> И как давно?


Это не важно, давайте не начинать такие обсуждения по новому кругу, уже надоело

----------


## Sadhak

Патханов, ну вот какова цель Ваших постов здесь? Если для себя выяснить или выявить какие-то не очень ясные моменты в учении или практике, то это, я думаю, того стоит.  Если повысить репутацию Вашего учителя или тем более набрать ему аудиторию поболее, то это задача непростая  :Smilie:  и лучше бы тогда тут выступил сам учитель. Вы хоть представляете, что именно должно произойти или что Вы такое должны тут написать, чтобы народ вообще всерьез начал воспринимать то, что говорит совершенно "неаутентичный" с его точки зрения учитель, появишийся из ниоткуда, вне всякой ясно видимой и подтвержденной буддийской традиции и линии преемственности? Тут, даже думаю "хождения по воде" не хватит  :Smilie: , потому как всяких психов и шарлатанов в "родном отечестве" народ насмотрелся вдоволь, а вот "пророков" так и не появилось. Даже в моей вне всяких сомнений "правильно-ортодоксальной" линии, наш "русскоязычный" лама Олег (Поздняков) после трех ретритов подвергается некоторому прессингу и недоверию со стороны избалованных самыми разными "пирамидами" масс и народу часто не хватает и ежегодного публичного подтверждения Чоки Нима Ринпоче его знаний, полномочий и навязанных обязательств вещать тут публике не самое простое учение, при том, что сам бы лама Олег без них (обязательств) давно бы убежал от нас снова спокойно практиковать в свой очередной ретрит. И потому, думаю, надо отдавать себе отчет в том, что просто "не прокатит", т.е. надо буквально гору сдвинуть и на голову превзойти самых известных учителей, чтобы его вообще заметили, а не то чтобы еще кто-то всерьез начал всякую пургу как-то осмысленно трактовать или оценивать.

----------

Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Иван Горяинов (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Да в общем не важно, давайте не начинать такие обсуждения по новому кругу, уже надоело


Важно. Вдруг я желаю поступить к Мужчилю в ученики?

----------

Bob (02.01.2013), Pema Sonam (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> для меня проще было бы основываясь не на Архатах, а на логике


Вы знаете способ логически вывести Учение школы Ньингма из повседневного опыта? И как Вы это делаете (если я правильно понял Вашу мысль)?
Если Ваш опыт заключается в достижении большего счастья и умиротворённости, или в каких-то мистических переживаниях, то не факт, что этот опыт обязательно буддийский. Без связи с доктриной Ньингма неясно, о чём вообще идёт речь. И как вывести эту доктрину из доступного *нам* опыта, я не представляю.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Важно. Вдруг я желаю поступить к Мужчилю в ученики?


Лол, Дрон, неужели разбанили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Лол, Дрон, неужели разбанили?


Ну, вы явно приколист, сэр.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> для меня проще было бы основываясь не на Архатах, а на логике


логика позволяет обосновать лишь цели, актуальные для этой жизни в физическом теле.
А это не Дхарма.
То есть, опираясь исключительно на логику вы выпадаете из Учения Будды.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.01.2013), Tong Po (02.01.2013), Дордже (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Это не важно, давайте не начинать такие обсуждения по новому кругу, уже надоело


Если Вы хотите рассказать о своём Гуру, единственное, что лично меня интересует - это официальное подтверждение его учительских полномочий. Это официальное письмо, или иное свидетельство авторитетных (некогда признанных предшественниками) Лам школы Ньингма. Которое можно проверить. Здесь у нас с Вами нет общей почвы под ногами. Но можно поговорить об Учении школы Ньингма, вне зависимости от того, какому Гуру кто следует. Здесь есть такая почва под ногами, тексты Ньингма.

Лично я не собираюсь доказывать Вам, что Ваш Гуру - не Гуру. Мне кажется, есть смысл обозначить общедоступные тексты школы, к которой Вы себя причисляете. Кто бы ни был Вашим Ламой, хорошо, если Вы уже читали тексты Ньингма - или прочитаете.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

Затмевать личность ачарьи Мужчиля -неуместно.
"Из кодекса учеников Мужчиля"

----------

Bob (02.01.2013), Дордже (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Патханов, ну вот какова цель Ваших постов здесь? 
> Если повысить репутацию Вашего учителя или тем более набрать ему аудиторию поболее, то это задача непростая


В данный момент мне интересно насколько тут народ понимает суть учения Будды (хотя бы на словах), а так же самому узнать что то новое, или где я не прав. 
Аудитория учеников у Дорже Жамбо вполне достаточная, он мог бы легко завлечь больше народу если бы захотел, но его в первую очередь интересует качество, а не количество. Монастырь кормится с продажи своих лекарств и от подношений не зависит.




> Важно. Вдруг я желаю поступить к Мужчилю в ученики?


можете приехать в Шейченлинг на один из вводных ретритов, послушать лекции по общим основам (сатипатхана), ближайший будет в марте, точное расписание вывесят пожже. Там уже виднее будет. Так же можете скачать записи лекций из инета, если не боитесь злых демонов http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3868190




> логика позволяет обосновать лишь цели, актуальные для этой жизни в физическом теле.
> А это не Дхарма.
> То есть, опираясь исключительно на логику вы выпадаете из Учения Будды.


Ну а как нам еще конструктивно общаться, Уважаемый, энергетическими передачами состояний?
"Логична Дхарма, практична Дхарма" (с) Будда Шакьямуни

----------


## Dron

> Так же можете скачать записи лекций из инета, если не боитесь злых демонов http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3868190


Хороший ответ, принимается. Из него следует, что Мужчиль не боится злых демонов и может пообщаться с потенциальными учениками, да?

----------


## Германн

> В данный момент мне интересно насколько тут народ понимает суть учения Будды (хотя бы на словах)


Откуда Вы его узнали? Только от своего личного Гуру? Или сверялись, так же, с коренными текстами?

----------

Дордже (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Хороший ответ, принимается. Из него следует, что Мужчиль не боится злых демонов и может пообщаться с потенциальными учениками, да?


yes of course.

----------


## Dron

> yes of course.


Патханов, скажите, как бывалый ученик потенциальному - вы видели Мужчиля воочую? Своими глазами?

----------


## Германн

> можете приехать в Шейченлинг на один из вводных ретритов, послушать лекции по общим основам (сатипатхана), ближайший будет в марте, точное расписание вывесят пожже. Там уже виднее будет. Так же можете скачать записи лекций из инета, если не боитесь злых демонов http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3868190


Если нет официального подтверждения учительских полномочий, то *зачем*? 
Когда есть традиционно признанные Ламы, и есть коренные тексты, с которыми можно сверять их учение?

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013), Дордже (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну допустим кроме того что это выглядит логически обоснованным, учитывая практики которые он практиковал,


А можно логику обоснования просветления Будды? Только такую, чтобы не только для буддиста это выглядело логичным.



> можно предположить что вера в его просветление есть несколько "слепой".


"Слепая" - это не я ввёл такой термин.



> Но к чему этот разговор, ведь главной целью в Дхарме является всё таки практика, а не бесполезные размышления. Как это может повлиять на конкретную практику в данный момент времени?


Самым прямым  образом. Те, кому поучения Будды не кажутся верными, не практикуют их.



> Любую практику запускают пять сил, первой из которых является саддха (саддха не о всех законах мироздания в целом, а лишь касательно данной конкретной практики).


Вы можете привести источник последнего пассажа. Я что-то не припомню подобной идеи про запуск любой практики и про то, что саддха в этой любой практики касается только этой самой практики.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Логична Дхарма, практична Дхарма" (с) Будда Шакьямуни


Это лишь значит, что подлинная Дхарма не опровергается логикой, но не значит, что объектом рассмотрения (достоверного суждения) может быть лишь то, что доступно чувственному восприятию.
А узнать о фактах, не доступных чувственному восприятию, можно лишь от тех, кто способен к иному (расширенному) способу наблюдения мира.
В этом и состоит смысл веры.

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013), Германн (02.01.2013), Дордже (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> В данный момент мне интересно насколько тут народ понимает суть учения Будды (хотя бы на словах), а так же самому узнать что то новое, или где я не прав.


Тут не сходится. Либо Вы уже сами в полной мере знаете учение Будды (хотя бы на словах) и значит можете оценить насколько его знают на БФ и тогда едва ли можно узнать что-то новое, либо Вы не знаете учение Будды в той мере, чтобы оценить других и вот тогда есть возможность что-то для себя прояснить (хотя бы на словах), мы же именно через слова общаемся  :Smilie: . Наверное несколько ядовито, сори.

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.01.2013), Дордже (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Германн

> yes of course.


Ознакомился с лекцией Вашего Учителя.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FnwZUbvjeg

Будда Майтрейя - Будда западных людей? Учение должно уйти на Запад и уже уходит? 
Это как-то не вяжется с тем, что Майтрея должен прийти в ту же самую Джамбудвипу.

Учение нужно будет перекодировать другими символами, для западных людей? 
Это как-то не вяжется с тем, что Учение должно исчезнуть; вне связи Восток-Запад.

Предполагаю, что если на каждую минуту лекции приходится одна нетрадиционная идея, такое же соотношение будет во всех остальных материалах. 
То есть, это какое-то особое учение, не Ньингма. Это не критика Вашей практики: хорошо, что Вы что-то делаете. Учителя Вам нужно уважать.
Думаю, тексты школы Ньингма Вам тоже есть смысл почитать, в дополнение к учениям Вашего Гуру.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ознакомился с лекцией Вашего Учителя.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FnwZUbvjeg


Теперь Герману полагается пенсия от БФ. Как сильному духом человеку.

----------

Bob (02.01.2013), Pema Sonam (02.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (03.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> А можно логику обоснования просветления Будды? Только такую, чтобы не только для буддиста это выглядело логичным.


С чего начинать? с полного разъяснения 37 факторов просветления, которое займет так много места что мало кто тут дочитает до конца? 




> Самым прямым  образом. Те, кому поучения Будды не кажутся верными, не практикуют их.


Все верно, но не нужно мыслить глобальными обобщениями, в том плане что тут никто не верит во все поучения Будды
, по той простой причине что все их врядле помнит на память. Сколько поучений вы можете вспомнить в один момент времени и сразу в этот же момент воплощать в жизнь? Давайте вернемся в реальность. Человек может принять в одно время несколько поучений и начать воплощать их в жизнь, некоторые ученики стали Архатами практикуя лишь определенные практики, но не практикуя другие. 
Давайте о конкретных вещах. К примеру, Будда сказал что если кто то поймет 4 благородные истины так как понимает их он, то он уже будет Просветленным. Первый член восьмеричного пути, это как раз и есть то самое истинное воззрение. Вы так замечательно верите в слова Будды, но каково же ваше воззрение? Может вы тут все уже Архаты?




> Вы можете привести источник последнего пассажа. Я что-то не припомню подобной идеи про запуск любой практики и про то, что саддха в этой любой практики касается только этой самой практики.


Пять сил действуют на протяжении всего существования Просветленного (входят в 37 факторов), а вся жизнь Просветленного - это непрерывная практика. Не будет пяти сил, не будет полноценной практики, что тут непонятного, неужели нужны какие то источники. Вам нужно приводить источники для того что бы доказать что 2+2=4 ?

----------


## Германн

> С чего начинать? с полного разъяснения 37 факторов просветления, которое займет так много места что мало кто тут дочитает до конца?


Начинать с коренных текстов, и с качеств Гуру. 
Ело Ринпоче, например, совершенно невозмутим:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omf8MQVj86E

Хорошо послушать Учение о 37 факторах у невозмутимого монаха.

----------

Пема Ванчук (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Давайте вернемся в реальность.


Это ли не чудо, друзья? Пахтанов приглашает, прошу мадам и месье не упускать столь редкий шанс.

----------

Bob (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Ознакомился с лекцией Вашего Учителя.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FnwZUbvjeg
> 
> Будда Майтрейя - Будда западных людей? Учение должно уйти на Запад и уже уходит? 
> Это как-то не вяжется с тем, что Майтрея должен прийти в ту же самую Джамбудвипу.
> 
> Учение нужно будет перекодировать другими символами, для западных людей? 
> Это как-то не вяжется с тем, что Учение должно исчезнуть; вне связи Восток-Запад.


Учение и должно в силу каких то обстоятельств рано или поздно исчезнуть, так как всё рождается и ищезает. А когда вновь появится оно должно быть дано в соответствии с местом, временем и людьми ("тройное соответствие" если слыхали о таком), а это врядле будут те же условия что и во время Шакьямуни ... 
Вся остальная конкретизация по поводу запада и т.д. это всего лишь мифические сказания из текстов, которые на нас сейчас не влияют ни как. Спорить о таком не стоит, так как это всё основано, скорее всего, на чьих то видениях из будущего, но вас то там не было, как и меня... Напрасная полемика. Могли бы найти что то поинтереснее для критики, а не сказки о будущем.

----------


## Dron

> Учение и должно в силу каких то обстоятельств рано или поздно исчезнуть


Пахтанов, но не с такой же скоростью.

----------

Bob (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Пахтанов, но не с такой же скоростью.


с какой такой скоростью? кто то знает даты? или вы пытаетесь шутить?

----------


## Dron

> с какой такой скоростью? кто то знает даты? или вы пытаетесь шутить?


Полагаю, вы сами все понимаете.

----------


## Германн

> Учение и должно в силу каких то обстоятельств рано или поздно исчезнуть, так как всё рождается и ищезает. А когда вновь появится оно должно быть дано в соответствии с местом, временем и людьми ("тройное соответствие" если слыхали о таком), а это врядле будут те же условия что и 2500 лет назад... 
> Вся остальная конкретизация по поводу запада и т.д. это всего лишь мифические сказания из текстов, которые на нас сейчас не влияют ни как. Спорить о таком не стоит, так как это всё основано, скорее всего, на чьих то видениях из будущего, но вас то там не было, как и меня... Напрасная полемика. Могли бы найти что то поинтереснее для критики, а не сказки о будущем.


В данный момент, Учение ещё не исчезло - и оно приспособлено, живыми носителями традиции, к современной ситуации. (Например, Интернет-трансляции посвящений.) Вы можете найти в Интернет проверенные тексты по Дхарме, в частности по школе Ньингма - и пользуясь Интернет, получить правомочность на практику, когда у Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче или Гарчен Ринпоче будет очередная трансляция.

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> В данный момент, Учение ещё не исчезло - и оно приспособлено, живыми носителями традиции, к современной ситуации. (Например, Интернет-трансляции посвящений.) Вы можете найти в Интернет массу текстов по Дхарме, в частности по школе Ньингма - и пользуясь Интернет, получить правомочность на практику.


согласен

----------

Германн (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> С чего начинать? с полного разъяснения 37 факторов просветления, которое займет так много места что мало кто тут дочитает до конца?


С чего хотите, но тезисно. 
Почти любую идею можно изложить в двух-трёх абзацах текста.



> Все верно, но не нужно мыслить глобальными обобщениями, в том плане что тут никто не верит во все поучения Будды
> , по той простой причине что все их врядле помнит на память. Сколько поучений вы можете вспомнить в один момент времени и сразу в этот же момент воплощать в жизнь? Давайте вернемся в реальность. Человек может принять в одно время несколько поучений и начать воплощать их в жизнь, некоторые ученики стали Архатами практикуя лишь определенные практики, но не практикуя другие. 
> Давайте о конкретных вещах. К примеру, Будда сказал что если кто то поймет 4 благородные истины так как понимает их он, то он уже будет Просветленным. Первый член восьмеричного пути, это как раз и есть то самое истинное воззрение.


Первый член Восмьеричного Пути не отделяем от остальных семи. Нельзя иметь правильное понимание и при этом, например неправильное мышление.



> Пять сил действуют на протяжении всего существования Просветленного (входят в 37 факторов), а вся жизнь Просветленного - это непрерывная практика. Не будет пяти сил, не будет полноценной практики, что тут непонятного, неужели нужны какие то источники. Вам нужно приводить источники для того что бы доказать что 2+2=4 ?


Пять сил в той или иной степени присутствуют и у обычных людей. 
Но вы говорили про какие-то особые пять сил в каждом виде практики. Я об этом спрашивал.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я бы вот на что еще обратил внимание: на контекст изложения... Кому всё это излагалось... В какое время... Иначе получится так, что надо принимать *на веру* тему... про гору Меру и 4 континента!

А чего?! Ананда так слышал однажды! Гора Меру в центре, 4 континета вокруг и не моги сомневаться... 

Соответственно, индийскому чернозёму (да и не только чернозёму) в рамках таких терминов как "благоговейная вера" вместо _доверия_ или _обоснованного предположения_ понятнее. Да и вместо нормально представления о окружающем мире проще оставить персонажа наедине с горой Меру, вместо того, чтобы разбираться с вопросами в стиле "вот земля круглая, а почему вся вода вниз не стечет", напрочь позабыв про вопросы, реально требующие внимания (страдание/причина страдания/путь прекращения страдания/Нибанна).

Думаю, что приди сейчас Будда, то ему может тоже было бы влом отвечать на вопросы в стиле: вера? какая вера? шо это такое? И объяснялось бы всё в терминах сегодняшнего дня.

Иначе получается какой то когнитивный диссонанс: ты сначала, мил человек, приобрети мировоззрение древнеиндийского колхозника, начни мир воспринимать также, как и он. А вот потом Дхамма ляжет тютелька в тютельку. )

----------

Денис Евгеньев (03.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Пять сил в той или иной степени присутствуют и у обычных людей. 
> Но вы говорили про какие-то особые пять сил в каждом виде практики. Я об этом спрашивал.


Всё очень просто:
*Саддха Бала* - на примере вашего учителя, вы видите что данную практику можно воплотить в жизнь (она осуществима). Эта практика поможет (или уже помогает) вам освободится от некоторых омрачений и сделать вас свободнее уже сейчас (а так же приблизить к Просветлению). Благодаря наставлениям учителя, вы знаете как практиковать правильно, что бы не отклонятся от намеченной цели. Всё это в целом даёт вам вполне обоснованную "веру в эту практику".
*Вирья Бала* - с возрастанием Саддхи, возрастает устремление (энергичность) практиковать эту практику.
*Смрити Бала* - ваше устремление заставляет вас сосредоточится на данной практике.
*Самадхи Бала* - постоянное сосредоточение приводит к успокоению вашего сознания
*Праджня Бала* - когда сознание чисто и спокойно, вы как бы можете заглянуть в глубь и обрести постижение (интуитивную, спонтанную мудрость)

Как видите всё логично и практично, неужели вам ваши учителя не рассказывают как на практике можно использовать эти доктрины Буддизма? А ведь они все имеют практическое применение и давались не спроста...




> Я бы вот на что еще обратил внимание: на контекст изложения... Кому всё это излагалось... В какое время... Иначе получится так, что надо принимать *на веру* тему... про гору Меру и 4 континента!
> 
> А чего?! Ананда так слышал однажды! Гора Меру в центре, 4 континета вокруг и не моги сомневаться... 
> 
> Соответственно, индийскому чернозёму (да и не только чернозёму) в рамках таких терминов как "благоговейная вера" вместо _доверия_ или _обоснованного предположения_ понятнее. Да и вместо нормально представления о окружающем мире проще оставить персонажа наедине с горой Меру, вместо того, чтобы разбираться с вопросами в стиле "вот земля круглая, а почему вся вода вниз не стечет", напрочь позабыв про вопросы, реально требующие внимания (страдание/причина страдания/путь прекращения страдания/Нибанна).
> 
> Думаю, что приди сейчас Будда, то ему может тоже было бы влом отвечать на вопросы в стиле: вера? какая вера? шо это такое? И объяснялось бы всё в терминах сегодняшнего дня.
> 
> Иначе получается какой то когнитивный диссонанс: ты сначала, мил человек, приобрети мировоззрение древнеиндийского колхозника, начни мир воспринимать также, как и он. А вот потом Дхамма ляжет тютелька в тютельку. )


Не верю своим глазам, тут таки есть думающие люди, алилуя!!!

----------


## Vladiimir

Саддха, как я понимаю, главным образом - позитивный эмоциональный отклик по отношению к Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе.

----------

Pyro (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Всё очень просто:
> *Саддха Бала* - на примере вашего учителя, вы видите что данную практику можно воплотить в жизнь (она осуществима). Эта практика поможет (или уже помогает) вам освободится от некоторых омрачений и сделать вас свободнее уже сейчас (а так же приблизить к Просветлению). Благодаря наставлениям учителя, вы знаете как практиковать правильно, что бы не отклонятся от намеченной цели. Всё это в целом даёт вам вполне обоснованную "веру в эту практику".
> *Вирья Бала* - с возрастанием Саддхи, возрастает устремление (энергичность) практиковать эту практику.
> *Смрити Бала* - ваше устремление заставляет вас сосредоточится на данной практике.
> *Самадхи Бала* - постоянное сосредоточение приводит к успокоению вашего сознания
> *Праджня Бала* - когда сознание чисто и спокойно, вы как бы можете заглянуть в глубь и обрести постижение (интуитивную, спонтанную мудрость)
> Как видите всё логично и практично, неужели вам ваши учителя не рассказывают как на практике можно использовать эти доктрины Буддизма? А ведь они все имеют практическое применение и давались не спроста...


 Я просил "_А можно логику обоснования просветления Будды? Только такую, чтобы не только для буддиста это выглядело логичным_"
Пока я не увидел логики этого объяснения.

Касаемо специальных пяти бала для каждой практики, то также этого не увидел. Это ваше произвольное допущение, что это касается каждой отдельной практики. 



> Не верю своим глазам, тут таки есть думающие люди, алилуя!!!


Уважаемый, вам никто не давал права вешать ярлыки на участников форума и делать оценки, кто из них думающий, а кто нет. Вы лучше думайте о том, что ваш учитель похоже, что лжёт насчёт своего монашества. И можно ли верить такому человеку.

----------

Atmo Kamal (02.01.2013), Pema Sonam (02.01.2013), Tong Po (02.01.2013), Вантус (03.01.2013), Тензин Таши (02.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Думаю, что приди сейчас Будда, то ему может тоже было бы влом отвечать на вопросы в стиле: вера? какая вера? шо это такое? И объяснялось бы всё в терминах сегодняшнего дня.


_Abhidharmasamuccaya:_
What is trust (śraddbā)? It is full and firm conviction (abbisampratyaya) with regard to that which exists (astitva), serene joy (prasāda) relating to good qualites (guṇavattva), and
eagerness (abhilāṣa) for capability (śakyatva). Its function consists of giving a basis to will.

Что такое вера? Это полная и непоколебимая уверенность в отношении того, что существует; безмятежное счастье из разряда хороших качеств; и рвение к осуществлению. Её функция состоит в предании основы воле.

И не надо никакой метафизики.
Когда мы что-то хотим сделать или реализовать, то в этом действии присутствует то, что выполняет функцию опоры для наших действий. Вера в правильность, реализуемость, воодушевление и желание реализовать задуманное.

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Саддха, как я понимаю, главным образом - позитивный эмоциональный отклик по отношению к Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе.


по отношению к Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе это второй уровень саддхи. Первый к учителю, третий к процессу практики и четвертый к конечным плодам. 
И если я правильно понимаю, то эмоциональная составляющая тут очень важна. Ибо именно эмоции нас по настоящему мотивируют.

----------


## Патханов

> Я просил "_А можно логику обоснования просветления Будды? Только такую, чтобы не только для буддиста это выглядело логичным_"
> Пока я не увидел логики этого объяснения.


А я и не собирался его писать, это реально займет не 1 час времени, извините не хочу, может быть когда нибудь появится вдохновение.



> Касаемо специальных пяти бала для каждой практики, то также этого не увидел. Это ваше произвольное допущение, что это касается каждой отдельной практики.


Про специальные пять сил я не говорил. Пять сил запускают любую практику, вот что я говорил.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А я и не собирался его писать, это реально займет не 1 час времени, извините не хочу, может быть когда нибудь появится вдохновение.


Т.е. пока ваше высказывание можно считать неподтверждёным.



> Про специальные пять сил я не говорил. Пять сил запускают любую практику, вот что я говорил.


Вот, что вы дословно писали:



> Любую практику запускают пять сил, первой из которых является саддха (*саддха не о всех законах мироздания в целом, а лишь касательно данной конкретной практики*).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Опять таки, о какой вере идет речь? В нашем языке вся вера обобщается одним словом, и не удивительно что наши люди путают *Саддху - уверенность, пришедшую после проверки собственным опытом* и *Бхакту - слепую, эмоциональную веру*. Переводчики тоже как видно особо не парятся и оба термина переводят одинаково - *[вера]*


Саддха, как раз-то, и является эмоциональной верой, главным образом. Но это не значит, что это слепая вера. Это положительный эмоциональный отклик, он может побудить исследовать, проверять, а не обязательно слепо верить каким-то частным цифрам или фактам. 

Вообще, в понятии saddhā/śraddhā можно выделить три составляющие: аффективный (эмоциональный), конативный (мотивирующий) и когнитивный (познавательный). По крайней мере комментаторской традицией  выделяются именно первые две составляющие, первые два аспекта саддхи – эмоциональный и мотивирующий.

Абхидхармакоша Васубандху:



> prema sraddha – вера это любовь (или любовь это вера)


Висуддхимагга. Характерное разъяснение:



> И вот поэтому, тот, кому свойственна вера, очень схож с тем, кому свойственна алчность. Потому что проявись вдруг в том, кому свойственна алчность, благотворная (kusala) [камма], то вера у того будет очень сильной, вследствии обладания ею качествами близкими к алчности. И как при неблаготворной (akusala) [камме], алчность будет любящей (siniddho), а не суровой, такой же будет и вера при благотворной [камме]. И как алчность выискивает для себя объекты чувственных желаний,  так и вера выискивает для себя добродетельные качества. И как алчность не отпускает то что вредно, так и вера не отпускает то что полезно.


Т.е. вера, как и алчность – имеют качество любви, страстной привязанности (siniddho).  (siniddha => siniyhati => sineha/sneha-любовь)

Асанга. Определение веры в Абхидхармасаммучае:



> Вера (śraddhā) есть глубокая убежденность (adhisampratyaya), ясность и *страстное* стремление (букв. *желание*) (abhilāsa) к тому, что существует реально (astitva), обладает безусловной ценностью (guṇavattva) и потенциальной возможностью (śaktatva). Ее функция — обеспечение прочной основы для постоянного интереса/стремления. См. [Asm, с. 6].


Abhilāṣa m. desire , wish , covetousness , affection [MWSD]
Abhilāsa [Sk. abhilāṣa, abhi + la&stod;] desire, wish, longing [PED]
Desire - 1) (страстное) желание , жажда (чего-л.) ; вожделение, страсть…

Т.е. вера - это страстное желание….

Милиндапаньха:



> Царь молвил: ≪Почтенный Нагасена, каково свойство веры?≫ — ≪Свойства веры — прояснять (sampasādana) и устремлять (sampakkhandana), государь≫.


Т.е. царь спрашивает, каковы характеристики, каковы харктерные признаки «умелой» дхаммы «вера» и дост. Нагасена перечисляет их:
1. sampasādana - (приведение в) безмятежность; счастье; радость; (- эмоциональная составляющая)
2. sampakkhandana - устремление; сильное желание (к достижению чего-л.) (- мотивирующая составляющая)

Таже саддха определяется, в том числе, и через бхатти (санскр. бхакти) в Комментарии на Puggala-paññati:



> punappunaṃ bajanavasena saddhā va bhatti. - Faith itself is devotion when it functions repeatedly as an act of adoration.

----------

Pyro (02.01.2013), Tong Po (02.01.2013), Патханов (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Т.е. пока ваше высказывание можно считать неподтверждёным.


Естественно считайте неподтвержденным! Был вопрос: какой верой я верю в Просветление Будды (на чем базируется эта вера). Отвечаю: на том что вижу это вполне логичным, учитывая какие практики он работал, а так же просто верю, потому что мне так хочется.



> Вот, что вы дословно писали:
> Любую практику запускают пять сил, первой из которых является саддха (саддха не о всех законах мироздания в целом, а лишь касательно данной конкретной практики).


И что вам не нравится? Или человек должен для того чтобы начать работать например практику анапанасати (внимание на вдохе и выдохе), должен обязательно поверить в прошлые и будущие жизни? Ему будет достаточно рассказать только о данной практике, зачем грузить беднягу лишней информацией?

----------


## Топпер

> Естественно считайте неподтвержденным! Был вопрос: какой верой я верю в Просветление Будды (на чем базируется эта вера). Отвечаю: на том что вижу это вполне логичным, учитывая какие практики он работал, а так же просто верю, потому что мне так хочется.


Вопрос был несколько другой:



> Вы в то, что Будда достиг Ниббаны, развил все необходимые силы и умения и навсегда покинул сансару какой верой веруете? Той, которая прошла проверку во всех этих событиях?


И вот этой самой логики обоснования я у вас и не увидел. Посему я заключаю, что опровергнуть необходимость веры вы не можете.



> И что вам не нравится? Или человек должен для того чтобы начать работать например практику анапанасати (внимание на вдохе и выдохе), должен обязательно поверить в прошлые и будущие жизни? Ему будет достаточно рассказать только о данной практике, зачем грузить беднягу лишней информацией?


Для занятий анапанасати вера вообще не нужна. А вот чтобы обосновать *цель* этой практики (достижение Ниббаны) вера как раз таки и нужна. И какой-то отдельной веры для анапанасати, отличной от веры для метты, нет.

----------

Ittosai (02.01.2013), Tong Po (02.01.2013), Дхармананда (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Посему я заключаю, что опровергнуть необходимость веры вы не можете.


А зачем её опровергать, если это сила которую можно использовать как ресурс для развития? Другое дело что одна только сила без *понимания*, даёт нам возможность идти, но не указывает направление. 
*Первичная утрата учения* - практики практикуются, но теряется понимание зачем?
Я тут задавал вопрос: зачем вы читаете мантры? ответ: что бы наладить связь с Йидамом. 
Понимаете, цель так не формулируется. Это не серьезный подход, к серьёзным вещам.
*Вторичная утрата учения* - утрата самих практик.
*Третья стадия утраты* - потеря внешнего вида (ритуалов, символики и т.д.)

----------


## Топпер

> А зачем её опровергать, если это сила которую можно использовать как ресурс для развития? Другое дело что одна только сила без *понимания*, даёт нам возможность идти, но не указывает направление.


Вроде бы никто и не говорил, что *только саддха* нужна. Говорили, что без неё никак. Что, то же просветление Будды или следующая жизнь - это область саддхи.



> *Первичная утрата учения* - практики практикуются, но теряется понимание зачем?


Вот для понимания нам и нужна вера. Мы верим, что в результате практики не просто умрём в конце жизни, но переродимся и в следующих жизнях продолжим практику.



> Я тут задавал вопрос: зачем вы читаете мантры? ответ: что бы наладить связь с Йидамом. 
> Понимаете, цель так не формулируется. Это не серьезный подход, к серьёзным вещам.


Про мантры ничего не скажу. Здесь компетентных людей достаточно на эту тему.



> *Вторичная утрата учения* - утрата самих практик.
> *Третья стадия утраты* - потеря внешнего вида (ритуалов, символики и т.д.)


Вообще деление увядания Дхаммы несколько по-другому формулируется, но не суть.

----------


## Greedy

Небольшой анализ пяти качеств по Абхидхармесамучаи Асанги и суттам ПК о них же:

Что говорит Абхидхармасамучая:

What is trust (śraddbā)? It is full and firm conviction (abbisampratyaya) with regard to that which exists (astitva), serene joy (prasāda) relating to good qualites (guṇavattva), and eagerness (abhilāṣa) for capability (śakyatva). Its function consists of giving a basis to will.

Что такое вера (śraddbā)? Это полная и непоколебимая уверенность в отношении того, что существует; безмятежное счастье из разряда хороших качеств; и рвение к осуществлению. Её функция состоит в предании основы воле.

What is vigor (vīrya)? It is firm mental effort (cetaso 'bhyutsāhaḥ) aimed towards favorable (kuśala) things, either in the preparation (sarṃnāha), or in the practice (prayoga), or the absence of weakness (alīnatva), or in the absence of regression (avyāvṛtti), or in dissatisfaction (asaṃtuṣṭi). Its function consists of realizing fullness and accomplishment in the favorable direction.

Что такое энергия (vīrya)? Это непоколебимое умственное усилие, направленное на соответствующие вещи либо при подготовке к действию, либо во время действия, либо отсутствие усталости, либо отсутствие регреса или разочарования. Её функция состоит в том, что полностью осуществить или достичь задуманное.

What is mindfulness (smṛti)? It is non-forgetting by the mind (cetas) with regard to the object experienced. Its function is non-distraction.

Что такое памятование (smṛti)? Это незабывание умом объекта переживания. Его функция в неотвлечении.

What is concentration (samādhi)? It is one-pointedness of mind (cittasyaikāgratā) on the object to be investigated. Its function consists of giving a basis to knowledge (jñāna).

Что такое сосредоточение (samādhi)? Это однонаправленность ума на исследуемый объект. Его функция состоит в предании основы знанию.

What is wisdom (prajñā)? It is investigation of the qualities (dharma) of the object to be investigated. Its function consists of excluding doubt (saṃśaya).

Что такое мудрость (prajñā)? Это исследование качеств (дхарм) исследуемого объекта. Её функция в уничтожении сомнения.

Другими словами это можно описать таким образом:
1. Вера: когда мы что-то хотим сделать или реализовать, то в этом действии присутствует то, что выполняет функцию опоры для наших действий. Вера в правильность, реализуемость, воодушевление и желание реализовать задуманное.
2. Энергия: когда мы собрались что-то сделать, присущая нашим действиям умственная энергия, направленная на достижение цели, позволяет завершить задуманное. _Часто переводится как усердие._
3. Памятование: реализовывая задуманное, необходимо на всём протяжении вплоть до реализации помнить поставленную задачу.
4. Сосредоточение: когда мы что-то знаем, то в этом знании присутствует непосредственное представление, которое описывается через знание.
5. Мудрость: непосредственное видение объекта как оно есть.

С этих позиций такое объяснение



> Всё очень просто:
> *Саддха Бала* - на примере вашего учителя, вы видите что данную практику можно воплотить в жизнь (она осуществима). Эта практика поможет (или уже помогает) вам освободится от некоторых омрачений и сделать вас свободнее уже сейчас (а так же приблизить к Просветлению). Благодаря наставлениям учителя, вы знаете как практиковать правильно, что бы не отклонятся от намеченной цели. Всё это в целом даёт вам вполне обоснованную "веру в эту практику".
> *Вирья Бала* - с возрастанием Саддхи, возрастает устремление (энергичность) практиковать эту практику.
> *Смрити Бала* - ваше устремление заставляет вас сосредоточится на данной практике.
> *Самадхи Бала* - постоянное сосредоточение приводит к успокоению вашего сознания
> *Праджня Бала* - когда сознание чисто и спокойно, вы как бы можете заглянуть в глубь и обрести постижение (интуитивную, спонтанную мудрость)


является несколько эзотерично.
Оно предполагает следование по некоторому пути, в результате которого что-то обретается.

Так же можно сравнить приведённые описания с тем, как это описывается в суттах ПК.
Например в Индрия-вибханга сутта: Анализ умственных качеств (СН 48.10)
1). И что такое качество веры? Вот монах, ученик благородных, имеет веру, убеждённость в Пробуждении Татхагаты: «В самом деле он Благословенный, достойный, во истину само-пробуждённый, совершенный в знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный». Это называется качеством веры.
Здесь видно, что объектом веры (как она описана выше) является Пробуждение Татхагаты.
Описание Патханова в данном случае корректно.

2). И что такое качество усердия? Вот монах, ученик благородных, поддерживает усердие к оставлению неумелых умственных качеств и взращиванию умелых умственных качеств. Он упорен, устойчив в своих стараниях, не оставляет своих обязанностей по отношению к [развитию] умственных умелых качеств.
Здесь видно, что качество усердия (или энергии) приложено к методу достижения состояния Будды.
Описание Патханова в данном случае *некорректно*. Нет никакого возрастания веры. Есть только качество ума, позволяющее реализовывать задуманное. Если возникают сомнения, связанные с целью практики, то пропадает первое качество - вера.

3). И что такое качество внимательности? Вот монах, ученик благородных, внимателен, крайне дотошен к мелочам, запоминает и способен вспомнить даже то, что было сделано и говорилось очень давно. Он пребывает в осознанности по отношению к телу - старательный, бдительный, внимательный - отбрасывая печаль и жажду по отношению к миру. Он пребывает в осознанности по отношению к чувствам - старательный, бдительный, внимательный - отбрасывая печаль и жажду по отношению к миру. Он пребывает в осознанности по отношению к уму - старательный, бдительный, внимательный - отбрасывая печаль и жажду по отношению к миру. Он пребывает в осознанности по отношению к объектам ума - старательный, бдительный, внимательный - отбрасывая печаль и жажду по отношению к миру. Это называется качеством внимательности.
Здесь видно, что качество внимательности (или памятования) также как и усердия (энергии) направлено на метод достижения состояния Будды.
Описание Патханова в данном случае корректно. 

4). И что такое качество сосредоточения? Вот монах, ученик благородных, ставя цель отпускания [мира], достигает сосредоточения, единства ума. В достаточной мере оставивший чувственные удовольствия, оставивший неумелые качества - он входит и пребывает в первой джхане: восторг и счастье, рождённые [этим] оставлением сопровождаются направлением ума [на объект медитации] и удержанием ума [на этом объекте]. С успокоением направления и удержания ума, он входит и пребывает во второй джхане: [его наполняют] восторг и счастье, рождённые сосредоточением, и единение ума, который свободен от направления и удержания - [он пребывает] во внутренней устойчивости. С успокоением восторга он становится невозмутимым, осознанный и бдительный, и ощущает счастье. Он входит и пребывает в третьей джхане, о которой Благородные говорят так: «Непоколебимый и осознанный, он пребывает в состоянии радости». С успокоением счастья и страдательности - вместе с более ранним исчезновением восторга и беспокойства - он входит и пребывает в четвёртой джхане: в чистейшей невозмутимости и осознанности, в ни-удовольствии-ни-боли. Это называется качеством сосредоточения.
Здесь видно, что качество сосредоточения имеет несколько иной объект, нежели два предыдущих. Оно работает исключительно с методом, позволяющим достичь вершины самсары.
Если обратиться к описанной выше функции сосредоточения, то становится очевидным, что полное развитие сосредоточение необходимо для обладания непосредственным полным знанием того, что есть самсара.
Описание Патханова в данном случае *совершенно некорректно*. Цель у сосредоточения совершенно иная.

5). И что такое качество мудрости? Вот монах, ученик благородных, распознаёт [всё как есть], наделён видением возникновения и исчезновения [феноменов] - благородным, проникающим, ведущим к окончанию страданий. Он распознаёт как оно есть: «Это страдание… это источник страдания… это прекращение страдания… это путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания». Это называется качеством мудрости.
Здесь видно, что качество мудрости - это непосредственное обретение знания о том, что на самом деле пережито в сосредоточении.
Описание Патханова в данном случае *совершенно некорректно*. Нет никакого интуитивного видения или как бы заглядывания вглубь.


Обобщение.
Чтобы узнать, действительно ли в том-то саду растут яблоки, которые следует отведать, необходимо:
1. Уверовать в том, что там действительное есть яблоки и эти яблоки действительно необходимо отведать.
2. Направить своё тело на выполнение действий, необходимых для достижения того сада.
3. Постоянно помнить цель, с которой затеяно это путешествие, и метод, как его осуществить.
4. Иметь способность видеть, доставать и пробовать на вкус яблоки (в данном случае оно врождённое).
5. Достигнув сада и увидев яблоки на деревьях, необходимо убедиться, что это действительно те яблоки, о которых нам говорили.

Если же речь идёт о состоянии освобождения, архатстве, то цель - увидеть мир безличным, увидеть несуществование "я".
Так как обычно мы этого не видим, то требуется особый метод, который развивается сосредоточением.
Развив способность видеть явления во всей полноте, появляется возможность обретения знания, что "я" нет и никогда не существовало.

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013), Германн (02.01.2013), Дхармананда (02.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если нет официального подтверждения учительских полномочий, то *зачем*? 
> Когда есть традиционно признанные Ламы, и есть коренные тексты, с которыми можно сверять их учение?


Например, для того, чтобы сверить его слова с коренными текстами и со словами традиционно признанных лам. Увидеть, что даже классификацию тантр ньингма «учитель» не знает, не говоря уже о более сложных вещах. И убедиться в том, что следовать такому «учителю» неполезно.

Вопрос в том, кто будет сверять.

Традиционные буддисты и так убеждены, что следовать ему не полезно и не будут.

Нетрадиционные мужчилисты боятся это сделать, потому что это приведёт в большому-пребольшому разочарованию.

Новички, которые не разбираются, не в состоянии разобраться с ходу, и поэтому всё равно будут слушать либо первых, либо вторых.

----------

Pema Sonam (02.01.2013), Дхармананда (02.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хорошо, когда сразу накоплена антимужчильная карма :Smilie:  В том смысле, что живешь подальше. На Украину ездят хорошие учителя. Есть возможность послушать и сравнить. 

А вообще сил нет уже слушать отсебятину, выдаваемую за буддизм. Ничего страшного нет, если человек не строит монастыри, не рядится в монаха и не выдает себя за учителя. А когда тебе предлагают а-ля колонию Макаренко - с нормальными условиями для жизни и питанием, упражнениями боевых искусств и настоятелем-психологом- думаю, устоять не так просто. И сам человек себе построил удобное жилище с теплицей и садом - почитатели есть, уборкой занимаются - хорошо так жить до самой старости. :Smilie:

----------

Тензин Таши (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Abhidharmasamuccaya:_
> What is trust (śraddbā)? It is full and firm conviction (abbisampratyaya) with regard to that which exists (astitva), serene joy (prasāda) relating to good qualites (guṇavattva), and
> eagerness (abhilāṣa) for capability (śakyatva). Its function consists of giving a basis to will.
> 
> Что такое вера? Это полная и непоколебимая уверенность в отношении того, что существует; безмятежное счастье из разряда хороших качеств; и рвение к осуществлению. Её функция состоит в предании основы воле.
> 
> _Что такое вера? Это полная и непоколебимая уверенность в отношении того, что существует_... 
> 
> 
> ...


Кхм... Сразу вспоминается Малукунья сутта и привязка оного определения к вере в Татхагату. )  Как же тогда можно верить в Будду, если по версии одних:
- его не существует (всё, последнее рождение исчерпано, другого не будет);
- нельзя вынести суждения: существует Будда после смерти или не существует (см. Малукунья сутта);
- если же принять, что Будда существует и сейчас, то вэлком ту Махаяна?

Непоколебимую уверенность в том, что существует в русском языке обычно называют "знанием". Правда, это имеет отношение к тому, что _уже_ познано в пространстве личного опыта, но ведь firm conviction как раз и наступает в аналогичных обстоятельствах (см. Калама сутта). 

Для непоколебимой уверенности в том, что существует... но еще не познано, если термин "гипотеза".



> ГИПО́ТЕЗА, гипотезы, жен. (греч. hypothesis) (книжн.). Научное предположение, не доказанное, но обладающее некоторой вероятностью и объясняющее ряд явлений, без него необъяснимых (научн.).


?

----------


## Ондрий

..."объясняющее ряд явлений, без него необъяснимых"

например? Какие именно явления данные нам в опыте не объяснить без того, "что Будда существует и сейчас"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> ..."объясняющее ряд явлений, без него необъяснимых"
> 
> например? Какие именно явления данные нам в опыте не объяснить без того, "что Будда существует и сейчас"?


Не надо путать кислое и мягкое. *Вера в Будду* (по определению из Абхидхармакоши, см. выше) вполне *увязывается  с вопросом ... существования оного Будды* (если строго следовать определению термина śraddbā). 
...

Достижение же Нибанны - вполне неочевидная идея для окружающих как времен Будды, так и сейчас. В качестве рабочей _гипотезы_ 4БИ вполне себе теория, в качестве "идите сначала поменяйте прошивку до уровня индийского крестьянина времен царя Гороха, потом все наши объяснения станут вам просто родными" уже не очень.

Если же _предположить_ что Будда существовал; достиг Пробуждения и передал правильный Путь достижения Нибанны, то всё встаёт на свои места.

----------


## Ондрий

интересно же мысли бродят. В начале декларируется некая метода, "объясняющая ряд явлений, без нее необъяснимых", Ок, задается вопрос "каких именно", и в ответ - "Не надо путать кислое и мягкое" )))) - вы о чем вообще? Пример-то приведете, раз методу дали (вполне нормальную, я с ней согласен) или просьба привести пример - это только путание кислого и мягкого?))

но, может быть, пример был тут? -



> _Если же предположить что Будда существовал; достиг Пробуждения и передал правильный Путь достижения Нибанны, то всё встаёт на свои места_.


неплохо))), эдак и ЛММ обоснуется в полный рост, при таких-то допущениях.

----------

Вантус (03.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> интересно же мысли бродят. В начале декларируется некая метода, "объясняющая ряд явлений, без нее необъяснимых", задается вопрос "каких именно", и в ответ - "Не надо путать кислое и мягкое" ))))


О какой методе речь? Есть доктрина, которая утверждает, что 1. прекращение причиннообусловленных перерождений возможно; 2. достигается это посредством танха ниродхи. Какие явления объясняет оное? Например, ниродхасамапати, недостижимое никому, кроме Будд и Архатов. Все остальные дхьяны воспроизводимы и вне Дхармы Будд.




> неплохо))), эдак и ЛММ обоснуется в полный рост, при таких-то допущениях.


Обосновать можно... Если бы обоснованием всё заканчивалось, то был бы реальный атас. Проблемы ложных гипотез появляются в ходе экспериментальных проверок проверяемых предсказаний, которые делаются на базе гипотезы.

Можно утверждать какой угодно бред ровно до тех пор, пока бред не должен стать работоспособным инструментом решения вполне определенных задач.

----------


## Патханов

> Описание Патханова в данном случае некорректно.


"Поддерживать" (как вы написали) вирью нельзя, она либо возникает в следствии саддхи, либо нет. 
По простому говоря, вирья - это энергия которая возникает от "минуса" к "плюсу". "Минус" и "плюс" мы для себя определяем своей Саддхой. "Минус" от чего мы стремимся избавится, "Плюс" - что мы стремимся приобрести. "Минус" и "плюс" должен быть обрамлены эмоционально - негативные эмоции на минус, позитивные на плюс - тогда возникает наша вирья. Каждая следующая сила возникает в следствии предыдущей. 
Далее вы переводите сложный термин самадхи как сосредоточение, а смрити как памятование, так как будто в нашем языке медитацией занимались с покон веков и у нас есть аналогичные слова на все термины санскрита. Самадхи - это штиль нашей психики, а не ни какое не сосредоточение  :Smilie: 
А термин праджня - переводят таки как интуитивную, спонтанную мудрость )))

----------


## Ондрий

> О какой методе речь?


Так выше же, вы написали - заменить понятие Вера на Гипотеза и сразу станет легче объяснить что-то. Я и пытался спросить - что именно. Ввести Гипотезу - хорошая тема, только мне думается, что тут научные методЫ не прокатят, т.к. все равно придется слишком многое допускать и объекты Веры так и остануться объектами Веры - карма, 5 скандх, сансара, 4БИ и т.д. (т.к. ни выводимы логикой и ни наблюдаемы никем, кроме будд), а Был будда или нет, есть он или уже нет - это уже вторично относительно данных объектов веры. Проблема в том, что полностью Знанием они станут только у Будды. 




> Обосновать можно... Если бы обоснованием всё заканчивалось, то был бы реальный атас. Проблемы ложных гипотез появляются в ходе экспериментальных проверок проверяемых предсказаний, которые делаются на базе гипотезы.
> 
> Можно утверждать какой угодно бред ровно до тех пор, пока бред не должен стать работоспособным инструментом решения вполне определенных задач.


Вот и хотелось бы исследовать - что является работоспособным, но только без смешивания веры в намтары(где тыкают пальцем у кого мол работает, а индивидульный личный опыт не пристегнуть по причинам принципиальной объективной не проверямости) и научных методов, которые тем и хороши, что как раз могут многократно объектиыно верифицироваться. Я бы лично тут осторожнее оперировал научными приёмами, т.к. мало не покажется как раз и Дхарме. Лучше уж это отставить в строну, т.к. объективные научные эксперименты, где слово Гипотеза имеет вполне определенные серьезные последствия, мы врядли сможем провести.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Ввести Гипотезу - хорошая тема, только мне думается, что тут научные методЫ не прокатят, т.к. все равно придется слишком многое допускать и объекты Веры так и остануться объектами Веры - карма, 5 скандх, сансара, 4БИ и т.д. (т.к. ни выводимы логикой и ни наблюдаемы никем, кроме будд)


Почему же не видимы логикой и не на блюдаемы никем кроме Будд? Как раз те вещи что вы перечислили, очень даже наблюдаемы в повседневной жизни и поддаются логическому обоснованию, другое дело, что Будды понимают эти вещи "на более глубоком уровне".

Кстати по поводу научных методов: Эмпирический метод - считается очень даже научным. То есть понимание полученное медитативно, можно считать для себя научно обоснованным

----------


## Ондрий

потому, что сутры читать надо, поэтому 4БИ и не постигаются полностью у не-будды.

----------

Вантус (03.01.2013), Тензин Таши (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Так выше же, вы написали - заменить понятие Вера на Гипотеза и сразу станет легче объяснить что-то. Я и пытался спросить - что именно. Ввести Гипотезу - хорошая тема, только мне думается, что тут научные методЫ не прокатят, т.к. все равно придется слишком многое допускать и объекты Веры так и остануться объектами Веры - карма, 5 скандх, сансара, 4БИ и т.д. (т.к. ни выводимы логикой и ни наблюдаемы никем, кроме будд), а Был будда или нет, есть он или уже нет - это уже вторично относительно данных объектов веры. Проблема в том, что полностью Знанием они станут только у Будды. 
> 
> Вот и хотелось бы исследовать - что является работоспособным, но только без смешивания веры в намтары(где тыкают пальцем у кого мол работает, а индивидульный личный опыт не пристегнуть по причинам принципиальной объективной не проверямости) и научных методов, которые тем и хороши, что как раз могут многократно объектиыно верифицироваться. Я бы лично тут осторожнее оперировал научными приёмами, т.к. мало не покажется как раз и Дхарме. Лучше уж это отставить в строну, т.к. объективные научные эксперименты, где слово Гипотеза имеет вполне определенные серьезные последствия, мы врядли сможем провести.


Так что все таки в Буддизме (как теории ) взято за аксиомы?

----------


## Патханов

> потому, что сутры читать надо, поэтому 4БИ и не постигаются полностью у не-будды.


а я как написал?




> Так что все таки в Буддизме (как теории ) взято за аксиомы?


За аксиомы в Буддизме может быть взято что угодно конкретным человеком, который данную вещь, в данный момент времени не способен постичь самостоятельно

----------


## Ондрий

> Так что все таки в Буддизме (как теории ) взято за аксиомы?


Непроверяемые, ненаблюдаемые обычными людьми? Я перечислил же. Давайте набросаем еще, кто что вспомнит  :Smilie: 
-  *базовая озабоченность* для практически всех древнеиндийских школ - мокша (понимаемая по своему у каждой)
- .. которая вытекает из базового понимания мира как "сансара",
- .. которая объясняется через перерождения... 
- ...которые зависят от кармы (понимаемой по-разному у разных школ, но это не суть)
_(эти и иные пункты неразрывно взаимосвязаны так, что их можно перегруппировать и иначе)
_- .. которые обычный человек не может *достоверно* доказать ни себе ни другим.

буддизм вводит дополнительные недоказуемые для новичка Объекты Веры.
- дукха (а всепроникающая дукха которую видят только бодхисаттвы - не видится обычными людьми) да и все оставшиеся 3 БИ разом и по-отдельности.
- 100% вся абхидхарма. т.к. человеку доступна для восприятия только рупа. Все остальное - мгм.. описательные постулаты без возможности реальной демонстрации что это так, а не иначе.
- ваши варианты?

потому, Буддизм, это, хоть и весьма интересная, занимательная, крайне интеллектуальная, но все-таки Религия. И никогда не станет наукой, т.к. изначально излагалась религиозными методами. Могло ли быть иначе? Наверное, но мы уже этого не узнаем. Будда изложил так как изложил. Пытаться переписать, переложить буддизм на научные рельсы (некоторыми делаются такие попытки) - малоконструктивно, т.к. нет в наличии "последней инстанции" - СамьякСамБудды -  для конечной верификации таких адаптаций. И даже это не спасет от сомнений, т.к. научная парадигма не может основываться на частном мнении кого-то одного или многих, будь их хоть 1000 Будд.

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013), Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Тензин Таши (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> потому, Буддизм, это, хоть и весьма интересная, занимательная, крайне интеллектуальная, но все-таки Религия. И никогда не станет наукой, т.к. изначально излагалась религиозными методами. Могло ли быть иначе? Наверное, но мы уже этого не узнаем. Будда изложил так как изложил. Пытаться переписать, переложить буддизм на научные рельсы (некоторыми делаются такие попытки) - малоконструктивно, т.к. нет в наличии "последней инстанции" - СамьякСамБудды -  для конечной верификации таких адаптаций. И даже это не спасет от сомнений, т.к. научная парадигма не может основываться на частном мнении кого-то одного или многих, будь их хоть 1000 Будд.


Буддизм это сугубо прикладная наука, а не религия. Само слово религия подразумевает веру в высшие силы, богов. 
Буддизм - эволюционное учение в котором с каждым человеком идет индивидуальная работа и духовный рост каждого, также индевидуален. Нет смысла доказывать остальным то, что вне уровня их постижения. Но есть смысл говорить с каждым индивидуально, учитывая его уровень постижения. 
Человек может работать только с тем что он способен почувствовать своими органами чувств, доказывать что то сверх это просто бесполезно.

----------


## Ондрий

северные народы обычно не склонны читать - сразу пишут

----------

Вантус (03.01.2013), Тензин Таши (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Буддизм это сугубо прикладная наука, а не религия. Само слово религия подразумевает веру в высшие силы, богов. 
> Буддизм - эволюционное учение в котором с каждым человеком идет индивидуальная работа и духовный рост каждого, также индевидуален. Нет смысла доказывать остальным то, что вне уровня их постижения. Но есть смысл говорить с каждым индивидуально, учитывая его уровень постижения. 
> Человек может работать только с тем что он способен почувствовать своими органами чувств, доказывать что то сверх это просто бесполезно.


Религия, религия... Вообще мне лет 15 назад тоже было приятно 
считать что буддизм не религия.
  Те же доводы за "научность" буддизма можно применять и к христианству.
Там тоже уже давно разработан философский, логический аппарат для обоснования своих догм.
И не слабее чем в буддийской философии. Так что нос нам сильно задирать не следует.Сергей Хос как то эту тему поднимал помнится.
 В текстах везде говорится, что если жареный петух клюет можно и нужно
обращаться за помощью к Прибежищу в 3х драгоценностях. Так?  И даже есле акт обращения к Прибежищу у Вас обоснован научно все равно это сугубо религиозное действие. Меня лично
это устраивает.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

Нет, христьяне даже не принимают теорию относительности, для них все заповеди и догматы абсолютны. Логика в их доводах, то появляется, то вдруг куда то исчезает, так что не сравнивайте.
Если кто то относится к науке как к религии, мистифицирует её законы, то наука от этого всё равно не перестает быть наукой.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Непроверяемые, ненаблюдаемые обычными людьми? Я перечислил же. Давайте набросаем еще, кто что вспомнит 
> -  *базовая озабоченность* для практически всех древнеиндийских школ - мокша (понимаемая по своему у каждой)
> - .. которая вытекает из базового понимания мира как "сансара",
> - .. которая объясняется через перерождения... 
> - ...которые зависят от кармы (понимаемой по-разному у разных школ, но это не суть)
> _(эти и иные пункты неразрывно взаимосвязаны так, что их можно перегруппировать и иначе)
> _- .. которые обычный человек не может *достоверно* доказать ни себе ни другим.
> 
> буддизм вводит дополнительные недоказуемые для новичка Объекты Веры.
> ...


Андрей, а не многовато ли? Должно быть одна/две аксиомы.
Я лично выделил бы за аксиому существование перерождения.
Без нее Истину страдания обосновать невозможно.
 А без 4БИ ничего дальше тоже не построишь. Правда , буддийское учение
можно изложить с другой стороны, в аспекте 2х истин- абсолютной/относительной.
Тогда будет другая аксиома: связь причины-результата.


 Индийцам времен Будды идея прерождения 
была очевидна. Нам- нет. Так?

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Патханов

> Андрей, а не многовато ли? Должно быть одна/две аксиомы.
> Я лично выделил бы за аксиому существование перерождения.
> Без нее Истину страдания обосновать невозможно.
>  А без 4БИ ничего дальше тоже не построишь.


Первая истина о страдании (дукха сатья)
есть три уровня страданий: 
Телесные - рождение старость болезнь смерть.
Страдания ума - стремление к приятному, избегание непреятного и всякое неудовлетворенное желание - тягостно.
Обусловленность пятью скандхами - обусловленность пятью скандхами доставляет тягостность.

При чем тут перерождения? Первая истина вполне доказуема опираясь на теперешнюю жизни.
Не нужно 15 лет учится что бы это понять)))

Дорже Жамбо кстати, объясняет и доказывает такие вещи на первой же лекции и любой из аудитории может вступить с ним в диспут. В том числе по поводу того религия Буддизм или наука.

----------


## Германн

> При чем тут перерождения?


А при чём тут буддизм? Занимайтесь аутогенной тренировкой по Шульцу, исповедуйте систему взглядов РЭБТ Альберта Эллиса, и будьте счастливы.

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (02.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013), Тензин Таши (02.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Нет, христьяне даже не принимают теорию относительности, для них все заповеди и догматы абсолютны. Логика в их доводах, то появляется, то вдруг куда то исчезает, так что не сравнивайте.
> Если кто то относится к науке как к религии, мистифицирует её законы, то наука от этого всё равно не перестает быть наукой.


Довольно наивно Вы про христиан. Я бы с современными профессиональными
 богословами не решился дискутировать. На идею обоснования бога лучшие умы работали.
Кстати довольно непростая концепция, если Вы конечно не имеете ввиду бога-
как дедушку с бородой который на облаке сидит.

А Теория относительности кстати даже не всеми
учеными принимается.

----------

Джнянаваджра (02.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Довольно наивно Вы про христиан. Я бы с современными профессиональными
>  богословами не решился дискутировать. На идею обоснования бога лучшие умы работали.
> Кстати довольно непростая концепция, если Вы конечно не имеете ввиду бога-
> как дедушку с бородой который на облаке сидит.
> 
> А Теория относительности кстати даже не всеми
> учеными принимается.


У богословов христианских только одно обоснование: читайте Библию, а остальное всё от дьявола. Довольно примитивная полемика. )))

----------


## Тензин Таши

> У богословов христианских только одно обоснование: читайте Библию, а остальное всё от дьявола. Довольно примитивная полемика. )))


Надо Сергея Хоса позвать он имеет что сказать по предмету))

----------

Алекс Вайсман (17.03.2016), Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Первая истина о страдании (дукха сатья)
> есть три уровня страданий: 
> Телесные - рождение старость болезнь смерть.
> Страдания ума - стремление к приятному, избегание непреятного и всякое неудовлетворенное желание - тягостно.
> Обусловленность пятью скандхами - обусловленность пятью скандхами доставляет тягостность.
> 
> При чем тут перерождения? Первая истина вполне доказуема опираясь на теперешнюю жизни.
> Не нужно 15 лет учится что бы это понять)))
> 
> Дорже Жамбо кстати, объясняет и доказывает такие вещи на первой же лекции и любой из аудитории может вступить с ним в диспут. В том числе по поводу того религия Буддизм или наука.


А как Жамбо объясняет почему один рождается здоровым и богатым, а другой бедным и больным?
А Вы о 12членной цепи возникновения слыхали? Сколько жизней один оборот захватывает?

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Кхм... Сразу вспоминается Малукунья сутта и привязка оного определения к вере в Татхагату. )  Как же тогда можно верить в Будду, если по версии одних:
> - его не существует (всё, последнее рождение исчерпано, другого не будет);
> - нельзя вынести суждения: существует Будда после смерти или не существует (см. Малукунья сутта);
> - если же принять, что Будда существует и сейчас, то вэлком ту Махаяна?
> 
> Непоколебимую уверенность в том, что существует в русском языке обычно называют "знанием". Правда, это имеет отношение к тому, что _уже_ познано в пространстве личного опыта, но ведь firm conviction как раз и наступает в аналогичных обстоятельствах (см. Калама сутта).


Что такое саддха очень хорошо можно понять на примере какой-либо обычной житейской ситуации.
Например парню поздно вечером звонит его девушка и просит приехать. Это почти идеальная ситуация для возникновения саддхи и вирьи.
1. Есть вера в том, что сегодня ночью обязательно будет. Эта вера обязательно приправлена некой формой счастья, что делает это ощущение воодушевляющим. И есть рвение к тому, чтобы сделать всё, что необходимо, чтобы это действительно произошло.

Это саддха.
В контексте учения Будды саддха (именно такое состояние) необходима в отношении Просветления.

----------

Tong Po (02.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Надо Сергея Хоса позвать он имеет что сказать по предмету))


Может, больше, чем я. Но я имела опыт дискуссий с богословами. ))))

----------


## Greedy

> Далее вы переводите сложный термин самадхи как сосредоточение, а смрити как памятование, так как будто в нашем языке медитацией занимались с покон веков и у нас есть аналогичные слова на все термины санскрита. Самадхи - это штиль нашей психики, а не ни какое не сосредоточение 
> А термин праджня - переводят таки как интуитивную, спонтанную мудрость )))


Не я перевожу, а они именно так объяснены во вполне каноническом тексте, составленном специально для объяснения самых разных терминов.
И данное в нём объяснение праджни идеально согласуется с самым разным использованием этого слова.

----------


## Нико

> А как Жамбо объясняет почему один рождается здоровым и богатым, а другой бедным и больным?
> А Вы о 12членной цепи возникновения слыхали? Сколько жизней один оборот захватывает?


Ну, три жизни, что ли?

----------

Германн (02.01.2013), Тензин Таши (02.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Может, больше, чем я. Но я имела опыт дискуссий с богословами. ))))


Ну они наверное тоже разные- богословы.  Чтото читал когдато, голову сломать можно.
Философия как-никак служанкой богомловия была)))
В самой библии особо ничего нет, а вот толкования...

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ну, три жизни, что ли?


Вроде 2,5  :Smilie:  Ну так и я о чем? Идея перерождения уже присутствует как аксиома.

----------

Германн (02.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> северные народы обычно не склонны читать - сразу пишут


Ну дык, чукча же не читатель. Чукча - писатель  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (02.01.2013), Ондрий (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Может, больше, чем я. Но я имела опыт дискуссий с богословами. ))))


Возможно вы их просто не поняли и они отослали вас к Библии  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Возможно вы их просто не поняли и они отослали вас к Библии


Не, там всё круче было. Батюшка -- бывший буддист, который потом в православие перешёл. Агрессия зашкаливала, как это обычно и бывает. ))))

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не, там всё круче было. Батюшка -- бывший буддист, который потом в православие перешёл. Агрессия зашкаливала, как это обычно и бывает. ))))


Ух ты. А что за священник? Можете вообще подробнее рассказать что там и как было?

----------


## Нико

> Ух ты. А что за священник? Можете вообще подробнее рассказать что там и как было?


Ну, это было ещё, когда мы с подругой работали в журнале "Путь к себе". В 90-х. Пошли брать у него интервью. Сказал, что раньше буддизмом занимался и всякими восточными техниками. Спорили с ним про реинкарнации и пр. часа 3. Упёртый дядька оказался. Никакой логики, только "все от бесов". Позабавились. Печатать это "интервью" не стали.

----------

Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

А что за священник (известный)? И каким направлением занимался? Это история не сохранила?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А что за священник (известный)? И каким направлением занимался? Это история не сохранила?


В сериале играет врача  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (04.01.2013), Топпер- (02.01.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Андрей, а не многовато ли? Должно быть одна/две аксиомы.
> Я лично выделил бы за аксиому существование перерождения. Без нее Истину страдания обосновать невозможно.


Думаю - нет. Из идеи перерождения как таковой не обязательно вытекает дукха. Как и карма. Это Будда ввел дукху и "уточнил" понятие и механизм работы кармы - непроверяемые постулаты.




> Индийцам времен Будды идея прерождения была очевидна. Нам- нет. Так?


Нам - нет, это не наша культура. Да и им идея перерождения не была очевида, просто это был и есть местный культурный код, как у нас христианство, даже если кто-то атеист. У индусов не больше преимуществ доказать их существование чем у нас.

Причинно-следственный закон очевиден и нам в повседневности. Это проверяемо. Но не далее одной жизни. Провести достоверные исследования причин и следствий за пределами 1й жизни объективно не возможно. 

Аксиома - все же, как понятие, определяет очевидное всем - как 2 непересекающиеся прямые и т.д. - аксиомы можно непосредстенно наблюдать. Объекты Веры в индийском коде - не аксиомы, а именно объекты *веры*.

----------

Тензин Таши (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У богословов христианских только одно обоснование: читайте Библию, а остальное всё от дьявола. Довольно примитивная полемика. )))


А я уверена, что все должны читать Ламрим :Smilie:  Ну, и Нагрим и прочие "им". А остальное от мар :Smilie: 

Я тут, когда дочку к первому причастию на подготовку водила - послушала грамотных христиан. Искренне уверилась - что они знают, что делают, и что я никогда этого не пойму "изнутри" - поскольку надо практиковать христианский подход во всей стройности - чтобы хоть немного понимать - о чем это. И сие мне просто никогда не будет доступным. 

Но мне это просто не нужно. Я нашла то, что мне полезно и в чем я полностью уверена.

----------

Германн (03.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (03.01.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Затем Достопочтенный Ананда обратился к старшим монахам: «Достопочтенные, Благословенный в момент своей кончины сказал мне так: «Когда я уйду, Ананда, пусть Сангха, если пожелает, отменит все меньшие и незначительные правила».
> «Спросил ли ты, Достопочтенный Ананда, Благословенного о том, какие из правил являются меньшими и незначительными?»
> «Нет, Достопочтенные».
> Некоторые Тхеры тогда сказали, что меньшими и незначительными являются все правила, кроме четырёх Параджик; другие - что [таковыми являются] все эти, но [ещё] кроме тринадцати Сангхадисес; другие - что все эти, но [ещё] кроме двух Аният; другие - что все эти, но [ещё] кроме тридцати Ниссаггий; другие - что все эти, но [ещё] кроме девяносто двух Пачиттий; другие - что все эти, но [ещё] кроме четырёх Патидесаний.
> Тогда Достопочтенный Маха Кассапа вынес постановление перед Сангхой: «Пусть досточтимая Сангха услышит меня. Миряне знают о нас: «Такие-то и такие-то вещи являются подобающими для вас, отшельников, сынов Сакьев; а такие-то и такие-то не являются». *Если мы отменим меньшие и незначительные правила, то нам скажут: «Тот свод правил, что отшельник Готама утвердил для своих учеников, продержался лишь до момента, как задымил его погребальный костёр. Покуда их учитель был с ними, до той поры они и соблюдали правила. Как только их учитель умер, так правила они и перестали соблюдать*».
> Если время подходит Сангхе, то, не утверждая того, что не было утверждено, и, не отбрасывая того, что было утверждено, пусть Сангха примет на себя [все правила] и всегда будет вести себя в соответствии с тем, как они были установлены. Таково постановление.
> Пусть досточтимая Сангха услышит меня. Пусть Сангха примет на себя [все] правила в соответствии с тем, как они были установлены. Тот из Достопочтенных, кто согласен с этим, пусть сохранит молчание. Кто не согласен, пусть говорит. *Сангха приняла на себя [все] правила в соответствии с тем, как они были установлены. Поэтому она безмолвствует. Так я понимаю*».


Правильно ли я понимаю, что Будда допускал почти все отменить?

----------


## Топпер

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Будда допускал почти все отменить?


Думаю, что такой вывод был бы слишком произвольным. Малые правила, скорее всего, касались незначительных деталей. Как я понимаю, прежде всего тех, которые были приняты для того, чтобы не вызывать недовольства мирян.
Хотя вот Арахаты не нашли неважных правил.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Давайте, пожалуйста, вопросы к тхеравадинам —в раздел Тхеравада.
В этой теме —к ньингмапинцам  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (03.01.2013), Вантус (03.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А я уверена, что все должны читать Ламрим Ну, и Нагрим и прочие "им". А остальное от мар
> 
> Я тут, когда дочку к первому причастию на подготовку водила - послушала грамотных христиан. Искренне уверилась - что они знают, что делают, и что я никогда этого не пойму "изнутри" - поскольку надо практиковать христианский подход во всей стройности - чтобы хоть немного понимать - о чем это. И сие мне просто никогда не будет доступным. 
> 
> Но мне это просто не нужно. Я нашла то, что мне полезно и в чем я полностью уверена.


Мне кажется будет хорошо читать 18 Ламримов. Слышал, что некоторые вопросы, которые Лама Цонкапа подробно не прояснял в Ламрим ченмо, подробно разъясняются в других Ламримах.

----------

Германн (03.01.2013), Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется будет хорошо читать 18 Ламримов. Слышал, что некоторые вопросы, которые Лама Цонкапа подробно не прояснял в Ламрим ченмо, подробно разъясняются в других Ламримах.


Да, в Среднем ламриме очень глубоко изложена тема випашьяны. Блин, никак пока издать не получается, хотя перевод есть. (

----------

Германн (03.01.2013), Кунсанг (03.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А что за священник (известный)? И каким направлением занимался? Это история не сохранила?


Я забыла его имя, и даже адрес, куда мы ездили с ним общаться. ))) Так что не такой уже и известный. ))) Претендовал на православного батюшку, но, когда возникали каверзные вопросы, отсылал к богословам. )) В общем, несерьёзно все это было.

----------

Топпер- (03.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На идею обоснования бога лучшие умы работали.


Лучшие из верунов. Лучшие парни на деревне.

----------

Вантус (03.01.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://cgi.omroep.nl/cgi-bin/streams...b.20070204.asf 

Наставник? Обладаете определенными качествами? На МРТ, пожайлуста... )))

----------


## Legba

> Вы хоть представляете, что именно должно произойти или что Вы такое должны тут написать, чтобы народ вообще всерьез начал воспринимать то, что говорит совершенно "неаутентичный" с его точки зрения учитель, появишийся из ниоткуда, вне всякой ясно видимой и подтвержденной буддийской традиции и линии преемственности?


На самом деле - нужно совсем не много.) Напишу инструкцию - ну как пригодится.
1. ДЖ снова принимает монашество. При этом говорит - вот, некоторые нытики и маловеры так меня достали, что я принял обеты снова.
В Кхам сейчас попасть не очень сложно, это даже не тибетский автономный округ. И действующие монастыри там есть. Только надо выбрать не крупный (типа Дзогчена),
а что-нибудь помельче. В идеале, конечно туда съездить, и привезти фотки. Но можно и просто рассказать. Всяко будет достовернее, а проверять никто в Кхам не потащится.
2. Вместе с ДЖ в Кхам должны съездить еще три самых преданных ученика. Тоже постричься в монахи. Система станет самовоспризводящейся.
3. Почитать "Синюю Летопись" и найти какую-нибудь линию терма поэкзотичнее. Переписать пару известных текстов, чуть изменив, и сказать, что это перевод из этого цикла терма.
4. Запретить ученикам ссылаться на ПК и Ламрим Цонкапы. Говорить можно все тоже самое, но отсылать исключительно к загадочному терма.
5. (очень важно!) Потихоньку слить мак-цзал. Понятное дело, жалко. Но в 2013 году заходы в стиле Майкла Дудикоффа  неприличны даже для Донецка. Понять тот незатейливый факт, что кунг-фу больше "не носят" стоило еще к 2000. Даже НЛП уже не совсем комильфо, но лет пять еще можно. Рекомендую обратить внимание на антигравити йогу. 
Только назовите это как-нибудь поэкзотичнее, чтобы проблем с копирайтом не было. Типа: जतुका आवृत्ति

Вот и все. Легкий рестайлинг, и жизнь засияет красками.

----------

Atmo Kamal (07.01.2013), Ho Shim (07.01.2013), Shus (07.01.2013), Дхармананда (07.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (07.01.2013), Топпер- (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Эх, время летит. Десять лет назад я тут был товарищем Патхановым.

----------

Ho Shim (07.01.2013), Legba (07.01.2013), Топпер- (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> 1. ДЖ снова принимает монашество. При этом говорит - вот, некоторые нытики и маловеры так меня достали, что я принял обеты снова.


Простите за невнимательность к биографии героя, разве такое уже не было исполнено?

----------


## Legba

> Простите за невнимательность к биографии героя, разве такое уже не было исполнено?


Ну вот в том, *как* оно было исполнено, нытики и маловеры и сомневаются.
Пристают с четырьмя гелонгами, и гундосят, что кхамца-нингмапинца-кунгфуиста-монаха должен был в Бурятии
заметить хоть кто-то еще, кроме ДЖ. Надо маловеров унять.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну вот в том, *как* оно было исполнено, нытики и маловеры и сомневаются.
> Пристают с четырьмя гелонгами, и гундосят, что кхамца-нингмапинца-кунгфуиста-монаха должен был в Бурятии
> заметить хоть кто-то еще, кроме ДЖ. Надо маловеров унять.


Я такое слышал лет 150 назад. Или 2.

Впечатление такое, что вот ваш пункт 1 был исполнен, с перепосвящением...Что...
...
не был?

+ извиняюсь, если последние военные сводки пропустил. Жрал кашу в окопе.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, в Среднем ламриме очень глубоко изложена тема випашьяны. Блин, никак пока издать не получается, хотя перевод есть. (


А что нужно? Денег? :Smilie: Скока?

----------


## Dron

Под деньгами вы подразумеваете деньги?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На самом деле - нужно совсем не много.) Напишу инструкцию - ну как пригодится.
> ......
> Вот и все. Легкий рестайлинг, и жизнь засияет красками.


Зачем? Жизнь уже там сияет без всяких сложностей. Гонимого и несправедливо оклевещенного учителя носют на руках. Он же психолог - не забывайте. И с настоящими буддистами ему общаться практически не приходится. А молодняк подтынуть несложно. Весь разговор на форумах напоминает агентурную разработку в детективах.

И фотки даже с тибетским монахом из Миндролинга есть прямо в монастыре ДЖ. Хотя монах, вероятно, не слишком был введен в курс вещей.

----------


## Dron

> Зачем? Жизнь уже там сияет без всяких сложностей. Гонимого и несправедливо оклевещенного учителя носют на руках.


По логике событий это понятно. Но, есть ли подтверждения?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По логике событий это понятно. Но, есть ли подтверждения?


Да скока угодно :Smilie: 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%...B8%D0%BD%D0%B3

----------


## Dron

> Да скока угодно
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%...B8%D0%BD%D0%B3


Там еще написано, что эту статью нужно:




> Эту статью следует викифицировать.


С напалмом. У кого нет такого, допустима детская зубная паста.

----------

Топпер- (10.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тогда воть :Smilie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbaMPdI409Q
 Крышу только глянь :Smilie:  Цыпочки, теплица, садочек, поле.

Интересно, кто собственник этого кв га?
А все, как было с монахом из Миндролинга - хороший, кстати, монах, настоящий - ребята из Киева рассказывали.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Тогда воть
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbaMPdI409Q
>  Крышу только глянь Цыпочки, .


Не "цыпочки" , а девушки...  
А вообще разве это не прекрасно?
Природа, цветочки, девушки, одухотворенные молодые лица монахов.
Giardino dell'Eden!!!

----------


## Dron

> Не "цыпочки" , а девушки...


Вы там были?

----------


## Legba

> + извиняюсь, если последние военные сводки пропустил. Жрал кашу в окопе.


На данном фронте Вы ничего не пропустили.

----------

Нико (07.01.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Он же психолог - не забывайте.


Психолог он такой-же, как монах.
Это же не вопрос самоназначения - тоже нужно учиться, получать дипломы и т.п.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> На самом деле - нужно совсем не много.) Напишу инструкцию - ну как пригодится.
> 1. ДЖ снова принимает монашество. При этом говорит - вот, некоторые нытики и маловеры так меня достали, что я принял обеты снова.


Это проблематично. Если человек выдавал себя за монаха не будучи им, его по идее, не должны принимать в Сангху.



> 2. Вместе с ДЖ в Кхам должны съездить еще три самых преданных ученика. Тоже постричься в монахи. Система станет самовоспризводящейся.


И ещё нужно 10 лет продержаться, а это немало.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это проблематично. Если человек выдавал себя за монаха не будучи им, его по идее, не должны принимать в Сангху.
> И ещё нужно 10 лет продержаться, а это немало.


Топпер. Вспомните что говорилось на дхарма-орге. Или лучше посетите украинский сайт. Там довольно "весело". Некоторая ругань относительно монашества, учения и пр. - там длится уже давно.

----------

Топпер- (10.01.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Это проблематично. Если человек выдавал себя за монаха не будучи им, его по идее, не должны принимать в Сангху.
> И ещё нужно 10 лет продержаться, а это немало.


Тут уж не до жира)) Инструкция носит саркастический характер, и объясняет, как правдоподобно обманывать - а не как исправиться на самом деле)).

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.01.2013), Топпер- (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Стюарт Алексеевич

> А все, как было с монахом из Миндролинга - хороший, кстати, монах, настоящий - ребята из Киева рассказывали.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, а что значит "хороший" и "настоящий"? Что еще ребята рассказывали? Он бывает в  Киеве, насколько я знаю, стоит ли посетить его встречи или мероприятия....

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Яка страна - таки ламы.



По картинке открывается полная версия интервью.

Как нехорошо, что форум пережимает png в jpg, картинка становится мутная.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Да, посмотрел 
> 
> Теме 10 лет, Dondhup, как я понимаю, заводил ее для того, чтобы распространить информацию об этом товарище как можно шире. Если ее закрыть, рано или поздно откроют новую и информация будет размазана по нескольким темам, что противоречит первоначальному замыслу.
> Тем не менее, если продолжение темы после ухода топикстартера задевает хотя бы одного человека, значит, уже можно закрывать, тут не мне решать. Я с Андреем не был знаком.


Мне кажется, совершенно бессмысленно что-то распространять про этих парней.
Уж сколько их ловили на вранье, уж и в Миндролинг писали...
Виная, к примеру, вообще запрещает монахам не то, что воевать - но даже иметь воинское звание.
Смутило это Мужчиля? А нифига, сами видите. 
Всегда найдутся идиоты, которые образуют новую паству.
И они уж всяко не будут разбираться в хитросплетениях Винаи, Ламримов и прочего.

----------

Максим Петровский (27.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Насколько помню, на представлении его книжки на ретрите с ним (Гарченом Р), посыл был таков- что он понял в тюрьме, что поступал не верно, и "возлюбил" китайцев- вполне, хотя да-же в тюрьме с начала геройствовать пытался.

----------

Legba (27.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (27.07.2015)

----------


## Максим&

А мне импонирует, что буддист оказался воином. А то все рыбки, карпики. И мне доставляет, что у буддистов есть в истории такой воин-герой как барон Унгерн. Умел жеж вставить дрозда кому следовало.
Монахам нельзя? А шаолинським можно? А ведь они не только с мятежниками дрались, а и японцам наподдали в составе армии.
Ну а если этот лама не лама, то и тем более мужчина должен при необходимости быть воином, а потом уже карпиков на волю выпускать.

----------

Говинда (29.11.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Монахам нельзя? .


Не монах (не бхикшу\гелонг) он.
Лама не значит - монах.
В Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья много лам не монахов )

Как в принципе и Геше Гелуг или Аджан(Ачарья) Тхеравады не обязательно монахи.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Дордже Жамбо, походу, убили вчера:



> Глава террористической ячейки в Киеве, который погиб сегодня ночью в ходе спецоперации СБУ, был представителем "Правого сектора".
> 
> "Этот человек – представитель "Правого сектора" по прозвищу "Лесник". Его зовут Олег Мужчиль. Он первый открыл огонь", - рассказали источники Gazeta.ua в правоохранительных органах.
> 
> 50-летний Олег Мужчиль родом из Донецка. Позиционировал себя буддистским монахом. Назывался Жамбо-лама. Увлекался боевыми искусствами, в частности каратэ. Интересовался восточной философией, психологией, психорегуляция, психоинженериею. В 1991 году Мужчиль зарегистрировал первую буддистскую религиозную организацию в Украине, в 1993-м - Духовное управление буддистов, а потом - монастырь. Он расположен в поселке Ольгино Волновахского района Донецкой области. С начала войны на Донбассе Мужчиль пошел разведчиком в "Правый сектор". http://crime-ua.com/news/20151210/buddist

----------

Иван Денисов (10.12.2015), Сергей Хос (10.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Дордже Жамбо, походу, убили вчера:


Я всегда знала, что "псевдо-буддизму" на Украине доверять низзя.

----------


## Шенпен

Печально ,однако, закончилась эта эпопея.
Вообще кажется ,что когда эта тема начиналась мир был совсем другим ( был мир), даже на этом форумелюди общались по-другому.Меньше было агрессии.
 Иных уж и нет вовсе .
Хочется верить , что Олег Мужчиль всё-таки засеял благие семена в свой ум, благодаря хоть какой-то связи с Дхармой.
ОМ АМИ ДЕВА ХРИ

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дордже Жамбо, походу, убили вчера:


вот это да!

----------

Нико (10.12.2015)

----------


## Jeneva

Земля ему ватой.

Интересно, кого из двоих погибших в перестрелке назовут героем, а кого агентом Путина?

----------

Кузьмич (14.12.2015)

----------


## Николас

> Полный "атас", туда ещё и Дарма доди приписали.
> Среди учеников Дарма доди не было такого типа. И такой тип как  Дорже Жамбо в Бурятии не проживает.
> А о их одеяниях просто молчу, они видать скопировали их из фильмом про Шаолинь.
> 
> Как официальное лицо - председатель Буддийской Дзогчен Общины Традиции Ньингмапа - "Палбарлинг", единственную на сегодня зарегистрированную общину Ньингмапа в Бурятии, прошу Администрацию форума создать так называемый "чёрный список", куда бы по мере необходимости мы вписывали таких вот шарлатанов наносящих вред Дхарме. Тем более, что они наносят ущерб Дхарме в Бурятии, а я как официальное лицо представляющее традицию не могу просто так смотреть на это, когда наносится такой вред Дхарме и моей Общине в частности.


Кого то мне это напоминает, вроде недавно обсуждали.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алсу

http://www.ningma.org.ua/

----------

Говинда (11.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> http://www.ningma.org.ua/


Зачем приписывать этого человека к ньингма? Своими действиями он доказал, что не является буддистом. Так что только  жаль.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А ведь Жамбо-лама был _нирманакаей Будды_ (он же лама, посвящения давал), главой Духовного управления буддистов Украины и настоятелем единственного в Украине официально действующего буддистского монастыря Шейчен-Линг?  
> Все остальное наверное так и есть, только вот _нирманакая_ меня немного смущает. Или это какой-то другой буддизм? Или я что-то не понимаю?


Отвечу в этой теме, чтоб не засорять поминальную. 

Хоть и далёк от всяких организационных вопросов, но насколько мне известно в Украйине нет какого-то общего органа управления всех буддистов. Каждая традиция\линия\организация развивает собственную структуру. 
Попытки организовать что-то подобное,  были и предпринимались нескольким людьми. Через одного из которых когдато и встречался с Олегом Мужчилем.
Кстати, пару месяцев назад говорил со знакомыми буддистами и спросил знают ли они Мужчиля и его организацию - сказали что впервые слышат.

Монастырь вроде был в зоне боевых действий, вряд ли там кто-то остался.
Из статьи за 22.12.2014г.-  "Монастырь находится в поселке Ольгино Волновахского района Донецкой области, как раз на линии фронта – над ним пролетают ракеты «Градов». Из-за войны послушники разъехались, хотя здание монастыря уцелело" 

Что касается восприятия учениками своего учителя - как Будду. То тут надо поинтересоваться учениями Лама-Нэлжор(Гуру-йога).

----------

Shus (12.12.2015)

----------

